# La Bacheca giallorossa!



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Salve, 
questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
siete tutti ben accetti purchè non rompiate *los pelotas *:carneval:
scherzo ovviamente!  fate come se foste a casa vostra...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie 

:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Salve,
> questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
> siete tutti ben accetti purchè non rompiate *los pelotas *:carneval:
> scherzo ovviamente!  fate come se foste a casa vostra...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie
> ...


Solo una domanda vorrei fare, dopo magari nel contesto dei discorsi ne verrà qualche altra, ma smetto di dilungarmi e vado al sodo, la domanda. Ma la palla è sempre rotonda ?


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Solo una domanda vorrei fare, dopo magari nel contesto dei discorsi ne verrà qualche altra, ma smetto di dilungarmi e vado al sodo, la domanda. *Ma la palla è sempre rotonda *?


se non è sgonfia, SI


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Salve,
> questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
> siete tutti ben accetti purchè non rompiate *los pelotas *:carneval:
> scherzo ovviamente!  fate come se foste a casa vostra...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie
> ...


ciao Simy....mi stavo chiedendo...ma Stelkenburg e Burdisso non li vedi meglio a giocare a cricket???....e chi l'avrebbe detto Bo e Rm stessi punti???:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Simy....mi stavo chiedendo...ma Stelkenburg e Burdisso non li vedi meglio a giocare a cricket???....e chi l'avrebbe detto Bo e Rm stessi punti???:smile::smile::smile:


io li manderei in pensione!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Simy....mi stavo chiedendo...ma Stelkenburg e Burdisso non li vedi meglio a giocare a cricket???....e chi l'avrebbe detto Bo e Rm stessi punti???:smile::smile::smile:



stelk... e burd... chi sono? 

Bo e Rm che sono ? 

Cricket so cosa è. Evviva!

Mannatemi a fanculo tranquillamente, me lo merito


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Salve,
> questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
> siete tutti ben accetti purchè non rompiate *los pelotas *:carneval:
> scherzo ovviamente!  fate come se foste a casa vostra...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie
> ...


allora l'hai fatto davvero 

per rimanere in tema....mah.    Stekelenburg credo che si faccia un giro per i coffee shop di Amsterdam quando va a casa,altrimenti certe vaccate che manco in Eccellenza si vedono,non si spiegherebbero.

In generale,mi preoccupa la fragilità mentale della squadra,che crolla alla prima difficoltà


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy sai che ti voglio bene ma devo confessarti una cosa........ Il 45 min del secondo tempo di roma sampdoria sono stati i più divertenti degli ultimi mesi... 



Spero che anche il tuo fratellino perply mi perdonerà


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *allora l'hai fatto davvero *
> 
> per rimanere in tema....mah. Stekelenburg credo che si faccia un giro per i coffee shop di Amsterdam quando va a casa,altrimenti certe vaccate che manco in Eccellenza si vedono,non si spiegherebbero.
> 
> In generale,mi preoccupa la fragilità mentale della squadra,che crolla alla prima difficoltà


ovvio che l'ho fatto davvero!

sul resto sono d'accordo con te...ma forse deve cambiare coffee shop perchè quelli non gli danno roba buona


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy sai che ti voglio bene ma devo confessarti una cosa........ Il 45 min del secondo tempo di roma sampdoria sono stati i più divertenti degli ultimi mesi...
> 
> 
> 
> Spero che anche il tuo fratellino perply mi perdonerà


iange:


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che l'ho fatto davvero!
> 
> sul resto sono d'accordo con te...ma forse deve cambiare coffee shop perchè quelli non gli danno roba buona


quello è sicuro.    e comincio a credere che ci sia un equivoco tattico madornale nelle squadra.   non credo che De Rossi possa fare il centrale in un centrocampo a 3


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello è sicuro. e comincio a credere che ci sia un equivoco tattico madornale nelle squadra. non credo che *De Rossi *possa fare il centrale in un centrocampo a 3


no assolutamente, non è il suo ruolo deve giocare da esterno


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy sai che ti voglio bene ma devo confessarti una cosa........ Il 45 min del secondo tempo di roma sampdoria sono stati i più divertenti degli ultimi mesi...
> 
> 
> 
> Spero che anche il tuo fratellino perply mi perdonerà


l'importante è che non ti sia divertita anche sabato scorso altrimenti invece dei fiori, ti porto dei carciofi


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora l'hai fatto davvero
> 
> per rimanere in tema....mah. Stekelenburg credo che si faccia un giro per i coffee shop di Amsterdam quando va a casa,altrimenti certe vaccate che manco in Eccellenza si vedono,non si spiegherebbero.
> 
> In generale,mi preoccupa la fragilità mentale della squadra,che crolla alla prima difficoltà



io sono un specie di Bibbia del calcio...ascoltami...il problema che avete non e'altro che uno..Zeman.
Il Pescara vinse la B segnando ben 84 gol..aveva formidabile attacco..e beccandone(mi pare..)ben 54!!!!
Il gioco Zemaniano funziona se hai ottimo portiere e 3 grandi davanti...senza offesa i vs sono buoni per la D.


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no assolutamente, non è il suo ruolo deve giocare da esterno


ma andare a Trigoria e spiegare a Zeman che forse forse è Pianjic l'uomo giusto per fare il regista, dici che pare scortese verso il Boemo?


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono un specie di Bibbia del calcio...ascoltami...il problema che avete non e'altro che uno..Zeman.
> Il Pescara vinse la B segnando ben 84 gol..aveva formidabile attacco..e beccandone(mi pare..)ben 54!!!!
> Il gioco Zemaniano funziona se hai ottimo portiere e 3 grandi davanti...senza offesa i vs sono buoni per la D.


il portiere in teoria sarebbe ottimo,ma secondo me si fa delle canne prima di entrare in campo.

a questa squadra manca soprattutto quello che è stato Verratti nel Pescara dell'anno scorso.

si vede che la palla non gira come dovrebbe.  e se gli schemi di Zeman non sono eseguiti in velocità,crolla tutto


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma andare a Trigoria e spiegare a Zeman che forse forse è Pianjic l'uomo giusto per fare il regista, dici che pare scortese verso il Boemo?


ma più che altro dici che capisce? perchè io quando parla mica lo capisco è


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma più che altro dici che capisce? perchè io quando parla mica lo capisco è


capirne ne capisce.   nonostante quello che dicono i gobbi,Zeman ha vinto molto in carriera.

ma ogni tanto si interstardisce in prese di posizione insensate.  per dire,uno come Pizarro in questa squadra sarebbe servito tantissimo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è che non ti sia divertita anche sabato scorso altrimenti invece dei fiori, ti porto dei carciofi


Quello che non sai è che i carciofi sono in assoluto la verdura che preferisco quindi mi faresti un regalo gradito.
Di conseguenza non corro alcun rischio ridere ancora




Comunque no, contro i gobbi tifavo Roma:smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Allora*

Zeman è colpevole come sono colpevoli tutti....!!Il problema più serio e di origine psicologica...poca concentrazione e attenzione...non si può pedere 3-0 nei primi 18 minuti al di là del volore dell'avversario...!I goal subiti sono errori individuali e di sistema...la squadra è troppo lunga,la difesa è troppo alta,ed i giocatori in campo camminano...non c'è la dovuta attenzione,i difensori non hanno il contatto fisico con l'attaccante..e mancano del tutto le diagonali difensive....!!I giocatori non sono scarsi e non sono fenomeni,bisognerebbe capire perchè interpretano le partite così....!!Questione societaria:Chi comanda?La roma di chi è?Sotto sotto credo che gli americani siano dei prestanome...unicredit detiene ancora la maggiornanza...e non è disposta ad investire più di tanto per rientrare del credito con la famiglia sensi....!Questo genera ulteriore confusione...!!Puntualizzo:non sono tifoso della roma..ma ho un minimo di trascorso calcistico...dicono che io sia un calciatore mancato....troppo cervello....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che non sai è che i carciofi sono in assoluto la verdura che preferisco quindi mi faresti un regalo gradito.
> Di conseguenza non corro alcun rischio ridere ancora
> 
> 
> ...


ecco che si spiegano tante cose


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco che si spiegano tante cose


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zeman è colpevole come sono colpevoli tutti....!!Il problema più serio e di origine psicologica...poca concentrazione e attenzione...non si può pedere 3-0 nei primi 18 minuti al di là del volore dell'avversario...!I goal subiti sono errori individuali e di sistema...la squadra è troppo lunga,la difesa è troppo alta,ed i giocatori in campo camminano...non c'è la dovuta attenzione,i difensori non hanno il contatto fisico con l'attaccante..e mancano del tutto le diagonali difensive....!!I giocatori non sono scarsi e non sono fenomeni,bisognerebbe capire perchè interpretano le partite così....!!Questione societaria:Chi comanda?La roma di chi è?Sotto sotto credo che gli americani siano dei prestanome...unicredit detiene ancora la maggiornanza...e non è disposta ad investire più di tanto per rientrare del credito con la famiglia sensi....!Questo genera ulteriore confusione...!!Puntualizzo:non sono tifoso della roma..ma ho un minimo di trascorso calcistico...dicono che io sia un calciatore mancato....troppo cervello....!:rotfl:


MII! mania di grandezza in tutto eh! :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che non sai è che i carciofi sono in assoluto la verdura che preferisco quindi mi faresti un regalo gradito.
> Di conseguenza non corro alcun rischio ridere ancora
> 
> 
> ...


Allora ad aprile te devi fa un giro a Ladispoli..ce sta' la sagra der carciofo e magari rischi d'esse eletta pure mis Carciofo...

ma poi, ricordate dell'amici...(io) e nun fa' la scornacchiata...

D'ACCORDOOOO?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Ciao*

Claudio...ancora oggi gioco due volte a settimana...e se non fossi entrato in "collisione"con il responsabile del squadra di calcio della mia amministrazione giocherei ancora con loro....!Insomma non ero e non sono un fenomeno.-..mi difendo...!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Allora ad aprile te devi fa un giro a Ladispoli..ce sta' la sagra der carciofo e magari rischi d'esse eletta pure mis Carciofo...
> 
> ma poi, ricordate dell'amici...(io) e nun fa' la scornacchiata...
> 
> ...


Grazie per la dritta
:smile:

al titolo di miss rinuncio volentieri grazie


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco che si spiegano tante cose



Stai insinuando che gufo?????????????
Un pochino, lo ammetto......Ma ho i miei buoni motivi


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per la dritta
> :smile:
> 
> al titolo di miss rinuncio volentieri grazie


io andrei solo per quello...

er carciofo me fa caga'...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio...ancora oggi gioco due volte a settimana...e se non fossi entrato in "collisione"con il responsabile del squadra di calcio della mia amministrazione giocherei ancora con loro....!Insomma non ero e non sono un fenomeno.-..mi difendo...!


Ciao oscù, si me ne hai già parlato e ricordavo 

Adesso non seguo più il calcio, ma ti racconto una cosa. Avevo circa 16 anni e come tutti i ragazzi di allora giocavo per la strada, di tanto in tanto si facevano delle gare, una volta quella dei palleggi, arrivai primo con più di mille palleggi effettuati. Questo dovrebbe farti capire quanto amavo il calcio. 

Al calcetto adesso non gioco più, i motivi? non sono riuscito a trovare le persone giuste per divertirmi, troppi ragazzi giovani che cercano soltanto lo scontro per vincere.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai insinuando che gufo?????????????
> Un pochino, lo ammetto......Ma ho i miei buoni motivi




sei una ragazzetta sveglia vedo!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Allora ad aprile te devi fa un giro a Ladispoli*..ce sta' la sagra der carciofo e magari rischi d'esse eletta pure mis Carciofo...
> 
> ma poi, ricordate dell'amici...(io) e nun fa' la scornacchiata...
> 
> ...


concordo


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Sai*

Claudio...hai ragione!Sai ho conosciuto un compagno che riusciva a palleggiare con un arancia....poi in campo si perdeva......il calcio è strano!!!


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che non sai è che i carciofi sono in assoluto la verdura che preferisco quindi mi faresti un regalo gradito.
> Di conseguenza non corro alcun rischio ridere ancora
> 
> 
> ...


bene allora vuol dire che i carciofi alla giudia sono un'opzione da non trascurare


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zeman è colpevole come sono colpevoli tutti....!!Il problema più serio e di origine psicologica...poca concentrazione e attenzione...non si può pedere 3-0 nei primi 18 minuti al di là del volore dell'avversario...!I goal subiti sono errori individuali e di sistema...la squadra è troppo lunga,la difesa è troppo alta,ed i giocatori in campo camminano...non c'è la dovuta attenzione,i difensori non hanno il contatto fisico con l'attaccante..e mancano del tutto le diagonali difensive....!!I giocatori non sono scarsi e non sono fenomeni,bisognerebbe capire perchè interpretano le partite così....!!Questione societaria:Chi comanda?La roma di chi è?Sotto sotto credo che gli americani siano dei prestanome...unicredit detiene ancora la maggiornanza...e non è disposta ad investire più di tanto per rientrare del credito con la famiglia sensi....!Questo genera ulteriore confusione...!!Puntualizzo:non sono tifoso della roma..ma ho un minimo di trascorso calcistico...dicono che io sia un calciatore mancato....troppo cervello....!:rotfl:


non credo che gli americani siano dei prestanome,se fosse veramente Unicredit a comandare,il presidente sarebbe italiano.      c'è confusione perchè non siamo abituati ad avere una proprietà distante.

ed oggettivamente Sabatini e Baldini si sono incaponiti troppo l'anno scorso con Luis Enrique ed il clima non è migliorato con Zeman.

sul resto che dire...parte tutto dalla testa


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene allora vuol dire che* i carciofi alla giudia *sono un'opzione da non trascurare


BONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

ecco già siamo in OT :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio...hai ragione!Sai ho conosciuto un compagno che riusciva a palleggiare con un arancia....poi in campo si perdeva......il calcio è strano!!!


Oscù, io non volevo scriverlo, già scrivere dei palleggi può risultare alquanto strano, ma a questo punto lo scrivo.
A parte il discorso scontri, mi sono allontanato dal calcio anche per un'altro motivo, avevo una visione di gioco che andava oltre, inquadravo il tutto e vedevo tutte le dinamiche che potevano esserci nell'arco di un non nulla, e mi ero scocciato di veder soltanto arrancare il compagno perchè il suo unico scopo era dimostrare quanto era bravo. Che poi non centravano mai la porta.
Vusavècomprì? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> bene allora vuol dire che i carciofi alla giudia sono un'opzione da non trascurare


Li adorooooooooooooo:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> BONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> 
> ecco già siamo in OT :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A roma vado da Gigetto a mangiarli, sono stratosferici.........
:smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A roma vado da Gigetto a mangiarli, sono stratosferici.........
> :smile:


vicino a via nomentana?


....dalla Roma siamo finiti a parlare di carciofi...mo vabbè che ultimamente c'abbiamo 11 carciofi in campo ...però


----------



## exStermy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vicino a via nomentana?
> 
> 
> ....dalla Roma siamo finiti a parlare di carciofi...mo vabbè che ultimamente c'abbiamo 11 carciofi in campo ...però


ma nun ce sta niente afa'...in Italy ogni discorso serio finisce sempre a tarallucci e vino...

pero' v'informo che a me er calcio fa proprio cagare...ma tanto tanto...

tanto ve dovevo e poco distintamente ve saludi...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (3 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono un specie di Bibbia del calcio...ascoltami...il problema che avete non e'altro che uno..Zeman.
> Il Pescara vinse la B segnando ben 84 gol..aveva formidabile attacco..e beccandone(mi pare..)ben 54!!!!
> Il gioco Zemaniano funziona se hai ottimo portiere e 3 grandi davanti...senza offesa i vs sono buoni per la D.


:up:

E mi chiedo perchè non hanno scelto Montella?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vicino a via nomentana?
> 
> 
> ....dalla Roma siamo finiti a parlare di carciofi...mo vabbè che ultimamente c'abbiamo 11 carciofi in campo ...però


Via del Portico d'Ottavia.....vicino a piazza venezia andando verso il Tevere
Certo che se io da milano devo consigliarti dove mangiare a Roma, stiamo messi bene eh:smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Via del Portico d'Ottavia.....vicino a piazza venezia andando verso il Tevere
> Certo che se io da milano devo consigliarti dove mangiare a Roma, stiamo messi bene eh:smile:


ma no ti chiedevo perchè c'è un ristorante da gigetto vicino a via nomentana.,..
bella de casa ce ne sono di posti qui dove mangiare da dio i carciofi alla giudia... 

vero zia sbri ??? fatti dire dove l'ho portata


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Via del Portico d'Ottavia.....vicino a piazza venezia andando verso il Tevere
> Certo che se io da milano devo consigliarti dove mangiare a Roma, stiamo messi bene eh:smile:


me so letta le recensioni de sto Giggetto...me sa che tu i carciofi alla giudia come dio commanna non te le sei ancora mai magnati....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quando vieni te ce porto io! poi mi dirai


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> me so letta le recensioni de sto Giggetto...me sa che tu i carciofi alla giudia come dio commanna non te le sei ancora mai magnati....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quando vieni te ce porto io! poi mi dirai


Di sicuro......
A me è stato consigliato da romani che adorano i carciofi come me....E dicono che sia quasi il meglio, tanto che è impossibile trovare posto senza prenotazione, e anche con quella fai attesa....
comunque non vedo l'ora di venire a Roma e stare un poì insieme:smile:.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di sicuro......
> A me è stato consigliato da romani che adorano i carciofi come me....E dicono che sia quasi il meglio, tanto che è impossibile trovare posto senza prenotazione, e anche con quella fai attesa....
> *comunque non vedo l'ora di venire a Roma e stare un poì insieme*:smile:.
> 
> ...


a chi lo dici tesoro! mi manchi un casino

:abbraccio:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E mi chiedo perchè non hanno scelto Montella?


Milli...se come spero BO vince a FI..il giorno dopo lo segano o quasi..si crede Guardiola, etenta di afre giocare allo stesso modo Fiore...


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E mi chiedo perchè non hanno scelto Montella?


credo che dopo il fiasco di Luis Enrique si sia voluto riportare a Roma l'allenatore più amato dalla piazza.

ora,vorrei anche fissare qualche punto: non è che abbia paura di chissà che,dico solo che dopo sabato mi aspetto profondi cambiamenti.

soprattutto nell'atteggiamento mentale....alla fine i nostri giocano quasi tutti titolari nelle loro nazionali,potranno mica essersi tutti rincoglioniti di colpo eh


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Roma: confronto a Trigoria tra Zeman, squadra e dirigenti*

Mezz'ora di faccia a faccia. Per fare il punto della situazione, chiarire a tutti ruoli e responsabilità, cercare di ripartire uniti dopo il pesante in casa della Juventus. Il confronto tra dirigenti, tecnico e giocatori della Roma è andato in scena a Trigoria in occasione della ripresa degli allenamenti. A parlare alla squadra, nello spogliatoio del centro sportivo, sono stati prima il dg Franco Baldini e il ds Walter Sabatini, quindi Zdenek Zeman. Ai giocatori, che hanno ascoltato il discorso dei dirigenti senza replicare, è stato ribadito l'impegno della proprietà e della società e il sostegno incondizionato al tecnico boemo.

"Si va avanti con Zeman, voi siete stati presi per giocare e vincere, quindi testa bassa e pedalare" il messaggio spedito a Totti e compagni, condito anche da alcune puntualizzazioni a livello organizzativo. "La società c'è, è presente, nessuno scappa o è delegittimato, anzi tutti devono avere ben chiaro cosa si deve fare" la presa di posizione forte, con tanto di porta sbattuta all'uscita dallo spogliatoio. Anche per allontanare l'aria da smobilitazione generale, Baldini tornerà a prendere la parola in conferenza stampa: per il direttore, che proprio domani festeggerà 52 anni, sarà quindi un compleanno particolare, in cui da spegnere ci saranno le polemiche piuttosto che le candeline. Le voci di un suo imminente ritorno a Londra, dell'addio di Sabatini, di Fenucci a un passo dal Milan (ma già stoppato dal presidente Berlusconi che, con una nota, ha riconfermato la piena fiducia a Galliani) saranno smentite con forza nel giorno in cui peraltro sbarcherà nella Capitale il presidente, James Pallotta.

A 'catechizzare' il gruppo, che si era lamentato di alcuni metodi di lavoro, è stato poi anche Zeman, prima con una riunione tecnica in cui si è analizzata a fondo la sconfitta di Torino (ancora d'attualita' per il rincorrersi di indiscrezioni, etichettate come "false" dalla società, su una rispostaccia che De Rossi avrebbe dato al tecnico nell'intervallo della gara con la Juve), e poi con un'ora e mezzo di lavoro sul campo in cui sono ricomparsi anche i famigerati gradoni. Il boemo insomma, per tutta risposta alla squadra, ha diretto un allenamento particolarmente duro contraddistinto da tanta corsa, addominali ed esercizi legati al potenziamento degli arti inferiori. Gli unici a 'salvarsi' Lobont, Balzaretti e Pjanic: il portiere è rimasto in palestra, mentre l'azzurro e il bosniaco si sono limitati a svolgere fisioterapia e una sessione differenziata in palestra e sul campo.

Fonte: Sky sport


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

i gradoni mi paiono il minimo.   queste per ora sono parole,vedremo i fatti da domenica

pretendo che la squadra si mangi il campo.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> i gradoni mi paiono il minimo. queste per ora sono parole,vedremo i fatti da domenica
> 
> pretendo che la squadra si mangi il campo.


speriamo! che poi che due palle che giochiamo alle 12.30:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

anche se si giocasse alle 6 del mattino,questi ora devono correre,ma sul serio


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Perplesso*

Secondo me zeman è stato riportato a roma perchè come parafulmine non è niente male..........


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

*Blitz delle Fiamme Gialle al Napoli e in Federcalcio*

La Guardia di Finanza, su mandato della procura di Napoli, sta eseguendo una serie di acquisizioni di documenti nelle sedi della Figc e del Napoli a Roma e Castelvolturno. 

Secondo quanto si apprende, i finanzieri su mandato della Procura di Napoli, stanno acquisendo documenti relativi alle procedure di acquisto e cessione dei diritti sulle prestazioni sportive dei calciatori, ai rapporti con gli agenti e alle relative movimentazioni finanziarie. I magistrati hanno disposto l'acquisizione di bilanci, contratti degli atleti tesserati, mandati ai procuratori, modelli depositati presso la Federazione, garanzie, pagamenti relativi agli ingaggi dei calciatori professionisti.


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me zeman è stato riportato a roma perchè come parafulmine non è niente male..........


non lo escludo a priori


----------



## geko (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mezz'ora di faccia a faccia. Per fare il punto della situazione, chiarire a tutti ruoli e responsabilità, cercare di ripartire uniti dopo il pesante in casa della Juventus. Il confronto tra dirigenti, tecnico e giocatori della Roma è andato in scena a Trigoria in occasione della ripresa degli allenamenti. A parlare alla squadra, nello spogliatoio del centro sportivo, sono stati prima il dg Franco Baldini e il ds Walter Sabatini, quindi Zdenek Zeman. Ai giocatori, che hanno ascoltato il discorso dei dirigenti senza replicare, è stato ribadito l'impegno della proprietà e della società e il sostegno incondizionato al tecnico boemo.
> 
> "Si va avanti con Zeman, voi siete stati presi per giocare e vincere, quindi testa bassa e pedalare" il messaggio spedito a Totti e compagni, condito anche da alcune puntualizzazioni a livello organizzativo. "La società c'è, è presente, nessuno scappa o è delegittimato, anzi tutti devono avere ben chiaro cosa si deve fare" la presa di posizione forte, con tanto di porta sbattuta all'uscita dallo spogliatoio. Anche per allontanare l'aria da smobilitazione generale, Baldini tornerà a prendere la parola in conferenza stampa: per il direttore, che proprio domani festeggerà 52 anni, sarà quindi un compleanno particolare, in cui da spegnere ci saranno le polemiche piuttosto che le candeline. *Le voci di un suo imminente ritorno a Londra, dell'addio di Sabatini, di Fenucci a un passo dal Milan (ma già stoppato dal presidente Berlusconi che, con una nota, ha riconfermato la piena fiducia a Galliani) saranno smentite con forza nel giorno in cui peraltro sbarcherà nella Capitale il presidente, James Pallotta.*
> 
> ...


Giusto oggi ho incrociato qui Baldini, Fenucci ed un altro tizio che non ho riconosciuto.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non lo escludo a priori


concordo


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Giusto oggi ho incrociato qui Baldini, Fenucci ed un altro tizio che non ho riconosciuto.


 annamo bene


----------



## milli (3 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me zeman è stato riportato a roma perchè come parafulmine non è niente male..........


Ci sta. 
Per Zeman parla il curriculum, non è un vincente. Cerca il bel gioco, e spesso le sue squadre fanno divertire, segnano molto ma prendono pure molti gol. 
Sabato è stato quasi imbarazzante vedere come la Juve arrivava senza ostacoli davanti al portiere. 
Se vuoi cercare di vincere un campionato non puoi puntare su Zeman come allenatore.

Si è un parafulmine


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ci sta.
> Per Zeman parla il curriculum, non è un vincente. Cerca il bel gioco, e spesso le sue squadre fanno divertire, segnano molto ma prendono pure molti gol.
> Sabato è stato quasi imbarazzante vedere come la Juve arrivava senza ostacoli davanti al portiere.
> *Se vuoi cercare di vincere un campionato non puoi puntare su Zeman come allenatore.
> ...


:up:


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ci sta.
> Per Zeman parla il curriculum, non è un vincente. Cerca il bel gioco, e spesso le sue squadre fanno divertire, segnano molto ma prendono pure molti gol.
> Sabato è stato quasi imbarazzante vedere come la Juve arrivava senza ostacoli davanti al portiere.
> Se vuoi cercare di vincere un campionato non puoi puntare su Zeman come allenatore.
> ...


guarda che nessuno pensa che la Roma di quest'anno sia da scudetto,manco per idea.

lo scopo della stagione è tornare in Europa e magari arrivare alla Stella d'Argento.

altro sono solo chiacchiere da Gazzettari


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2012)

Una volta Shevchenko, uno che a pallone ci sapeva giocare anche abbastanza benino, raccontò un aneddoto di quando giocava in quella mitica Dynamo Kiev allenata dal Colonnello Lobanowski, un altro che di pallone ci capiva un pochetto.

Una volta, prima di una partita importante, il Colonnelo negli spogliatoi chiese ai giocatori:

Cosa dobbiamo fare oggi per vincere ?

E i giocatori: Giocare bene ? 

No, disse il Collonnello, dobbiamo correre, se corriamo vinciamo, se non corriamo perdiamo.

---

Questi non corrono, that's the problem, eppure a Milano con l'Inter lo avevano fatto, e pure bene, e quindi non è questione di forma fisica ma di testa.

Sui gol presi dalle squadre di Zeman: ad esclusione del terzo con il bologna e il terzo e quarto con la Juve, sono stati tutti gol presi a difesa schierata, quindi il problema non è la difesa alla Zeman, il problema è la difesa e basta.

Firmato

Tubarao Lobanowski


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che nessuno pensa che la Roma di quest'anno sia da scudetto,manco per idea.
> 
> *lo scopo della stagione è tornare in Europa e magari arrivare alla Stella d'Argento*.
> 
> altro sono solo chiacchiere da Gazzettari


già sarebbe tanto...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già sarebbe tanto...



Buongiorno cognatina


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Buon giorno ...fratè....azzurro è il colore del mio cielo!!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno ...fratè....azzurro è il colore del mio cielo!!


buongiorno fratè vediamo simy cosa risponde


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2012)

[video=youtube;Wbe66lueTsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbe66lueTsQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kid (7 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie Zeman... 4 volte!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2012)

ma ha giocato l'inter?


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma ha giocato l'inter?



sta giocando adesso.... c'è il derby stasera


----------



## Flavia (7 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sta giocando adesso.... c'è il derby stasera


non ho nulla contro l'inter
ma ho una forte antipatia per moratti
spero che perda


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho nulla contro l'inter
> ma ho una forte antipatia per moratti
> spero che perda



non ne capisco di calcio,  ma moratti come te non lo reggo proprio.


----------



## Flavia (8 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non ne capisco di calcio,  ma moratti come te non lo reggo proprio.


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho nulla contro l'inter
> ma ho una forte antipatia per moratti
> spero che perda





dammi un nome ha detto:


> non ne capisco di calcio,  ma moratti come te non lo reggo proprio.



mi spiace deludervi!

................ma il mio fratellino giallorosso che fine ha fatto?


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2012)

sono qui bimba 

la partita l'ho potuta vedere solo ieri pomeriggio in replica.

mah.  salvati i 3 punti,direi che la squadra è convalescente.    voglio vedere dopo la sosta,come De Rossi verrà utilizzato.   resto dell'idea che in un centrocampo a 3 lui non possa fare il centrale.

solo che il greco è decisamente acerbo per interpretare il ruolo.    qualcuno dovrebbe convincere Zeman a tentare almeno di vedere Pianjic là in mezzo come si comporta.  altrimenti fino a dicembre sarà un'agonia,contro le squadre veloci


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono qui bimba
> 
> la partita l'ho potuta vedere solo ieri pomeriggio in replica.
> 
> ...


fratellino....com'è dura anche stasera.....:blank:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Ma*

Ho visto la partita della roma ieri sera.....!Zeman che io adoro come persona è un allenatore con tanti limiti,ma in serie a può starci....!Gigi de canio..che noi napoletani conosciamo bene ahimè..credo che potrebbe allenare al massimo in promozione....vinci 2 a 0 e invece di accorciare e ripartire...squadra lung  e disarticolata...ma c'è di peggio!IL PEGGIO è questo signor MAZZARRI toscano,arrogante e supponente,che continua ad esser decantato come un dei migliori allenatori italiani...mentre invece è uno dei più scarsi,ha solo una gran sedere..e quando il cosidetto culo l'abbandona si perde e male....!Son 2 mesi che inisiste con 2 giocatori palesemente fuori forma Pandev,e scarsi tecnicamente Maggio..non cè un cazzo da fare lui capisce tutto...!Mi ricorda tanto Lippi toscano anche lui,allenatori che non capiscono di essere molto fortunati e finiscono per credersi bravi..e fanno una brutta fine.la fortuna ti molla prima o poi!San G,ennaro mio ascolta la mia preghiera ti prego:TOGLIMI DAI COGLIONI IN UN MODO O NELL'ALTRO QUESTO SUINO CON GLI OCCHIALI... nella speranza che possa sempre incontrarlo io in un vicolo di notte......|!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho visto la partita della roma ieri sera.....!Zeman che io adoro come persona è un allenatore con tanti limiti,ma in serie a può starci....!Gigi de canio..che noi napoletani conosciamo bene ahimè..credo che potrebbe allenare al massimo in promozione....vinci 2 a 0 e invece di accorciare e ripartire...squadra lung e disarticolata...ma c'è di peggio!IL PEGGIO è questo signor MAZZARRI toscano,arrogante e supponente,che continua ad esser decantato come un dei migliori allenatori italiani...mentre invece è uno dei più scarsi,ha solo una gran sedere..e quando il cosidetto culo l'abbandona si perde e male....!Son 2 mesi che inisiste con 2 giocatori palesemente fuori forma Pandev,e scarsi tecnicamente Maggio..non cè un cazzo da fare lui capisce tutto...!Mi ricorda tanto Lippi toscano anche lui,allenatori che non capiscono di essere molto fortunati e finiscono per credersi bravi..e fanno una brutta fine.la fortuna ti molla prima o poi!San G,ennaro mio ascolta la mia preghiera ti prego:TOGLIMI DAI COGLIONI IN UN MODO O NELL'ALTRO QUESTO SUINO CON GLI OCCHIALI... nella speranza che possa sempre incontrarlo io in un vicolo di notte......|!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Buongiorno!

lo sai che io sono nata il giorno di S. Gennaro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Allora*

Ti prego fallo sparire,prima che gli rompa quei cazzo di occhiali a ceffoni!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prego fallo sparire,prima che gli rompa quei cazzo di occhiali a ceffoni!


per i miracoli non sono acora attrezzata...però siccome mi sta ampiamente sulle palle... ti autorizzo a rompergli gli occhiali


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Adesso ha pure minacciato:A fine campionato non rinnovo!!!MA VAI AFFANCULO DA SUBITO...solo perchè il presidente è un pupazzetto...!!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ha pure minacciato:A fine campionato non rinnovo!!!MA VAI AFFANCULO DA SUBITO...solo perchè il presidente è un pupazzetto...!!



infatti! 

e poi co sta sconfitta abbiamo perso punti con la nostra squadra :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## milli (22 Ottobre 2012)

Bè De Laurentiis potrebbe riciclarlo come attore in uno dei cinepanettoni no?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

Certo..la figura del coglione gli riesce naturale!


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fratellino....com'è dura anche stasera.....:blank:


la partita l'ho vista ieri sera in territorio blasfemo......che dirti,sorellina

speriamo che i movimenti offensivi stiano cominciando ad entrare nelle zucche dei giocatori.

vedremo domenica se le rose cominceranno a fiorire


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Salve,
> questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
> siete tutti ben accetti purchè non rompiate *los pelotas *:carneval:
> scherzo ovviamente!  fate come se foste a casa vostra...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie
> ...




giuro, ho pensato a te quando ha vinto la roma.

e mi spiace per il napoli


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la partita l'ho *vista ieri sera in territorio blasfemo*......che dirti,sorellina
> 
> speriamo che i movimenti offensivi stiano cominciando ad entrare nelle zucche dei giocatori.
> 
> vedremo domenica se le rose cominceranno a fiorire



:scared:



per domenica.....vedremo! non faccio mai pronostici prima! :smile:


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> giuro, ho_ pensato a te quando ha vinto la roma_.
> 
> e mi spiace per il napoli


bella lei!


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> 
> 
> per domenica.....vedremo! non faccio mai pronostici prima! :smile:


auguriamoci che la Nazionale abbia fatto bene a tutti...in tutti i sensi


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguriamoci che la Nazionale abbia fatto bene a tutti...in tutti i sensi



speriamo!


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2012)

Sorellina,che sensazioni hai x domani?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sorellina,che sensazioni hai x domani?



Ansiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :scared:


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2012)

nah.    mi pare che la squadra abbia lavorato bene in settimana.

proviamo a dar loro fiducia stasera


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.    mi pare che la squadra abbia lavorato bene in settimana.
> 
> proviamo a dar loro fiducia stasera


io fiducia gliela do' sempre! 
ma, non so te, ma io quando guardo la partita sono a rischio infarto sempre :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi guarda visti gli arbitraggi pietosi di oggi (Juve e Lazio....tanto per dirne due) speriamo bene!


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2012)

mi trincero dietro un dignitoso silenzio fino a nuovo ordine


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi trincero dietro un dignitoso silenzio fino a nuovo ordine


SILENZIO STAMPA PURE PER ME.....:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> SILENZIO STAMPA PURE PER ME.....:unhappy:


è la vita:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Ottobre 2012)

FUARCE UDIN!!!  
:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:alleggio:
Buscopann


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> FUARCE UDIN!!!
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:alleggio:
> Buscopann



io lo sapevo che saresti arrivato solo per scrivermi questo! devo ammettere che mi aspettavo vari sms...che non so per quale losco motivo non sono arrivati! :mrgreen:


come state? bacetti!


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo sapevo che saresti arrivato solo per scrivermi questo! devo ammettere che mi aspettavo vari sms...che non so per quale losco motivo non sono arrivati! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> come state? bacetti!


Benone. La Tachipirina è disperata perché il piccolo Zigulì tira calci da mattina a sera. Vorrà dire che diventerà un calciatore...dell'Udinese ovviamente...E anche lui farà gol alla Roma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E tu come stai? Non pensare a Zeman quando mi rispondi però!

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Benone. La Tachipirina è disperata perché il piccolo Zigulì tira calci da mattina a sera. Vorrà dire che diventerà un calciatore...dell'Udinese ovviamente...E anche lui farà gol alla Roma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E tu come stai? Non pensare a Zeman quando mi rispondi però!
> 
> Buscopann


sto bene grazie....anche se è un periodo un po' strano!
ti chiamo nei prossimi giorni! 

un bacio a tutti....in particolare a Zigulì


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2012)

Silenzio stampa fino al derby.

beeeep beeeep di un beeeep infame


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Silenzio stampa fino al derby*.
> 
> beeeep beeeep di un beeeep infame


ti dico solo che un amico laziale bastardo mi ha chiesto se lo vediamo insieme.....:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti dico solo che un amico laziale bastardo mi ha chiesto se lo vediamo insieme.....:unhappy:


e tu rispondigli che hai un altro amico ansioso di fare l'aquila di sangue ad un perdente


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti dico solo che un amico laziale bastardo mi ha chiesto se lo vediamo insieme.....:unhappy:


Vuoi che lo guardiamo insieme io e te?


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Benone. La Tachipirina è disperata *perché il piccolo Zigulì tira calci da mattina a sera.* Vorrà dire che diventerà un calciatore...dell'Udinese ovviamente...E anche lui farà gol alla Roma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E tu come stai? Non pensare a Zeman quando mi rispondi però!
> 
> Buscopann


ma auguri buscopann....è arrivato anche il vostro turno!
quanto manca?


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu rispondigli che hai un altro amico ansioso di fare l'aquila di sangue ad un perdente



:up:
:up:





farfalla ha detto:


> Vuoi che lo guardiamo insieme io e te?


ti ho già scritto quello che penso  

quando gioca la roma trova altro da fare.... grazie!


----------



## Buscopann (3 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma auguri buscopann....è arrivato anche il vostro turno!
> quanto manca?


Poco più di due mesi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (3 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> :up:
> 
> ti ho già scritto quello che penso
> ...


Perbacco..il diavolo contro la lupa. Quest'anno 'na guerra tra poveracci ihihihih

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perbacco..il diavolo contro la lupa. Quest'anno 'na guerra tra poveracci ihihihih
> 
> Buscopann


Che fai, infierisci?


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai, infierisci?


è leggermente bastardo....non trovi?


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2012)

nonostante il 4-1 continuo a rimanere in silenzio fino al derby.

come stai sorellina?


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nonostante il 4-1 continuo a rimanere in silenzio fino al derby.
> 
> come stai sorellina?


idem!

comunque...solo per la cronaca...abbiamo vinto e guarda caso qualcuno/a non ha guardato la partita ieri sera :diavoletto:

sto bene... ho solo un po' di rogne da risolvere


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem!
> 
> comunque...solo per la cronaca...abbiamo vinto e guarda caso qualcuno/a non ha guardato la partita ieri sera :diavoletto:
> 
> sto bene... ho solo un po' di rogne da risolvere


:angelo:


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :angelo:


:rofl:


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem!
> 
> comunque...solo per la cronaca...abbiamo vinto e guarda caso qualcuno/a non ha guardato la partita ieri sera :diavoletto:
> 
> sto bene... ho solo un po' di rogne da risolvere


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem!
> 
> comunque...solo per la cronaca...abbiamo vinto e guarda caso qualcuno/a non ha guardato la partita ieri sera :diavoletto:
> 
> sto bene... ho solo un po' di rogne da risolvere


nah.  le rogne salano e pepano un pò la vita,sennò sai che noia sarebbero le giornate?

proporrei di ritirarci in eremitaggio fino a domenica.....io vo sul Monte Pulcioso,che fo,ti tengo libera la grotta di sopra?


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. le rogne salano e pepano un pò la vita,sennò sai che noia sarebbero le giornate?
> 
> proporrei di ritirarci in eremitaggio fino a domenica.....io vo sul Monte Pulcioso,che fo,ti tengo libera la grotta di sopra?


ma si va...ti raggiungo! :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2012)

ottimo.   la cambusa offre acqua piovana,bacche rosse e come dessert.....fiori di loto.

per invogliare la meditazione....la libreria di Monte Pulcioso offre 3 tomi imperdibili.

"I movimenti difensivi,questi sconosciuti" di Zdenek Zeman

"i rosicamenti di un eterno perdente" di laziale anonimo

"Le nuove frontiere del culo estroverso" di Oscuro

i primi 2 ormai li so a memoria....mi butterò sull'ultimo.....


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo. la cambusa offre acqua piovana,bacche rosse e come dessert.....fiori di loto.
> 
> per invogliare la meditazione....la libreria di Monte Pulcioso offre 3 tomi imperdibili.
> 
> ...


scusa ma mi sono ricordata di avere un impegno :scared:


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2012)

*E si*

Perplesso..sei sveglio...fin troppo!!:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2012)

complimenti per il libro egregio.....si vede che 6 uomo di cul-tura


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

inizia il ritiro spirituale 

alleggio:





:yoga:


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

ecco, brava sorellina.

fino a domenica sera tutti coperti ed allineati


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco, brava sorellina.
> 
> fino a domenica sera tutti coperti ed allineati


ovvio!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio!


Ma c'è il derby domenica?
Che bella notizia, non sapevo giusto come passare la serata:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma c'è il derby domenica?
> Che bella notizia, non sapevo giusto come passare la serata:mrgreen:



..TU DALLE 15 ALLE 17 DORMI!


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

sorellina...il Derby è in serale.......


----------



## Fabry (9 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..TU DALLE 15 ALLE 17 DORMI!



Paura che qualcuno gufi ?  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sorellina...il Derby è in serale.......



no è alle 15..


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Paura che qualcuno gufi ? :rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Paura che qualcuno gufi ? :rotfl::rotfl:


Ti sembra che io sia una che possa gufare??:angelo:


----------



## Fabry (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sembra che io sia una che possa gufare??:angelo:



Ma noooo, in generale dicevo.

Io sono sportivissimo....per il prossimo GP di F1 ho già incominciato a gufare Vettel...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ma noooo, in generale dicevo.
> 
> Io sono sportivissimo....per il prossimo GP di F1 ho già incominciato a gufare Vettel...:rotfl::rotfl:



E' simy che lo pensa


----------



## Fabry (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' simy che lo pensa



Dai che scherza


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Dai che scherza



Tu non la conosci............è cattivissima e mi minaccia

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Dai che scherza



ho i miei buoni motivi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (9 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non la conosci............è cattivissima e mi minaccia
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



 :mrgreen:



Simy ha detto:


> ho i miei buoni motivi! :mrgreen:



Mizzeca...

A proposito l'avete visto lo jettatore a canale 5....terrificante...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (9 Novembre 2012)

E' alle 15  Chi porta fuori a pranzo la FARFIE ?  Una bella gita sui monti o al mare, che d'inverno, fa tanto atmosfera 

Tanto perdiamo 3 a 2 in rimonta. Tripletta di Klose.


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2012)

ma l'hanno spostata per le solite menate di ordine pubblico?  chè doveva essere il posticipo serale,anche considerando che i perdenti han giocato giovedì in coppa


----------



## Simy (10 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma l'hanno spostata per le solite menate di ordine pubblico?  chè doveva essere il posticipo serale,anche considerando che i perdenti han giocato giovedì in coppa


vabbè..cmq è alle 15


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2012)

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:embolo:


----------



## milli (11 Novembre 2012)

Solidarietà ai giallorossi....................ma CACCIATELO VIA..............................rispedirlo definitivamente in Boemia no?!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Solidarietà ai giallorossi....................ma CACCIATELO VIA..............................rispedirlo definitivamente in Boemia no?!


ciao Milli..io sono la Bibbia del calcio...e ti dico che ero certo finisse cosi'Il Pescara e'arrivato in A segnano ben 84 gol.ma prendendone 54!!!fai  conto che la seconda ne abbia presi 28..Zemano gioca con difesa schierata a meta campo..e i guai se li cerca...d'altronde ne becca 3 da chiunque..


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

Il silenzio stampa prosegue.

eventuali mie dichiarazioni verranno prima inviate via privato a Simy che provvederà a ripulirle dalle bestemmie e a pubblicarle a nome mio.


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il silenzio stampa prosegue.
> 
> eventuali mie dichiarazioni verranno prima inviate via privato a Simy che provvederà a ripulirle dalle bestemmie e a pubblicarle a nome mio.



:blu: 
non garantisco sul risultato...

io oggi rischio di abbattere tutti i laziali che stanno entrando nel mio ufficio....persona che praticamente da qui non passano mai,...oggi casualmente si trovano a passare proprio qui davanti.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Milli..*io sono la Bibbia del calcio*...e ti dico che ero certo finisse cosi'Il Pescara e'arrivato in A segnano ben 84 gol.ma prendendone 54!!!fai conto che la seconda ne abbia presi 28..Zemano gioca con difesa schierata a meta campo..e i guai se li cerca...d'altronde ne becca 3 da chiunque..


:sbatti:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> non garantisco sul risultato...
> 
> io oggi rischio di abbattere tutti i laziali che stanno entrando nel mio ufficio....persona che praticamente da qui non passano mai,...oggi casualmente si trovano a passare proprio qui davanti.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


la soluzione la conosci sorellina.    però mi sono dimenticato di chiederti se preferisci terra o mare,come cena


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la *soluzione la conosci sorellina*. però mi sono dimenticato di chiederti se preferisci terra o mare,come cena


mare


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la soluzione la conosci sorellina. però mi sono dimenticato di chiederti se preferisci terra o mare,come cena





Simy ha detto:


> mare



Avverto entrambi che non è una buona giornata

Ora vado a cercare Oscuro


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2012)

Io credo che Zdenek non sia ancora riuscito ad inculcare ai giocatori la sua filosofia. Ha bisogno di più tempo.

Zdenek resta con noi!


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avverto entrambi che non è una buona giornata
> 
> *Ora vado a cercare Oscuro*



Ma anche no 


ps. Fratellino...io te lo avevo detto.... devi imparare a darmi retta


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

in realtà vuole essere invitata a cena pure lei.......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà vuole essere invitata a cena pure lei.......


Se a "pure" sostituisci "solo" sei forse sulla strada giusta


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà vuole essere invitata a cena pure lei.......



SOLO lei


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> SOLO lei


Vedo che anche su questo scirviamo in sintonia:smile:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se a "pure" sostituisci "solo" sei forse sulla strada giusta


forse eh?


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedo che anche su questo scirviamo in sintonia:smile:



perchè avevi dubbi amica mia!
non ti farei mai un torto! per nessun motivo al mondo :kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè avevi dubbi amica mia!
> non ti farei mai un torto! per nessun motivo al mondo :kiss:


Tranquilla mi sto organizzando una serata con Oscuro e.......non perdiamo tempo con la cena


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè avevi dubbi amica mia!
> non ti farei mai un torto! per nessun motivo al mondo :kiss:


ecco diglielo....che non crede mai alla nostra buonafede.

e poi Oscuro è tutto contento del ritorno di Massinfedele.......mica dobbiamo stare a disturbarlo.....


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Io devo capire:discuto di culo con farfalla che è un'estimatrice ......e subito arriva perplesso a scrivermi di stare alla larga....adesso cosa dovrei dire che discutete di zeman?ha la faccia come er culo....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io devo capire:discuto di culo con farfalla che è un'estimatrice ......e subito arriva perplesso a scrivermi di stare alla larga....adesso cosa dovrei dire che discutete di zeman?ha la faccia come er culo....!!:rotfl:


Ammooorrre sei arrivato!!!!:inlove:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla mi sto organizzando una serata con Oscuro e.......non perdiamo tempo con la cena


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

SI cara....io arrivo sempre,in qualsiasi situazione,in quelle difficili arrivo prima!!


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI cara....io arrivo sempre,in qualsiasi situazione,in quelle difficili arrivo prima!!


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy.....farfalla ha ragione!!


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy.....farfalla ha ragione!!



pure! certo che hai una bella faccia da culo pure te


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ascolta,non siamo tipi da cena,che ne dici una bella fratta vicino un lago?1 oretta e poi oguno a casa?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,non siamo tipi da cena,che ne dici una bella fratta vicino un lago?1 oretta e poi oguno a casa?



Perfetto:up:


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,non siamo tipi da cena,che ne dici una bella fratta vicino un lago?1 oretta e poi oguno a casa?





farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto:up:


:clava::viking::clava::vespa::nightcrawler::blee:


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Questi chiaccherano troppo...!


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto:up:


provace


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*perplesso*

Sei il marito?


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei il marito?


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Perplesso*

Dai...fra me e farfalla ci son affinità particolari....!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi chiaccherano troppo...!





oscuro ha detto:


> Dai...fra me e farfalla ci son affinità particolari....!:up:


Non possono capire


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai...fra me e farfalla ci son affinità particolari....!:up:


anche tra me ed il mio lanciafiamme ci sono delle affinità particolari,dottò 

ci siamo capiti solo con lo sguardo,lo so


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche tra me ed il mio lanciafiamme ci sono delle affinità particolari,dottò
> 
> ci siamo capiti solo con lo sguardo,lo so


ti adoro!


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Peplesso*

No...a me i lanciafiamme non fanno troppo effetto....i bei culi si....!:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche tra me ed il mio lanciafiamme ci sono delle affinità particolari,dottò
> 
> ci siamo capiti solo con lo sguardo,lo so





oscuro ha detto:


> No...a me i lanciafiamme non fanno troppo effetto....i bei culi si....!:rotfl:


ma il mio potrebbe avere un bell'effetto sul tuo 

di quelli che poi viene Tebe e ci fai una foto per scoreggeincendiarie.com


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Perplesso*

Perplesso....ti pregherei di nominare utenti che incontrano il mio gradimento...grazie!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso....ti pregherei di nominare utenti che incontrano il mio gradimento...grazie!!:rotfl:


io io  io io io io io io io io  io io io io io io io io  io io io io io io io io  io io io io io io 

:festa:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io io
> 
> :festa:
> 
> ...


Intanto l'oretta al lago infrattato la passa con me......poi vediamo


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto l'oretta al lago infrattato la passa con me......poi vediamo


:blee:


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto l'oretta al lago infrattato la passa con me......poi vediamo


come avrebbe detto Lucio Dalla "l'ora più dolce prima di essere lanciafiammato......"


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma quale ora dolce?ora violenta e sofferente...!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale ora dolce?ora violenta e sofferente...!


Niente oscuro. Non capisco la vera natura dei nostri incontri


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale ora dolce?ora violenta e sofferente...!


Niente oscuro. Non capisco la vera natura dei nostri incontri


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente oscuro. Non capisco la vera natura dei nostri incontri


no no la capiamo fin troppo bene


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no la capiamo fin troppo bene


:quoto:


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2012)

vediamo domani sera che combinano sti disgraziati


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

io non la posso nemmeno vedere stasera


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non la posso nemmeno vedere stasera


eviti di innervosirti
risultato quasi scontato 0 - 0


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> eviti di innervosirti
> risultato quasi scontato 0 - 0



premesso che quando gioca la roma io mi innervosisco a prescindere... colgo l'occasione per avvisare gli utenti che sono molto scaramantica sulla questione...quindi:


odio i pronostici
non rispondo al tel quando gioca la roma
non rispondo a messaggi su gol e fatti avvenuti in fase di gioco prima del fischio finale
il derby è l'unica partita che non vado a vedere allo stadio....


....per ora mi fermo a queste


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> premesso che quando gioca la roma io mi innervosisco a prescindere... colgo l'occasione per avvisare gli utenti che sono molto scaramantica sulla questione...quindi:
> 
> 
> *odio i pronostici*
> ...


direi 0 - 0


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> direi 0 - 0


:bleble:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> direi 0 - 0


Io dico 1 - 0 per la Roma.........


Come mi piace fare incazzare la Simy:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:


alleggio:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico 1 - 0 per la Roma.........
> 
> 
> Come mi piace fare incazzare la Simy:mrgreen:


:tigufo:
gufi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico 1 - 0 per la Roma.........
> 
> 
> Come mi piace fare incazzare la Simy:mrgreen:


ma con te non potrei mai incazzarmi


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> direi 0 - 0



buongiorno a tutti....io tifero'Roma stasera,,,per motivi utilitaristici..il Toro lotta  per la salvezza...se e'quello che purtroppo ha battuto il Bologna la scorsa domenica...fara'poca paura alla Roma..anche se con la vostra pazza squadra puo'accadere di tutto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :tigufo:
> gufi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io?
No..... di solito porto fortuna alla Roma


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io?
> No..... di solito porto fortuna alla Roma


intendevo per il toro, *OVVIAMENTE

*


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti....*io tifero'Roma stasera*,,,per motivi utilitaristici..il Toro lotta per la salvezza...se e'quello che purtroppo ha battuto il Bologna la scorsa domenica...fara'poca paura alla Roma..anche se con la vostra pazza squadra puo'accadere di tutto


ecco :blu:


stasera perdiamo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> intendevo per il toro, *OVVIAMENTE
> 
> *


Tifi Toro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti....io tifero'Roma stasera,,,per motivi utilitaristici..il Toro lotta per la salvezza...se e'quello che purtroppo ha battuto il Bologna la scorsa domenica...fara'poca paura alla Roma..anche se con la vostra pazza squadra puo'accadere di tutto


Com'è stato il goal di Gila, Lotharone?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tifi Toro?


ovviamente tifo per la squadra della mia città


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco :blu:
> 
> 
> stasera perdiamo


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente tifo per la squadra della mia città


Dobbiamo tirare ad indovinare o è Top Secret dove vivi?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Com'è stato il goal di Gila, Lotharone?:mrgreen:


ciao cara..bellissimo..ma sono gol che un grande campione ha nel dna..e ricordati che le nostre concorrenti mica hanno Diamanti e Gila.. e abbi fede in Gabbiadini...in nazionale fa grandi cose..scoppiera anche qua'.
Ieri sera vista la Samp,che ci aspetta domenica.....e'squadretta...chissa'......


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dobbiamo tirare ad indovinare o è Top Secret dove vivi?


farfi, se è la squadra della mia città, secondo te dove posso vivere? :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

*AVVISO*

questo posto era stato ideato per consentire a me e al mio fratellino di parlare liberamente della Roma! 
i GUFI sono invitati ad accomodarsi fuori!

oggi non sono per niente democratica sappiatelo! :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> farfi, se è la squadra della mia città, secondo te dove posso vivere? :mrgreen:


ok sono stordita.......scusa....Adesso provo a bere un paio di caffè prima di riprendere a scrivere


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok sono stordita.......scusa....Adesso provo a bere un paio di caffè prima di riprendere a scrivere


non ti preoccupare.....
capita sovente anche a me e i caffè non mi sono sufficienti
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo posto era stato ideato per consentire a me e al mio fratellino di parlare liberamente della Roma!
> i GUFI sono invitati ad accomodarsi fuori!
> 
> oggi non sono per niente democratica sappiatelo! :incazzato:


ideato per potervi piangere sulla spalla e non essere visti?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ideato per potervi piangere sulla spalla e non essere visti?


direi che è meglio battere in ritirata.........:scared:
Poi chiama i rinforzi e siamo finiti:mrgreen:


andiamoci a prendere il caffè che è meglio


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Salve,
> questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
> siete tutti ben accetti  fate come se foste a casa vostra...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie
> /QUOTE]
> se non ricordo male era aperta a tutti (gufi compresi) :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> direi che è meglio battere in ritirata.........:scared:
> Poi chiama i rinforzi e siamo finiti:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> andiamoci a prendere il caffè che è meglio


dai, lo offro io... come lo prendi? macchiato? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> direi che è meglio battere in ritirata.........:scared:
> Poi chiama i rinforzi e siamo finiti:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> andiamoci a prendere il caffè che è meglio


GIA' FATTO


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> dai, lo offro io... come lo prendi? macchiato?
> :mrgreen:


Si d'orzo, grazie


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare.....
> capita sovente anche a me e i caffè non mi sono sufficienti
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


anche perchè solo i cittadini di una certa città scrivono "sovente"


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma con te non potrei mai incazzarmi


vero.  infatti con lei non ci si incazza mica.   la si fa andare con le ballerine per un mese e via


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salve,
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero. infatti con lei non ci si incazza mica. la si fa andare con le ballerine per un mese e via



Nella mia scarpiera non esistono ballerine ne scarpe sotto il tacco 12
e ho appena deciso che sta sera guardo la partita.....così almeno faccio delice Gas


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nella mia scarpiera non esistono ballerine ne scarpe sotto il tacco 12
> e ho appena deciso che sta sera guardo la partita.....così almeno faccio delice Gas


ho ordinato i caffè, aspettandoti al bar, ma non ti ho vista
HO FORSE SBAGLIATO BAR? :rotfl::rotfl:

COSì NE HO PRESI 2


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ho ordinato i caffè, aspettandoti al bar, ma non ti ho vista
> HO FORSE SBAGLIATO BAR? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> COSì NE HO PRESI 2


Mi sa di si.....Io sono ancora seduta al tavolo ad aspettarti

Nel frattempo ho optato per un trancio di pizza e birra, vista l'ora


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nella mia scarpiera non esistono ballerine ne scarpe sotto il tacco 12
> e ho appena deciso che sta sera guardo la partita.....così almeno faccio delice Gas


che fai tu stasera?????? :diavoletto:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che fai tu stasera?????? :diavoletto:


tutti sta sera a gufare per la magica e a tifare per il TORO :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che fai tu stasera?????? :diavoletto:


Mi sa che resto al bar, aspetto Gas e gufiamo.....ops guardiamo la partita assieme:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che resto al bar, aspetto Gas e gufiamo.....ops guardiamo la partita assieme:rotfl:



se non si toglie quel cappello dagli occhi mi sa che aspetterai in eterno... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che resto al bar, aspetto Gas e gufiamo.....ops guardiamo la partita assieme:rotfl:


mi devi però dire quale bar...... 
e mentre prendiamo un gelato (ovviamente gusto lampone per essere in tema) con la sciarpa granata al collo, ci facciamo 2 risate su Zeman :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> tutti sta sera a gufare per la magica e a tifare per il TORO :rotfl::rotfl:


tu vuoi finire al forno stasera vero?


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero. infatti con lei non ci si incazza mica. la si fa andare con le ballerine per un mese e via



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tu vuoi finire al forno stasera vero?


lo hai già acceso?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> mi devi però dire quale bar......
> e mentre prendiamo un gelato (ovviamente gusto lampone per essere in tema) con la sciarpa granata al collo, ci facciamo 2 risate su Zeman :rotfl::rotfl:



Ti informo che stiamo scherzando con il fuoco......
In ordine o ci arristiscono in un forno o veniamo sbranati dal cucciolo di Simy e non so cosa sia meglio























Ma non so tu, io amo il rischio:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> tutti sta sera a gufare per la magica e a tifare per il TORO :rotfl::rotfl:


dài Granata forza Toro 
torneranno i tempi d'oro...
ah no...
vero...
stasera devo tifare Roma...




peccato:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài Granata forza Toro
> torneranno i tempi d'oro...
> ah no...
> vero...
> ...


guarda che quello sopra di te è un cavallo mica una lupa.....
e poi non venderti.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> guarda che quello sopra di te è un cavallo mica una lupa.....
> e poi non venderti.......:mrgreen:


ha conosciuto il mio cane :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti informo che stiamo scherzando con il fuoco......
> In ordine o ci arristiscono in un forno o veniamo sbranati dal cucciolo di Simy e non so cosa sia meglio
> 
> 
> ...


quello di Simy è un cucciolo coccoloso.... è un buono:mrgreen:

adoro il rischio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ha conosciuto il mio cane :mrgreen:


chebellachebellachebellachebella


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ha conosciuto il mio cane :mrgreen:


il tuo cagnone ha gli occhi buoni..:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> il tuo cagnone ha gli occhi buoni..:mrgreen:


Vero
Il problema è che se non gli da da mangiare per 15 giorni diventiamo noi buoni ma......da mangiare ai suoi occhi!!!


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

*formazioni:*

GOICOECHEA - e chi è...
PIRIS - mai sentito
MARQUITOS - e da dove viene?...
CASTAN - sarà il colore dei capelli?
PJANIC - và piano?
......
.......

*TORINO
*GILLET - UAOOOO
DARMIAN - A VAI....
OGBONNA - GRANDE..
SGRIGNA
BIANCHI



:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Il problema è che se non gli da da mangiare per 15 giorni diventiamo noi buoni ma......da mangiare ai suoi occhi!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Il problema è che se non gli da da mangiare per 15 giorni diventiamo noi buoni ma......da mangiare ai suoi occhi!!!


per festeggiare andiamo a mangiare al testaccio..... due tonnarelli cacio e pepe....


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> per festeggiare andiamo a mangiare *al testaccio*..... due tonnarelli cacio e pepe....


:unhappy:

semmai "a testaccio" gnurant


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> semmai "a testaccio" gnurant


però hai capito, quindi capisci bene il torinese...
e dalle 22,30 di oggi ... ancora di più :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> semmai "a testaccio"* gnurant*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> per festeggiare andiamo a mangiare al testaccio.....* due tonnarelli cacio e pepe*....


BOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> BOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIII


le puntarelle le facciamo mangiare a loro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> le puntarelle le facciamo mangiare a loro....


adesso ho fame.


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

ma la Simy che fa?
rosica? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ma la Simy che fa?
> rosica? :mrgreen:



No, sta facendo vedere al cucciolo la mia e la tua foto inserite in una bistecca:scared:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, sta facendo vedere al cucciolo la mia e la tua foto inserite in una bistecca:scared:


:girlcry: è isterica?


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

evito di commentare che è meglio.... 
Farfy da te non me l'aspettavo....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> evito di commentare che è meglio....
> Farfy da te non me l'aspettavo....



:bacio::abbraccio:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> evito di commentare che è meglio....
> Farfy da te non me l'aspettavo....


:inlove: non ti arrabbiare dai....


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio::abbraccio:


ke S.T.R......


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

:ar:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

:diavoletto:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ke S.T.R......



Io dei cani grossi e affamati ho paura....:mrgreen:

E mi sa anche tu visto che le mandi le faccine innamorate


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dei cani grossi e affamati ho paura....:mrgreen:
> 
> E mi sa anche tu visto che* le mandi le faccine innamorate*


le voglio bene


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2012)

*questo l'ho appena caricato......tenetene conto*



gas ha detto:


> GOICOECHEA - e chi è...
> PIRIS - mai sentito
> MARQUITOS - e da dove viene?...
> CASTAN - sarà il colore dei capelli?
> ...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:M2FlamethrowerVWM02.jpg


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:
sono arrivati i rinforzi "ARMATI"


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

*Gas*

E' ufficialmente arrivato il momento di lasciare il forum e andare a bere un caffè:scared:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' ufficialmente arrivato il momento di lasciare il forum e andare a bere un caffè:scared:


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> sono arrivati i rinforzi "ARMATI"


Io voglio fare quel budino perchè mi ispira tantissimo, libidine proprio! Ma...la farina quando la metto?


----------



## Simy (19 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:M2FlamethrowerVWM02.jpg


sei arrivato finalmente fratellino :kiss:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io voglio fare quel budino perchè mi ispira tantissimo, libidine proprio! Ma...la farina quando la metto?


vengo da te così la facciamo assieme

mi inviti a pranzo e dopo la mettiamo su :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> vengo da te così la facciamo assieme
> 
> mi inviti a pranzo e dopo la mettiamo su :mrgreen:


gatto d fracscati...non provarci..ti aspetto sotto casa tua..e ti graffio di brutto.....:mrgreen:
Sbri e' roba mia..no???


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gatto d fracscati...non provarci..ti aspetto sotto casa tua..e ti graffio di brutto.....:mrgreen:
> Sbri e' roba mia..no???


No. Ma se voleva essere un gesto galante... apprezzo


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gatto d fracscati...non provarci..ti aspetto sotto casa tua..e ti graffio di brutto.....:mrgreen:
> Sbri e' roba mia..no???



:bye:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :bye:



Posso capire aver paura del lanciafiamme di Perplesso, ma scappare anche davanti a Lothar proprio no eh:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso capire aver paura del lanciafiamme di Perplesso, ma scappare anche davanti a Lothar proprio no eh:mrgreen:


Farfy...dovresti sapere che i felini per una gatta si menano di brutto:mrgreen::mrgreen:.....in palio c'e'Sbri..


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Novembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gatto d fracscati...non provarci..ti aspetto sotto casa tua..e ti graffio di brutto.....:mrgreen:
> Sbri e' roba mia..no???


ahahah


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2012)

vabbuò,pigliamoci sti 3 punti.

però casualmente senza il greco e con Pianjic la squadra è subito sembrata più solida


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

DOVE SONO I GUFI STAMATTINA :tigufo:


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> DOVE SONO I GUFI STAMATTINA :tigufo:



siamo di buon umore stamane.   bene, bene.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> DOVE SONO I GUFI STAMATTINA :tigufo:


Infatti, dove sono i gufi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> siamo di buon umore stamane. bene, bene.



si, si! ora vado che ho una riunione...torno più tardi :festa:



farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti, dove sono i gufi?:mrgreen:




 :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

*rigore*

danno i rigori alla magica anche quando non ci sono...:gabinetto:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti, dove sono i gufi?:mrgreen:


i gufi sono a Napoli


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> i gufi sono a Napoli



:up:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:


che cacchio quoti tu :incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che cacchio quoti tu :incazzato:


Hai fatto l'alleanza con il tuo fratellino?
Io mi alleo a Gas. Quindi quoto tutto quello che scrive in questo 3d


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai fatto l'alleanza con il tuo fratellino?
> Io mi alleo a Gas. Quindi quoto tutto quello che scrive in questo 3d


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


vuoi un alleato?


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

i romanisti sono irascibili 
nonostante i rigori inesistenti rimangono irascibili :mosking:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vuoi un alleato?



si, :mrgreen: stai dalla mia parte? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, :mrgreen: stai dalla mia parte? :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::malocchio:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vuoi un alleato?


:leccaculo:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


invidioso :ar:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> invidioso :ar:



pussa via...... invidiare un giallorosso?
*GIAMMAI
*


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

ma il mio alleato dov'è finito?:thinking:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma il mio alleato dov'è finito?:thinking:


è andato a :rasoio:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

*POPOLO*

STA SERA TUTTI A VEDERE SCUOLA DI CALCIO.......

ieri sera c'era parrocchia roma contro virtus torino


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> i romanisti sono irascibili
> nonostante i rigori inesistenti rimangono irascibili :mosking:


non sarà stato il rigore più solare della storia,ma nemmeno un rigore da juve.

passiamo a considerazioni più profonde?


----------



## perplesso (20 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> STA SERA TUTTI A VEDERE SCUOLA DI CALCIO.......
> 
> ieri sera c'era parrocchia roma contro virtus torino


eh sì,in effetti sono curioso di vedere il Chelsea spiegarvi come mai è campione d'Europa


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sarà stato il rigore più solare della storia,ma nemmeno un rigore da juve.
> 
> passiamo a considerazioni più profonde?


:bacio:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh sì,in effetti sono curioso di vedere il Chelsea spiegarvi come mai è campione d'Europa


lo ha spiegato MOLTO bene.... vero?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (20 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sarà stato il rigore più solare della storia,ma nemmeno un rigore da juve.
> 
> passiamo a considerazioni più profonde?


hai ragione
passiamo a considerazioni più profonde

3 - 0 per la GRANDE JUVE

:salta:


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> lo ha spiegato MOLTO bene.... vero?:mrgreen:


torna buono solo per il ranking delle squadre italiane.

la coppa non la vincete. e questo è quello che conta


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2012)

Pescara-Roma 0-1


mah


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pescara-Roma 0-1
> 
> 
> mah


non fare domande, non fare considerazioni....prendiamoci sti 3 punti... :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2012)

I 3 punti li piglio anche.

solo che ci sarebbero da affrontare ancora Milan,Napoli e Fiorentina.....


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> I 3 punti li piglio anche.
> 
> solo che ci sarebbero da affrontare ancora Milan,Napoli e Fiorentina.....


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

non lo dire.... anche perchè per il Milan e il Napoli ho giusto due amici pronti a massacrarmi.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> non lo dire.... anche perchè per il Milan e il Napoli ho giusto due amici pronti a massacrarmi.... :mrgreen:


E se gli amici si alleano sei rovinata


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se gli amici si alleano sei rovinata


se non te la pianti te spezzo le gambe :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se gli amici si alleano sei rovinata


:rotfl:io ci sono....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2012)

Siena-Roma 1-3

già s'è visto qualcosa di meglio.   persino il greco non è stato male oggi


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2012)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



perplesso ha detto:


> Siena-Roma 1-3
> 
> già s'è visto qualcosa di meglio.   persino il greco non è stato male oggi


Già  speriamo bene anche perché le prossime sono toste


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

*derby*

3 - 0 il derby è andato alla grande :mrgreen:


----------



## milli (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> 3 - 0 il derby è andato alla grande :mrgreen:



Hai il cuore a strisce anche tu?


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Hai il cuore a strisce anche tu?


ovviamente a strisce bianco/nere :rotfl:


----------



## milli (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente a strisce bianco/nere :rotfl:



E certo perchè ne conosci altre di strisce?! 


...Juve, storia di un grande amore,
bianco che abbraccia il nero...


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2012)

i sostenitori della RUBENTUS sono pregati di accomodarsi fuori ... grazie


----------



## milli (3 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i sostenitori della RUBENTUS sono pregati di accomodarsi fuori ... grazie




E su non fare così :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i sostenitori della RUBENTUS sono pregati di accomodarsi fuori ... grazie



Quoto
:up:

Anche se come alleati ogni tanto mi fanno comodo:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i sostenitori della RUBENTUS sono pregati di accomodarsi fuori ... grazie


RUBENTUS? cos'è? un medicinale? non conosco.....
sarà un nuovo giocatore sud americano che la roma sta trattando....boh
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> :up:
> 
> Anche se come alleati ogni tanto mi fanno comodo:mrgreen:


ma che quoti......
non eri con me?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ma che quoti......
> non eri con me?


Infatti ho scritto che come alleati mi servite..........Da qui a dire che io adori la Juventus però ce ne passa:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

TotaliIn casaFuori Casa SquadraPtGVNPRfRsVNPRfRsVNPRfRs Juventus 35 1511 2 2 3210 6 1 1 165 5 1 1 165  Napoli 33 1510 3 2 2812 6 2 0 197 4 1 2 95  Inter 31 1510 1 4 2716 4 1 2 1110 6 0 2 166  Fiorentina 29 158 5 2 2714 6 2 0 175 2 3 2 109  Lazio 29 159 2 4 2418 6 1 1 178 3 1 3 710  Roma 26 158 2 5 3424 3 2 2 1510 5 0 3 1914  Milan 21 156 3 6 2419 4 0 4 107 2 3 2 1412  Parma 20 155 5 5 1820 4 3 0 105 1 2 5 815  Atalanta 20 156 2 7 1522 4 0 3 810 2 2 4 712  Udinese 19 154 7 4 2224 3 3 1 1210 1 4 3 1014  Catania 19 155 4 6 1923 5 1 2 148 0 3 4 515  Sampdoria 18 155 3 7 1921 3 1 3 87 2 2 4 1114  Siena 17 154 5 6 1417 3 3 2 77 1 2 4 710  Torino 16 153 7 5 1517 2 2 3 78 1 5 2 89  Cagliari 16 154 4 7 1424 2 2 3 79 2 2 4 715  Chievo 15 154 3 8 1727 3 3 2 109 1 0 6 718  Bologna 14 154 2 9 1720 3 2 2 139 1 0 7 411  Palermo 14 153 5 7 1422 3 3 1 128 0 2 6 214  Genoa 12 153 3 9 1626 1 2 5 1118 2 1 4 58  Pescara 11 153 2 10 1030 2 1 5 616 1 1 5 4








14


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto che come alleati mi servite..........Da qui a dire che io adori la Juventus però ce ne passa:mrgreen:


hai quotato la simy che ha estratto il cartellino rosso.....alleggio:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Totali
> In casa
> Fuori Casa
>  Squadra
> ...



Secodno me stai esagerando............(uomo avvisato........):mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> hai quotato la simy che ha estratto il cartellino rosso.....alleggio:



Mi sento come tra due fuochi


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secodno me stai esagerando............(uomo avvisato........):mrgreen:


----------



## gas (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sento come tra due fuochi


ma no.....
per fare due risate.....
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


>



Scrivi su un 3d dedicato alla Roma, dove scrive anche una milanista e publichi la classifica in cui la Juve è al comando.
Ho visto persone finire a pezzetti per moooooolto meno



gas ha detto:


> ma no.....
> per fare due risate.....
> :mrgreen:


:loso::angelo:


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2012)

Vi avviso che ve la state rischiando....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vi avviso che ve la state rischiando....


Io non ho fatto nulla


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto nulla


tu sempre innocente eh


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> RUBENTUS? cos'è? un medicinale? non conosco.....
> sarà un nuovo giocatore sud americano che la roma sta trattando....boh
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai che anche alla Disney vi conoscono......Juventus,nati per essere una vergogna per l'Italia


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu sempre innocente eh


Ovvio 
Qualcosa da dire a riguardo?


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2012)

*no al limite qualcosa da dare....buon compleanno,anche se con lieve anticipo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ovvio
> Qualcosa da dire a riguardo?


http://www.spaziopiante.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/rose-rosse.jpg?9707a5


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto nulla


Paracula


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



perplesso ha detto:


> dai che anche alla Disney vi conoscono......Juventus,nati per essere una vergogna per l'Italia


Quoto


----------



## milli (4 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Totali
> In casa
> Fuori Casa
>  Squadra
> ...


:up:


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho fatto nulla


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.spaziopiante.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/rose-rosse.jpg?9707a5


Grazie


:bacio:


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2012)

Roma-Fiorentina 4-2

olè


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Roma-Fiorentina 4-2
> 
> olè


:festa:


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2012)

sbaglio o ci sta la gara di Coppa Italia questa settimana?


----------



## gas (17 Dicembre 2012)

non ho visto i risultati
ke ha fatto la roma ieri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non ho visto i risultati
> ke ha fatto la roma ieri?


Non vorrei far piangere qualcuno... Il bologna ha vinto 3-2...sarebbe stato 4-2 ma non vogliamo infierire.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non ho visto i risultati
> ke ha fatto la roma ieri?


Non lo sapevo nemmeno io........me l'hanno detto sta mattina:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non ho visto i risultati
> ke ha fatto la roma ieri?





farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo nemmeno io........me l'hanno detto sta mattina:mrgreen:


perchè dovete per forza venire qui a scassare la minchia?


----------



## gas (17 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè dovete per forza venire qui a *scassare la minchia?*


 gulp  hep  
devo avere il singhiozzo 

:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ha perso? :mrgreen:
ma dai......... :up:
quanto mi dispiace.......


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè dovete per forza venire qui a scassare la minchia?


Ma io e Gas siamo vostri amici....
Vicini nella gioia ma soprattutto  nel DOLORE


----------



## gas (17 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io e Gas siamo vostri amici....
> Vicini nella gioia ma soprattutto nel DOLORE


siiiii, molto vicini.....
e ci dispiace per il fatto che il bologna abbia sopraffatto la "mitica"


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> siiiii, molto vicini.....
> e ci dispiace per il fatto che il bologna abbia sopraffatto la "mitica"


ihihihihihih


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2012)

*Fratellino....*

...che dici la chiudiamo la discussione?


----------



## gas (17 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...che dici la chiudiamo la discussione?


CHIUSA.
la mia era o voleva essere una innocente domanda :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> siiiii, molto vicini.....
> e ci dispiace per il fatto che il bologna abbia sopraffatto la "mitica"



mitico il Napoli??ahahhah...come antipatia,non la citta'ovvio,lo sono..... colpa di Mazzarri e De Laurentiis..be'l'anno scorso li abbiamo fatto perdere la Champion...con grande gioia...quest'anno salutano lo scudetto...e mercoledi'ci sara'il bis...in Coppa Italia...
Noi invece..giocando cosi'..presto saremo dove ci spetta.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io e Gas siamo vostri amici....
> Vicini nella gioia ma soprattutto  nel DOLORE


intendi quello che vi verrà provocato se non la piantate? 

occhio che oggi ho pure pagato la rata IVA di fine anno,quindi.......


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendi quello che vi verrà provocato se non la piantate?
> 
> occhio che oggi ho pure pagato la rata IVA di fine anno,quindi.......


Non ti facevo un tipo violento 


Gas aiutooooooo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> intendi quello che vi verrà provocato se non la piantate?
> 
> occhio che oggi ho pure pagato la rata IVA di fine anno,quindi.......


Sembra quasi una minaccia 


Gas che facciamo? Smettiamo?


----------



## Lui (17 Dicembre 2012)

non so se è già stato chiesto, ma la Roma ieri che ha fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non so se è già stato chiesto, ma la Roma ieri che ha fatto?


Con il cell non posso mettere la faccina che si sganascia dal ridere


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2012)

adesso v'ingabbio tutti e vi consegno a sterminator per tutte le vacanze di natale....poi vediamo se continuate a fate gli splendidi......


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> adesso v'ingabbio tutti e vi consegno a sterminator per tutte le vacanze di natale....poi vediamo se continuate a fate gli splendidi......


Stermy mi adora


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2012)

eccome no


----------



## gas (18 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra quasi una minaccia
> 
> 
> Gas che facciamo? Smettiamo?


farfy, direi di smettere......
..... momentaneamente?


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> adesso v'ingabbio tutti e vi consegno a sterminator per tutte le vacanze di natale....poi vediamo se continuate a fate gli splendidi......


io direi che se continuano chiudo il 3D e noi ne parliamo altrove...lontani da occhi indiscreti


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Io vi butterei una bomba e vi farei saltare tutti, solo la palla salverei, per darla a mio figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> farfy, direi di smettere......
> ..... momentaneamente?



Direi di si, smettiamo......conto di tornare sabato verso le 23.00 con qualche bella notizia


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io direi che se continuano chiudo il 3D e noi ne parliamo altrove...lontani da occhi indiscreti


Che simpaticona:calcio:


----------



## Lui (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io direi che se continuano chiudo il 3D e noi ne parliamo altrove...lontani da occhi indiscreti



hai ragione, io farei lo stesso. 

questi furbacchioni non capiscono che quando la squadra del cuore perde, in questo caso 'a magica Roma' , si prova come un senso di vuoto, di nulla, una delusione totale, peggio di  ........... ma lasciamo stare, meglio.   





p.s.    :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi di si, smettiamo......conto di tornare sabato verso le 23.00 con qualche bella notizia


occhio bimba che alle 23.30 di sabato potresti trovare solo delle ballerine nella scarpiera.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io direi che se continuano chiudo il 3D e noi ne parliamo altrove...lontani da occhi indiscreti



nah.   si va di lanciafiamme e morta lì.    da occhi indiscreti ci teniamo lontano per discussioni più eteree


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

che ha fatto ieri la roma?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> che ha fatto ieri la roma?


MAh.....Strano come spesso ultimamente non siamo aggiornati sui risultati della magica
Vedrai che Perplesso e Simy ci aggiorneranno presto:carneval:












Io nel frattempo sparisco e se, vuoi un consiglio, fai altrettanto


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

Perplesso sta preparando il Napalm...


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> MAh.....Strano come spesso ultimamente non siamo aggiornati sui risultati della magica
> Vedrai che Perplesso e Simy ci aggiorneranno presto:carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


Che ho fatto di male? devo controllare la schedina, avevo segnato la vittoria della roma. se così è ho fatto 13, speriamo.


p.s.   scusate ma qui,si può parlare anche della lazio, visto che restiamo in zona.


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

dicono che abbia perso di nuovo....

come mi dispiace!! 

:sorpreso:


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Che ho fatto di male? devo controllare la schedina, avevo segnato la vittoria della roma. se così è ho fatto 13, speriamo.
> 
> 
> p.s.   scusate ma qui,si può parlare anche della lazio, visto che restiamo in zona.


certo che si può.  l'ultimo desiderio di un condannato a morte è sacro


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dicono che abbia perso di nuovo....
> 
> come mi dispiace!!
> 
> :sorpreso:


ti ci devo mandare o la strada tanto la conosci?


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> MAh.....Strano come spesso ultimamente non siamo aggiornati sui risultati della magica
> Vedrai che Perplesso e Simy ci aggiorneranno presto:carneval:
> 
> 
> ...


ecco brava  che pure il Milan ieri sera non è che abbia incantato


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

c'è mica nessuno del Chievo?


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ci devo mandare o la strada tanto la conosci?


la strada la conosco, grazie

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è mica nessuno del Chievo?


non credo


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la strada la conosco, grazie
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco bravo.   e portate dietro tanti saluti da Sansone


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecco bravo. e portate dietro tanti saluti da Sansone


:kiss:


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


vi consolate?


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vi consolate?


hai detto di conoscere la strada giusto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credo


Oh meno male. 4-0!!!!


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai detto di conoscere la strada giusto?


però sulla strada ho incontrato due persone che si travano mandando bacetti affettuosi e consolatori.
per cui mi sono fermato un attimo ad osservarli opcorn:


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però sulla strada ho incontrato due persone che si travano mandando bacetti affettuosi e consolatori.
> per cui mi sono fermato un attimo ad osservarli opcorn:



guardone! :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però sulla strada ho incontrato due persone che si travano mandando bacetti affettuosi e consolatori.
> per cui mi sono fermato un attimo ad osservarli opcorn:


guardone.

capisco che la roma HA PERSO e pertanto ho perso anch'io le speranze. però sta ex magica roma, da un po di tempo è nun me fa vincere nulla, mi sa 'e devo 'ambiare squadra, meglio meglio a fiorentina. 'he palle però.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però sulla strada ho incontrato due persone che si travano mandando bacetti affettuosi e consolatori.
> per cui mi sono fermato un attimo ad osservarli opcorn:


mo guarda questo.....oltre che gobbo è pure maniaco.....vabbuò vo a pigliare il lanciafiamme


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> però sulla strada ho incontrato due persone che si travano mandando bacetti affettuosi e consolatori.
> per cui mi sono fermato un attimo ad osservarli opcorn:



Senti rischiare per rischiare, non vorrei ti sentissi solo   (inverti la faccina):kiss:


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti rischiare per rischiare, non vorrei ti sentissi solo (inverti la faccina):kiss:


evviva.....!! sei arrivata....
arty:
quei due di prima sono proprio incazzati :incazzato:


chissà perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> evviva.....!! sei arrivata....
> arty:
> quei due di prima sono proprio incazzati :incazzato:
> 
> ...



guarda che c'ero già da prima e Perplesso mi ha ricordato i risultati del mio Milan. Non avrò da gioire ma un punticino l'ho portato a casa Loro no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda che c'ero già da prima e Perplesso mi ha ricordato i risultati del mio Milan. Non avrò da gioire ma un punticino l'ho portato a casa Loro no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


anche noi abbiamo portato a casa un punticino, pur giocando male ardon:


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> guarda che c'ero già da prima e Perplesso mi ha ricordato i risultati del mio Milan. Non avrò da gioire ma un punticino l'ho portato a casa Loro no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e probabilmente sarete l'unica squadra del campionato a non aver fatto gol alla Samp.

non vedo cosa ci sia da ridere


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Senti rischiare per rischiare, non vorrei ti sentissi solo   (inverti la faccina):kiss:


io credo che invece sia uno splendido solitario  e non parlo di anelli e gioielli


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

*ragà stasera*

DAJE.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> DAJE. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

:clava:


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2013)

di nuovo semifinale di Coppa Italia contro l'Inter......basta.....basta....non ne posso più dell'Inter in Coppa Italia...


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> di nuovo semifinale di Coppa Italia contro l'Inter......basta.....basta....non ne posso più dell'Inter in Coppa Italia...



è una persecuzione fratellino


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

Va bé stavolta devo per forza tifare Roma


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

è stata tutta e solo esclusivamente sfacciatamente fortuna.


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2013)

la vita è tutta una questione di culo: o ce l'hai o te lo fanno


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vita è tutta una questione di culo: o ce l'hai o te lo fanno


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è una persecuzione fratellino


ciao bellissima..da spettatore neutro,mi sono divertito ieri sera,modestamente sono una bibbia del calcio. e dopo 5 minuti ho capito il perche'del gioco ordinato e ''furbo''della Roma..Zeman per una sera e'stato lothariano,cioe'ha pensato che il fine giustificasse il mezzo..e stop difesa a 4.Ottimo De Rossi a sbattersi da medianaccio,e bravo Burdisso..Destro pure..anche se alla fine la difesa e'stata,giustamente spesso a 5.a volte 6
Tra 15gg venite qua'........mi sa che ci renderete lo ''scherzetto''di settembre


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bé stavolta devo per forza tifare Roma


naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao bellissima..da spettatore neutro,mi sono divertito ieri sera,modestamente sono una bibbia del calcio. e dopo 5 minuti ho capito il perche'del gioco ordinato e ''furbo''della Roma..Zeman per una sera e'stato lothariano,cioe'ha pensato che il fine giustificasse il mezzo..e stop difesa a 4.Ottimo De Rossi a sbattersi da medianaccio,e bravo Burdisso..Destro pure..anche se alla fine la difesa e'stata,giustamente spesso a 5.a volte 6
> Tra 15gg venite qua'........mi sa che ci renderete lo ''scherzetto''di settembre



ho risparmiato i soldi :mrgreen:... non vado più a comprare 
tuttosport 
:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho risparmiato i soldi :mrgreen:... non vado più a comprare
> tuttosport
> :mrgreen:



ahahahhah..potrei aggiungere Viola mai viva,se non gli utimi minuti..hanno attacco ridicolo.Toni...ma si puo'???..e grand portiere,che tengono in panchina,e pensa amico felino..pur essendo fiorentino doc,sta muovendo tutto per tornare qua'in prestito...che sia per le campane che non fanno dindon??


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhah..potrei aggiungere Viola mai viva,se non gli utimi minuti..hanno attacco ridicolo.Toni...ma si puo'???..e grand portiere,che tengono in panchina,e pensa amico felino..pur essendo fiorentino doc,sta muovendo tutto per tornare qua'in prestito...che sia per le campane che non fanno dindon??


beh, che dire su Toni?
meglio non dire


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Non posso tifare Inter, neanche con una pistola alla tempia


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso tifare Inter, neanche con una pistola alla tempia


ma nemmeno la ....roma ssssshh


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Gas piantala o ti caccio dalla bacheca :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhah..potrei aggiungere Viola mai viva,se non gli utimi minuti..hanno attacco ridicolo.Toni...ma si puo'???..e grand portiere,che tengono in panchina,e pensa amico felino..pur essendo fiorentino doc,sta muovendo tutto per tornare qua'in prestito...che sia per le campane che non fanno dindon??


Amico mio...
Io ieri nei paraggi in san stino di Livenza...
Visto con occhi miei quella casa di un interista
tutta intonacata sulla facciata come maglia interista...

Là dicono che è venuta Striscia la notizia a vederla...

Facciamoci dipingere na mona fora dalla porta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma nemmeno la ....roma ssssshh


Tra le due scelgo la rossa
Resti tra noi, non dirlo a quei due romanisti...da ragazzina ero innamorata di falcao shhhhh..
Prima partita a sansiro milan roma


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2013)

La roma non la rossa


----------



## gas (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Tra le due scelgo la rossa
> *Resti tra noi, non dirlo a quei due romanisti...da ragazzina ero innamorata di falcao shhhhh..
> Prima partita a sansiro milan roma


anch'io scelgo la rossa :rotfl::rotfl:una fiammante ferrari......

però la brunetta non mi dispiace neppure... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*

Scemi ma la smettete


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anch'io scelgo la rossa :rotfl::rotfl:una fiammante ferrari......
> 
> però la brunetta non mi dispiace neppure... :rotfl::rotfl:


Uffa mi sono corretta e comunque lieta che ti piacciano le more. O intendevi brunetta l'utente?


----------



## gas (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa mi sono corretta e comunque lieta che ti piacciano le more. O intendevi brunetta l'utente?


naaaaa
intendevo le more...ovvio no?:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La roma non la rossa


basta correggere la grappa col caffè


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> basta correggere la grappa col caffè


Ma se non bevo mai?


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

questa sera ROMA - INTER

come andrà? :tv:


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questa sera ROMA - INTER
> 
> come andrà? :tv:



speriamo bene!

:scared:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> speriamo bene!
> 
> :scared:


speriamo bene, ma per chi?


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> speriamo bene, ma per chi?


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

mancano De Rossi,Pianjic e Osvaldo.

Confidiamo,tanto per cambiare,nel Capitano


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> View attachment 6291


:bravooo:


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bravooo:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> View attachment 6292
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io amo questa donna


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io amo questa donna


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mancano De Rossi,Pianjic e Osvaldo.
> 
> Confidiamo,tanto per cambiare,nel Capitano



battete l'inter ...vi supplico..mister simpatia stramaccioni e il nonno petroliere che lo paga..un 'altro 3-0..dai che domenica vi diamo i tortellini ok???


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io amo questa donna


mio figlio ha il permesso di dire solo una parolaccia!!! Lazio M...a e nient'altro!!!
la settimana scorsa gli ho comprato il suo primo album dei calciatori panini... se trova un giocatore Laziese mi dice: ma buttamolo non fa niente se non finisco l'album...
gli cantavo grazie Roma per farlo addormentare invece della ninna nanna!!!
e suo padre è della Lazio... motivo in più per sfanculizzarlo!


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mio figlio ha il permesso di dire solo una parolaccia!!! Lazio M...a e nient'altro!!!
> la settimana scorsa gli ho comprato il suo primo album dei calciatori panini... se trova un giocatore Laziese mi dice: ma buttamolo non fa niente se non finisco l'album...
> gli cantavo grazie Roma per farlo addormentare invece della ninna nanna!!!
> e suo padre è della Lazio... motivo in più per sfanculizzarlo!


bell'esempio.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> bell'esempio.


madò... e che sarà mai... la vita mica è solo sofferenza... si può anche scherzare...


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

è che col nemico non si fraternizza,Violadimare......


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Avviso i due fratellini giallorossi che stasera tifo Roma


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> madò... e che sarà mai... la vita mica è solo sofferenza... si può anche scherzare...



scherzare si, ma tu non scherzi quando tifi roma e dici lazio de merda: non lo dici alla lazio come tale, ma a tuo marito che è anche il padre di tuo figlio, quindi indirettamente tuo figlio da della merda a suo padre.  voi donne, a volte sembra che non capiate un cappero.


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avviso i due fratellini giallorossi che stasera tifo Roma


buon pomeriggio 

http://digilander.libero.it/soraja72/FIORI/fiori viola.jpg


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> scherzare si, ma tu non scherzi quando tifi roma e dici lazio de merda: non lo dici alla lazio come tale, ma a tuo marito che è anche il padre di tuo figlio, quindi indirettamente tuo figlio da della merda a suo padre. voi donne, a volte sembra che non capiate un cappero.


potrei dire la stessa cosa di te, visto che non conosci la mia storia...
comunque suo padre è una merda, visto che ignora suo figlio.
e per inciso si sta parlando di sfottò sul calcio non di regole di vita!


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> scherzare si, ma tu non scherzi quando tifi roma e dici lazio de merda: non lo dici alla lazio come tale, ma a tuo marito che è anche il padre di tuo figlio, quindi indirettamente tuo figlio da della merda a suo padre.  voi donne, a volte sembra che non capiate un cappero.


i laziali in realtà non esistono,quindi è assurdo poterli offendere.

peraltro nel caso di specie,di motivi per inveire il padre ce ne stanno anche altri,se ricordo bene la faccenda


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> potrei dire la stessa cosa di te, visto che non conosci la mia storia...
> comunque suo padre è una merda, visto che ignora suo figlio.
> e per inciso si sta parlando di sfottò sul calcio non di regole di vita!


io le regole le faccio entrare dappertutto, sono le fondamenta su cui costruire, senza le regole ciascuno farebbe ciò che meglio crede. secondo me finirà che tuo figlio, da grande, odierà la roma.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che col nemico non si fraternizza,Violadimare......


errori di gioventù!!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io le regole le faccio entrare dappertutto, sono le fondamenta su cui costruire, senza le regole ciascuno farebbe ciò che meglio crede. secondo me finirà che tuo figlio, da grande, odierà la roma.


quello lo escludo.  Al limite farà come il figlio di Claudio Amendola e associerà i laziali alle persone cattive


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io le regole le faccio entrare dappertutto, sono le fondamenta su cui costruire, senza le regole ciascuno farebbe ciò che meglio crede. secondo me finirà che tuo figlio, da grande, odierà la roma.


amen!
 speriamo che non diventi della lazio...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> i laziali in realtà non esistono,quindi è assurdo poterli offendere.
> 
> peraltro nel caso di specie,di motivi per inveire il padre ce ne stanno anche altri,se ricordo bene la faccenda


si ma lei inveisce anche contro una cosa "stupida" del marito, purchè inveisca. Non è un buon esempio per chi la sta a sentire.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> i laziali in realtà non esistono,quindi è assurdo poterli offendere.
> 
> peraltro nel caso di specie,di motivi per inveire il padre ce ne stanno anche altri,se ricordo bene la faccenda


:quoto:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> errori di gioventù!!!


grossi errori..quello è il nemico


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> amen!
> speriamo che non diventi della lazio...


e continui pure ................. , madonna.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si ma lei inveisce anche contro una cosa "stupida" del marito, purchè inveisca. Non è un buon esempio per chi la sta a sentire.


ma te che ne sai???
pensi che a mio figlio dica Lazio merda perchè tuo padre è della lazio quindi merda pure lui???
mah...


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> si ma lei inveisce anche contro una cosa "stupida" del marito, purchè inveisca. Non è un buon esempio per chi la sta a sentire.


ora se non la smetti di fare il cretino...te stacco le braccia e te ce meno! 

ps. Viola il ragazzo è un burlone..sta cazzeggiando


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e continui pure ................. , madonna.



ma sei della lazio per caso?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grossi errori..quello è il nemico


ma chi, il marito o la grande lazio.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avviso i due fratellini giallorossi che stasera tifo Roma


ma non c'hai un cazzo da fare stasera? non è che c'è un altro concerto?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma sei della lazio per caso?


io da lazio, e che nu se vede, tu invece se vede che sei da Smagica roma.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io da lazio, e che nu se vede, tu invece se vede che sei da Smagica roma.


ahhhhh mo ho capito!!!

ma niente niente sei anche il mio ex marito???


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non c'hai un cazzo da fare stasera? non è *che c'è un altro concerto*?




no:blu::triste:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ahhhhh mo ho capito!!!
> 
> ma niente niente sei anche il mio ex marito???


non je da retta... fidati di una lupacchiotta come te


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> buon pomeriggio
> 
> http://digilander.libero.it/soraja72/FIORI/fiori viola.jpg



La faccina con gli occhiali scuri mi inquieta sempre


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> no:blu::triste:


aspè che mo vedo se occhiverdi te porta a cena fuori tanto lui non ama il calcio...


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grossi errori..quello è il nemico


enormi errori!!! :up:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ahhhhh mo ho capito!!!
> 
> ma niente niente sei anche il mio ex marito???


aoh, ma che c'è l'hai con me. Io marito de na romana, manco me passa pa testa, magari na celestina, magari.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> aoh, ma che c'è l'hai con me. Io marito de na romana, manco me passa pa testa, magari na celestina, magari.


a regazzì..va a giocà più là che quà la sabbia è finita...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ora se non la smetti di fare il cretino...te stacco le braccia e te ce meno!
> 
> ps. Viola il ragazzo è un burlone..sta cazzeggiando



grazie per il ragazzo.  :bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè che mo vedo se occhiverdi te porta a cena fuori tanto lui non ama il calcio...


non lo nominare quello lì..............e lui sa il perchè


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a regazzì..va a giocà più là che quà la sabbia è finita...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a regazzì..va a giocà più là che quà la sabbia è finita...



ma chè, ti sei incazzata?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo nominare quello lì..............e lui sa il perchè


t'ha rubato tutta l'insalata? l'ho detto che non bisogna fidarsi di chi ha gli occhi verdi.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo nominare quello lì..............e lui sa il perchè


mi sa che lo so pure io... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e se è lo stesso motivo sono d'accordo... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non je da retta... fidati di una lupacchiotta come te


mi fido!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> te se rubata tutta l'insalata? l'ho detto che non bisogna fidarsi di chi ha gli occhi verdi.


Io sono più da fiorentina che da insalata


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



a detto bene simy, scherzavo. 

by


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a detto bene simy, scherzavo.
> 
> by



:ciao:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi fido!


:up:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono più da fiorentina che da insalata


a per fortuna, a me piacciono le donne che quando le inviti a cena, mangiano, con gusto, che onorano la tavola. 
quelle sempre a dieta, da insalata diciamo, già mi sono antipatiche a priori, se la tiraaaaaaaaaaanooooooooo, soffrono come cagne bastonate, scusa l'esempio, non le inviterei mai.


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè che mo vedo se occhiverdi te porta a cena fuori tanto lui non ama il calcio...


nun t'allargà anche tu con ste cene eh......


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> a per fortuna, a me piacciono le donne che quando le inviti a cena, mangiano, con gusto, che onorano la tavola.
> quelle sempre a dieta, da insalata diciamo, già mi sono antipatiche a priori, se la tiraaaaaaaaaaanooooooooo, soffrono come cagne bastonate, scusa l'esempio, non le inviterei mai.


:up:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nun t'allargà anche tu con ste cene eh......


era per una giusta causaaaaaaaaaa questa se guarda la partita stasera


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> era per una giusta causaaaaaaaaaa questa se guarda la partita stasera



questa è bellissima. sto ridendo come un ..................... non so come. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai capito, farfallina, come la bella romanella te l'ha girata la storia. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nun t'allargà anche tu con ste cene eh......


Ma se si diverte ad organizzarmi le cene perchè le devi impedire di divertirsi?



Simy ha detto:


> era per una giusta causaaaaaaaaaa questa se guarda la partita stasera


Vedi poverella lo faceva anche per te


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa è bellissima. sto ridendo come un ..................... non so come. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> hai capito, farfallina, come la bella romanella te l'ha girata la storia. :rotfl::rotfl:


opcorn:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa è bellissima. sto ridendo come un ..................... non so come. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> hai capito, farfallina, come la bella romanella te l'ha girata la storia. :rotfl::rotfl:


sostiene che porto sfiga

Ti sembra che una come me possa portare sfiga

:angelo:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sostiene che porto sfiga
> 
> Ti sembra che una come me possa portare sfiga
> 
> :angelo:


tu con quella faccia da angioletto e quegli occhioni così buoni? nnnnnnnnoooooooooo, mai.

è lei che pensa male.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu con quella faccia da angioletto e quegli occhioni così buoni? nnnnnnnnoooooooooo, mai.
> 
> è lei che pensa male.




:lipstick:


Simyyyyyyy:ar:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> 
> 
> Simyyyyyyy:ar:


io ti conosco...loro no


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu con quella faccia da angioletto e quegli occhioni così buoni? nnnnnnnnoooooooooo, mai.
> 
> è lei che pensa male.


quindi la porti a cena tu stasera?


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi la porti a cena tu stasera?


facciamo che la porto a cena io e la partita la sento per radio


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avviso i due fratellini giallorossi che *stasera tifo Roma*


:incazzato::incazzato::bleble:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a regazzì..va a giocà più là che quà la sabbia è finita...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> facciamo che la porto a cena io e la partita la sento per radio



Ma no tranquillo guarda pure la partita so che ci tieni, o Lui o Occhiverdi (ma con lui sono arrabbiata) vedrai che sapranno farmi passare bene la serata


gas ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::bleble:


Non posso tifare Inter, non ci riesco, mi viene l'orticaria


Vuoi venire a cena anche tu?


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

Vuoi venire a cena anche tu?[/QUOTE]

grazie ma non vorrei fare l'intruso 
non ti fai già portare da "occhi"?


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no tranquillo guarda pure la partita so che ci tieni, o Lui o Occhiverdi (ma con lui sono arrabbiata) vedrai che sapranno farmi passare bene la serata
> 
> 
> Non posso tifare Inter, non ci riesco, mi viene l'orticaria
> ...



non ti preoccupare,non ti accorgerai nemmeno che sento la partita


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> grazie ma non vorrei fare l'intruso
> non ti fai già portare da "occhi"?


Occhi per ora non risponde, e sa anche il perchè
e comunque la cena la sta organizzando Simy per fare un favore a Perplesso, quindi direi che più siamo più ci divertiamo


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no tranquillo guarda pure la partita so che ci tieni, o Lui o Occhiverdi (ma con lui sono arrabbiata) vedrai che sapranno farmi passare bene la serata
> 
> 
> Non posso tifare Inter, non ci riesco, mi viene l'orticaria
> ...


è mo non esagerare...mi serve solo tenerti distratta per 90 minuti...


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

non ho ben capito.... stiamo su "La Bacheca giallorossa" e tutti tifano la lazio, qui??


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è mo non esagerare...mi serve solo tenerti distratta per 90 minuti...



Che fai adesso, cambi idea? Ti hanno minacciata?


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che fai adesso, cambi idea? Ti hanno minacciata?


no...ma comunque ti controllo...mica penserai di poter fare come ti pare


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Occhi per ora non risponde, e sa anche il perchè
> e comunque la cena la sta organizzando Simy per fare un favore a Perplesso, quindi direi che più siamo più ci divertiamo


beh, se siamo in molti e pochi romanisti ci vengo :rotfl::rotfl:
tanto la Simy mi sta preparando i carciofi ripieni......
:salta:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> beh, se siamo in molti e pochi romanisti ci vengo :rotfl::rotfl:
> tanto la Simy mi sta preparando i carciofi ripieni......
> :salta:


Nessun romanista
Juventino, milanista, uno disinteressato al calcio e Lui credo laziale......quindi:festa:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessun romanista
> Juventino, milanista, uno disinteressato al calcio e Lui credo laziale......quindi:festa:


alle 20 va bene?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> alle 20 va bene?


Perfetto


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perfetto


OK... alle 20 al solito posto :rotfl:
se ritardo di 10 minuti aspettami perchè passo dal fioraio


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> OK... alle 20 al solito posto :rotfl:
> se ritardo di 10 minuti aspettami perchè passo dal fioraio


:scared:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avviso i due fratellini giallorossi che stasera tifo Roma



mi associo.l'inter gioca un calcio di 30 anni fa'..fatto di contropiede e stop(la parola ripartenza non mi piace..)ha un tecnico insopportabile,se perde sempre colpa arbitri.,Zeman e'altra categoria,si merita di vincere qualcosa.
perche'di calcio ne sa come pochi...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessun romanista
> Juventino, milanista, uno disinteressato al calcio e Lui credo laziale......quindi:festa:


no, laziale, no, Albiloneffe. grande. Prima tifavo per la Propatria, poi m'ha deluso, sono passato alla Scriverola, squadra potente del campionato giovanile salesiano, ora Albinoleffe.  come il vento.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no, laziale, no, Albiloneffe. grande. Prima tifavo per la Propatria, poi m'ha deluso, sono passato alla Scriverola, squadra potente del campionato giovanile salesiano, ora Albinoleffe. come il vento.


Ma l'albinoleffe non è di Bergamo o giù di li??



Pensavo laziale per la discussione di prima, scusa


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma l'albinoleffe non è di Bergamo o giù di li??
> 
> 
> 
> Pensavo laziale per la discussione di prima, scusa


no, quella era tutta un'altra storia, poi  ti racconto, ora devo scappare.  


ma i carciofi come li fa la simonetta. sono buoni? io non mi fiderei, mha, se proprio vuoi. 


by


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> no, laziale, no, Albiloneffe. grande. Prima tifavo per la Propatria, poi m'ha deluso, sono passato alla Scriverola, squadra potente del campionato giovanile salesiano, ora Albinoleffe. come il vento.


grande societa',senza scherzi...resiste da anni ormai.Sai ricordo la cronaca della prima partita di C del Bologna..proprio li'..allora non giocavate a BG.Be'ad un certo punto il cronista dice...il pallone e'caduto nel torrente un giocatore rossoblu'(o ciclamino..???cerca di recuperarlo....aahahahah...che tempi..caro mio!!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> madò... e che sarà mai... la vita mica è solo sofferenza... si può anche scherzare...


Tu dici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Gennaio 2013)

Un 2-1 insoddisfacente.     se non altro, al ritorno si spera di avere la squadra al completo


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



perplesso ha detto:


> Un 2-1 insoddisfacente.     se non altro, al ritorno si spera di avere la squadra al completo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho visto la partita e cosa ben più grave non si é presentato nessuno per portarmi a cena


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho visto la partita e cosa ben più grave non si é presentato nessuno per portarmi a cena


Cioè di tre manco uno????? Poi mi sentono


----------



## viola di mare (24 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Un 2-1 insoddisfacente. se non altro, al ritorno si spera di avere la squadra al completo


:up:


----------



## viola di mare (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io spero di si!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho visto la partita e cosa ben più grave non si é presentato nessuno per portarmi a cena


uff..uff..uff, che affanno....
sono arrivato di corsa alle 20,15 ma tu non c'eri più, al tel non rispondevi.. forse eri arrabbiata? 
la fioraia ha perso tempo a confezionarmi la rosa rossa che avevo preso per te
in più mi sono bagnato tutto perchè ero senza ombrello e ho dovuto parcheggiare lontano 
ho preso una storta correndo perchè non ho visto una buca 
mentre correvo, un inglese mi ha chiesto un'informazione, per cui ho perso tempo perchè ne lui ne io conoscevamo l'inglese :rotfl:
per cui ho dovuto rientrare a casa e guardarmi la partita che la Roma ha vinto per 2-1

*CHE SERATA DI MERDA!
:gabinetto:

*


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho visto la partita e cosa ben più grave non si é presentato nessuno per portarmi a cena


azz, pensavo preferissi i carciofi ripieni di Simonella, per questo non mi sono fatto avanti.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> azz, pensavo preferissi i carciofi ripieni di Simonella, per questo non mi sono fatto avanti.


già! Simonella...

io sto ancora aspettando l'invito

ho comprato i carciofi, ora sono già belli neri

che faccio? li butto?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uff..uff..uff, che affanno....
> sono arrivato di corsa alle 20,15 ma tu non c'eri più, al tel non rispondevi.. forse eri arrabbiata?
> la fioraia ha perso tempo a confezionarmi la rosa rossa che avevo preso per te
> in più mi sono bagnato tutto perchè ero senza ombrello e ho dovuto parcheggiare lontano
> ...


Uno che riesce ad inventarsi così tante scuse va perdonato a prescindere......



lui ha detto:


> azz, pensavo preferissi i carciofi ripieni di Simonella, per questo non mi sono fatto avanti.


Eccone un altro......


gas ha detto:


> già! Simonella...
> 
> io sto ancora aspettando l'invito
> 
> ...


Ma quanti anni hai? Ti fidi ancora delle promesse di una romanista che pur di non far vedere la partita a una delle sue più care amiche le organizza una cena?






e Occhiverdi continua a latitare


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uno che riesce ad* inventarsi così tante scuse *va perdonato a prescindere......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*tu dici?* 

quando si è ingenui.....


ma a parte le considerazioni di cui sopra, perchè non hai aspettato?


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andate un po' a cagare!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *tu dici?*
> 
> quando si è ingenui.....
> 
> ...



Ho pensato che mi avessi dato buca, ho incontrato l'inglese che ti ha chiesto l'informazioni e pur non parlando io inglese ho cenato con lui........
La fiorista con lui è stata più veloce, e alle rose rosse non so resistere


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pensato che mi avessi dato buca, ho incontrato l'inglese che ti ha chiesto l'informazioni e pur non parlando io inglese ho cenato con lui........
> La fiorista con lui è stata più veloce, e alle rose rosse non so resistere




:rotfl:


1 - 0


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ciao*



Simy ha detto:


> Andate un po' a cagare!


Buon giorno signorina!


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno signorina!



buongiorno a te! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pensato che mi avessi dato buca, ho incontrato l'inglese che ti ha chiesto l'informazioni e pur non parlando io inglese ho cenato con lui........
> *La fiorista con lui è stata più veloce*, e alle rose rosse non so resistere


però il suo bouchè faceva cagare....


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Andate un po' a cagare!


ne avrei bisogno.... :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho pensato che mi avessi dato buca, ho incontrato l'inglese che ti ha chiesto l'informazioni e pur non parlando io inglese ho cenato con lui........
> La fiorista con lui è stata più veloce, e alle rose rosse non so resistere


Hai cenato con un inglese.....ma è mica quell'inglese che è stato ritrovato arrostito stamattina?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai cenato con un inglese.....ma è mica quell'inglese che è stato ritrovato arrostito stamattina?


Ecco perchè non mi ha richiamato stamattina






Ecco cosa succede a farti i favori.....La prossima volta guardo la Roma:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mio figlio ha il permesso di dire solo una parolaccia!!! Lazio M...a e nient'altro!!!
> la settimana scorsa gli ho comprato il suo primo album dei calciatori panini... se trova un giocatore *Laziese* mi dice: ma buttamolo non fa niente se non finisco l'album...
> gli cantavo grazie Roma per farlo addormentare invece della ninna nanna!!!
> e suo padre è della Lazio... motivo in più per sfanculizzarlo!


ma esistono anche figurine di giocatori *laziesi*? :risata:

ok, ok, la smetto subito e esco :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma esistono anche figurine di giocatori *laziesi*? :risata:
> 
> ok, ok, la smetto subito e esco :mrgreen:


Pure te. ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure te. ...


eddai, questa era servita su un piatto d'argento!

ariesco subito


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2013)

*pareggione*

bellissima partita, molto emozionante.


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bellissima partita, molto emozionante.


Molto bella si...


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bellissima partita, molto emozionante.


pure troppo


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

questa sera i giallorossi giocano la champions?


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> questa sera i giallorossi giocano la champions?


Si a tor marancia....!


----------



## gas (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si a tor marancia....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questa sera i giallorossi giocano la champions?





oscuro ha detto:


> Si a tor marancia....!





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2013)

ANDATE A CAGARE!
riscappo in riunione...mi viene da piangere sti giorni...


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


l'unica cosa che non mi è chiara è se avete deciso di diventare il nuovo giocattolo di Yuma o se volete essere venduti come arrosti

fateci sapere


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si a tor marancia....!


esimio,quando si è reduci da 5 dico 5 pappine prese tra andare e tornare dal Viktoria Plzen.....buon senso vorrebbe si tacesse


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2013)

*perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> esimio,quando si è reduci da 5 dico 5 pappine prese tra andare e tornare dal Viktoria Plzen.....buon senso vorrebbe si tacesse


Si e hai ragione!Però vorrei vedere la tua squadra allenata da un suino con gli occhiali....!


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ANDATE A CAGARE!
> riscappo in riunione...mi viene da piangere sti giorni...





perplesso ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che non mi è chiara è se avete deciso di diventare il nuovo giocattolo di Yuma o se volete essere venduti come arrosti
> 
> fateci sapere


come siete permalosi.... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> come siete permalosi.... :rotfl::rotfl:


L'hai notato anche tu:carneval:?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Marzo 2013)

ieri sera vittoria. 10 a 4.

3 gol del qui presente e tanto tanto gioco di squadra! grandioso


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ieri sera vittoria. 10 a 4.
> 
> 3 gol del qui presente e tanto tanto gioco di squadra! grandioso


Calcetto ovviamente?Io stasera calcio a 8 e lunedì calcetto....!


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'hai notato anche tu:carneval:?


eccome che l'ho notato :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

Non capisco perchè alcuni, se gli si dice la verità, s'incazzano.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Io proporrei una fuga....qui finiamo male tutti e tre


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io proporrei una fuga....qui finiamo male tutti e tre


mi dai un passaggio sulla tua farfallina? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè alcuni, se gli si dice la verità, s'incazzano.


non sono sportivi..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io proporrei una fuga....qui finiamo male tutti e tre


mon trésor, amoruccio mio, tu con me sei al sicuro, ovunque. SALLO.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non sono sportivi..... :mrgreen:


e vabè, ma tu dai giallirossi che t'aspettavi.!?  ma già da come gioca la squadra in campo si vede che sò burini.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabè, ma tu dai giallirossi che t'aspettavi.!? ma già da come gioca la squadra in campo si vede che sò burini.


attento
i burini sono i laziali
se tu dai del burino a un romanista, questo si incazza sul serio

:mrgreen:   :mrgreen:    :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Ao*



gas ha detto:


> attento
> i burini sono i laziali
> se tu dai del burino a un romanista, questo si incazza sul serio
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Io mi astengo da ulteriori giudizi,ho già I CAZZI MIEI!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi astengo da ulteriori giudizi,ho già I CAZZI MIEI!:rotfl:


vedo,
sei stato dall'estetista?


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> attento
> i burini sono i laziali
> se tu dai del burino a un romanista, questo si incazza sul serio
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


non lo sapevo, quindi al romanista come dovrei appellarlo: se lo sai dillo, per mia conoscenza.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi astengo da ulteriori giudizi,ho già I CAZZI MIEI!:rotfl:




merdaccia.


te sei infrocito?


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, quindi al romanista come dovrei appellarlo: se lo sai dillo, per mia conoscenza.


mi posso astenere?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> merdaccia.


Sei infelice?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi posso astenere?


Tu sai riconoscere il romanistone?Il tifoso dà magica?


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi posso astenere?



NO.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> NO.


:yes:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai riconoscere il romanistone?Il tifoso dà magica?


non credo :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sai riconoscere il romanistone?Il tifoso dà magica?


eddai
rimetti il tuo originale avatar 

per favore


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non credo :mrgreen:


Il romanistone ci metto 5 secondi a riconoscerlo:camminata tipica,gambe arcuate,zoccoli bianchi  da infermiere ai piedi,jeans sdruciti,mutande rasta gialle davanti marroni dietro,camicia con colori cromaticamente non abbinabili,petto con peli e cavezza de fora,ascelle pezzate,mani poco curate con anello con testa di lupa,unghia del mignolo non tagliata, tatuaggio der capitano e der gladiatore sulle braccia,spesso arrogante sempre presuntuoso,se parte nò schiaffo ar tufello ò pija lui a tor vergata.questo è il tipico tifoso della roma detto:romanistone!Ti descrivo la machena del romanistone?


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il romanistone ci metto 5 secondi a riconoscerlo:camminata tipica,gambe arcuate,zoccoli bianchi da infermiere ai piedi,jeans sdruciti,mutande rasta gialle davanti marroni dietro,camicia con colori cromaticamente non abbinabili,petto con peli e cavezza de fora,ascelle pezzate,mani poco curate con anello con testa di lupa,unghia del mignolo non tagliata, tatuaggio der capitano e der gladiatore sulle braccia,spesso arrogante sempre presuntuoso,se parte nò schiaffo ar tufello ò pija lui a tor vergata.questo è il tipico tifoso della roma detto:romanistone!Ti descrivo la machena del romanistone?


in pratica il bullo di quartiere


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> in pratica il bullo di quartiere


Di solito è er coglione del quartiere!Ma sei di roma fratello gas?


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di solito è er coglione del quartiere!Ma sei di roma fratello gas?


esimio, sono di torino :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> esimio, sono di torino :mrgreen:


Sei troppo simpatico per essere di torino gas,che cazzo ci fai a torino scusa?


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei troppo simpatico per essere di torino gas,che cazzo ci fai a torino scusa?


ma i torinesi sono simpatici
magari un tantino chiusi
ma simpatici


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma i torinesi sono simpatici
> magari un tantino chiusi
> ma simpatici


Gas,io a toprino ci son stato 3 giorni nel 95,ho dei bei ricordi......,un mio compagno di corso era di torino,con me rideva tanto,diceva che ero matto!Eravamo dislocati a peschiera del garda,la sera si usciva,verona,bergamo,guidavo io all'epoca avevo una delta integrale,e verso le 01.00 si rientrava,c'era molta  nebbia ed io mi divertivo a passare nei ponticelli di peschiera a tutta velocità sfiorando le mura dei ponti,che con la nebbia si vedevano appena....troppo forte...!Si quelli di torino son simpatici,a me piacciono anche i subsonica,e all'epoca questo mio compagno di corso mi fece conoscere i 99 possè....!


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mon trésor, amoruccio mio, tu con me sei al sicuro, ovunque. SALLO.


tu no


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas,io a toprino ci son stato 3 giorni nel 95,ho dei bei ricordi......,un mio compagno di corso era di torino,con me rideva tanto,diceva che ero matto!Eravamo dislocati a peschiera del garda,la sera si usciva,verona,bergamo,guidavo io all'epoca avevo una delta integrale,e verso le 01.00 si rientrava,c'era molta nebbia ed io mi divertivo a passare nei ponticelli di peschiera a tutta velocità sfiorando le mura dei ponti,che con la nebbia si vedevano appena....troppo forte...!Si quelli di torino son simpatici,a me piacciono anche i subsonica,e all'epoca questo mio compagno di corso mi fece conoscere i 99 possè....!


ma allora vedi che sono simpatici
ovviamente trovi anche tra i gianduiotti, quello meno buono
ma solitamente sono boni :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ma allora vedi che sono simpatici
> ovviamente trovi anche tra i gianduiotti, quello meno buono
> ma solitamente sono boni :mrgreen:


Bè son simpatici,mi son preso due molotov appresso durante uuna manifestazione ed una mi ha quasi incendiato gli anfibi.....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè son simpatici,mi son preso due molotov appresso durante uuna manifestazione ed una mi ha quasi incendiato gli anfibi.....:rotfl:


vieni a fare casino a torino...... ovvio

tu invece di dove sei?


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> vieni a fare casino a torino...... ovvio
> 
> tu invece di dove sei?


Vivo a roma.....!:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabè, ma tu dai giallirossi che t'aspettavi.!?  ma già da come gioca la squadra in campo si vede che sò burini.


vedo che ti offri volontario come scorta femori per Yuma


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu no


ma com'è che ogni volta che faccio i complimenti alla mia farfalla, tu ronzi intorno? che hai un campanello d'allarme?
e poi, che vuoi?  e togliti quegli occhoali da sole, sei ridicolo.


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che ti offri volontario come scorta femori per Yuma


mi sono perso la storia, non capisco.


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vivo a roma.....!:rotfl:


bella roma
mercoledì sarò a roma


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che ti offri volontario come scorta femori per Yuma


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mon trésor, amoruccio mio, tu con me sei al sicuro, ovunque. SALLO.





perplesso ha detto:


> tu no





perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che ti offri volontario come scorta femori per Yuma





Lui ha detto:


> ma com'è che ogni volta che faccio i complimenti alla mia farfalla, tu ronzi intorno? che hai un campanello d'allarme?
> e poi, che vuoi?  e togliti quegli occhoali da sole, sei ridicolo.





Lui ha detto:


> mi sono perso la storia, non capisco.



La mia autostima fa balzi in avanti


ragazzi mi state facendo morire dal ridere



yuma é il rottweiller di Simy (la sorellina romanista di Perplesso)


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia autostima fa balzi in avanti
> 
> 
> ragazzi mi state facendo morire dal ridere
> ...


bentornata
avevo voglia ad aspettare il passaggio....


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Caro lui*



Lui ha detto:


> mi sono perso la storia, non capisco.


Caro Lui,aleggiano sinistre presenze dietro il tuo culo leggiadro,nubi funeste.....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro Lui,aleggiano sinistre presenze dietro il tuo culo leggiadro,nubi funeste.....:rotfl:


mi sono messo a ridere come uno scemo in ufficio 

eddai... :rotfl::rotfl:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi sono messo a ridere come uno scemo in ufficio
> 
> eddai... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ridere?io sono serio!Hai capito cosa ci facevo a torino poi?:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia autostima fa balzi in avanti
> 
> 
> ragazzi mi state facendo morire dal ridere
> ...



tesoro, eccoti, t'aspettavo ansioso:  è un maschio o una femmina?

 il cagnolino intendo.



oscuro ha detto:


> Caro Lui,aleggiano sinistre presenze dietro il tuo culo leggiadro,nubi funeste.....:rotfl:


l'importante che non sia tu, altrimenti devo necessariamente preoccuparmi.


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> tesoro, eccoti, t'aspettavo ansioso: è un maschio o una femmina?
> 
> il cagnolino intendo.
> 
> ...


Oh caro lui il cielo si fa scuro, odo il fischio dei cetrioli dalla punta rosa,cercano un posto dove planare,e credo proprio abbiano individuato le tue calde natiche come un luogo di sicuro riparo....!Preparati all'impatto anale...!


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ridere?io sono serio!Hai capito cosa ci facevo a torino poi?:rotfl:


certo che l'ho capito :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> bentornata
> avevo voglia ad aspettare il passaggio....



Dovevo accompagnarti da Pleausure?









:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> certo che l'ho capito :rotfl::rotfl:


E non ti dico quando passava la parte del corteo caldo,e un coglione ha fatto il saluto fascista cosa è potuto succedere!


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ti dico quando passava la parte del corteo caldo,e un coglione ha fatto il saluto fascista cosa è potuto succedere!


immagino
sono pertiti anche i sanpietrini :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

tutti mediocri, tranne tu con i tuoi 35, allora si che sarebbe dolorosamente piacevole.


amore, farfy, se ti dovesse capitare di svolazzare tra i miei lidi, fammi un cenno, sai come raggiungermi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro, eccoti, t'aspettavo ansioso:  è un maschio o una femmina?
> 
> il cagnolino intendo.


Femmina ma cagnolino non é proprio la definizione corretta:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> immagino
> sono pertiti anche i sanpietrini :rotfl:


Peggio...!


----------



## Lui (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ti dico quando passava la parte del corteo caldo,e un coglione ha fatto il saluto fascista cosa è potuto succedere!





gas ha detto:


> immagino
> sono pertiti anche i sanpietrini :rotfl:


per esperienza, queste cose tenetevele per voi.   
siete in rete. :singleeye:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovevo accompagnarti da Pleausure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leggi bene...


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma com'è che ogni volta che faccio i complimenti alla mia farfalla, tu ronzi intorno? che hai un campanello d'allarme?
> e poi, che vuoi?  e togliti quegli occhoali da sole, sei ridicolo.


allora,il concetto è semplice. Farfalla non è tua

quindi

a meno che tu non abbia deciso che ti puzza vivere.

tieni presente che non ho molta pazienza


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> leggi bene...


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh caro lui il cielo si fa scuro, odo il fischio dei cetrioli dalla punta rosa,cercano un posto dove planare,e credo proprio abbiano individuato le tue calde natiche come un luogo di sicuro riparo....!Preparati all'impatto anale...!


temo che il ragazzo non abbia ancora chiaro quale immane rischio stia correndo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora,il concetto è semplice. Farfalla non è tua
> 
> quindi
> 
> ...


Guardate che mi monto la testa..... Vi avverto:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


lavorato tanto oggi vero' :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guardate che mi monto la testa..... Vi avverto:mrgreen:


non c'è problema.  hai presente la scena in cui Hannibal Lecter scoperchia il cranio del suo "ospite"?   

bene

sappi che sono bravissimo pure io a fare quell'operazione......:nuke:

quindi diciamo che Lui è uomo mezzo avvisato :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non c'è problema.  hai presente la scena in cui Hannibal Lecter scoperchia il cranio del suo "ospite"?
> 
> bene
> 
> ...



Mi mancava lo spasimante serial killer:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (7 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi mancava lo spasimante serial killer:mrgreen:


nah....è semplicemente una constatazione amichevole :mrgreen: sul terzo principio della dinamica


----------



## oscuro (7 Marzo 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> per esperienza, queste cose tenetevele per voi.
> siete in rete. :singleeye:


Grazie,per esperienza ne so quacosa anche io...poca cosa....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma..........Stassera c'è il derby?


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma..........Stassera c'è il derby?


davvero!
in bocca al lupo

e come si dice? auguri


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> davvero!
> in bocca al lupo
> 
> e come si dice? auguri


Ma dai...sono inutili gli auguri

Vedrai che vincono facile


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma..........Stassera c'è il derby?



io lo sapevo che non avresti resistito....
allora ti avviso: sono già abbastanza nervosa di mio... se gufi so 'zzi tua... e come dice l'amico tuo SALLO


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai...sono inutili gli auguri
> 
> Vedrai che vincono facile


anche secondo me vincono facile :up:

grande squadra :up:

grandi giocatori :up:

grandi tifosi :incazzato:


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo sapevo che non avresti resistito....
> allora ti avviso: sono già abbastanza nervosa di mio... se gufi so 'zzi tua... e come dice l'amico tuo SALLO


sei nervosa?

ma dai..............
....................


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai...sono inutili gli auguri
> 
> Vedrai che vincono facile





gas ha detto:


> anche secondo me vincono facile :up:
> 
> grande squadra :up:
> 
> ...


ANDATE A CAGARE. DI CUORE


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo sapevo che non avresti resistito....
> allora ti avviso: sono già abbastanza nervosa di mio... se gufi so 'zzi tua... e come dice l'amico tuo SALLO


Ma io non gufo














Perchè nervosa?


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

*simy*

in queste circostanze cosa si fa?

si augura la vittoria?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ANDATE A CAGARE. DI CUORE


Amica.....
:bacio:


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ANDATE A CAGARE. DI CUORE


ke carattere però


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amica.....
> :bacio:


tu la baci pure?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu la baci pure?


E la mia amichetta...........e poi ho paura dei rotweiller


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la mia amichetta...........e poi ho paura dei rotweiller


non ti preoccupare
quello non è tifoso 

per cui guarda più alla ciotola che al calcio


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

domani sono sicuro che Simy sarà felice


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Salve,
> questo è un 3D per me e Perply fratellino lupacchiotto...cosi chiacchieriamo di calcio e non svacchiamo tutti i 3D!
> siete tutti ben accetti purchè non rompiate *los pelotas *:carneval:
> scherzo ovviamente!  *fate come se foste a casa vostra*...e vediamo se riusciamo a non litagare tra tifoserie
> ...


prima mi dici di sentirmi a casa
per cui mi seggo sul divano a fianco a farfi e con i piedi sul tavolino
e poi ci mandi a cagare?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E la mia amichetta...........e poi ho paura dei rotweiller



ti voglio bene pure io


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prima mi dici di sentirmi a casa
> per cui mi seggo sul divano a fianco a farfi e con i piedi sul tavolino
> e poi ci mandi a cagare?


Hai proprio ragioni, non è una buona padrona di casa
Ora prendo dal frigo anche un piao di birre


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ti voglio bene pure io


a me non vuoi bene? :incazzato:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

il derby? e io che pensavo facessero vedere l'allenamento della lazio.


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragioni, non è una buona padrona di casa
> Ora prendo dal frigo anche un piao di birre


speriamo siano fresche
perchè secondo me le ha appena messe in frigo

per cui sanno di ....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il derby? e io che pensavo facessero vedere l'allenamento della lazio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Qui finisce male......:scared:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prima mi dici di sentirmi a casa
> per cui mi seggo sul divano a fianco a farfi e con i piedi sul tavolino
> e poi ci mandi a cagare?


Ho precisato che non dovete rompere los pelotas


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho precisato che non dovete rompere los pelotas


più che dirti che vincete facile............ 

e tu ti innervosisci


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il derby? e io che pensavo facessero vedere l'allenamento della lazio.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

*simy*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Ma la finisci


----------



## milli (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*

Adesso me mena.......
siete favoriti, in genere chi sta peggio in classifica vince il derby..........


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>



Ciao Simo....come sempre succede alle ultime 6-7 giornate,arrivano risultati ''strani''....vedi SAMP-PA...Inter-Atalanta..ma anche FI-Milan,nn esiste farsi rimontare 2 gol.questo per dirti che derby e'da 1-x-2.....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simo....come sempre succede alle ultime 6-7 giornate,arrivano risultati ''strani''....vedi SAMP-PA...Inter-Atalanta..ma anche FI-Milan,nn esiste farsi rimontare 2 gol.questo per dirti che derby e'da 1-x-2.....


Due rigori netti non dati in Fiorentina Milan. Altro che farsi rimontare due goal


Vero che l'esplulsione era dubbia ma non puoi controbilanciare negando due rigori netti


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Adesso me mena.......
> siete favoriti, in genere chi sta peggio in classifica vince il derby..........



:clava:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Allora*



Simy ha detto:


> :clava:


VOLETE SAPERE IL RISULTATO?Finisce con un pareggio.E domani voglio dei languidi e caldi baci sulle mia chiappe.poi vedrete....


----------



## milli (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> VOLETE SAPERE IL RISULTATO?Finisce con un pareggio.E domani voglio dei languidi e caldi baci sulle mia chiappe.poi vedrete....


poi vedremo?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Milli*



milli ha detto:


> poi vedremo?


Si vedrete e mi dovrete baciare il sedere.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vedrete e mi dovrete baciare il sedere.


Io so che se per sbaglio (non succede lo so, ne sono certa) la Lazio vince, avrei bisogno di qualcuno che gentilmente mi nasconde finchè le acque non si saranno calmate


----------



## milli (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che se per sbaglio (non succede lo so, ne sono certa) la Lazio vince, avrei bisogno di qualcuno che gentilmente mi nasconde finchè le acque non si saranno calmate



Vieni da me, sarai abbastanza lontana


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due rigori netti non dati in Fiorentina Milan. Altro che farsi rimontare due goal
> 
> 
> Vero che l'esplulsione era dubbia ma non puoi controbilanciare negando due rigori netti


Farfalla..lo sai che e'un dare e un avere..infatti mi fa ridere quel rimbambito di Moratti...piange per un rigore dubbio(io l'ho visto 2 volte..si puo'dare).............consolati FI mi apre abbia mai perso in casa...


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io so che se per sbaglio (non succede lo so, ne sono certa) la Lazio vince, avrei bisogno di qualcuno che gentilmente mi nasconde finchè le acque non si saranno calmate


sappi che ti troverò ovunque... :clava:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sappi che ti troverò ovunque... :clava:


oh oh


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh oh


L'ho scampata per miracolo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> VOLETE SAPERE IL RISULTATO?Finisce con un pareggio.E domani voglio dei languidi e caldi baci sulle mia chiappe.poi vedrete....


Sto preparando le labbra per domani


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho scampata per miracolo


Tu credi


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*OK*



Simy ha detto:


> Tu credi


SIGNORI AVEVO SCRITTO CHE FINIVA IN PAREGGIO.NON CHIEDETEMI COME HO FATTO,E BACAIATEMI IL CULO.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SIGNORI AVEVO SCRITTO CHE FINIVA IN PAREGGIO.NON CHIEDETEMI COME HO FATTO,E BACAIATEMI IL CULO.


tu la prossima settimana mi fai la schedina


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SIGNORI AVEVO SCRITTO CHE FINIVA IN PAREGGIO.NON CHIEDETEMI COME HO FATTO,E BACAIATEMI IL CULO.



avevi previsto anche l'1 a 1? :smile:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*sI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> avevi previsto anche l'1 a 1? :smile:


La verità?si,pensavo ad 1-1 o a un 2-2.Ero convinto pareggiassero.......!


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

com'è finito il derby di ieri?


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> com'è finito il derby di ieri?


:dito:


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :dito:


ah grazie degli ottimi 3 punti di domenica scorsa...
...hai visto??? ci hanno resuscitati...

se ci salviamo ti offro una cena...anzi facciamo pranzo perchè poi qualche serpe pensa male, dopo cena ecc...anzi ancora, facciamo colazione che è meglio 

SE CI SALVIAMO OFFRO COLAZIONE A TUTTI :up:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah grazie degli ottimi 3 punti di domenica scorsa...
> ...hai visto??? ci hanno resuscitati...
> 
> se ci salviamo ti offro una cena...anzi facciamo pranzo perchè poi qualche serpe pensa male, dopo cena ecc...anzi ancora, facciamo colazione che è meglio
> ...


Si, ma infatti proprio con noi dovevate vincere! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
offrimi quello che vuoi!  con molto piacere!


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Si, ma infatti proprio con noi dovevate vincere! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> offrimi quello che vuoi!  con molto piacere!


Preferisco non scrivere chi faranno retrocedere....!


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco non scrivere chi faranno retrocedere....!



forza Oracolo esprimiti


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> forza Oracolo esprimiti


Preferirei di no.Domenica ho scommesso sul 2 del palermo a genova...pagatissimo.Ho scommesso anche sul palermo con la roma....!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah grazie degli ottimi 3 punti di domenica scorsa...
> ...hai visto??? ci hanno resuscitati...
> 
> se ci salviamo ti offro una cena...anzi facciamo pranzo perchè poi qualche serpe pensa male, dopo cena ecc...anzi ancora, facciamo colazione che è meglio
> ...



Ciao Cheat,,pranzo l'avrai indigesto domenica,anche se un po'mi dispiacera',vorrei Genoa e l''amico''Portanova in B,con Pescare e Siena....


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> forza Oracolo esprimiti


c'è poco da che complottare:

campionato già deciso in coda, 3 squadre si giocano un unico posto salvezza

credo scenderà il siena, l'altro è tra palermo e genoa...(pescara già in B)

fino a pochi giorni fa eravamo anche noi in B...ora è successo una sorta di miracolo

molto dipenderà da domenica prossima

altre squadre sono lontanissime...impossibili da riprendere


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Cheat,,pranzo l'avrai indigesto domenica,anche se un po'mi dispiacera',vorrei Genoa e l''amico''Portanova in B,con Pescare e Siena....


caro maestro

si è riaccesa la speranza...e conseguente entusiasmo...

domenica ritorna il pienone allo stadio...saremo in 40mila...

bologna salvo, sazio, sereno...noi carichi a mille, una città intera dietro sto miracolo...

insoma: partita già vinta 

(tocco palle ovviamente)


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Io*



The Cheater ha detto:


> caro maestro
> 
> si è riaccesa la speranza...e conseguente entusiasmo...
> 
> ...


Non mi meraviglierei se si salvano genoa e palermo...preziaosi e zamparini sono due forti...!Magari va giù una di quelle a 35 o 36....!


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi meraviglierei se si salvano genoa e palermo...preziaosi e zamparini sono due forti...!Magari va giù una di quelle a 35 o 36....!


impossibile...numeri alla mano impossibile...

se l'atalanta perdeva a sansiro allora ci avrei anche fatto un pensierino

chi è a 35-36 stanno tutte bene, non hanno crisi o problemi...prevedere crolli tipo 1-2 punti in 7 partite è utopia

scendiamo noi al 90% (calendario più difficile e squadra più scarsa)...
...ma se per caso arriviamo all'ultima giornata per giocarci la salvezza, vedrete uno spettacolo di colori unico...


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> c'è poco da che complottare:
> 
> campionato già deciso in coda, 3 squadre si giocano un unico posto salvezza
> 
> ...


merito nostro se c'è stato il miracolo.. :ar:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> impossibile...numeri alla mano impossibile...
> 
> se l'atalanta perdeva a sansiro allora ci avrei anche fatto un pensierino
> 
> ...


Pensavi che l'atalanta vincesse a San siro?impossibile....!Mi sembra chiaro che attualemnte  lotterete voi ed il genoa,siamo gemellati con entrambe noi del napoli.....!Il chievo....!


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavi che l'atalanta vincesse a San siro?impossibile....!Mi sembra chiaro che attualemnte  lotterete voi ed il genoa,siamo gemellati con entrambe noi del napoli.....!Il chievo....!


siete gemellati anche con i catanesi...strana sta cosa, non trovi???

il chievo è salvo...gli mancano 2-3 punti...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> caro maestro
> 
> si è riaccesa la speranza...e conseguente entusiasmo...
> 
> ...


ehm ehm..piu'che l'entusiasmo Zamparinio ha scucito...non penserai che Palermo abbia battuto RM e Samp..per caso vero???erano d'accordo....

mi spiace amico qua'si pompa sui ricordi..quando Bologna regalo' di qua' e di la'..retrocesse con 42 punti..domenica obbligo almeno 1 punto...un minuto dopo la fine Forza Palermo...


----------



## The Cheater (9 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm..piu'che l'entusiasmo Zamparinio ha scucito...non penserai che Palermo abbia battuto RM e Samp..per caso vero???erano d'accordo....
> 
> mi spiace amico qua'si pompa sui ricordi..quando Bologna regalo' di qua' e di la'..retrocesse con 42 punti..domenica obbligo almeno 1 punto...un minuto dopo la fine Forza Palermo...


se non vinciamo questa siamo in B...abbiamo un pessimo calendario...

zamparini ha scucito??? ma MMMMMMMagaraaa...sarebbe la prima cosa buona fatta dopo anni...
...ma dubito...non scuce per giocatori figurati per altro...

domenica *M C N*...3 punti a noi :up:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se non vinciamo questa siamo in B...abbiamo un pessimo calendario...
> 
> zamparini ha scucito??? ma MMMMMMMagaraaa...sarebbe la prima cosa buona fatta dopo anni...
> ...ma dubito...non scuce per giocatori figurati per altro...
> ...


no amico Diamanti e Gilardino non guardano in faccia a nessuno..figurati poi gli stranieri,,dovevate pensarci prima...


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prima mi dici di sentirmi a casa
> per cui mi seggo sul divano a fianco a farfi e con i piedi sul tavolino
> e poi ci mandi a cagare?


allora....tu devi sentirti a casa....mia

per cui

1-vicino a Farfalla NON ti ci siedi.
2-i piedi dal tavolo li togli entro 6 secondi,se ci tieni ad avere ancora dei piedi
3-il fatto che io fossi offline non significa che potete importunare la mia sorellina impunemente

quindi,ho preso nota di coloro che dovranno fare i conti......non solo con Yuma


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....tu devi sentirti a casa....mia
> 
> per cui
> 
> ...


Gas. troviamo altri amici, questi non sono ospitali per nulla


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora....tu devi sentirti a casa....mia
> 
> per cui
> 
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas. troviamo altri amici, questi non sono ospitali per nulla


a te poi ci penso io


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas. troviamo altri amici, questi non sono ospitali per nulla


sai benissimo che TU puoi venire da me, quando lo ritieni più opportuno anche senza avvisare. La chiave sai dove trovarla.


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a te poi ci penso io


ecco pensala, che t'è rimasto solo il ricordo.


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas. troviamo altri amici, questi non sono ospitali per nulla


hai ragione, miiiiiii che amici......

non to offrono nemmeno una birra
non vogliono che mettiamo i piedi sul tavolino
quando entriamo, loro escono
secondo me è tutta gelosia


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :dito:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco pensala, che t'è rimasto solo il ricordo.


di te non rimane nemmeno più quello


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, miiiiiii che amici......
> 
> non to offrono nemmeno una birra
> non vogliono che mettiamo i piedi sul tavolino
> ...


no gli è che ti facesti un pochino troppo vivace,ragazzo


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

daje fratellino daje
:festa:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sai benissimo che TU puoi venire da me, quando lo ritieni più opportuno anche senza avvisare. La chiave sai dove trovarla.



Grazie tesoro



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, miiiiiii che amici......
> 
> non to offrono nemmeno una birra
> non vogliono che mettiamo i piedi sul tavolino
> ...



Anche secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> daje fratellino daje
> :festa:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Mi raccomando sempre dalla sua parte stai eh?!!!!


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Mi raccomando sempre dalla sua parte stai eh?!!!!



tu stai a cerca' rogna...e secondo me prima o poi la trovi


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla, ma perchè non glielodici un a volta per tutte, così gli togli ogni perplessità?


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no gli è che ti facesti un pochino troppo vivace,ragazzo


la vivacità è l'anima del calcio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

*farfalla*

 a lui gli dici "grazie tesoro"

 mentre a me dici "anche secondo me" 

vorrei sapere il perchè di questa differenziazione


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a lui gli dici "grazie tesoro"
> 
> mentre a me dici "anche secondo me"
> 
> vorrei sapere il perchè di questa differenziazione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Rimedio subito
:bacio:


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Rimedio subito
> :bacio:


va bene che non tutti i gusti sono identici,
ma lo hai visto nell'avatar?

hai il gusto dell'orrido...............
...........................................
.........................................

poi per il bacio è tardi


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> daje fratellino daje
> :festa:


tu invece salta, salta

che vi è andata bene


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Rimedio subito
> :bacio:


propini troppi baci gratis. conservali per chi li merita.


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> propini troppi baci gratis. conservali per chi li merita.


come può dare un bacio a te con l'alito che ti ritrovi
non ricordi quanto hai mangiato pesante ieri?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> va bene che non tutti i gusti sono identici,
> ma lo hai visto nell'avatar?
> 
> hai il gusto dell'orrido...............
> ...





Lui ha detto:


> propini troppi baci gratis. conservali per chi li merita.


Mi state mettendo in difficoltà ve lo dico
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie tesoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grazie tesoro un paio di palle


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi state mettendo in difficoltà ve lo dico
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scegli pure lui

io me ne sto da solo


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> grazie tesoro un paio di palle


una la metto io, l'altra tu


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> una la metto io, l'altra tu


sto solo ricordando al soggetto che gli incidenti capitano......


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto solo ricordando al soggetto che gli incidenti capitano......


stai attendo che sovente sono dei boomerang


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scegli pure lui
> 
> io me ne sto da solo


Ma no dai...non fare così


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

*farfalla*

non puoi volare in continuazione da un fiore a un essere

devi fare le tue scelte :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stai attendo che sovente sono dei boomerang


nah.

poi col lieve indispettimento odierno mi sento molto Terminator.

quindi occhio


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no dai...non fare così


ormai sono proprio arrabbiato con te :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.
> 
> poi col lieve indispettimento odierno mi sento molto *Terminator.
> 
> *quindi occhio


addirittura.... se se


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> com'è finito il derby di ieri?


quello di ieri tutto sommato può andare bene così

è il derby di maggio che comporterà reazioni termonucleari su questo 3d.

poi non dite che non siete stati avvisati


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> addirittura.... se se


quell'uomo,dopo 3 ore 3 di lotta con la PA italiana il mio grado di tolleranza è molto al di sotto dello 0.


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello di ieri tutto sommato può andare bene così
> 
> è il derby di maggio che comporterà reazioni termonucleari su questo 3d.
> 
> poi non dite che non siete stati avvisati


abbiamo un cospicuo margine alleggio:


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo,dopo 3 ore 3 di lotta con la PA italiana il mio grado di tolleranza è molto al di sotto dello 0.


va va
tanto le donne mi hanno riferito che non ti vogliono più


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

Farfalla, decidi. 

conto sino a 4.
1, 2, 3,


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

3,1/4


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Farfalla, decidi.
> 
> conto sino a 4.
> 1, 2, 3,


4


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

3,1/2


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

farfi mi ha mandato un mp ma mi ha fatto promettere di non dirvi nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> 4


cos'è, fai lo spocchiosetto?


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

3,3/4


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

anche simy mi ha mandato un mp e mi ha fatto promettere di non dirvi nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

4.


Stronza.


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 4.
> 
> 
> Stronza.


in effetti non ha scelto te
ma non potevo dirtelo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma non potete farmi decidere così su due piedi.....
non voglio fare scelte affrettate


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non potete farmi decidere così su due piedi.....
> non voglio fare scelte affrettate


tranquilla,ho già scelto io per te


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquilla,ho già scelto io per te


scommetto che hai scelto lui

ottima scelta


----------



## gas (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cos'è, fai lo spocchiosetto?


:bleble:


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquilla,ho già scelto io per te


compri ancora il lecca lecca alla coca cola o sei passato a qualcosa di più forte?


fanne ciò che vuoi della tua Farfalla, spezzale pure le ali, mi ha negato, illuso ed abbandonato. 


che tristezza, aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, piango, piango ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh piango.


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> compri ancora il lecca lecca alla coca cola o sei passato a qualcosa di più forte?
> 
> 
> fanne ciò che vuoi della tua Farfalla, spezzale pure le ali, mi ha negato, illuso ed abbandonato.
> ...


posso porre fine alle tue sofferenze per sempre.  basta chiedere


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> va va
> tanto le donne mi hanno riferito che non ti vogliono più



Le donne?:sonar:
Dimmi bene, chi è che non lo vuole più..
Tanto per capirci viene qui ad allontanare tutti i miei presunti spasimanti e lui ha le donnine che lo cercano?


----------



## Lui (9 Aprile 2013)

mi avete stufato, tu sempre con questi occhiali da sole che non ti si vedono gli occhi, ed il tuo amico preservativato.


ciao ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> compri ancora il lecca lecca alla coca cola o sei passato a qualcosa di più forte?
> 
> 
> *fanne ciò che vuoi della tua Farfalla, spezzale pure le al*i, mi ha negato, illuso ed abbandonato.
> ...


:triste:

E alla fine resta sola.....lo sapevo.....uomini:blu:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non potete farmi decidere così su due piedi.....
> non voglio fare scelte affrettate


Ma MI DOVEVATE BACIARE IL CULO O NO?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma MI DOVEVATE BACIARE IL CULO O NO?


Al fischio finale ieri mi sono precipitata qui a dire che dovevo preparare le labbra e tu dov 'eri?
dove sei stato fino ad ora?
Qui tutti fanno gli spasimanti innamorati e poi decidono loro tutto e mi abbandonano.
Fai parte del club anche tu?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Ao*



farfalla ha detto:


> Al fischio finale ieri mi sono precipitata qui a dire che dovevo preparare le labbra e tu dov 'eri?
> dove sei stato fino ad ora?
> Qui tutti fanno gli spasimanti innamorati e poi decidono loro tutto e mi abbandonano.
> Fai parte del club anche tu?


Io ho da fare,devo litigare,devo insegnare,io su questo forum ho un vita parallela.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche simy mi ha mandato un mp e mi ha fatto promettere di non dirvi nulla :rotfl:


de che aò


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> de che aò


Sei brava sei....!


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei brava sei....!



qui complottano alle mie spalle...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> de che aò



Bell'amica che ho


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> qui complottano alle mie spalle...:unhappy:


La sensazione è che alle tue spalle succede ben altro....:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bell'amica che ho


ma de chè...non ho capito!



oscuro ha detto:


> La sensazione è che alle tue spalle succede ben altro....:incazzato:


se capissi cosa succede te lo dire....:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma de chè...non ho capito!
> 
> 
> 
> se capissi cosa succede te lo dire....:unhappy:



Anch'io ho perso il filo in effetti.........
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io ho perso il filo in effetti.........
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ecco appunto...non sono l'unica torda


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ecco appunto...non sono l'unica torda


Non è che ci vuole molto,e che quando te ne accorgerai sarà tardi....


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che ci vuole molto,e che quando te ne accorgerai sarà tardi....


:scared:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :scared:


Fai finta di nulla quando in realtà speri solo quello....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai finta di nulla quando in realtà speri solo quello....:mrgreen:



:bravooo:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Se*



farfalla ha detto:


> :bravooo:


Capirai..suor simona....


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai finta di nulla quando in realtà speri solo quello....:mrgreen:


per una volta che sono innocente...una... mi mettete in mezzo... 
è proprio vero che i cetrioli... 



farfalla ha detto:


> :bravooo:


zoccola... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per una volta che sono innocente...una... mi mettete in mezzo...
> è proprio vero che i cetrioli...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma zoccola de che?
2 ammiratori avevo e un brutto ceffo con gli occhiali li ha fatti scappare e poi è sparito pure lui
Oscuro scappa invece che farsi baciare le chiappe

Qui si finisce in convento anche se non si vuole:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma zoccola de che?
> 2 ammiratori avevo e un brutto ceffo con gli occhiali li ha fatti scappare e poi è sparito pure lui
> Oscuro scappa invece che farsi baciare le chiappe
> 
> Qui si finisce in convento anche se non si vuole:mrgreen:


ma infatti parlano parlano... e poi...


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma zoccola de che?
> 2 ammiratori avevo e un brutto ceffo con gli occhiali li ha fatti scappare e poi è sparito pure lui
> Oscuro scappa invece che farsi baciare le chiappe
> 
> Qui si finisce in convento anche se non si vuole:mrgreen:


Io sto qui,chi scappa,ma il mio lurido culo è ancora senza baci.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto qui,chi scappa,ma il mio lurido culo è ancora senza baci.:rotfl:


:leccaculo:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto qui,chi scappa,ma il mio lurido culo è ancora senza baci.:rotfl:



:leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> :leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo::leccaculo:


Io li voglio dal vivo cazzo....!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io li voglio dal vivo cazzo....!


E fissiamo sto appuntamento:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E fissiamo sto appuntamento:mrgreen:



:cell:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> E fissiamo sto appuntamento:mrgreen:


Ok famo un due contro due?


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma zoccola de che?
> 2 ammiratori avevo e un brutto ceffo con gli occhiali li ha fatti scappare e poi è sparito pure lui
> Oscuro scappa invece che farsi baciare le chiappe
> 
> Qui si finisce in convento anche se non si vuole:mrgreen:


dica


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma zoccola de che?
> 2 ammiratori avevo e un brutto ceffo con gli occhiali li ha fatti scappare e poi è sparito pure lui
> Oscuro scappa invece che farsi baciare le chiappe
> 
> Qui si finisce in convento anche se non si vuole:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti parlano parlano... e poi...


sono arrabbiatissimo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sono arrabbiatissimo


Qui l'unica che ha il diritto di essre arrabbiata sono io..........
Speriti tutti e mi prendo anche della zoccola


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui l'unica che ha il diritto di essre arrabbiata sono io..........
> Speriti tutti e mi prendo anche della zoccola


non mi permetterei mai di dirti ciò 

però ti trastulli tra lui, ecc.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *non mi permetterei mai di dirti ciò
> *
> però ti trastulli tra lui, ecc.



Lo so me lo dice solo la mia amica

Ma se Lui ha detto che l'ho abbandonato?

Decidetevi però....


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so me lo dice solo la mia amica
> 
> Ma se Lui ha detto che l'ho abbandonato?
> 
> Decidetevi però....


ma io te lo dico affettuosamente! 
datemi una corda oggi... non ce la posso fare!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io te lo dico affettuosamente!
> datemi una corda oggi... non ce la posso fare!


Se avessi una corda l'avrei già utilizzata
Una mattina infernale


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se avessi una corda l'avrei già utilizzata
> Una mattina infernale


ù

olè...siamo in due...e il pomeriggio non sarà da meno... poi ti racconto


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so me lo dice solo la mia amica
> 
> Ma se Lui ha detto che l'ho abbandonato?
> 
> Decidetevi però....


fa tu 
ma decidi però

sono quasi 24 ore che vivo nell'ansia


----------



## gas (10 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma io te lo dico affettuosamente!
> datemi una corda oggi... non ce la posso fare!


c'è qualche laziale che ti inopportuna?


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> c'è qualche laziale che ti inopportuna?


nah quello sarebbe un problema che si risolve in 5 secondi.....


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

*OSCUROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:bleble:


----------



## Simy (18 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;Wbe66lueTsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbe66lueTsQ[/video]


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:


Partita"pulita"non condizionata per fortuna....!Io ho visto una squadra molto scarsa perdere contro una squadra normale...!Roma meritatamente in finale.:up:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Partita"pulita"non condizionata per fortuna....!Io ho visto una squadra molto scarsa perdere contro una squadra normale...!Roma meritatamente in finale.:up:


Ciao carissimo...confermo tuo parere..Inter ok Handanovic(bravissimo) e mi piace Kovacic,resto e'squadretta da zona retrocessione,con un presidente e un DG che non capiscono un bel casso...


----------



## oscuro (18 Aprile 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao carissimo...confermo tuo parere..Inter ok Handanovic(bravissimo) e mi piace Kovacic,resto e'squadretta da zona retrocessione,con un presidente e un DG che non capiscono un bel casso...


Sincero?a me non è piaciuta proprio la partita,a dirla tutta l'inter è inguardabile,la roma un pò meglio,ma prendere due reti dall'inter c'è poco da stare allegri.


----------



## Lui (18 Aprile 2013)

come sempre all'italiana, tutto combinato, priciso priciso. LAZIO roma finale Coppa Italia all'Olimpico. 


Che coincidenza.


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2013)

faccio presente che da oggi al 26 maggio ogni parola che scriverete sulla finale di Coppa Italia potrà essere usata contro di voi.

quindi state all'occhio


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



perplesso ha detto:


> faccio presente che da oggi al 26 maggio ogni parola che scriverete sulla finale di Coppa Italia potrà essere usata contro di voi.
> 
> quindi state all'occhio


Quoto Quoto Quoto


----------



## Flavia (19 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?a me non è piaciuta proprio la partita,a dirla tutta l'inter è inguardabile,la roma un pò meglio,ma prendere due reti dall'inter c'è poco da stare allegri.


la partita non l'ho guardata
ma sono felice che abbia vinto la roma
non ho nulla contro l'inter
solo che ho una forte antipatia per moratti


----------



## Lui (8 Maggio 2013)

questo 3D era finito nel dimenticatoio e mi sembrava doveroso rispolverarlo, considerati gli attuali eventi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo 3D era finito nel dimenticatoio e mi sembrava doveroso rispolverarlo, considerati gli attuali eventi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dormi preoccupata


----------



## perplesso (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo 3D era finito nel dimenticatoio e mi sembrava doveroso rispolverarlo, considerati gli attuali eventi.


ti ricordo che il 26 maggio è giornata pesante.

non vorrei dover mettere mano all'artiglieria pesante......


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

solo la pazienza mia:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ricordo che il 26 maggio è giornata pesante.
> 
> non vorrei dover mettere mano all'artiglieria pesante......


non ti seguo.


----------



## Eretteo (9 Maggio 2013)

Grande Chievo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ti seguo.


Sono focalizzati sulla finale di coppa Italia, derby Roma- Lazio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dormi preoccupata


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

non dargli retta.



buongiono principessa. 

tu per quale maglia tifi?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

per nessuna delle due; non la guarda la partita lei


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

In Itaglia esistono altre maglie oltre le due, sai? bianco nera, rosso nera, ble nera, rosa, rosso e celeste, gialla, azzurra, etc etc.  

tu, per esempio, hai mai provato a trovare una maglia più consona alla tua persona, più di successo, diciamo?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> In Itaglia esistono altre maglie oltre le due, sai? bianco nera, rosso nera, ble nera, rosa, rosso e celeste, gialla, azzurra, etc etc.
> 
> tu, per esempio, hai mai provato a trovare una maglia più consona alla tua persona, più di successo, diciamo?


no il giallo/rosso mi dona tantissimo :smile:


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

ieri hanno giocato il campionato?
la mitica, o la giallorossa, o la roma che ha fatto?
ha vinto?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ieri hanno giocato il campionato?
> la mitica, o la giallorossa, o la roma che ha fatto?
> ha vinto?


:ar:


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :ar:


ti sembra una risposta?


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ieri hanno giocato il campionato?
> la mitica, o la giallorossa, o la roma che ha fatto?
> ha vinto?


Gas, l'altroieri, Gas.


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Gas, l'altroieri, Gas.


martedì?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non dargli retta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Milan


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per nessuna delle due; non la guarda la partita lei



Io la partita la guardo eccome. E tifo Roma. Non è vero che porta sfiga:ar:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la partita la guardo eccome. E tifo Roma. Non è vero che porta sfiga:ar:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la partita la guardo eccome. E tifo Roma. Non è vero che porta sfiga:ar:


e perchè mai dovrebbe.

la sai la storia della volpe e dell'uva?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e perchè mai dovrebbe.
> 
> la sai la storia della volpe e dell'uva?


Porto sfiga. I due fratellini giallorossi sostengono questo


----------



## Lui (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Porto sfiga. I due fratellini giallorossi sostengono questo


ecco appunto: quando la volpe si rese conto che non poteva arrivare all'uva, disse che era acerba e non buona da mangiare.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco appunto: quando la volpe si rese conto che non poteva arrivare all'uva, disse che era acerba e non buona da mangiare.


Meno male che ci sei tu......Mi stava scomparendo il sorriso


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io la partita la guardo eccome.* E tifo Roma*. Non è vero che porta sfiga:ar:



naaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Tra Roma e Lazio, non posso non tifare Roma.
Io ero innamorata di Falcao


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra Roma e Lazio, non posso non tifare Roma.
> Io ero innamorata di Falcao


ma stai parlando di secoli fa 
Falcao giocava nella Roma negli anni 80


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra Roma e Lazio, non posso non tifare Roma.
> Io ero innamorata di Falcao


essere neutra no? è chiedere troppo!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma stai parlando di secoli fa
> Falcao giocava nella Roma negli anni 80


Lo so ma Milan Roma è stata la mia prima partita a Sansiro e un pezzetto di cuoricino è rimasto legato alla Roma



Simy ha detto:


> *essere neutra no?* è chiedere troppo!


No


----------



## Eretteo (9 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma stai parlando di secoli fa
> Falcao giocava nella Roma negli anni 80


Il primo calciatore la cui paga raggiunse la mirabolante cifra di 1.000.000.000 di lire.
Un'inezia rispetto alla montagna di soldi che buttano nel cesso oggi.
D'altronde finche' milioni di persone li guardano...


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il primo calciatore la cui paga raggiunse la mirabolante cifra di 1.000.000.000 di lire.
> Un'inezia rispetto alla montagna di soldi che buttano nel cesso oggi.
> D'altronde finche' milioni di persone li guardano...


hai ragione :smile:


----------



## perplesso (13 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ieri hanno giocato il campionato?
> la mitica, o la giallorossa, o la roma che ha fatto?
> ha vinto?


tu n0on hai idea di cosa potrebbe succederti dopo il 26,quindi occhio


----------



## perplesso (13 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non dargli retta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ho già detto che ti stai facendo troppo vivace vero?


----------



## Lui (22 Maggio 2013)

sperando in un miracolo, totti è andato dal Papa per farsi benedire la maglia.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sperando in un miracolo, totti è andato dal Papa per farsi benedire la maglia. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... io di 'ste robe purtroppo non posso dire cosa penso. Sarebbe reato, pensa un po'.


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

Vi ricordo che il 26 si sta avvicinando ed il margine di tolleranza decresce esponenzialmente.

quindi,fatemi sapere subito se devo fare scorta di napalm


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

*R: La Bacheca giallorossa!*



perplesso ha detto:


> Vi ricordo che il 26 si sta avvicinando ed il margine di tolleranza decresce esponenzialmente.
> 
> quindi,fatemi sapere subito se devo fare scorta di napalm


Tu per non sapere né leggere e ne scrivere falla


----------



## Lui (23 Maggio 2013)

ma che cazzo succede sto 26?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che cazzo succede sto 26?


Roma - Lazio all'Olimpico.
Allertate le forze dell'ordine, pensa un po' se questo possa anche solo assomigliare allo sport.


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2013)

Vi ricordo lo striscione apparso domenica in Curva Sud:

*O vincete o scappate

vi invito a tenerne di conto anche per il forum.....**
*


----------



## gas (23 Maggio 2013)

per me vince la lazio :rotfl::rotfl:
ma anche la roma vincerà :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2013)

Gas, Lui vi lascio soli in questo 3d


Ammetto sono codarda..........



Paura



:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per me vince la lazio :rotfl::rotfl:
> ma anche la roma vincerà :rotfl::rotfl:


proprio non ti è chiaro il concetto


----------



## gas (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gas, Lui vi lascio soli in questo 3d
> 
> 
> Ammetto sono codarda..........
> ...


ti dai alla fuga....
bene bene :ar:


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> per me vince la lazio :rotfl::rotfl:
> ma anche la roma vincerà :rotfl::rotfl:


Purtroppo anche io ho questo sentore!Magari ai supplementari o ai rigori.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti dai alla fuga....
> bene bene :ar:


Ci tengo alla mia vita

E qui finisce male......


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche io ho questo sentore!Magari ai supplementari o ai rigori.




:nclpf: io tanta paura :scared:


----------



## gas (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche io ho questo sentore!Magari ai supplementari o ai rigori.


vuoi dire che non vincerà nessuna delle 2 squadre nei tempi regolamentari?
la lazio farà volare l'aquila
la roma cosa farà volare? il pupone? :smile:


----------



## gas (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci tengo alla mia vita
> 
> E qui finisce male......


di fronte ad un problema così grande, la fuga non è la soluzione migliore :smile:


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vuoi dire che non vincerà nessuna delle 2 squadre nei tempi regolamentari?
> la lazio farà volare l'aquila
> la roma cosa farà volare? il pupone? :smile:


sto studiando il tappeto magico.  ti offri come cavia?


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

e allora, c'è da festeggiare?    dove si va?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e allora, c'è da festeggiare?    dove si va?


Provocatore. A me è spiaciuto per i romanisti (ho visto solo il dopo).


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provocatore. A me è spiaciuto per i romanisti (ho visto solo il dopo).


Io  un po' ho goduto

Non per i romanisti (tra essi tanti cari amici) quanto per la società e l'ambiente giallorosso in genere

E anche per i loro ultras che come facilmente prevedibile hanno reagito come sempre da "signori" 

A Palermo andiamo in B piangendo e cantando con sciarpe tese...


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

:triste:

no ma mettete pure il dito nella piaga è...
non mi bastavano i colleghi in ufficio stamattina ci mancavate solo voi


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:
> 
> no ma mettete pure il dito nella piaga è...
> non mi bastavano i colleghi in ufficio stamattina ci mancavate solo voi


ma perchè piaga, la ROMA FORSE HA PERSO? non lo sapevo, mi spiace sai, veramente, TANTISSIMO. i burini staranno ancora festeggiando e voi invece .....  ops, ................................ m'è scappato.


vabbè dai, cambia squadra ch'è meglio. 



Neanche il miracolo del papa ha potuto, povero totti.


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:
> 
> no ma mettete pure il dito nella piaga è...
> non mi bastavano i colleghi in ufficio stamattina ci mancavate solo voi


Hai vinto 9 coppe Italia
C'hai i miliardi americani

Io vado in B
Ho giocato 3 finali e altrettante perse

2 anni fa eravamo quasi 50mila all'olimpico...

C'è di peggio!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Hai vinto 9 coppe Italia
> C'hai i miliardi americani
> 
> Io vado in B
> ...


ma lo so per carità 
però per noi era il derby al di la della coppa


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lo so per carità
> però per noi era il derby al di la della coppa


L'espressione di Totti diceva tutto.:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lo so per carità
> però *per noi *era il derby al di la della coppa


ma tu in campo che ruolo avevi, la palla?   :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'espressione di Totti diceva tutto.:unhappy::unhappy:


spiace per Simy..ma felicissimo..Totti  si crede chi sa chi...fa falli permessi solo a lui..se li prende mangia a faccia agli arbitri.E bene anche per il ''fenomeno''Osvaldo...qua'quando fu ceduto,la squadra organizzo' una cena,tutti presenti..per festeggiare.......aveva contro l'intero spogliatoio.


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e allora, c'è da festeggiare?    dove si va?


sì,facciamo una bella festa.    si chiama aquila di sangue e tu hai vinto il premio come aquila.

complimenti


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:
> 
> no ma mettete pure il dito nella piaga è...
> non mi bastavano i colleghi in ufficio stamattina ci mancavate solo voi


lo sai che mi basta un tuo cenno per scatenare l'inferno in quell'ufficio


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiace per Simy..ma felicissimo..Totti  si crede chi sa chi...fa falli permessi solo a lui..se li prende mangia a faccia agli arbitri.E bene anche per il ''fenomeno''Osvaldo...qua'quando fu ceduto,la squadra organizzo' una cena,tutti presenti..per festeggiare.......aveva contro l'intero spogliatoio.


quando avrete uno che segna 227 gol in campionato tutti con la stessa squadra,magari capirete come mai il Capitano è il Capitano


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quando avrete uno che segna 227 gol in campionato tutti con la stessa squadra,magari capirete come mai il Capitano è il Capitano


non è mica da questi particolari che si giudica un giocatore


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2013)

sapete dirmi chi ha vinto la coppa italia?


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu in campo che ruolo avevi, la palla? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

I falli cattivi di reazione di Totti sono insopportabili e credo che nascano anche dal sentirsi in ogni caso giustificato dai tifosi e dalla società, così come un bambino viziato e tirannico sa di essere sempre giustificato e protetto dai genitori, ma è un grande giocatore e rappresenta senza dubbio la squadra e forse anche la città (purtroppo per quell'aspetto), come se la grande bellezza (di cui non si ha merito) dovesse far perdonare tutto.


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è mica da questi particolari che si giudica un giocatore


in ogni caso il Capitano è il Capitano


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sapete dirmi chi ha vinto la coppa italia?


vuoi anche l'indirizzo di un altoforno?


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è mica da questi particolari che si giudica un giocatore


facile dirlo quando non si ha una controprova


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *I falli cattivi di reazione di Totti sono insopportabili *e credo che nascano anche dal sentirsi in ogni caso giustificato dai tifosi e dalla società, così come un bambino viziato e tirannico sa di essere sempre giustificato e protetto dai genitori, ma è un grande giocatore e rappresenta senza dubbio la squadra e forse anche la città (purtroppo per quell'aspetto), come se la grande bellezza (di cui non si ha merito) dovesse far perdonare tutto.


chi ha un minimo giocato lo sa: capita, e sopratutto quando sei "qualcuno" ma l'età non ti aiuta più può capitare 

ieri per la prima volta ho visto totti "finito"...fino a qualche mese fa poteva gestirsi, i giusti minuti, le giuste partite, stava ancora bene...ieri andava alla metà della velocità degli altri...

...è arrivato anche per lui il capolinea, e tutto sommato ha poco da che lamentarsi


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi anche l'indirizzo di un altoforno?


subito con la violenza
la mia voleva solo essere un'innociente domanda per la pura curiosità di informazione


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> subito con la violenza
> la mia voleva solo essere un'innociente domanda per la pura curiosità di informazione


vai a cagare di cuore


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chi ha un minimo giocato lo sa: capita, e sopratutto quando sei "qualcuno" ma l'età non ti aiuta più può capitare
> 
> ieri per la prima volta ho visto totti "finito"...fino a qualche mese fa poteva gestirsi, i giusti minuti, le giuste partite, stava ancora bene...ieri andava alla metà della velocità degli altri...
> 
> ...è arrivato anche per lui il capolinea, e tutto sommato ha poco da che lamentarsi


se dovessi giudicare l'intera squadra dalla partita di ieri,di giocatori finiti ce ne stavano parecchi.

il problema di questa Roma è la testa.  Manca chi può introdurre la mentalità vincente.

Non è possibile che in 20 minuti contro Biava e Radu non riesci a fare un tiro in porta,tranne la punizione del Capitano


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vai a cagare di cuore


questa mattina siete nervosetti?
mi mandi a cagare per un'innociente domanda?


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questa mattina siete nervosetti?
> mi mandi a cagare per un'innociente domanda?


te la do io l'innocente domanda :incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> subito con la violenza
> la mia voleva solo essere un'innociente domanda per la pura curiosità di informazione


capisco.  mi ricordi in che campionato militava la Juve nel 2006-7?  chè improvvisamente ho un vuoto di memoria


----------



## gas (27 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco. mi ricordi in che campionato militava la Juve nel 2006-7? chè improvvisamente ho un vuoto di memoria


la juve non ha giocato ieri
e dal 2006 sono passati tanti anni


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

comunque che sia chiaro:
varie antipatie nel calcio, solitamente a stagioni...squadre, giocatori, presidenti...tutti sono criticabili...

eccetto un terzetto:
juvemilaninter

c'è poco da criticare e valutare:
LA MERDA MAFIOSA DEL CALCIO ITALIANO

peggio di loro solamente la gente meridionale (da roma in giù) che tifa per loro
:bleah:


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> la juve non ha giocato ieri
> e dal 2006 sono passati tanti anni


nemmeno poi così tanti.....e come dice il buon Platini (che di certo non è un antigobbo) sono 29 e ringraziate la
prescrizione.

e ora aria,che se non hai capito che non è giornata,te lo faccio spiegare dal mio fidato lanciafiamme


----------



## Simy (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> comunque che sia chiaro:
> varie antipatie nel calcio, solitamente a stagioni...squadre, giocatori, presidenti...tutti sono criticabili...
> 
> eccetto un terzetto:
> ...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> comunque che sia chiaro:
> varie antipatie nel calcio, solitamente a stagioni...squadre, giocatori, presidenti...tutti sono criticabili...
> 
> eccetto un terzetto:
> ...


Cheat...aggiungi napoli,perche'tutti i pianti di mazzarri,hanno rotto i marroni.Bisogna dire che juve milano sono grandi societa',gestite benissimo..inter e'macchietta.figura di m con Strama...


----------



## The Cheater (27 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cheat...aggiungi napoli,perche'tutti i pianti di mazzarri,hanno rotto i marroni.Bisogna dire che juve milano sono grandi societa',gestite benissimo..inter e'macchietta.figura di m con Strama...


no, mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo

posso avere in antipatia chiunque...napoli, roma, fiorentina...in anni diversi ho odiato tutte

ma juvemilaninter sono un'altra cosa...la fogna, il marcio, la mafia del calcio

e ripeto:
ai miei conterranei che vanno allo juventus stadium a tifare juve, dico sempre "cosa hai provato quando lo stadio cantava terrone-torna al paese terrone o altri cori ancora peggiori???"

mi fanno pena...gente che vive il calcio solo in funzione delle vittorie, di chi ce l'ha più lungo...
la vera passione la viviamo noi POVERETTI che abbiamo vinto poco o UN CAXXO!!!


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sapete dirmi chi ha vinto la coppa italia?



La fantastica Lazio.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no, mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo
> 
> posso avere in antipatia chiunque...napoli, roma, fiorentina...in anni diversi ho odiato tutte
> 
> ...


Cheat bisogna essere obbiettivi...saranno antipatiche ma vincono,hanno osservatori sparsi per mondo,e tanti soldi da spendere....pensa  invece al tuo Grande conregionale..Nibali.....hai sentito cosa ha detto all'arrivo in mezzo alla neve???''qua'non siamo come i calciatori...che se il pallone non rimbalza per la neve non si gioca''...grande uomo in tutti i sensi...

in effetti voi 7 scudetti mica li avete vinti....:smile:...


----------



## viola di mare (27 Maggio 2013)

è da ieri che mi stanno massacrando :unhappy:

:yoga:


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

una passata di lanciafiamme non si nega a nessuno 

dimmi dove devo venire e provvedo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2013)

Vorrei far notare ai due romanisti che non sono intervenuta.....
Spero abbiate apprezzato




E comunque tifavo Roma (lo so che è un'aggravante)


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrei far notare ai due romanisti che non sono intervenuta.....
> Spero abbiate apprezzato
> 
> 
> ...


ti avviso che qualcuno potrebbe non uscire vivo da questo 3d 

ho appena fatto il pieno di napalm


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti avviso che qualcuno potrebbe non uscire vivo da questo 3d
> 
> ho appena fatto il pieno di napalm


Non lo useresti mai contro di me


----------



## Lui (27 Maggio 2013)

per quest'anno è anadat così, l'anno prossimo .................


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

tra un po' ricomincia il campionato


----------



## viola di mare (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tra un po' ricomincia il campionato




:yogahmmmmmmm


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :yogahmmmmmmm


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## viola di mare (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


me tocca fa yoga davvero... 'gna faccio


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> me tocca fa yoga davvero... 'gna faccio



nemmeno io! 
staremo a vedere!


----------



## viola di mare (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io!
> staremo a vedere!



intanto ci organizziamo e andiamo allo stadio :up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2013)

io continuo a tifare......tranquille/o:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (29 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> io continuo a tifare......tranquille/o:mrgreen:


mi unisco a te. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tra un po' ricomincia il campionato


Ma quanti giallorossi ci stanno qui?:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tra un po' ricomincia il campionato


Per la Roma e i romanisti in genere è sempre meglio che cominci il più tardi possibile. Almeno passate un pò meno tempo con le transaminasi alte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> intanto ci organizziamo e andiamo allo stadio :up:



ovvio


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti giallorossi ci stanno qui?:mrgreen:



tanti :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la Roma e i romanisti in genere è sempre meglio che cominci il più tardi possibile. Almeno passate un pò meno tempo con le transaminasi alte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



:bleble:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:


Va che lingua bianca ce c'hai...te l'ho detto..E' tutta salute..Hai bisogno di ancora un po' di tempo per riprenderti dall'anno scorso :mrgreen:
Guarda...ti conviene tifare anche a te l'Udinese. Ogni anno festeggi qualcosa 
:festa:

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che lingua bianca ce c'hai...te l'ho detto..E' tutta salute..Hai bisogno di ancora un po' di tempo per riprenderti dall'anno scorso :mrgreen:
> Guarda...ti conviene tifare anche a te l'Udinese. Ogni anno festeggi qualcosa
> :festa:
> 
> Buscopann


:dito:


----------



## viola di mare (29 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che lingua bianca ce c'hai...te l'ho detto..E' tutta salute..Hai bisogno di ancora un po' di tempo per riprenderti dall'anno scorso :mrgreen:
> Guarda...ti conviene tifare anche a te l'Udinese. Ogni anno festeggi qualcosa
> :festa:
> 
> Buscopann



:culo:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

comunque stasera ci saranno i sorteggi per il calendario...vediamo la prima con chi giochiamo...
io dico Bologna :mrgreen:... in traferta


----------



## gas (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque stasera ci saranno i sorteggi per il calendario...*vediamo la prima con chi giochiamo*...
> io dico Bologna :mrgreen:... in traferta


io dico juventus, così la prima la vinciamo facile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io dico juventus, così la prima la vinciamo facile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi unisco a te. :rotfl:


no


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io dico juventus, così la prima la vinciamo facile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


noi chi?


----------



## gas (31 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> noi chi?


noi, campioni d'Italia .... ovviamente


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> noi, campioni d'Italia .... ovviamente


te le cerchi proprio.......


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> te le cerchi proprio.......


quando uno non c'ha un cazzo da fare


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> noi, campioni d'Italia .... ovviamente


sì certo.    ne riparliamo a tempo debito, ragazzo


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

ho rivisto la vena... la vena di De Rossi pulsare... il guizzo orgoglioso...

io ti amo Roma Mia.

:sorriso2:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ho rivisto la vena... la vena di De Rossi pulsare... il guizzo orgoglioso...
> 
> io ti amo Roma Mia.
> 
> :sorriso2:


Mancavi solo tu
Mo gli altri due chi li tiene?


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ho rivisto la vena... la vena di De Rossi pulsare... il guizzo orgoglioso...
> 
> io ti amo Roma Mia.
> 
> :sorriso2:


tu stai correndo troppo...
è solo la prima... ASPETTA!


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*

tu preoccupati di quello che dice di essere di Brescia invece è.......


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ho rivisto la vena... la vena di De Rossi pulsare... il guizzo orgoglioso...
> 
> io ti amo Roma Mia.
> 
> :sorriso2:


hai visto che robaaaaaaaaaaa capitan futuro è tornato!
grande Danielino!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu preoccupati di quello che dice di essere di Brescia invece è.......


Ce l'hai con me?


Hai aggiunto dopo l'oggetto non vale


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *tu stai correndo troppo*...
> è solo la prima... ASPETTA!


tutte gazzelle oggi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mancavi solo tu
> Mo gli altri due chi li tiene?



:inlove:



gas ha detto:


> tu stai correndo troppo...
> è solo la prima... ASPETTA!



no io sto ferma e mi godo lo spettacolo tanto avrò tempo per piangere 

addddoro Garcia pure!!!


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutte gazzelle oggi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tutte gazzelle, ma tra un po arriva la zebra e li castiga  :rotfl:  :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai visto che robaaaaaaaaaaa capitan futuro è tornato!
> grande Danielino!




Simyyyyyyy!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Simyyyyyyy!!!!! :inlove:


amoreeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tutte gazzelle, ma tra un po arriva la zebra e li castiga  :rotfl:  :mrgreen:




:culo: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> amoreeeeeeeeeeee



come stai pulcina?


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tutte gazzelle, ma tra un po arriva la zebra e li castiga  :rotfl:  :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :culo: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


BRAVA!
ti stai preparando a guardare dal di dietro le altre squadre... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7396


ma non era la lupa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> BRAVA!
> ti stai preparando a guardare dal di dietro le altre squadre... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:bleble:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> come stai pulcina?


bene, ci sentiamo stasera.... 
se mi ricordo dove ho ficcato il telefono....madoooooooooooooooooooo lo odio ultimamente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bene, ci sentiamo stasera....
> se mi ricordo dove ho ficcato il telefono....madoooooooooooooooooooo lo odio ultimamente



Ecco perchè non mi rispondi su wup:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non mi rispondi su wup:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



guarda da quando sto in ferie è perennemente senza suoneria... in giro per casa. non me lo porto nemmeno quando esco con yuma


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda da quando sto in ferie è perennemente senza suoneria... in giro per casa. non me lo porto nemmeno quando esco con yuma


così usi il suo per risparmiare
ma hai un lato ligure? :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bene, ci sentiamo stasera....
> se mi ricordo dove ho ficcato il telefono....madoooooooooooooooooooo lo odio ultimamente



si stasera, dobbiamo organizzarci per la settimana :bacio:


goditi le ferie


io sono tornata oggi al lavoro :triste:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> così usi il suo per risparmiare
> ma hai un lato ligure? :mrgreen:



ahahah no


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si stasera, dobbiamo organizzarci per la settimana :bacio:
> 
> 
> goditi le ferie
> ...


io rientro lunedì e ho già le crisi di panico...


----------



## gas (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io rientro lunedì e ho già le crisi di panico...


godoti ancora questa settimana :smile:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

gas ha detto:


> godoti ancora questa settimana :smile:


si infatti... ora richiudo pure il forum.,... che mi sto disintossicando anche da qui


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

pe pe pe pe pepe
pe pe pe pe pepe


A E I O U 
Y...

brigitte bardò bardò


:danza:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> pe pe pe pe pepe
> pe pe pe pe pepe
> 
> 
> ...



:rock:


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rock:



sabato e domenica fantastici :festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Lui (2 Settembre 2013)

ma la magica cà fatto?


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sabato e domenica fantastici :festa::festa::festa:


effettivamente doppia soddisfazione :yes:


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente doppia soddisfazione :yes:


quindi un grazie ce lo meritiamo 
anche se dobbiamo poi ricambiare quando toccherà a voi giocare contro di noi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> *quindi un grazie ce lo meritiamo
> *anche se dobbiamo poi ricambiare quando toccherà a voi giocare contro di noi :rotfl::rotfl:


ma anche no


----------



## gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma anche no


non vi smentite mai


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non vi smentite mai


non mi sentirai mai ringraziare i gobbi... a me sta bene solo che la lazio abbia perso.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi sentirai mai ringraziare i gobbi... a me sta bene solo che la lazio abbia perso.




mai!!! :incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non vi smentite mai


tu ti stai allargando troppo


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai allargando troppo


ha ripreso a mangiare come un porco.


----------



## viola di mare (17 Settembre 2013)

*c'è*

c'è solo un Capitano nel mio cuor :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> c'è solo un Capitano nel mio cuor :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>







:angelo:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

*AS Roma Mia <3*

guarda in sù...



fai ciao ciao con la manina!!!




IO TI AMO!


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2013)

Pensiamo a battere il Bologna,sorellina....


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pensiamo a battere il Bologna,sorellina....




bravo tu scrivi sempre questa frase fratellino che è rientrata nelle mie cabale :inlove:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

aleeeeeeeeee ohoh aleeeeeeeeeeeeee ohoh :festa:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

comunque il mio telefono stamattina ha deciso di morire... ora sono con un altro tel ma ho perso gran parte dei contatti... se mi scrivete vi prego firmatevi :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pensiamo a battere il Bologna,sorellina....



:tigufo:...finira'come lo scorso anno.3 punti a noi...


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Pensiamo a battere il Bologna,sorellina....


infatti... 
state con i piedi a terra :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> infatti...
> state con i piedi a terra :mrgreen:


Lasciali volare un pochino tanto poi si sa che atterrano.....


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciali volare un pochino tanto poi si sa che atterrano.....


dici che vanno a sbattere il muso a terra?


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciali volare un pochino tanto poi si sa che atterrano.....



non credo che tu possa parlare visti i risultati


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che tu possa parlare visti i risultati


Infatti mica parlo della mia squadra


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che tu possa parlare visti i risultati


e aggiungerei, raggiunti con molto ...:culo:


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

Buon Compleanno Mio Capitano :inlove:


----------



## Simy (27 Settembre 2013)




----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> Buon Compleanno Mio Capitano :inlove:


Sei della roma?????


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei della roma?????



no perchè? come ti è venuto in mente?


----------



## viola di mare (27 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>




:inlove:


:inlove:


----------



## Lui (27 Settembre 2013)

*vi siete bevete il cervello        *


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e aggiungerei, raggiunti con molto ...:culo:


detto da chi ha appena beneficiato di un annullamento misterioso di gol contro.....


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;7A-7BcXaAeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A-7BcXaAeY[/video]


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;5ChPJx1QreM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ChPJx1QreM[/video]

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:  :inlove:
sempre e solo la mia Roma


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5ChPJx1QreM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ChPJx1QreM[/video]
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: :inlove:
> sempre e solo la mia Roma




che emozione... che spettacolo... che tutto...


Simy andiamoci a prendere una birra!!! :festa:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> che emozione... che spettacolo... che tutto...
> 
> 
> *Simy andiamoci a prendere una birra!!! :festa:*


yes!


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> yes!


:bere:


je damo pure di pizze?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Allora*

Facciamo un discorso serio da uno che ha calcio ci ha giocato e ci gioca?Complimenti alla roma,impressionante,ma con chi ha vinto?livorno,bologna,verona,parma,sampdoria e la lazio che attualmente non si puà vedere.Sabato gioca con l'inter...li capiremo quanto realemente è forte.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bere:
> 
> 
> je damo pure di pizze?


ok tesoro!  fine settimana allora che sono libera...


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

fino ad oggi la Roma ha dimostrato un buon calcio, ma come dice l'esimio dott. Oscuro, aspettiamo di vederla con l'inter e poi tiriamo le conclusioni


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> fino ad oggi la Roma ha dimostrato un buon calcio, ma come dice l'esimio dott. Oscuro, aspettiamo di vederla con l'inter e poi tiriamo le conclusioni




:umiledue:


già fino ad ora non è che abbiamo incontrato sti squadroni, sopratutto il 22


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :umiledue:
> 
> 
> già fino ad ora non è che abbiamo incontrato sti squadroni, *sopratutto il 22 *


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo un discorso serio da uno che ha calcio ci ha giocato e ci gioca?Complimenti alla roma,impressionante,ma con chi ha vinto?livorno,bologna,verona,parma,sampdoria e la lazio che attualmente non si puà vedere.Sabato gioca con l'inter...li capiremo quanto realemente è forte.


quello che conta è che pur avendo giocato con squadre di seconda fascia,abbiamo preso solo 1 gol in 6 partite....quando negli ultimi anni anche la squadra di tradinet ci avrebbe fatto gol

questo può fare tanta differenza in Italia....lo sai


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbe che dire ....GRAZIE ROMA


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe che dire ....GRAZIE ROMA


:festa: :festa: :festa:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo un discorso serio da uno che ha calcio ci ha giocato e ci gioca?Complimenti alla roma,impressionante,ma con chi ha vinto?livorno,bologna,verona,parma,sampdoria e la lazio che attualmente non si puà vedere.Sabato gioca con l'inter...li capiremo quanto realemente è forte.





gas ha detto:


> fino ad oggi la Roma ha dimostrato un buon calcio, ma come dice l'esimio dott. Oscuro, aspettiamo di vederla con l'inter e poi tiriamo le conclusioni



ehm... 230... ehm... aggiungo qualcosa?


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ehm... 230... ehm... aggiungo qualcosa?
> 
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


Ancora appresso all inter....l inter e' finita...dopo mourino il degrado totale...una mezza speranza all inizio con strama? Forse poi di nuovo il baratro....forza sassuolo


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ancora appresso all inter....l inter e' finita...dopo mourino il degrado totale...una mezza speranza all inizio con strama? Forse poi di nuovo il baratro....forza sassuolo


l'inter? pratica archiviata.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> l'inter? pratica archiviata.


Io pero aggiungerei purtroppo...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2013)

> L'aspettavano al varco. L'inter, si diceva, potrebbe mettere a nudo qualche difetto della Roma delle sei vittorie: *ASFALTATA.*


L'obiettivo è sempre l'Europa però. Si voli rasoterra che è meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> l'inter? pratica archiviata.


Mi hai archiviato ??? comunque salutatemi il buon Sabatini ...


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'obiettivo è sempre l'Europa però. Si voli rasoterra che è meglio.


aspetto le partite con Milan e Fiorentina per valutare a QUALE Europa puntare.

speriamo di recuperare Maicon per il Napoli


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai archiviato ??? comunque salutatemi il buon Sabatini ...


non mi permetterei mai <3


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non mi permetterei mai <3


<3


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'obiettivo è sempre l'Europa però. Si voli rasoterra che è meglio.


concordo


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

questo DDD quest'anno potrebbe avere un successo considerando come vanno le cose. 

siete certi che la cuccagna durerà? 

occhio al Sassuolo.


ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo


Ciao Simy,sbato sera ho godutp di piu' di quando sono con.....:smile::smile::smile:
Inter presentuosa e fessa...Mazzarri vergognoso,che coraggio!!!Ha detto''risultato ingiusto''
Ma che impari il mestiere....Taider non era e non  sara'mai un regista...ad esempio.


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo DDD quest'anno potrebbe avere un successo considerando come vanno le cose.
> 
> siete certi che la cuccagna durerà?
> 
> ...



:scared: :up:



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,sbato sera ho godutp di piu' di quando sono con.....:smile::smile::smile:
> Inter presentuosa e fessa...Mazzarri vergognoso,che coraggio!!!Ha detto''risultato ingiusto''
> Ma che impari il mestiere....Taider non era e non sara'mai un regista...ad esempio.



:bacio:


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy,sbato sera ho godutp di piu' di quando sono con.....:smile::smile::smile:
> Inter presentuosa e fessa...Mazzarri vergognoso,che coraggio!!!Ha detto''risultato ingiusto''
> Ma che impari il mestiere....Taider non era e non sara'mai un regista...ad esempio.



e per fortuna che Mazzarri nell'intervista aveva detto che non ci temeva


----------



## gas (18 Ottobre 2013)

questa sera Roma - Napoli
chissà come finirà? 
io ho un mio pronostico, ma preferisco non dirvelo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

non cominciate


----------



## gas (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non cominciate


ho una mia opinione sul risultato
ma non insistere..... non te lo dico


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho una mia opinione sul risultato
> ma non insistere..... non te lo dico


non la voglio sapere


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non la voglio sapere



Simy esci immediatamente da questo 3d! ti prego già troppe variabili impazzite tra i miei rituali oggi!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

Posso dire che tifo Roma stasera?


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Simy esci immediatamente da questo 3d! ti prego già troppe variabili impazzite tra i miei rituali oggi!


concordo


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dire che tifo Roma stasera?



bocca mia taci


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dire che tifo Roma stasera?


Bene me ne ricorderò!


----------



## gas (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso dire che tifo Roma stasera?





oscuro ha detto:


> *Bene me ne ricorderò*!


*anch'io

*prendiamo il retino che catturiamo la farfalla :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene me ne ricorderò!


E' risaputo che  porto sfiga lla Roma, amore bello l'ho detto apposta:mrgreen:



gas ha detto:


> *anch'io
> 
> *prendiamo il retino che catturiamo la farfalla :mrgreen:


non vedo l'ora


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' risaputo che porto sfiga lla Roma, amore bello l'ho detto apposta:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> non vedo l'ora




apa: ti sto esorcizzando!!!!


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora


di vedere la partita .......


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di vedere la partita .......


Ovviamente  






Mi sento leggermente controllata e su più fronti.....pauraaaaa


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente
> 
> Mi sento leggermente controllata e su più fronti.....pauraaaaa


non ti curar di loro ma ........... di me.


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' risaputo che  porto sfiga lla Roma, amore bello l'ho detto apposta:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> non vedo l'ora


Tu stasera vai a mangiare giapponese coi tuoi figli.    E non tornare prima delle 23


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu stasera vai a mangiare giapponese coi tuoi figli. E non tornare prima delle 23


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu stasera vai a mangiare giapponese coi tuoi figli. E non tornare prima delle 23



:yes:


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


fagli credere ciò che vogliono, tanto *noi* ci divertiamo lo stesso. 

e sorridi, ma che è sta faccia, su..


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


Bella amica:blank:



Lui ha detto:


> fagli credere ciò che vogliono, tanto *noi* ci divertiamo lo stesso.
> 
> e sorridi, ma che è sta faccia, su..


Meglio questa?
:lipstick:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella amica:blank:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



:ar:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ar:


:bacissimo:

la Roma è la Roma


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacissimo:
> 
> la Roma è la Roma


E il giapponese è chiuso:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E il giapponese è chiuso:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


vai al thailandese :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Ottobre 2013)

**

Che freddo che fa quassù!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ahaha no vabbe ma de che stamo a parla' ahahah


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ahaha no vabbe ma de che stamo a parla' ahahah





ma che bello è??? alleggio:alleggio:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Ottobre 2013)

Non e' giusto che c avete la bacheca giallorossa...
Intimorite e mettete a disagio I tifosi di altre squadre...
Ora pure io apro la bacheca nera verde...
Eh...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non e' giusto che c avete la bacheca giallorossa...
> Intimorite e mettete a disagio I tifosi di altre squadre...
> Ora pure io apro la bacheca nera verde...
> Eh...:mrgreen:


Nera verde???  Illuminami :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nera verde???  Illuminami :mrgreen:


Sassuolo:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sassuolo:mrgreen:


Ah poffarbacco excuse me Miss:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sassuolo:mrgreen:


Mio figlio di 11 anni è tifosissimo del sassuolo....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*

......e non dico nulla


----------



## Caciottina (20 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio figlio di 11 anni è tifosissimo del sassuolo....


Mitico!!!!! Ahahah....allora e' contento oggi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Mitico!!!!! Ahahah....allora e' contento oggi? :mrgreen:


Si. Ha già visto 3 volte i goal


----------



## Caciottina (20 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Ha già visto 3 volte i goal


:mrgreen: e' l unica altra persona che so tirare il sassuolo. ..digli di essere positivo al riguardo...prevedo un raggiante fururo per I nero verdi:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (20 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ......e non dico nulla



Gas...


----------



## gas (21 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ......e non dico nulla





viola di mare ha detto:


> Gas...


mi avete chiamato? :mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi avete chiamato? :mrgreen:



:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## gas (21 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa:


stai saltellando perchè sei contenta? :mrgreen:
a me invece :sonar:  :sonar:  :sonar:  :sonar: mi girano :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2013)

considerando che:
il Napoli ha perso
la Lazio ha perso
la Juve ha perso
l'inter ha pareggiato...


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> considerando che:
> il Napoli ha perso
> la Lazio ha perso
> la Juve ha perso
> ...


e il sassuolo? guarda che ha vinto......devi dirlo.... adesso e' in serie A, basta escuderlo


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e il sassuolo? guarda che ha vinto......devi dirlo.... adesso e' in serie A, basta escuderlo



chemmefrega del sassuolo? 
ha 5 punti


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> stai saltellando perchè sei contenta? :mrgreen:
> a me invece :sonar: :sonar: :sonar: :sonar: mi girano :mrgreen:



come mai? :carneval:



Simy ha detto:


> considerando che:
> il Napoli ha perso
> la Lazio ha perso
> la Juve ha perso
> ...




:danza:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> chemmefrega del sassuolo?
> ha 5 punti


come sei menefreghista...sappi che e' un gran targuardo!!! meglio di niente.......
ma che ne sai tu......di quanta fatica si faccia ad essere il sassuolo.....
saranno 5 punti, ma attaenta....vi siamo alle calcagna....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> come sei menefreghista...sappi che e' un gran targuardo!!! meglio di niente.......
> ma che ne sai tu......di quanta fatica si faccia ad essere il sassuolo.....
> saranno 5 punti, ma attaenta....vi siamo alle calcagna....


Infatti...ma essere il Bologna purtroppo e'molto peggio.Domenica nera...cosi'si finisce in B.


----------



## zanna (21 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> considerando che:
> il Napoli ha perso
> la Lazio ha perso
> la Juve ha perso
> ...


E se non ricordo male quest'anno il Lecce non gioca in serie A .... :fischio::fischio: :fischio:


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E se non ricordo male quest'anno il Lecce non gioca in serie A .... :fischio::fischio: :fischio:


:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> E se non ricordo male quest'anno il Lecce non gioca in serie A .... :fischio::fischio: :fischio:




:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2013)

*sì*



gas ha detto:


> mi avete chiamato? :mrgreen:




servite fresche dall'ex centravanti della Roma del Terzo Scudetto


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> considerando che:
> il Napoli ha perso
> la Lazio ha perso
> la Juve ha perso
> ...


UN ROSSO PER QUESTO... meraviglioso


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> UN ROSSO PER QUESTO... meraviglioso


Il campionato è lungo,ed il culo prima o poi si paga....!


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> UN ROSSO PER QUESTO... meraviglioso




fatevi una vita!!! ma capisco, non siete giallorossi che vita potete fare?


----------



## Simy (25 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il campionato è lungo,ed il culo prima o poi si paga....!


vedremo


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vedremo


Vogliamo parlare del rigore su quel fetuso di Borriello, a' so'? :rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del rigore su quel fetuso di Borriello, a' so'? :rotfl::rotfl::up:


Parliamo del goal sbagliato da pendev?da insigne?e il rigore a dire la verità poteva pure esserci ma cannavaro perchè è alla sinistra di borriello e non alla destra?


----------



## viola di mare (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del rigore su quel fetuso di Borriello, a' so'? :rotfl::rotfl::up:





oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo del goal sbagliato da pendev?da insigne?e il rigore a dire la verità poteva pure esserci ma cannavaro perchè è alla sinistra di borriello e non alla destra?



eccallà due uomini che farfugliano di calcio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> eccallà due uomini che farfugliano di calcio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono uno sportivo obiettivo, non un tifoso.
E se tu e la tua socia giallorossa siete anche voi obiettive, ammetterete che la Roma non meritava di vincere . :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare del rigore su quel fetuso di Borriello, a' so'? :rotfl::rotfl::up:


che stavate già sotto 1-0 e non avete più creato nulla di clamoroso nel secondo tempo.

Che se Pandev a portiere saltato anzichè abbattere la porta fa la checca,il problema è vostro.

Che se 6 appena stato ammonito,il centravanti lo fai marcare dal tuo compagno di reparto e cmq se sbagli la posizione il rischio di fare fallo c'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Ottobre 2013)

*sa-lu-ta-te la ca-po-li-sta*

No la Roma, chemmefrega.
Una più piccola... sempre capolista però:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*

Tifi per il Cesena?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tifi per il Cesena?


Eri richiesto altrove...


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2013)

Confermo la moderata soddisfazione per l'andamento della squadra


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Confermo la moderata soddisfazione per l'andamento della squadra



:yes:


----------



## viola di mare (29 Ottobre 2013)

io e te 3x9=27 metri sopra al cielo


romantica che sono :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tifi per il Cesena?


no, molto meno... ma anche molto di più.


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

ho letto che la Roma ha rallentato, avrà visto la presenza di qualche autovelox? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ho letto che la Roma ha rallentato, avrà visto la presenza di qualche autovelox? :mrgreen:


Io non amo la roma e la sua tifoseria....Ma i tifosi della roma bisognerebbe inventarli se non ci fossero...!Da stamattina stanno sconquassando il cazzo su ogni radio.... che gli arbitri li stanno penalizzando,disegni maligni....,vogliono rallentarli....,non cresceranno mai!Ma allora con l'inter li hanno rallentati?con il napoli sono stati rallentati?il rigore di borriello una comica contro il napoli,alla prima partita subito a rompere il cazzo!Spero che il napoli domenica se non riesce a vincere che almeno perda con la juve...,ma allora i tifosi della fiorentina cosa dovrebbero pensare per il campionato passato?Senza parole!


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas tranquillo....*

......4 pere noi domenica al Sassuolo e un catenaccioso 0-0 tra voi ed il Napoli e passa la paura


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho letto che la Roma ha rallentato, avrà visto la presenza di qualche autovelox? :mrgreen:


per la legge dei grandi numeri un arresto ci sarebbe stato, era prevedibile, non parliamo dell'operato di banti, se no ci lamentiamo, ma io la firma ad agosto per tutto questo ce l'avrei messa eccome, col sangue!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> per la legge dei grandi numeri un arresto ci sarebbe stato, era prevedibile, non parliamo dell'operato di banti, se no ci lamentiamo, ma io la firma ad agosto per tutto questo ce l'avrei messa eccome, col sangue!!!


te l'ho già detto che ti amo


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Ah ecco*



viola di mare ha detto:


> per la legge dei grandi numeri un arresto ci sarebbe stato, era prevedibile, non parliamo dell'operato di banti, se no ci lamentiamo, ma io la firma ad agosto per tutto questo ce l'avrei messa eccome, col sangue!!!


Si potremmo anche parlarne...ma se ne dobbiamo parlare perché non se ne parla sempre?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

*ah!!!!!*

se ne riparla sabato prossimo!!!!
sassuolo-roma!!!!
visto che ieri noi abbiamo vinto e voi pareggiato....come dire.....
il messaggio si commenta da solo!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> se ne riparla sabato prossimo!!!!
> sassuolo-roma!!!!
> visto che ieri noi abbiamo vinto e voi pareggiato....come dire.....
> il messaggio si commenta da solo!!!!


Qui a roma già hanno vinto con il sassuolo e gia festeggiano lo scudetto....!Non cambieranno mai!


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> per la legge dei grandi numeri un arresto ci sarebbe stato, era prevedibile,* non parliamo dell'operato di banti*, se no ci lamentiamo, ma io la firma ad agosto per tutto questo ce l'avrei messa eccome, col sangue!!!


il gioco del calcio è anche questo, facile commentare davanti alla tv con le moviole


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> il gioco del calcio è anche questo, facile commentare davanti alla tv con le moviole


Commentano quando per la prima volta forse non gli va bene....forse.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto che ti amo


solo a me non lo dici mai.....


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io non amo la roma e la sua tifoseria....Ma i tifosi della roma bisognerebbe inventarli se non ci fossero...!Da stamattina stanno sconquassando il cazzo su ogni radio.... che gli arbitri li stanno penalizzando,disegni maligni....,vogliono rallentarli....,non cresceranno mai!Ma allora con l'inter li hanno rallentati?con il napoli sono stati rallentati?il rigore di borriello una comica contro il napoli,alla prima partita subito a rompere il cazzo!Spero che il napoli domenica se non riesce a vincere che almeno perda con la juve...,ma allora i tifosi della fiorentina cosa dovrebbero pensare per il campionato passato?Senza parole!


e senza commentare le partite del Toro


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se ne riparla sabato prossimo!!!!
> sassuolo-roma!!!!
> visto che ieri noi abbiamo vinto e voi pareggiato....come dire.....
> il messaggio si commenta da solo!!!!


non avete vinto,avete pareggiato,e si gioca a Roma,non a Reggio....


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> e senza commentare le partite del Toro


Ma non ti dico che cazzo sto ascoltando...per radio...roba da non credere...!


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non ti dico che cazzo sto ascoltando...per radio...roba da non credere...!


immagino....
oggi è da evitare il testaccio


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il gioco del calcio è anche questo, facile commentare davanti alla tv con le moviole


ripassiamo insieme le ultime interviste al vostro pregevole allenatore?

visto che non si commentano gli arbitraggi?


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> immagino....
> oggi è da evitare il testaccio


Ma è una cosa incredibile....ma si può?Senti Conte mi sta veramente sui coglioni,dopo mazzari è la persona più scorretta che gira in italia...!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non avete vinto,avete pareggiato,e si gioca a Roma,non a Reggio....


cosa??? nooo il sassuolo ha vinot 4 a 3 con la sampdoria....non scherziamo....
ti amo io cmq...visto che simy non te lo dice


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto che ti amo



si svariate volte ed io pure <3



oscuro ha detto:


> Si potremmo anche parlarne...ma se ne dobbiamo parlare perché non se ne parla sempre?


ho detto di non volerne parlare, cazzo vuoi? 



miss acacia ha detto:


> se ne riparla sabato prossimo!!!!
> sassuolo-roma!!!!
> visto che ieri noi abbiamo vinto e voi pareggiato....come dire.....
> il messaggio si commenta da solo!!!!


messaggio subliminare... niente nesso :bleble:



oscuro ha detto:


> Qui a roma già hanno vinto con il sassuolo e gia festeggiano lo scudetto....!Non cambieranno mai!


invece voi del napoli è???

uomo che farfuglia di calcio, rosicone, se non lo sapessi direi che sei della lazie... godi delle tue vittorie e non pensare a noi...
dimentico sempre che i colori so quelli...

fff:


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ripassiamo insieme le ultime interviste al vostro pregevole allenatore?
> 
> visto che non si commentano gli arbitraggi?


ognuno può commentare come vuole
ma il gioco del calcio è anche questo....
è sempre stato così, solo che oggi con le varie moviole vediamo e rivediamo mille molte la stessa azione


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*E si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> si svariate volte ed io pure <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E si vorrei ascoltare un po' di radio in pace ma..... nulla, piagnistei continui,per cosa poi?E mi tocca pure sentire che stanno favorendo il napoli....e certo,ci hanno sempre favoriti....!Siete inimitabili.:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ognuno può commentare come vuole
> ma il gioco del calcio è anche questo....
> è sempre stato così, solo che oggi con le varie moviole vediamo e rivediamo mille molte la stessa azione


sono 40 anni che ci sono le moviole.....tanto che ora persino certe squalifiche sono decise rivedendo le immagini.

e dovresti sapere che gli italiani sono polemici per natura.....


----------



## viola di mare (4 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il gioco del calcio è anche questo, facile commentare davanti alla tv con le moviole





oscuro ha detto:


> Commentano quando per la prima volta forse non gli va bene....forse.





gas ha detto:


> ognuno può commentare come vuole
> ma il gioco del calcio è anche questo....
> è sempre stato così, solo che oggi con le varie moviole vediamo e rivediamo mille molte la stessa azione




ah ahhhhh sete de coccio???
ho detto che non lo commento perchè non me ne fotte una beata minchia!!!
io so prima, sto lassù e voi poco più giù ma ancora pe parlamme dovete alza la testa, quindi silenzio!!!

e certo mo me metto a commentà quando fa piacere a voi... e daje

e le moviole ce stanno perchè ce sta da guardà!!!

aho non me fate girà le pallette è?


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> sono 40 anni che ci sono le moviole.....tanto che ora persino certe squalifiche sono decise rivedendo le immagini.
> 
> e dovresti sapere che gli italiani sono polemici per natura.....


La polemica ok,ma che sia costruttiva e sensata,ma si può alzare una caciara per una cazzo di partita?Una sola?Che poi diciamocelo si è visto di peggio....!


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ah ahhhhh sete de coccio???
> ho detto che non lo commento perchè non me ne fotte una beata minchia!!!
> io so prima, sto lassù e voi poco più giù ma ancora pe parlamme dovete alza la testa, quindi silenzio!!!
> 
> ...


Accendi la radio...e divertiti....!:rotfl:


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ah ahhhhh sete de coccio???
> ho detto che non lo commento perchè non me ne fotte una beata minchia!!!
> io so prima, sto lassù e voi poco più giù ma ancora pe parlamme dovete alza la testa, quindi silenzio!!!
> 
> ...


tanto ho tempo, aspetto :gabinettoerchè tanto il campionato è ancora lungo
e questo tuo intervento me lo scrivo per poi rileggertelo tra qualche domenica 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

E' inziato il declino

io tifo Sassuolo, cuore di mamma:inlove:


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *E' inziato il declino
> 
> *io tifo Sassuolo, cuore di mamma:inlove:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> tanto ho tempo, aspetto :gabinettoerchè tanto il campionato è ancora lungo
> e questo tuo intervento me lo scrivo per poi rileggertelo tra qualche domenica
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Purtroppo sono così anche i tifosi di napoli e lazio....!Questo è il limite di tifoserie non abituate a vincere.Il vostro limite invece è l'arroganza di chi ha sempre vinto usando ogni sistema...!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non amo la roma e la sua tifoseria....Ma i tifosi della roma bisognerebbe inventarli se non ci fossero...!Da stamattina stanno sconquassando il cazzo su ogni radio.... che gli arbitri li stanno penalizzando,disegni maligni....,vogliono rallentarli....,non cresceranno mai!Ma allora con l'inter li hanno rallentati?con il napoli sono stati rallentati?il rigore di borriello una comica contro il napoli,alla prima partita subito a rompere il cazzo!Spero che il napoli domenica se non riesce a vincere che almeno perda con la juve...,ma allora i tifosi della fiorentina cosa dovrebbero pensare per il campionato passato?Senza parole!



Oscu..ieri sera il rigore era netto,fidati...lo sai che a me frega 0 di roma o napoli...cque solo in un campionato cosi'misero,puo'accadere di vincerne 10 di fila.ho visto qualche min di UD-Inter..scandalosa,Udinese ha chiaramente venduto la partita.Lo stesso ha fatto la Lazio ieri.................

Ti ricordo che il Bologna fu mandato in B ,per salvare la Fiorentina...dovresti saperlo...altro che ''campionato passato''...


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu..ieri sera il rigore era netto,fidati...lo sai che a me frega 0 di roma o napoli...cque solo in un campionato cosi'misero,puo'accadere di vincerne 10 di fila.ho visto qualche min di UD-Inter..scandalosa,Udinese ha chiaramente venduto la partita.Lo stesso ha fatto la Lazio ieri.................
> 
> Ti ricordo che il Bologna fu mandato in B ,per salvare la Fiorentina...dovresti saperlo...altro che ''campionato passato''...


E certo,sono d'accordo.Con l'inter era rigore?con il napoli era rigore?dai,l'arbitro ieri ha sbagliato.ma da qui a rompere il cazzo che li stanno penalizzando mi sembra assurdo!


----------



## gas (4 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono così anche i tifosi di napoli e lazio....!Questo è il limite di tifoserie non abituate a vincere.Il vostro limite invece è l'arroganza di chi ha sempre vinto usando ogni sistema...!


i tifosi sono la peggior specie, perchè non sono sportivi ma solo tifosi


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu..ieri sera il rigore era netto,fidati...lo sai che a me frega 0 di roma o napoli...cque solo in un campionato cosi'misero,puo'accadere di vincerne 10 di fila.ho visto qualche min di UD-Inter..scandalosa,Udinese ha chiaramente venduto la partita.Lo stesso ha fatto la Lazio ieri.................
> 
> Ti ricordo che il Bologna fu mandato in B ,per salvare la Fiorentina...dovresti saperlo...altro che ''campionato passato''...


la fiorentina ha saltato una categoria per meriti sportivi.....grazie a Berlusconi....lasciamo stare.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo,sono d'accordo.Con l'inter era rigore?con il napoli era rigore?dai,l'arbitro ieri ha sbagliato.ma da qui a rompere il cazzo che li stanno penalizzando mi sembra assurdo!


Be'loro sono cosi',qua'2 minuti dopo il triplice fischio si pensa ad altro...loro no..d'altronde vanno capiti amico.1 scudetto regalato dal Duce,1 vinto per sbaglio. adesso impazziscono..hahahhahha.

ne avessero vinti 7 come noi...........


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'loro sono cosi',qua'2 minuti dopo il triplice fischio si pensa ad altro...loro no..d'altronde vanno capiti amico.1 scudetto regalato dal Duce,1 vinto per sbaglio. adesso impazziscono..hahahhahha.
> 
> ne avessero vinti 7 come noi...........


sì certo,il Duce tesserato per la Polisportiva Lazio sezione canottaggio, che ha impedito in prima persona la fusione nel 1927 per creare una sola squadra della Capitale....eccome no
(vabbeh che poi alla fine....di squadra della Capitale una solo ce ne sta,l'atra è roba da burini che si credono greci)

o dovrei ricordare che dei 7 scudetti del Bologna, 6 sono stati vinti prima della guerra....?   chissà forse l'avere avuto un romagnolo come guida del fascismo non vi ha fatto male......sportivamente parlando


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' inziato il declino
> 
> io tifo Sassuolo, cuore di mamma:inlove:


dopo Milan-Fiorentina di sabato dovresti specificare di che declino parli....perchè il Sassuolo è più vicjno che mai...a voi


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Vorrei*

Vorrei chiudere questo discorso in maniera seria!Alla roma sono stati fischiati a favore 4 rigori,contro nessuno,si NESSUNO....!Napoli 2 rigori a favore, contro 3,juve 2 a favore contro 1...!Bè questi sono i fatti,spero che freneranno il napoli come stanno frenando al roma.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo Milan-Fiorentina di sabato dovresti specificare di che declino parli....perchè il Sassuolo è più vicjno che mai...a voi


Il declino può esserci solo per chi sta in testa
Noi partiamo dal fondo può esserci solo una risalita


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei chiudere questo discorso in maniera seria!Alla roma sono stati fischiati a favore 4 rigori,contro nessuno,si NESSUNO....!Napoli 2 rigori a favore, contro 3,juve 2 a favore contro 1...!Bè questi sono i fatti,spero che freneranno il napoli come stanno frenando al roma.....!:rotfl:


i rigori si possono anche sbagliere,egregio


----------



## lothar57 (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il declino può esserci solo per chi sta in testa
> Noi partiamo dal fondo può esserci solo una risalita



cara Farfy,come sai io sono la Bibbia del calcio...sabato sera la Fiore non era imbattibile..ma il Diavolo avrebbe perso anche dal Derthona,senza gioco,senza corda,e senza palle si finisce male.stasera potremmo avere gli stessi punti,lo sapevi?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Farfy,come sai io sono la Bibbia del calcio...sabato sera la Fiore non era imbattibile..ma il Diavolo avrebbe perso anche dal Derthona,senza gioco,senza corda,e senza palle si finisce male.stasera potremmo avere gli stessi punti,lo sapevi?



sfondi una porta aperta
sono inguardabili quest'anno
Per questo mi dedico a gufare gli altri


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sfondi una porta aperta
> sono inguardabili quest'anno
> Per questo mi dedico a gufare gli altri



vai a cagare, che ti venisse la dissenteria (cit.)


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vai a cagare, che ti venisse la dissenteria (cit.)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dovresti leggere il club dei terra terra... consiglio da amica :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dovresti leggere il club dei terra terra... consiglio da amica :mrgreen:


Già letto


----------



## Tubarao (4 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> sfondi una porta aperta
> sono inguardabili quest'anno
> Per questo mi dedico a gufare gli altri


:kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2013)

*Ma*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se sgonfiato er culo,cosa avevo scritto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se sgonfiato er culo,cosa avevo scritto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahah
Sta sera non so per chi gufare. Faccio un torto a te o a Gas?


----------



## perplesso (10 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Se sgonfiato er culo,cosa avevo scritto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vediamo di aspettare il pareggio di stasera,vah


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

è qui che si parla di calcio? potreste dirmi cosa ha fatto il sassuolo?


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dovresti leggere il club dei terra terra... consiglio da amica :mrgreen:


bel consiglio che hai dato: era per evitare che lei scrivesse qui e parlasse della tua magica? 

come vedi non ha funzionato.


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> è qui che si parla di calcio? potreste dirmi cosa ha fatto il sassuolo?


Ragazzi che juve.Non c'è ne per nessuno,è inutile discuterne!Parlo da tifoso del napoli.Giusto riconoscere i meriti a chi è il più bravo!


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi che juve.Non c'è ne per nessuno,è inutile discuterne!Parlo da tifoso del napoli.Giusto riconoscere i meriti a chi è il più bravo!


grande partita!!!
hanno giocato benissimo :up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> grande partita!!!
> hanno giocato benissimo :up:


La juve è la più forte punto e basta!il napoli è completamente mancato,e mi fermo qui perché al di là di soliti episodi dubbi...ma fanno parte del gioco!:up:


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La juve è la più forte punto e basta!il napoli è completamente mancato,e mi fermo qui perché al di là di soliti episodi dubbi...ma fanno parte del gioco!:up:


vero, con la moviola è facile


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

il problema juve è la non costanza, non sono tifoso iuventino ne grande appassionato di calcio, mi stanno sulle palle creti determinati stupidi tifosi, però in casa ho degli iuventini quindi sono costretto a seguirla e notavo ieri proprio questo fattore: alcune partite, come quella di ieri, la iuve è un treno, altre un triciclo. se giocasse sempre bene sarebbe imbattibile. bella partita ieri, veramente bella.


ma del sassuolo che mi dite?


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> vero, con la moviola è facile


Sai gas,aggrapparsi all'arbitro è patetico,ieri l'arbitraggio nel complesso non mi è piaciuto,ma la Juventus è stata nettamente più forte!L'arbitro non deve diventare un alibi,bisogna lavorare per migliorare punto!


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il problema juve è la non costanza, non sono tifoso iuventino ne grande appassionato di calcio, mi stanno sulle palle creti determinati stupidi tifosi, però in casa ho degli iuventini quindi sono costretto a seguirla e notavo ieri proprio questo fattore: alcune partite, come quella di ieri, la iuve è un treno, altre un triciclo. se giocasse sempre bene sarebbe imbattibile. bella partita ieri, veramente bella.
> 
> 
> ma del sassuolo che mi dite?


del sassuolo ti diciamo.....
.........
GRAZIE SASSUOLO :smile:


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

per questo stamattina qui è un deserto. ahahahaha. che figura di merda.


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> il problema juve è la non costanza, non sono tifoso iuventino ne grande appassionato di calcio, mi stanno sulle palle creti determinati stupidi tifosi, però in casa ho degli iuventini quindi sono costretto a seguirla e notavo ieri proprio questo fattore: alcune partite, come quella di ieri, la iuve è un treno, altre un triciclo. se giocasse sempre bene sarebbe imbattibile. bella partita ieri, veramente bella.
> 
> 
> ma del sassuolo che mi dite?


Il sassuolo non è così scarso,purtroppo a roma gia festeggiavano lo scudetto,già si andava all'aereoporto a festeggiare la squadra,se non si vince è l'arbitro,le solite storie.....le solite!


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai gas,aggrapparsi all'arbitro è patetico,ieri l'arbitraggio nel complesso non mi è piaciuto,ma la Juventus è stata nettamente più forte!L'arbitro non deve diventare un alibi,bisogna lavorare per migliorare punto!


comunque anche il Napoli ha un bel gioco, ieri la juve è stata più forte per cui non è riuscito (il Napoli) ad imporre il proprio gioco.
credo che il campionato se lo giochino veramente a 3


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai gas,aggrapparsi all'arbitro è patetico,ieri l'arbitraggio nel complesso non mi è piaciuto,ma la Juventus è stata nettamente più forte!L'arbitro non deve diventare un alibi,bisogna lavorare per migliorare punto!





gas ha detto:


> del sassuolo ti diciamo.....
> .........
> GRAZIE SASSUOLO :smile:



:dito:


dimenticatemi perchè io con voi due ho chiuso :blank:


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> comunque anche il Napoli ha un bel gioco, ieri la juve è stata più forte per cui non è riuscito (il Napoli) ad imporre il proprio gioco.
> credo che il campionato se lo giochino veramente a 3


Non sono d'accordo gas!Il napoli è una grande squadra,la roma pure,la juve per adesso è un altro pianeta,ad oggi è così!


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo gas!Il napoli è una grande squadra,la roma pure,la juve per adesso è un altro pianeta,ad oggi è così!


la juve è un altro pianeta da qualche partita, all'inizio del campionato non aveva questo gran gioco. probabilmente a causa di qualche giocatore non ancora in forma
Oggi è vero, sta dimostrando bel gioco, schemi, pressing ...... ma all'inizio non era così
bisogna vedere se riesce ad avere continuità


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :dito:
> 
> 
> dimenticatemi perchè io con voi due ho chiuso :blank:


come sei permalosa


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

a parte Viola, ma le altre tifose romaniste oggi sono in ferie?


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> a parte Viola, ma le altre tifose romaniste oggi sono in ferie?


Qui a roma funziona così.Il sabato hai vinto il tricolore,il lunedì sei in serie b....!


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :dito:
> 
> 
> dimenticatemi perchè io con voi due ho chiuso :blank:



idem


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a parte Viola, ma le altre tifose romaniste oggi sono in ferie?



no, io sto lavorando


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sto lavorando


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, io sto lavorando


anche io e alla lista aggiungete anche LUI


:blank:


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche io e alla lista aggiungete anche LUI
> 
> 
> :blank:


nel senso che sto lavorando? si, purtroppo.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che sto lavorando? si, purtroppo.


no io con te, Oscuro e Gas HO CHIUSO!!! :blank:


e credo di poter parlare anche per Simy!


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

oggi sei bellissima, con o senza occhiali.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> oggi sei bellissima, con o senza occhiali.



adulatore :inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *no io con te, Oscuro e Gas HO CHIUSO*!!! :blank:
> 
> 
> e credo di poter parlare anche per Simy!


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:



:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:



te piacerebbe... regazzì... te la ricordi la frase della sabbia vero?


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> adulatore :inlove:


anche, ma è la verità. anche in una giornata uggiosa come oggi, risplendi di luce tua, bellissima.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche, ma è la verità. anche in una giornata uggiosa come oggi, risplendi di luce tua, bellissima.


ma vai a rubare vai.....


----------



## Lui (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma vai a rubare vai.....


cosa vuol dire? Miss, su non essere gelosa, aspetto venerdì con ansia, bramante. su, un po di contegno.

questo inoltre non è il luogo adatto, qui sono tutte/i Ultras, pericolose.


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


c'è sempre qualcuno che fa festa :festa:


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

oggi però non abbiamo menzionato la Roma.....

HA VINTO?


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> per questo stamattina qui è un deserto. ahahahaha. che figura di merda.


se entri quando sai che le tigri sono in gabbia,non è che fai sta gran figura.

Sassuolo è una simpatica cittadina della provincia di Modena.   capoluogo del distretto della ceramica.

ti consiglio di vedere molto da vicino le procedure di cottura delle mattonelle.


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> oggi però non abbiamo menzionato la Roma.....
> 
> HA VINTO?


fatto miglior risultato di voi a Firenze,sempre primi in classifica,32 punti fatti in 12 partite,3 gol subiti in tutto e mancavano ben 4 attaccanti ieri.

laonde per cui,la domanda corretta da fare è: cosa cazzo volete?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire? Miss, su non essere gelosa, aspetto venerdì con ansia, bramante. su, un po di contegno.
> 
> questo inoltre non è il luogo adatto, qui sono tutte/i Ultras, pericolose.


ancora? non sono gelosa....di cosa poi?
guarda.....saro'  sincera...la verita e' che io non mi abbasso a certi trucchetti di bassa lega per conquistarti....come fanno certe altre
non mi sono voluta applicare perche abbiamo un passato burrascoso io e te e cosi ho pensato: bah....faccio fare a lui la prima mossa.....
tu invece li mezzo a dormire mezzo a broccolare con le poppanti....
a sto punto....mi chiedo anche quanto ne valga la pena.....
se voglio....se volessi...saresti mio in un click.....
ma ti faccio fare il tuo percorso....devi capire da solo che stai sbagliando.....e' giusto che sia cosi.....
carne fresca pelle di pesca ok....denti da latte no....

a venerdi....


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *fatto miglior risultato di voi a Firenze*,sempre primi in classifica,32 punti fatti in 12 partite,3 gol subiti in tutto e mancavano ben 4 attaccanti ieri.
> 
> laonde per cui,la domanda corretta da fare è: cosa cazzo volete?


ma la Roma giocava con la Fiorentina ieri?
e poi perchè sei così velenoso? ti prude? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ancora? non sono gelosa....di cosa poi?
> guarda.....saro' sincera...la verita e' che io non mi abbasso a certi trucchetti di bassa lega per conquistarti....come fanno certe altre
> non mi sono voluta applicare perche abbiamo un passato burrascoso io e te e cosi ho pensato: bah....faccio fare a lui la prima mossa.....
> tu invece li mezzo a dormire mezzo a broccolare con le poppanti....
> ...


pensi che LUI sia una preda facile?
fossi in te non ne sarei cos' certa


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma la Roma giocava con la Fiorentina ieri?
> e poi perchè sei così velenoso? ti prude? :mrgreen:


no gas col sassuolo......e ha pareggiatao...c
cosi adesso il sassuolo e' quartultima!!!!! eddaje !!!! speriamo di restare in A...
se ci restiamo il prossimo anno lo scudetto e'; nostro.....
oh...che campionato sta facendo il sassuolo??? mitico......troppo forte...
lo sapevo che facevo bene a stare dalla parte dei deboli ed emarginati.....


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma la Roma giocava con la Fiorentina ieri?
> e poi perchè sei così velenoso? ti prude? :mrgreen:


mah....si parla del risultato della Roma come se fosse al posto della Sampdoria.....quindi ho voluto ricordare al colto e al gobbo che al momento noi stiamo facendo anche più del nostro.

siete voi che tra 15 giorni dovrete fare un miracolo in Turchia per non trovarvi ad aver clamorosamente fallito prima di Natale.....per cui ripeto l'invito ad annusare i vostri peti,prima di venire a nasare quelli altrui


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no gas col sassuolo......e ha pareggiatao...c
> cosi adesso il sassuolo e' quartultima!!!!! eddaje !!!! speriamo di restare in A...
> se ci restiamo il prossimo anno lo scudetto e'; nostro.....
> oh...che campionato sta facendo il sassuolo??? mitico......troppo forte...
> lo sapevo che facevo bene a stare dalla parte dei deboli ed emarginati.....


tu hai avuto notizia che il proprietario del Sassuolo è l'attuale presidente di Confindustria,qui in Italia...vero?


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no gas col sassuolo......e ha pareggiatao...c
> cosi adesso il sassuolo e' quartultima!!!!! eddaje !!!! speriamo di restare in A...
> se ci restiamo il prossimo anno lo scudetto e'; nostro.....
> oh...che campionato sta facendo il sassuolo??? mitico......troppo forte...
> lo sapevo che facevo bene a stare dalla parte dei deboli ed emarginati.....


davvero? giocava con il Sassuolo? ha pareggiato?

mi dispiace MOLTO per la Roma 

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....si parla del risultato della Roma come se fosse al posto della Sampdoria.....quindi ho voluto ricordare al colto e al gobbo che al momento noi stiamo facendo anche più del nostro.
> 
> siete voi che tra 15 giorni dovrete fare un miracolo in Turchia per non trovarvi ad aver clamorosamente fallito prima di Natale.....per cui ripeto l'invito ad annusare i vostri peti,prima di venire a nasare quelli altrui


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
anche se dovessimo fallire, almeno abbiamo partecipato.... voi?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu hai avuto notizia che il proprietario del Sassuolo è l'attuale presidente di Confindustria,qui in Italia...vero?


no non lo sapevo....
pero mi sembrava una cosa carina tifare il sassuolo......alal fine non lo tifa nessuno....
e poi le altre squadre le ho gia tifate.....
2001-2003 - lazio
2003-2004- juventus
2004-2008 - roma
2008-2012 - inter
2012-2013 - napoli
2013-2014 e futuro - sassuolo

il milan non lo tifero mai manco sotto tortura....


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non lo sapevo....
> pero mi sembrava una cosa carina tifare il sassuolo......alal fine non lo tifa nessuno....
> e poi le altre squadre le ho gia tifate.....
> 2001-2003 - lazio
> ...


con ciò vuoi dire che passi facilmente da un letto ad un altro? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pensi che LUI sia una preda facile?
> fossi in te non ne sarei cos' certa


zitto gas che ti faccio pure un favore.....
cosi hai farfy e scared tutte per te.....

e poi voi...voi....si si.....continuate a sottovalutarmi.....
vediamo poi.....


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> con ciò vuoi dire che passi facilmente da un letto ad un altro? :mrgreen:


no ho una concezione molto d annunziana rispetto al calcio.....vado dove tira il vento....ihihihihih


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> zitto gas che ti faccio pure un favore.....
> cosi hai farfy e scared tutte per te.....
> 
> e poi voi...voi....si si.....continuate a sottovalutarmi.....
> vediamo poi.....


pensi che loro mi vogliano? mah ho dei seri dubbi... 
io non ti sottovaluto affatto, il mio era solo un pensiero


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no ho una concezione molto d annunziana rispetto al calcio.....vado dove tira il vento....ihihihihih


se vai dove tire il vento, in questo momento il Sassuolo non dovresti nemmeno nominarlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> pensi che loro mi vogliano? mah ho dei seri dubbi...
> io non ti sottovaluto affatto, il mio era solo un pensiero


ma scared ormai esce solo con te.....farfy rosica......2+2 fa ancora 4 a casa mia.....


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se vai dove tire il vento, in questo momento il Sassuolo non dovresti nemmeno nominarlo :mrgreen:


ma tu aspetta......gobbaccio......
non hai visto che progressi dopo i 10000 gol presi dall inter? intanto sono 3 giornate che non perdiamo....infatti non siamo piu nella zona rossa.....
poi se ricasca nella merda allora provvedero a passare a....che mi mnaca che ne vale la pena?
la fiorentina...mi piace il viola e mi piace l accento toscano....

non un vento qualisiasi gas....
vento d acacia


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma scared ormai esce solo con te.....farfy rosica......2+2 fa ancora 4 a casa mia.....


mah, non rendere pubbliche certe cose
solo perchè ti abbiamo fatto un confidenza per essere usciti assieme un paio di volte, tu lo vai subito a pubblicare


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

avete rotto il cazzo, sappiatelo... cmq solita storia

Arbitri 3 - Napoli 0

quanto vi piace vincere facile eh


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mah, non rendere pubbliche certe cose
> solo perchè ti abbiamo fatto un confidenza per essere usciti assieme un paio di volte, tu lo vai subito a pubblicare


veramente gas a me lo hanno detto......
non parte da me....
mi sa che vi hanno proprio beccati.....tipo...in flagrante


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> avete rotto il cazzo, sappiatelo... cmq solita storia
> 
> *Arbitri 3 - Napoli 0
> 
> *quanto vi piace vincere facile eh


:scared:


solita cazzata di tifosi e non di sportivi


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> veramente gas a me lo hanno detto......
> non parte da me....
> mi sa che vi hanno proprio beccati.....tipo...in flagrante


anche se te lo avessero detto, potresti non replicarlo e tenerlo per te


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche se te lo avessero detto, potresti non replicarlo e tenerlo per te


invece no....se fai una cosa e' giusto farla alla luce del sole.....
che fai la stai illudendo? una creatura cosi?
bravo.......
allora di che vuoi mettere i piedi in mille e una scarpe.....ammettilo....


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> invece no....se fai una cosa e' giusto farla alla luce del sole.....
> che fai la stai illudendo? una creatura cosi?
> bravo.......
> allora di che vuoi mettere i piedi in mille e una scarpe.....ammettilo....


ma che vai farneticando


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma che vai farneticando


un tempo mi chiamavi dolcina.....
oggi...guarda come mi tratti......come l ultima carrozza di un treno sgarrupato....


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

*ah ahhhhhhhhhh!!!*

ma il titolo di questo caxxo di 3D lo avete letto???
di chiama LA BACHECA GIALLOROSSA!!!
non la bacheca arcobaleno + due non colori (bianco e nero - sono un architetto di colori me ne intendo)
chi vi ha autorizzato a scriverci sopra?

svaccate in altri lidi qui è solo giallo come er sole e rosso come er core mio!!!
pussate via!!!


:culo:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> zitto gas che ti faccio pure un favore.....
> cosi *hai farfy *e scared tutte per te.....
> 
> e poi voi...voi....si si.....continuate a sottovalutarmi.....
> vediamo poi.....


e basta e avanza


----------



## Simy (11 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma il titolo di questo caxxo di 3D lo avete letto???
> di chiama LA BACHECA GIALLOROSSA!!!
> non la bacheca arcobaleno + due non colori (bianco e nero - sono un architetto di colori me ne intendo)
> chi vi ha autorizzato a scriverci sopra?
> ...



ECCO DIGLIELO 
e che cazzo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> veramente gas a me lo hanno detto......
> non parte da me....
> mi sa che vi hanno proprio beccati.....tipo...in flagrante


Vieni subito in mp a raccontarmi tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ECCO DIGLIELO
> e che cazzo



aho, ma guarda che so proprio... mhhhhhhh

:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Novembre 2013)

*ao'*

mo vabbe che vabbe....ma si rosica fino ad una certa......

ce ne andiamo...ma questo non toglie il pareggio di ieri....

viaaaaaaaaa piu veloce della luce......


----------



## viola di mare (11 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mo vabbe che vabbe....ma si rosica fino ad una certa......
> 
> ce ne andiamo...ma questo non toglie il pareggio di ieri....
> 
> viaaaaaaaaa piu veloce della luce......



brava


----------



## perplesso (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e basta e avanza


e che avanzi tu, sentiamo


----------



## oscuro (11 Novembre 2013)

*Noooo*



Simy ha detto:


> avete rotto il cazzo, sappiatelo... cmq solita storia
> 
> Arbitri 3 - Napoli 0
> 
> quanto vi piace vincere facile eh


No,la juve ha strameritato.Il napoli ha meritato di perdere!Però una cosa vorrei capireerchè nel dubbio,o in situazioni al limite si arbitra sempre a favore della juve?La juve ha dimostrato di essere superiore,quindi perché aiutarla nel dubbio?


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,la juve ha strameritato.Il napoli ha meritato di perdere!Però una cosa vorrei capireerchè nel dubbio,o in situazioni al limite si arbitra sempre a favore della juve?La juve ha dimostrato di essere superiore,quindi perché aiutarla nel dubbio?


perchè in dubio pro reo,esimio


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

grande JUVE :bleble:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grande JUVE :bleble:


Bentornato
:rotfl::rotfl:

Anche se mi sa che ti fermi poco


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bentornato:rotfl::rotfl:


grazie .......

:kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie .......
> 
> :kiss:



Ho aggiunto un pezzo


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho aggiunto un pezzo


potresti fare la veggente......
in verità non sarò presente fino al prossimo lunedì


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

Simy è ancora in vacanza? :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Simy è ancora in vacanza? :rotfl:


ci sono io e basto ed avanzo


----------



## Simy (7 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> Simy è ancora in vacanza? :rotfl:


non meritate nemmeno risposta, il vostro unico obiettivo per il campionato è battere la Roma. 
pazienza, avete vinto, è stata una bella partita.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> potresti fare la veggente......
> in verità non sarò presente fino al prossimo lunedì



:triste:


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non meritate nemmeno risposta, il vostro unico obiettivo per il campionato è battere la Roma.
> pazienza, avete vinto, è stata una bella partita.


a dire la verità il nostro obiettivo è quello di vincere il campionato :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :triste:


ma tu sarai, oltre che nel mio cuore, nei miei pensieri......come sempre


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

e che ve ne fate del campionato,chè tanto poi manco lo passate il turno,in Champions.....


----------



## gas (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che ve ne fate del campionato,chè tanto poi manco lo passate il turno,in Champions.....


in champions siamo deboli, però vincere il campionato è già un bel traguardo


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> in champions siamo deboli, però vincere il campionato è già un bel traguardo


sì ma è una contraddizione in termini.   la Juve potrebbe vincere questo campionato facendo 100 punti,eppure fa fatica a battere un Copenaghen che in serie A forse si salverebbe all'ultima giornata.

Tevez in campionato vince le partite quasi da solo,in coppa non segna manco a spararlo in porta col pallone.

non ha senso questo sdoppiamento.

al di là del fatto che domenica la partita,come ha ammesso anche Buffon,è stata decisa più da nostri errori e da episodi che da una reale supremazia della Juve in campo


----------



## lothar57 (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma è una contraddizione in termini.   la Juve potrebbe vincere questo campionato facendo 100 punti,eppure fa fatica a battere un Copenaghen che in serie A forse si salverebbe all'ultima giornata.
> 
> Tevez in campionato vince le partite quasi da solo,in coppa non segna manco a spararlo in porta col pallone.
> 
> ...


Caro Perpl,fidati di me,che non sono di parte,e che conosco il calcio come pochi....
La Roma ha fatto pena,vedi De Rossi,Gervinho(si chiama cosi'??)ma pure Totti..la Juve ha sopportato gli innocui attacchi,vi manca una punta alla Gilardino secondo me,poi si e'rotta..e apriti cielo.
Quindi giusto il 3-0..il discorso dell'estero e'verissimo..il livello del nostro campionato e'infimo.


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Perpl,fidati di me,che non sono di parte,e che conosco il calcio come pochi....
> La Roma ha fatto pena,vedi De Rossi,Gervinho(si chiama cosi'??)ma pure Totti..la Juve ha sopportato gli innocui attacchi,vi manca una punta alla Gilardino secondo me,poi si e'rotta..e apriti cielo.
> Quindi giusto il 3-0..il discorso dell'estero e'verissimo..il livello del nostro campionato e'infimo.


che sia stato un errore partire con un attacco così leggero,sapendo che il Capitano è ancora fuori condizione è chiaro.

Destro doveva partire dall'inizio e darsi il cambio con Borriello,giusto per tenere impegnati Chiellini e Barzagli.

la Roma non ha fatto pena,chiunque vedendo il primo tempo può dire che la Juve come gioco non ci ha messo sotto,anzi semmai il contrario e anche sul 2-0,fino all'espulsione di De Rossi la partita era aperta.

Siamo mancati in cattiveria sottoporta,sicuramente la Juve è squadra più pronta di noi in queste occasioni.
e abbiamo pagato dazio a questo.

Ma non commettiamo il solito errore di buttare il bambino con l'acqua sporca.   Giovedì c'è la Coppa Italia e domenica battendo il grifetto, potremmo chiudere l'andata a quota 44 punti.

sinceramente siamo ancora ben sopra il livello delle aspettative di agosto


----------



## Caciottina (7 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sia stato un errore partire con un attacco così leggero,sapendo che il Capitano è ancora fuori condizione è chiaro.
> 
> Destro doveva partire dall'inizio e darsi il cambio con Borriello,giusto per tenere impegnati Chiellini e Barzagli.
> 
> ...


in effetti anche io avrei agito cosi......


----------



## Tubarao (7 Gennaio 2014)

E' lunga ancora.........Manca tutto un girone di ritorno.

Come dice Garcia, se a Marzo/Aprile siamo ancora attaccati al treno che conta ce la giochiamo allo sprint finale.

Io rimango del fatto che già entrare in Europa dalla porta principale sarebbe un successo per come stavamo messi il 27 Maggio.


----------



## oscuro (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Ragazzi*

Ragazzi datemi atto:1 mese fa ho scritto che la juve era troppo forte,e la roma aveva 5 punti di vantaggio....!Juve roma?bella roma nei primi 25 minuti,la juve ha aspettato...poi ha colpito,ricolpito e non ha infierito...!La roma resta la seconda forza di questo campionato,ma non sono sicuro arriverà seconda....!


----------



## perplesso (7 Gennaio 2014)

Mah il Napoli ha bisogno di almeno un paio di difensori importanti,se vuole essere competitivo.

rimandiamo certe considerazioni a fine mese


----------



## zanna (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah il Napoli ha bisogno di almeno un paio di difensori importanti,se vuole essere competitivo.
> 
> rimandiamo certe considerazioni a fine mese


Da bastatamente avvezzo di calcio mi sa che facciamo prima se ne riparliamo direttamente l'anno proximo


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Da bastatamente avvezzo di calcio mi sa che facciamo prima se ne riparliamo direttamente l'anno proximo



:up::rotfl::up::rotfl::up::rotfl::up::rotfl::up::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Da bastatamente avvezzo di calcio mi sa che facciamo prima se ne riparliamo direttamente l'anno proximo


L'anno del famoso 5 maggio, nel momento di massimo svantaggio della Juve sull'Inter (mi pare a Gennaio) un mio amico Gobbo, decise di giocare 50 euro sulla Juventus Campione d'Italia. Per caso beccò il cassiere che era Interista e che quando prese la giocata quasi gli rise in faccia e gli disse: Vedo che abbiamo dei soldi da buttare  Quando il 6 Maggio andò a riscuotere più di mille euro andò a farseli dare proprio da lui 

Quindi, non succede, ma se succede.


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'anno del famoso 5 maggio, nel momento di massimo svantaggio della Juve sull'Inter (mi pare a Gennaio) un mio amico Gobbo, decise di giocare 50 euro sulla Juventus Campione d'Italia. Per caso beccò il cassiere che era Interista e che quando prese la giocata quasi gli rise in faccia e gli disse: Vedo che abbiamo dei soldi da buttare  Quando il 6 Maggio andò a riscuotere più di mille euro andò a farseli dare proprio da lui
> 
> *Quindi, non succede, ma se succede*.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

scusate ma non ho presente il calendario del campionato 2014: la Roma, questa domenica con chi perde?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

scusate volevo dire chi fa divertire?

no no, cioè, con chi gioca? ecco ora ci siamo.


----------



## Simy (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> scusate ma non ho presente il calendario del campionato 2014: la Roma, questa domenica con chi perde?





Lui ha detto:


> scusate volevo dire chi fa divertire?
> 
> no no, cioè, con chi gioca? ecco ora ci siamo.



vai a cagare


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> vai a cagare


Ma LUI di che squadra è ? Gobbo ?


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma LUI di che squadra è ? Gobbo ?


C.G.C.: Calcio Giovanissimi Castelvetrano.


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> scusate volevo dire chi fa divertire?
> 
> no no, cioè, con chi gioca? ecco ora ci siamo.





Lui ha detto:


> scusate ma non ho presente il calendario del campionato 2014: la Roma, questa domenica con chi perde?


guarda che non hai bisogno di impegnarti così tanto per ottenere un giro di corda........ te lo concediamo sulla fiducia


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che non hai bisogno di impegnarti così tanto per ottenere un giro di corda........ te lo concediamo sulla fiducia


Perplè, se domenica però non escono dagli spogliatoi facendo fumo dal naso e non tritano il Genoa m'incazzo come una biscia Afghana.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, se domenica però non escono dagli spogliatoi facendo fumo dal naso e non tritano il Genoa m'incazzo come una biscia Afghana.


Giocate con il Genoa????????

Quindi se perdete incazzatura doppia Perply?!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giocate con il Genoa????????
> 
> Quindi se perdete incazzatura doppia Perply?!:mrgreen:


sono già incazzati ora solo al pensiero di sfidare il genova, figurati domenica e pensa poi a lunedi qui, ci sarà da farsi 8000 risate.


 Per noi intendo.  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sono già incazzati ora solo al pensiero di sfidare il genova, figurati domenica e pensa poi a lunedi qui, ci sarà da farsi 8000 risate.
> 
> 
> Per noi intendo. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Se perdono per favore non scrivere per una settimana. Sai che ci tengo a te e ti assicuro che rischi molto :condom:


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, se domenica però non escono dagli spogliatoi facendo fumo dal naso e non tritano il Genoa m'incazzo come una biscia Afghana.





farfalla ha detto:


> Giocate con il Genoa????????
> 
> Quindi se perdete incazzatura doppia Perply?!:mrgreen:


ricordo ad entrambi che prima,domani sera per essere precisi, c'è la Coppa Italia.

vediamo di non  dimenticarcene perchè c'è da portare a casa sta benedetta Stella d'Argento.

per quel che riguarda il grifetto,l'importante è mettere in campo il tridente giusto e il problema non sussiste


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2014)

*Ma*

DOmani la roma gioca in C.italia,sarà importante osservare la reazione di testa....!


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

dicono................ che la roma quest'anno vincerà lo scudetto: ma non gioca in serie B?


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> dicono................ che la roma quest'anno vincerà lo scudetto: ma non gioca in serie B?


vedo che la tua simpatia è direttamente proporzionale alla tua dotazione,in entrambe le teste.

Planck doveva avere un tuo poster in studio


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che la tua simpatia è direttamente proporzionale alla tua dotazione,in entrambe le teste.
> 
> *Planck doveva avere un tuo poster in studio*


*UNA GIGANTOGRAFIA.
*


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *UNA GIGANTOGRAFIA.
> *


esatto.   perchè solo con una gigantografia si possono vedere entrambe le tue teste.


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> esatto. perchè solo con una gigantografia si possono vedere entrambe le tue teste.


sempre se si ha un occhio molto esperto.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> sempre se si ha un occhio molto esperto.


infatti ti vorrebbero usare al posto del tradizionale pannello con le lettere di dimensione decrescente.

perchè se uno riesce a vedere quello che hai nelle 2 teste allora abbiamo trovato l'uomo dalla vista perfetta


----------



## Lui (13 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti ti vorrebbero usare al posto del tradizionale pannello con le lettere di dimensione decrescente.
> 
> perchè se uno riesce a vedere quello che hai nelle 2 teste allora abbiamo trovato l'uomo dalla vista perfetta


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ricordo ad entrambi che prima,domani sera per essere precisi, *c'è la Coppa Italia*.
> 
> vediamo di non dimenticarcene perchè c'è da portare a casa sta benedetta Stella d'Argento.
> 
> per quel che riguarda il grifetto,l'importante è mettere in campo il tridente giusto e il problema non sussiste


chi si accontenta......:festa:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> chi si accontenta......:festa:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A stronzone ma dove sei finito?ma cosa diceva il mago OSCURO mesi fa?che scriveva sulla juve?sulla roma?sul napoli e sull'inter?allora mi baciate il culo si o no?


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A stronzone ma dove sei finito?ma cosa diceva il mago OSCURO mesi fa?che scriveva sulla juve?sulla roma?sul napoli e sull'inter?allora *mi baciate il culo si o no*?


hai fatto la doccia? 

vi ho trascurati un po... è vero...


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai fatto la doccia?
> 
> vi ho trascurati un po... è vero...


Si vabbè,basta leggere....juve troppo forte,roma seconda forza,napoli forte ma senza equilibrio,l'inter crollerà!Allora juve prima,roma seconda,napoli terzo e mazzarri sta crollando.Le cose sono due,o ho un gran culo e indovino,o ho due palle che fumano anche in assenza d'aria....!io direi la seconda.


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè,basta leggere....juve troppo forte,roma seconda forza,napoli forte ma senza equilibrio,l'inter crollerà!Allora juve prima,roma seconda,napoli terzo e mazzarri sta crollando.Le cose sono due,o ho un gran culo e indovino,o ho due palle che fumano anche in assenza d'aria....!io direi la seconda.


juve fortissima in campionato, molto meno in champions. hanno fato errori madornali
grande la Roma mentre il Napoli è un buon outsider, per il resto nulla


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> chi si accontenta......:festa:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ad agosto la Roma era accreditata di un quinto posto al massimo,quarto con una botta di culo.

Siamo secondi con 44 punti su 57 a disposizione,miglior difesa del campionato e sinceramente non vedo 3 squadre più forti di noi.       a casa mia accontentarsi è un'altra roba

e ciò che è successo il 5 non è detto che succederà il 21


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad agosto la Roma era accreditata di un quinto posto al massimo,quarto con una botta di culo.
> 
> Siamo secondi con 44 punti su 57 a disposizione,miglior difesa del campionato e sinceramente non vedo 3 squadre più forti di noi. a casa mia accontentarsi è un'altra roba
> 
> e ciò che è successo il 5 non è detto che succederà il 21


ti sentivi chiamare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> ad agosto la Roma era accreditata di un quinto posto al massimo,quarto con una botta di culo.
> 
> Siamo secondi con 44 punti su 57 a disposizione,miglior difesa del campionato e sinceramente non vedo 3 squadre più forti di noi.       a casa mia accontentarsi è un'altra roba
> 
> e ciò che è successo il 5 non è detto che succederà il 21


Esimio,la roma sta facendo un grandissimo campionato....ma la juve è un'altra cosa...!Occhio che il ciuccio e dietro....appena vi fermate...


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ti sentivi chiamare? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi avevano avvisato che bisognava disinfestare la bacheca e ho portato il napalm.

Vuoi una passata anche tu?   o preferisci l'astrolite?


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad agosto la Roma era accreditata di un quinto posto al massimo,quarto con una botta di culo.
> 
> Siamo secondi con 44 punti su 57 a disposizione,miglior difesa del campionato e sinceramente non vedo 3 squadre più forti di noi. a casa mia accontentarsi è un'altra roba
> 
> e ciò che è successo il 5 non è detto che succederà il 21


stai ancora giocando con la ps4? qui parlano del reale.


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi avevano avvisato che bisognava disinfestare la bacheca e ho portato il napalm.
> 
> Vuoi una passata anche tu?  o preferisci l'astrolite?


subito le maniere forti...... mah


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio,la roma sta facendo un grandissimo campionato....ma la juve è un'altra cosa...!Occhio che il ciuccio e dietro....appena vi fermate...


al momento il centrocampo dell'innominabile sta facendo la differenza.   ma se non ci siamo ridotti ad un livello da Premiership scozzese,non so se potranno fare 52 punti nel ritorno.

lo so che siete vicini e che al ritorno dobbiamo venire al San Paolo ma sinceramente a livello difensivo continuate ad essere carenti ma tanto


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> stai ancora giocando con la ps4? qui parlano del reale.





gas ha detto:


> subito le maniere forti...... mah


in effetti con voi 2 basterebbe il Raid


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> al momento il centrocampo dell'innominabile sta facendo la differenza.   ma se non ci siamo ridotti ad un livello da Premiership scozzese,non so potranno fare 52 punti nel ritorno.
> 
> lo so che siete vicini e che al ritorno dobbiamo venire al San Paolo ma sinceramente a livello difensivo continuate ad essere carenti ma tanto


Si,ma la cosa è voluta.Sto pazzo di benitez vuole segnare sempre una rete più degli avversari....della difesa poco gli interessa.Giochiamo con 4 punte vere,due mediani,due centrali,dove solo uno è bravo,e due terzini che sono due ali...vedi tu....!


----------



## gas (14 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti con voi 2 basterebbe il Raid


è ancora in commercio oppure lo avete terminato voi?


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è ancora in commercio oppure lo avete terminato voi?


posso sempre farti avere un paio di bocce di astrolite,nel caso


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma la cosa è voluta.Sto pazzo di benitez vuole segnare sempre una rete più degli avversari....della difesa poco gli interessa.Giochiamo con 4 punte vere,due mediani,due centrali,dove solo uno è bravo,e due terzini che sono due ali...vedi tu....!


Benitez è un ottimo allenatore,ma pensa di essere ancora in Spagna o in Inghilterra dove è normale giocare così.

Infatti il Napoli è uscito dalla Champions  per un gol in meno realizzato,alla fine.

in campionato,occorre che qualcuno gli spieghi il valore delle vittorie per 1-0


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto mi piace sto antro... 

Ciao Simy!


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Quanto mi piace sto antro...
> 
> Ciao Simy!



ciao Kid :bacissimo:
ogni tanto ti fai vedere


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Kid :bacissimo:
> ogni tanto ti fai vedere


Certo, si salutano sempre i vecchi amici.

Kiss


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, si salutano sempre i vecchi amici.
> 
> Kiss


Chi è il rosicone che mi ha disapprovato? Palesati, vile!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Chi è il rosicone che mi ha disapprovato? Palesati, vile!


lo fanno anche con te? anche con me


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo fanno anche con te? anche con me


Goduria, suvvia....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

*a proprosito*

ndo stanno i milanisti???eh??????
dopo le 4 pappine del sassuolo tutti spariti e'????


AHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! POTEREEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Goduria, suvvia....


ah tu dici di usare la psicologias inversa?
godiamo della cosa?
oibo'...va bene


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah tu dici di usare la psicologias inversa?
> godiamo della cosa?
> oibo'...va bene


Uh... che bel culetto... scusa, dicevi?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Uh... che bel culetto... scusa, dicevi?


lo so....
ho voluto essere maliziosa.....
purtroppo mi hanno fatta cosi.....


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo so....
> ho voluto essere maliziosa.....
> purtroppo mi hanno fatta cosi.....


Allora potremmo andare d'accordo, tranquilla. Mangio pane e malizia la mattina. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora potremmo andare d'accordo, tranquilla. Mangio pane e malizia la mattina. :up:



basta che non sei un gobbo......
che tifi?


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> basta che non sei un gobbo......
> che tifi?


Allora non seguo il calcio...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora non seguo il calcio...




sei un gobbo....


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sei un gobbo....



No ma... giusto un pochino eh...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No ma... giusto un pochino eh...


be io ero interista 2 anni fa, l anno sxcorso ho tifato napoli, quest anno sassuolo


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be io ero interista 2 anni fa, l anno sxcorso ho tifato napoli, quest anno sassuolo


Porca miseria, beato chi stringe alleanze con te... :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Porca miseria, beato chi stringe alleanze con te... :rotfl:


ho una visione d annunziana del calcio io


----------



## Kid (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho una visione d annunziana del calcio io


Giusto un attimo...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ndo stanno i milanisti???eh??????
> dopo le 4 pappine del sassuolo tutti spariti e'????
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! POTEREEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Presente
Va bè mi sono consolata con i 3 goal allo Spezia


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No ma... giusto un pochino eh...



Kid arrivi a rinnegare la tua squadra solo per un bel culo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Presente
> Va bè mi sono consolata con i 3 goal allo Spezia


ahahahaah quindi il tuo fanciullo gioiva mentre tu piangevi??? ahahahahaha
derby in casa


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahaah quindi il tuo fanciullo gioiva mentre tu piangevi??? ahahahahaha
> derby in casa


Era in imabarazzo, non sapeva se gioire o no. Troppo combattuto


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era in imabarazzo, non sapeva se gioire o no. Troppo combattuto


povero...
tu dovevi fingere indifferenza.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2014)

*la marcia verso la Stella d'Argento prosegue*

http://static.fanpage.it/calciofanp...segna-il-gol-della-qualificazione-300x225.jpg

e ora caro Oscuro conto sul Napoli,chè io 3 derbies in 8 giorni non li reggo


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://static.fanpage.it/calciofanp...segna-il-gol-della-qualificazione-300x225.jpg
> 
> e ora caro Oscuro conto sul Napoli,*chè io 3 derbies in 8 giorni non li reggo*


nemmeno io :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2014)




----------



## gas (26 Marzo 2014)

ultimamente eravate spariti....
spuntate fuori solo quando riuscite a vincere? e poi al 92°?


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ultimamente eravate spariti....
> spuntate fuori solo quando riuscite a vincere? e poi al 92°?


non mi ero accorta che la bacheca fosse chiusa. 
e poi la vittoria col Torino non potevo farla mancare :diavoletto:


----------



## gas (26 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> *non mi ero accorta che la bacheca fosse chiusa.
> *e poi la vittoria col Torino non potevo farla mancare :diavoletto:


----------



## oscuro (29 Aprile 2014)

*Allora*

Potete leggere tuttscuro ci ha preso ancora una volta:Juve prima,roma seconda,napoli terzo,e mazzarri belle figure di merda.Allora sono o non sono IL MAGO OSCURO?


----------



## perplesso (29 Aprile 2014)

Mah.....ho capito che Mazzarri ti stia sul belino...però

con l'Inter di quest'anno, pensi che qualcun altro potesse far meglio di un quinto posto?  Guarda che è una squadra media l'Inter adesso


----------



## zanna (5 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi ero accorta che la bacheca fosse chiusa.
> e poi la vittoria col Torino non potevo farla mancare :diavoletto:


... della partita col Catania vogliamo parlarne :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## zanna (5 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potete leggere tuttscuro ci ha preso ancora una volta:Juve prima,roma seconda,napoli terzo,e mazzarri belle figure di merda.Allora sono o non sono IL MAGO OSCURO?


:yes:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... della partita col Catania vogliamo parlarne :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Vergogna nera,nn esiste che la seconda ne becchi 4 dall'ultima...falsata la lotta per non retrocedere.Perche'vedi 1 cosa e'non giocare,come ha fatto il Genoa con noi ieri..altra e'perdere apposta.Partita stra venduta..a Catania.


----------



## Simy (5 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... della partita col Catania vogliamo parlarne :carneval::carneval::carneval:


'na tragedia... 'na tragedia vera. ma se ne meritavano molti di più dei 4 che hanno preso per come hanno giocato. 
ma io li amo lo stesso :inlove:


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2014)

il calcio è un bellissimo sport
peccato che ci siano i tifosi


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il calcio è un bellissimo sport
> peccato che ci siano i tifosi


Peccato ci sia la juve,soprattutto.   ciò premesso,dire che la faccia di Rudi Garcia a fine partita era molto promettente


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato ci sia la juve,soprattutto. ciò premesso,dire che la faccia di Rudi Garcia a fine partita era molto promettente


potrei dire altrettanto della roma, ma non mi abbasso a tanto.....


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> potrei dire altrettanto della roma, ma non mi abbasso a tanto.....


chi sta a 7 cm da terra non può abbassarsi più di tanto......


----------



## Eratò (5 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi sta a 7 cm da terra non può abbassarsi più di tanto......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato ci sia la juve,soprattutto.   ciò premesso,dire che la faccia di Rudi Garcia a fine partita era molto promettente


Perpli...Garcia ha fatto figura di m..........domenica,alludendo al Bologna sconfitto 1-0 a Torino...parlo''di squadra molle'',senza pensare che non si poteva regalare niente,dovendo lottare per non retrocedere.Tra l'altro dovesse accadere,al 90% la societa'fallisce,e ciao Bologna FC 1909.

Ieri la sua Roma ha fatto peggio....per fare vincere il Catania...dovrebbe vergognarsi...concordi??nn essere di parte


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perpli...Garcia ha fatto figura di m..........domenica,alludendo al Bologna sconfitto 1-0 a Torino...parlo''di squadra molle'',senza pensare che non si poteva regalare niente,dovendo lottare per non retrocedere.Tra l'altro dovesse accadere,al 90% la societa'fallisce,e ciao Bologna FC 1909.
> 
> Ieri la sua Roma ha fatto peggio....per fare vincere il Catania...dovrebbe vergognarsi...concordi??nn essere di parte


dai su non ti arrabbiare, quest'anno la torta col Chievo non si poteva fare:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai su non ti arrabbiare, quest'anno la torta col Chievo non si poteva fare:mrgreen:


era diverso...lo 0-0 faceva comodo ad entrambi..pensa che andai pure a Verona.

.ricordi Milan-Reggiana,1 vita fa'??Ultima di campionato,Diavolo gia'campione,vinse'salvandosi la Regia...e il lunedi'il suo allenatore..tale Ancelotti...firmo'per il Milan..chissa'perche'---


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perpli...Garcia ha fatto figura di m..........domenica,alludendo al Bologna sconfitto 1-0 a Torino...parlo''di squadra molle'',senza pensare che non si poteva regalare niente,dovendo lottare per non retrocedere.Tra l'altro dovesse accadere,al 90% la societa'fallisce,e ciao Bologna FC 1909.
> 
> Ieri la sua Roma ha fatto peggio....per fare vincere il Catania...dovrebbe vergognarsi...concordi??nn essere di parte


Non credo proprio che la Roma abbai regalato la partita al Catania per far dispetto al Bologna.  si fosse trattato dell'Atalanta o dell'Hellas potevamo anche ipotizzarlo.

Col Bologna non credo sia passato per l'anticamera del cervello manco al magazziniere.

SE il Bologna va giù è solo perchè non fate gol manco a spararvi in porta col pallone,sembrate la Samp dell'ultima caduta in B


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che la Roma abbai regalato la partita al Catania per far dispetto al Bologna. si fosse trattato dell'Atalanta o dell'Hellas potevamo anche ipotizzarlo.
> 
> Col Bologna non credo sia passato per l'anticamera del cervello manco al magazziniere.
> 
> SE il Bologna va giù è solo perchè non fate gol manco a spararvi in porta col pallone,sembrate la Samp dell'ultima caduta in B


mamma mia, davvero imbarazzanti, sembra di veder giocare la squadra della parrocchia. E riescono a peggiorare, partita per partita.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che la Roma abbai regalato la partita al Catania per far dispetto al Bologna.  si fosse trattato dell'Atalanta o dell'Hellas potevamo anche ipotizzarlo.
> 
> Col Bologna non credo sia passato per l'anticamera del cervello manco al magazziniere.
> 
> ...


----------



## birba (5 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Peccato ci sia la juve,soprattutto.   ciò premesso,dire che la faccia di Rudi Garcia a fine partita era molto promettente


posso dire forza juve?


----------



## zanna (5 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> posso dire forza juve?


 Hai presente quella linea sotttilissssima che separa il coraggio dall'incoscienza ... l'hai vista? Beh mi sa che l'hai oltrepassata di una buona metrata :bleble:


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> posso dire forza juve?


NO


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> NO


eddai :inlove:


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Hai presente quella linea sotttilissssima che separa il coraggio dall'incoscienza ... l'hai vista? Beh mi sa che l'hai oltrepassata di una buona metrata :bleble:


dici che mi viene a cercare a casa?


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eddai :inlove:


cosa non ti è chiaro in merito al titolo di questa discussione?


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa non ti è chiaro in merito al titolo di questa discussione?


bisogna essere necessariamente della roma per scrivere qui?


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> bisogna essere necessariamente della roma per scrivere qui?


no,ma inneggiare all'impero del male qui è come smadonnare a voce alta in San Pietro......poi dopo Catania diciamo che siamo un filo più suscettibili del solito


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,ma inneggiare all'impero del male qui è come smadonnare a voce alta in San Pietro......poi dopo Catania diciamo che siamo un filo più suscettibili del solito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l'impero del male mi piace :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo devo dire all'omo, lui è dell'inter :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> bisogna essere necessariamente della roma per scrivere qui?



no, basta non urtare la nostra suscIettibilità, soprattutto quando si parla di Rubentus


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, basta non urtare la nostra suscIettibilità, soprattutto quando si parla di Rubentus


anche io potrei diventare suscettibile però
visto che io nn mi sono messa a dispensare epiteti


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> anche io potrei diventare suscettibile però
> visto che io nn mi sono messa a dispensare epiteti


prendo atto :saggio:


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> anche io potrei diventare suscettibile però
> visto che io nn mi sono messa a dispensare epiteti


è che quella squadra che tifi tu scatena il nostro lato oscuro.   il MIO soprattutto


----------



## Simy (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che quella squadra che tifi tu scatena il nostro lato oscuro. il MIO soprattutto


mica solo il tuo


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mica solo il tuo


lo so sorellina,ma qui la Bestia sono io,mica mi vuoi fregare il posto 

però sono anche quello che guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno,quindi io sto già aspettando l'inizio del prossimo campionato


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che quella squadra che tifi tu scatena il nostro lato oscuro.   il MIO soprattutto


nn ho cambiato squadra quando siamo andati in B
anzi
volevo andare a vedere arezzo juve ma nn ho trovato nessuno disposto ad accompagnarmi 
figurati se mi spavento ahahahah
tanto mica lo sai dove sto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


spero 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so sorellina,ma qui la Bestia sono io,mica mi vuoi fregare il posto
> 
> però sono anche quello che guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno,quindi io sto già aspettando l'inizio del prossimo campionato


io invece voglio vedere se l'anno prossimo facciamo ridere i polli in europa come quest'anno


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io invece voglio vedere se l'anno prossimo facciamo ridere i polli in europa come quest'anno


mah,quest'anno ci siamo fatti scavalcare dal Portogallo,il prossimo ci passerà la Francia......


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah,quest'anno ci siamo fatti scavalcare dal Portogallo,il prossimo ci passerà la Francia......


appunto


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

:triste: è finito il campionato ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :triste: è finito il campionato ...


E non siamo in Europa:triste:


----------



## zanna (19 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non siamo in Europa:triste:


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

ieri prima volta del mio cucciolo allo stadio, con maglietta personalizzata col suo nome ed il suo anno di nascita, insieme a mio fratello... emozione emozione emozione...

bello il mio amore e bella la mia Roma :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ieri prima volta del mio cucciolo allo stadio, con maglietta personalizzata col suo nome ed il suo anno di nascita, insieme a mio fratello... emozione emozione emozione...
> 
> bello il mio amore e bella la mia Roma :inlove::inlove::inlove:


Grande!
Pure io ho portato il mio ieri.
E' alla sua sesta partita, per il momento 5 vittorie nette e 1 pareggio (quello sventurato col Sassuolo dell'anno scorso).
Un vero talismano! 
Solo che mangia sempre, manco fossimo al cinema ahaha


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Grande!
> Pure io ho portato il mio ieri.
> E' alla sua sesta partita, per il momento 5 vittorie nette e 1 pareggio (quello sventurato col Sassuolo dell'anno scorso).
> Un vero talismano!
> Solo che mangia sempre, manco fossimo al cinema ahaha


aho guarda che pure il mio... dopo un hot dog, un cornetto algida, un altro hot dog alla fine gli ho detto che me ne vado in monte mario la prossima e senza di lui!!!


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> aho guarda che pure il mio... dopo un hot dog, un cornetto algida, un altro hot dog alla fine gli ho detto che me ne vado in monte mario la prossima e senza di lui!!!


Cornetto algida 3 euro!!! Uno scandalo!!!
E ne ho dovuti prendere 2 perché il primo era totalmente squagliato e stava scoppiando l'inferno.
Più due bicchieroni d'acqua per un totale di 4 euro, perché il primo l'ha stretto troppo e gli è scoppiato in mano inondando il vicino (meno male che faceva caldo).
In effetti è meglio andà in monte mario almeno se vede bene


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Cornetto algida 3 euro!!! Uno scandalo!!!
> E ne ho dovuti prendere 2 perché il primo era totalmente squagliato e stava scoppiando l'inferno.
> Più due bicchieroni d'acqua per un totale di 4 euro, perché il primo l'ha stretto troppo e gli è scoppiato in mano inondando il vicino (meno male che faceva caldo).
> In effetti è meglio andà in monte mario almeno se vede bene



ok appuntamento in monte mario...
che caro Florenzi solo che me so sentita male pe una foto in cui la nonna ha la faccia di lotito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> View attachment 9158:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




 dove c'è ammore c'è lotito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: M.U.O.R.O.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> View attachment 9159 dove c'è ammore c'è lotito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> M.U.O.R.O.


ahahahahahahhahaahah

oh...ma Garcia si accompagna sempre a "cozze" eh? ma li mortè....


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ahahahahahahhahaahah
> 
> oh...ma Garcia si accompagna sempre a "cozze" eh? ma li mortè....



si ma tanto dura poco perchè ancora non ha conosciuto me!!! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si ma tanto dura poco perchè ancora non ha conosciuto me!!! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Beh devo dire che è un bel tipo, davvero un bell'uomo. E poi è persona di grande intelligenza ed educazione. Era dai tempi del Barone Liedholm che non si vedeva un personaggio di tale spessore a Roma.


----------



## viola di mare (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh devo dire che è un bel tipo, davvero un bell'uomo. E poi è persona di grande intelligenza ed educazione. Era dai tempi del Barone Liedholm che non si vedeva un personaggio di tale spessore a Roma.




quoto non posso smeraldarti


----------



## Tubarao (22 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh devo dire che è un bel tipo, davvero un bell'uomo. E poi è persona di grande intelligenza ed educazione. Era dai tempi del Barone Liedholm che non si vedeva un personaggio di tale spessore a Roma.


Tu hai solo tre anni meno di me.

Hai mai fatto sega a scuola per andare a Trigoria a vedere gli allenamenti di quella Roma. Ti giuro che il vero spettacolo era quello, non la domenica allo stadio.


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu hai solo tre anni meno di me.
> 
> Hai mai fatto sega a scuola per andare a Trigoria a vedere gli allenamenti di quella Roma. Ti giuro che il vero spettacolo era quello, non la domenica allo stadio.


Qualche volta mi portavano a vedere qualche allenamento.
La cosa che non posso dimenticare è lo spettacolo delle pezze incredibili che tirava su rigore e da fermo il Barone malgrado la panza 
Poi i numeri di Bruno Conti che era una vera foca, e la faccia sempre seria del grande Di Bartolomei.

Quanto è cambiato il calcio...e quanto sono diventati brutti i tifosi "clienti".
Una volta la Roma durante la partita non beccava un fischio neanche sul 3 a 0 per l'avversario, poi alla fine sì, ma alla fine! Negli ultimi anni invece ho visto cose disgustose.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Qualche volta mi portavano a vedere qualche allenamento.
> La cosa che non posso dimenticare è lo spettacolo delle pezze incredibili che tirava su rigore e da fermo il Barone malgrado la panza
> Poi i numeri di Bruno Conti che era una vera foca, e la faccia sempre seria del grande Di Bartolomei.
> 
> ...


Il Barone ancora si ostinava a insegnare tecnica e fondamentali a gente come Pruzzo, Conti o Falcao.

Mi ricordo un allenamento specifico per Pruzzo a fine seduta.

Lo metteva sul dischetto di rigore e poi metteva tutti palloni sulla trequarti e faceva tutti spioventi per Pruzzo. Lui doveva stoppare, girarsi e tirare.

A ogni pallone gli diceva: Più veloce, più veloce.

Al decimo Più veloce Pruzzo cominciava e rompersi i coglioni, e il Barone: Ma se non riesci ad essere veloce adesso che sei da solo, come farai quando avrai due difensori addosso.

Altro calcio.


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Il Barone ancora si ostinava a insegnare tecnica e fondamentali a gente come Pruzzo, Conti o Falcao.
> *
> Mi ricordo un allenamento specifico per Pruzzo a fine seduta.
> 
> ...


il barone aveva messo Ciccio Graziani a palleggiare come un ragazzino della scuola calcio... altro mondo e altri uomini.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2014)

che gol, che GOLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

io ti amo mio Capitano!!!

:inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2014)

mi girano un tantino i cojoni!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



viola di mare ha detto:


> mi girano un tantino i cojoni!!!



Mha......capisco fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mha......capisco fino ad un certo punto.


ma mica mi girano perchè abiamo perso, sia chiaro, mi girano perchè vorrei che perdessero per demerito, perchè sono nettamente meno forti, non perchè qualcuno che in buonafede non c'ha capito un cazzo ha rovinato una partita...
nota le parole: nettamente inferiori e buonafede, pensa quanto so sportiva :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

Romanisti..ve lo ricordate questo rigore? Identico a quello di ieri. Solo un paio di anni addietro. com'è che quando li danno agli altri si ruba..Quando li danno alla Roma va bene? che differenza c'è con quello di Maicon?


[video=youtube;n3PzsgkXM10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3PzsgkXM10[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Romanisti..ve lo ricordate questo rigore? Identico a quello di ieri. Solo un paio di anni addietro. com'è che quando li danno agli altri si ruba..Quando li danno alla Roma va bene? che differenza c'è con quello di Maicon?
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;n3PzsgkXM10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3PzsgkXM10[/video]
> ...



io non posso vederlo, ma la domanda è: ma tu a *Paperopoli* che partita te sei visto???


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non posso vederlo, ma la domanda è: ma tu a *Paperopoli* che partita te sei visto???


Io ho visto che l'ultimo gol era sicuramente da annullare. Per il resto nei rigori i falli c'erano (compreso quello dato giustamente alla Roma). anzi..forse ne manca addirittura uno alla Juve (piuttosto netto quello su Marchisio). Il problema è che senza la tecnologia è impossibile per un arbitro stabilire se dentro o fuori area. Non ci riesce neppure la moviola. Solo col computer lo stabilisci. E in diretta pareva assurdo che Maicon fosse fuori area di mezzo centimetro. Sembrava mezzo metro dentro. così come il fallo di Pjanic su Pogba.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho visto che l'ultimo gol era sicuramente da annullare. Per il resto nei rigori i falli c'erano (compreso quello dato giustamente alla Roma). anzi..forse ne manca addirittura uno alla Juve (piuttosto netto quello su Marchisio). Il problema è che senza la tecnologia è impossibile per un arbitro stabilire se dentro o fuori area. Non ci riesce neppure la moviola. Solo col computer lo stabilisci. E in diretta pareva assurdo che Maicon fosse fuori area di mezzo centimetro. Sembrava mezzo metro dentro. così come il fallo di Pjanic su Pogba.
> 
> Buscopann



Premesso che non tengo ne x l'una ne x l'altra,e che ho visto solo il primo tempo,il risultato e'giusto.La Juve ha giocato meglio,e ci ha creduto di piu',Roma gran possesso di palla,ma manco 1 tiro in porta.Arbitraggio ottimo,


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*

A roma manca la cultura della sconfitta e della vittoria.Non sanno vincere e non sanno perdere.L'arbitro di ieri sera a me non è piaciuto....!Per me ha sbagliato tutto,mancano alcuni gialli ai giocatori della roma,i rigori della juve erano mezzi rigori,ed il risultato giusto era un pari.NON esiste scrivere che la roma ha perso per l'arbitro.Esiste scrivere che erano episodi al limite giudicati male.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

Per la cronaca. Io tifo Udinese. E ieri il Cesena ha pareggiato per un bel tuffo di uno in maglia rosa al terzo minuto di recupero. Quello si che ti farebbe girare i coglioni. Ma tutta sta caciara per i rigori della Juve mi sembra francamente esagerata e non del tutto corrispondente alla realtà.
Non vedi il video. Se vuoi ti racconto. 2 o 3 anni fa. Juve-Roma. Punizione di Totti. Mani di Pepe (dentro o fuori? Boh..forse fuori area). Identico a quello di Maicon. Rigore per la Roma. Come la mettiamo?

Buscopann


----------



## gas (6 Ottobre 2014)

è stata una partita difficile da giocare a da arbitrare. Forse il troppo nervosismo ha inciso sul gioco.

comunque le squadre più forti del campionato amio avviso sono la Juve, la Roma e la Fiorentina


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Premesso che non tengo ne x l'una ne x l'altra,e che ho visto solo il primo tempo,il risultato e'giusto.La Juve ha giocato meglio,e ci ha creduto di piu',Roma gran possesso di palla,ma manco 1 tiro in porta.*Arbitraggio ottimo*,



e se lo dici tu stiamo in una botte di ferro!!!



gas ha detto:


> è stata una partita difficile da giocare a da arbitrare. Forse il troppo nervosismo ha inciso sul gioco.
> 
> comunque le squadre più forti del campionato amio avviso sono la Juve, la Roma e la Fiorentina


gas :inlove:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

che nessuno mi parli per le prossime 48 ore...


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che nessuno mi parli per le prossime 48 ore...


Una sbronza e passa tutto 

:sbronza:

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e se lo dici tu stiamo in una botte di ferro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gas :inlove:


Dunque Viola,io ho visto la prima partita di calcio nel 1962,Bologna-Inter 3-2.I miei figli hanno giocato anche a livello semi professionistico,non sai le migliaia di partite che ho visto.Quindi scrivo,con cognizione di causa.Io........


----------



## viola di mare (6 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dunque Viola,io ho visto la prima partita di calcio nel 1962,Bologna-Inter 3-2.I miei figli hanno giocato anche a livello semi professionistico,non sai le migliaia di partite che ho visto.Quindi scrivo,con cognizione di causa.Io........



quell'io allude a me? 
perchè sono donna e giovane e tu sei uomo e anziano? 


comunque ho scritto: e se lo dice lothar siamo in una botte di ferro, mica che sei uno che farfuglia di calcio.
relax che te se alza la pressione!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2014)

Dopo la Tripletta, Rocchi si è portato il pallone a casa. ccisua e de chi non glielo ridice saltellando e con una mano alzata.


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Non è che di rigori per falli molto presunti avvenuti fuori area contro l'innominabile non siano già capitati in passato,gli è che era da tempo che non davano 2 rigori inesistenti in mezzora.

peraltro il circo lo hanno fatto i gobbi dopo il rigore per la Roma,parevano impazziti.   al di là dei 3-4 minuti di fisiologiche proteste post fischio primo rigore,la squadra ha pensato subito a come riprendere la partita.
questo mi è piaciuto molto.

e a me interessava soprattutto vedere come si comportava la squadra.   oggi sappiamo che per batterci ci vogliono 2 rigori fasulli ed un gol viziato da un possibile fuorigioco.

abbiamo altre 32 partite ed il ritorno in casa per rimediare.    semmai la squadra deve migliorare in freddezza sottorete,ieri sera sia Gervinho che Pianjic come conclusioni hanno qualcosa da farsi perdonare


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è che di rigori per falli molto presunti avvenuti fuori area contro l'innominabile non siano già capitati in passato,gli è che era da tempo che non davano 2 rigori inesistenti in mezzora.
> 
> peraltro il circo lo hanno fatto i gobbi dopo il rigore per la Roma,parevano impazziti.   al di là dei 3-4 minuti di fisiologiche proteste post fischio primo rigore,la squadra ha pensato subito a come riprendere la partita.
> questo mi è piaciuto molto.
> ...


Gervinho però è stato devastante negli inserimenti sulla linea di fondo, a me ha deluso parecchio Pianjic... mi aspettavo molto di più da lui. Comunque la squadra mi è piaciuta, del resto è inutile parlare... storia vecchia, come la "signora".


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Gervinho però è stato devastante negli inserimenti sulla linea di fondo, a me ha deluso parecchio Pianjic... mi aspettavo molto di più da lui. Comunque la squadra mi è piaciuta, del resto è inutile parlare... storia vecchia, come la "signora".


gli è che alla Roma manca di un finalizzatore come Tevez.    uno che sappia trasformare in gol le discese di Gervinho ed Iturbe.    ecco,io spero che Iturbe dimostri di saperci fare come realizzatore,perchè l'uomo da 20-25 gol a campionato è fondamentale se vogliamo vincere il campionato


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

*La partita perfetta*

per me sarebbe stata:
"lancio in profondità di Pirlo, splendido anticipo di Manolas ad evitare che la palla giunga a Gervinho, testa alta ad impostare e poi....."
BUUUUUUMMMM...
...........
.........................
....................................
Una bomba atomica sullo Rubentus Stadium.

Grandi discorsi sul campionato falsato da cotanta tragedia.
Il resto d'Italia ammicca e fa selvies...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che alla Roma manca di un finalizzatore come Tevez.    uno che sappia trasformare in gol le discese di Gervinho ed Iturbe.    ecco,io spero che Iturbe dimostri di saperci fare come realizzatore,perchè l'uomo da 20-25 gol a campionato è fondamentale se vogliamo vincere il campionato


Il finalizzatore d'area ci sarebbe pure, Destro in quel ruolo non è male, ma quando gioca il capitano si baratta il lancio di prima (in cui è maestro) e il colpo di genio col centravanti puro. Con Totti in campo diventano fondamentali gli insrimenti dei centrocampisti a supporto delle due ali. E infatti Pianijc la palla gol l'ha avuta, però purtroppo l'ha sbagliata. Con Iturbe abiamo fatto un grande acquisto, più lo vedo più me ne convinco.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> per me sarebbe stata:
> "lancio in profondità di Pirlo, splendido anticipo di Manolas ad evitare che la palla giunga a Gervinho, testa alta ad impostare e poi....."
> BUUUUUUMMMM...
> ...........
> ...



dai Vince..sembri Mazzarri..sempre una scusa..la Roma nel secondo tempo ha fatto 2 tiri in porta..di cui uno e'stato la ''perlina''di Maicon,palla in tribuna...il resto e'banale.La Juve e'molto piu'forte,voi arriverete secondi,per la pochezza della altre...


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> per me sarebbe stata:
> "lancio in profondità di Pirlo, splendido anticipo di Manolas ad evitare che la palla giunga a Gervinho, testa alta ad impostare e poi....."
> BUUUUUUMMMM...
> ...........
> ...


io ti amo, sappilo


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è che di rigori per falli molto presunti avvenuti fuori area contro l'innominabile non siano già capitati in passato,gli è che era da tempo che non davano* 2 rigori inesistenti in mezzora*.
> 
> peraltro il circo lo hanno fatto i gobbi dopo il rigore per la Roma,parevano impazziti.   al di là dei 3-4 minuti di fisiologiche proteste post fischio primo rigore,la squadra ha pensato subito a come riprendere la partita.
> questo mi è piaciuto molto.
> ...


Passi per il primo (opinabile come quello della Roma e identico a quello dato alla Roma come da me postato qualche anno fa). Ma affermare che il secondo dato alla Juve sia inventato mi pare proprio fuori dal mondo. Fallo netto. E nemmeno la tv riesce a stabilire se sia dentro o fuori area. Se fosse successo nell'altra area e non l'avessero dato sarebbe venuto giù il colosseo per tanto casino. E probabilmente anche per il fallo di mano del primo rigore alla Juve a situazione invertita.
Dai su..bisogna anche essere onesti. 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Passi per il primo (opinabile come quello della Roma e identico a quello dato alla Roma come da me postato qualche anno fa). Ma affermare che il secondo dato alla Juve sia inventato mi pare proprio fuori dal mondo. Fallo netto. E nemmeno la tv riesce a stabilire se sia dentro o fuori area. Se fosse successo nell'altra area e non l'avessero dato sarebbe venuto giù il colosseo per tanto casino. E probabilmente anche per il fallo di mano del primo rigore alla Juve a situazione invertita.
> Dai su..bisogna anche essere onesti.
> 
> Buscopann


non so che immagini tu abbia visto,il presunto contatto Pogba-Pianjic era palesemente fuori area e le immagini sono molto chiare.  al massimo Pianjic aveva una mano sulla riga.

non credo proprio che Rocchi avesse in mente il rigore che hai postato tu quando ha fischiato.   semplicemente credeva di aver preso un granchio su Marchisio (sbagliando perchè Marchisio s'è sgambettato da solo) e non gli è parso vero di poter "rimediare"

ma perchè un rigore contro l'innominabile sia rigore,tocca che uno venga ammazzato in area a colpi di machete?

Oh Lichtsteiner pareva John Cena


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Vince..sembri Mazzarri..sempre una scusa..la Roma nel secondo tempo ha fatto 2 tiri in porta..di cui uno e'stato la ''perlina''di Maicon,palla in tribuna...il resto e'banale.La Juve e'molto piu'forte,voi arriverete secondi,per la pochezza della altre...





Simy ha detto:


> io ti amo, sappilo


credo ci sia un equivoco.....(che mi farà giocare l'amore di Simy, ahimè, luce dei miei occhi..):
io non tifo Roma, e la bomba (è atomica, mica selettiva!) falciava non solo gli strisciati........


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so che immagini tu abbia visto,il presunto contatto Pogba-Pianjic era palesemente fuori area e le immagini sono molto chiare.  al massimo Pianjic aveva una mano sulla riga.
> 
> non credo proprio che Rocchi avesse in mente il rigore che hai postato tu quando ha fischiato.   semplicemente credeva di aver preso un granchio su Marchisio (sbagliando perchè Marchisio s'è sgambettato da solo) e non gli è parso vero di poter "rimediare"
> 
> ...


Rispondimi che differenza c'è tra il rigore fischiato a Pepe 3 anni fa su punizione di Totti (e quattro volte che lo scrivo, ma tutti sorvolano) e quello fischiato ieri a Maicon. Ora voglio proprio vedere l'onestà o ci arrampichiamo sui vetri misurando i centimetri del gomito che sporgono dal corpo?
Sul secondo rigore, forse sei tu che non hai visto bene le immagini. Perché anche Pogba ha il piede sinistro sulla riga e il destro è solo leggerissimamente dietro. Dimmi tu quale fenomeno avrebbe potuto accorgersi a velocità normale che era fuori area. Ma voi ci avete mai giocato a calcio?

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> credo ci sia un equivoco.....(che mi farà giocare l'amore di Simy, ahimè, luce dei miei occhi..):
> io non tifo Roma, e la bomba (è atomica, mica selettiva!) falciava non solo gli strisciati........


iange:


per un attimo ho sperato..


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:
> 
> 
> per un attimo ho sperato..


Beh...devi sapere che io tratto sempre su tutto. Convincimi con argomenti che pensi che io possa apprezzare, e magari chiedo a Lizzi di passarmi dei missili Cruise-super-intelligenti che salvino il Pupone e pure Ilary..........


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh...devi sapere che io tratto sempre su tutto. Convincimi con argomenti che pensi che io possa apprezzare, e magari chiedo a Lizzi di passarmi dei missili Cruise-super-intelligenti che salvino il Pupone e pure Ilary..........



non c'è nulla che tu non possa apprezzare di me :simy:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

Dimenticavo..
il rigore della Roma è opinabile come il primo della Juve semplicemente perché il primo fallo furbescamente lo commette Totti, che si trascina poi a terra Lichtsteiner..il quale non molla la presa e finisce per far cadere il Pupone. Anche in questo caso basta aver giocato a calcio per capirlo. E mi pare che la cosa sia stata vista da tutti, telecronisti compresi.
Assolutamente da annullare invece il terzo gol. Quello è fuorigioco. Indiscutibile e facile da vedere per un guardalinee. Alla fine la roma si dovrebbe incazzare con quest'ultimo. Non con l'arbitro. Che ne ha fatte di cotte e di crude da tutte e due le parti.

Buscopann


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è nulla che tu non possa apprezzare di me :simy:


la Giuria ha votato? alzate le palette!!!...:coglione:

Cherie...TU sai toccare...la CORDA giusta!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è nulla che tu non possa apprezzare di me :simy:


devo dirlo?
Tanto già lo sai


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dimenticavo..
> il rigore della Roma è opinabile come il primo della Juve semplicemente perché il primo fallo furbescamente lo commette Totti, che si trascina poi a terra Lichtsteiner..il quale non molla la presa e finisce per far cadere il Pupone. Anche in questo caso basta aver giocato a calcio per capirlo. E mi pare che la cosa sia stata vista da tutti, telecronisti compresi.
> Assolutamente da annullare invece il terzo gol. Quello è fuorigioco. Indiscutibile e facile da vedere per un guardalinee. Alla fine la roma si dovrebbe incazzare con quest'ultimo. Non con l'arbitro. Che ne ha fatte di cotte e di crude da tutte e due le parti.
> 
> Buscopann


Vedi Busc laggiu'non sanno perdere,vincere non se parla....qualche coppetta da poco,2 scudetti,uno regalato dal Duce.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Passi per il primo (opinabile come quello della Roma e identico a quello dato alla Roma come da me postato qualche anno fa). Ma affermare che il secondo dato alla Juve sia inventato mi pare proprio fuori dal mondo. Fallo netto. E nemmeno la tv riesce a stabilire se sia dentro o fuori area. Se fosse successo nell'altra area e non l'avessero dato sarebbe venuto giù il colosseo per tanto casino. E probabilmente anche per il fallo di mano del primo rigore alla Juve a situazione invertita.
> Dai su..bisogna anche essere onesti.
> 
> Buscopann



Partendo dal presupposto che non tifo nè Juve nè Roma. sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che entrambi i rigori erano difficili da decidere sul campo.
forse anche il fuorigioco visto che nessun giocatore della Roma al momento si è lamentato.
Vero è che quando si tratta della Juve nel dubbio si fischia il rigore. E questo è innegabile.
Il rigore della roma poteva non esserci e secondo me Rocchi la fischiato per compensare quello dato alla Juve
Fatto è che l'arbitro ha gestito da subito male una partita importante


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Rispondimi che differenza c'è tra il rigore fischiato a Pepe 3 anni fa su punizione di Totti (e quattro volte che lo scrivo, ma tutti sorvolano) e quello fischiato ieri a Maicon. Ora voglio proprio vedere l'onestà o ci arrampichiamo sui vetri misurando i centimetri del gomito che sporgono dal corpo?
> Sul secondo rigore, forse sei tu che non hai visto bene le immagini. Perché anche Pogba ha il piede sinistro sulla riga e il destro è solo leggerissimamente dietro. Dimmi tu quale fenomeno avrebbe potuto accorgersi a velocità normale che era fuori area. Ma voi ci avete mai giocato a calcio?
> 
> Buscopann


ma assolutamente no,sono sinceramente stupito che possano esserci delle immagini non chiare del fatto.   Pianjic è messo diagonalmente rispetto alla riga d'area,il punto di contatto con Pogba non può essere in alcun modo considerato dentro

sul "rigore" di Maicon,sì.   bisogna proprio misurare i cm sporgenti,specialmente del gomito.   perchè la differenza tra l'essere o non essere rigore è data proprio da quello.

è una cosa difficile,vero,ma se arbitri in serie A si presume che tu abbia doti superiori alla media,per valutare certe situazioni.     

Che poi oltre all'arbitro abbiano toppato anche guardalinee e giudici di porta è vero ed è vero che andrebbero crticati tanto quanto se non più dell'arbitro.

il punto è che hanno sbagliato al 90% a favore dell'innominabile,determinando il risultato in modo pesante.


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la Giuria ha votato? alzate le palette!!!...:coglione:
> 
> Cherie...TU sai toccare...la CORDA giusta!!


:lipstick:



farfalla ha detto:


> *devo dirlo*?
> Tanto già lo sai


non occorre


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> non occorre


rimitivo:


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *ma assolutamente no,sono sinceramente stupito che possano esserci delle immagini non chiare del fatto.   Pianjic è messo diagonalmente rispetto alla riga d'area,il punto di contatto con Pogba non può essere in alcun modo considerato dentro
> 
> sul "rigore" di Maicon,sì.   bisogna proprio misurare i cm sporgenti,specialmente del gomito.   perchè la differenza tra l'essere o non essere rigore è data proprio da quello.
> *
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto che stai valutando situazioni che a velocità normale sono impossibili da vedere? Puoi solo basarti sulle tue sensazioni. 
Bisognerebbe introdurre la moviola, come ormai fanno tutti gli sport tranne il calcio. E anche in quei casi ci sarà qualcuno che in ogni caso non è d'accordo con la decisione presa dall'arbitro. Si diminuirebbe cmq la quantità di errori.

Per il resto concordo con Farfalla. Spesso gli arbitri, nel dubbio, fischiano più a favore della Juve che contro. Questo è assolutamente vero. Ma succede anche col Milan, quando incontra tutte le altre squadre tranne la Juve. 2 anni fa l'Udinese ha perso a Milano con un rigore al 98° minuto che solo l'arbitro ha visto.
Però gli scandali sono altri. Non certo i rigori al limite di ieri sera. Assolutamente opinabili e realisticamente impossibili da valutare a velocità normale.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Busc laggiu'non sanno perdere,vincere non se parla....qualche coppetta da poco,2 scudetti,*uno regalato dal Duce*.


Il Duce tifava Inter. Ai suoi tempi l'Ambrosiana monopolizzava il campionato italiano. Vinceva ovviamente sempre lei.

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il Duce tifava Inter. Ai suoi tempi l'Ambrosiana monopolizzava il campionato italiano. Vinceva ovviamente sempre lei.


Durante tutto il Ventennio l'Inter ha vinto 3 campionati. Il Duce non contava un cazzo, evidentemente.


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Durante tutto il Ventennio l'Inter ha vinto 3 campionati. Il Duce non contava un cazzo, evidentemente.


O forse l'Ambrosiana era una squadra di merda. 3 erano fin troppi 

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che stai valutando situazioni che a velocità normale sono impossibili da vedere? Puoi solo basarti sulle tue sensazioni.
> Bisognerebbe introdurre la moviola, come ormai fanno tutti gli sport tranne il calcio. E anche in quei casi ci sarà qualcuno che in ogni caso non è d'accordo con la decisione presa dall'arbitro. Si diminuirebbe cmq la quantità di errori.
> 
> Per il resto concordo con Farfalla. Spesso gli arbitri, nel dubbio, fischiano più a favore della Juve che contro. Questo è assolutamente vero. Ma succede anche col Milan, quando incontra tutte le altre squadre tranne la Juve. 2 anni fa l'Udinese ha perso a Milano con un rigore al 98° minuto che solo l'arbitro ha visto.
> ...


mah se la mettiamo così,allora il calcio è invalutabile sempre,invece seguendo tutte le competizioni parvemi che certi guardalinee e certi arbitri riescono a vedere fuorigioco di 5 cm e rigori in mezzo ad una selva di gambe.

quindi o i marzinai caso strano non arbitrano mai l'innominabile oppure un arbitro capace può vedere un contatto mezzo metro fuori area senza trasformarlo in mezzo metro dentro.

in verità non sono scandalizzato,dico solo che erano un pò di anni che non la facevano così sporca.  forse non ne sentivano il bisogno


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah se la mettiamo così,allora il calcio è invalutabile sempre,*invece seguendo tutte le competizioni parvemi che certi guardalinee e certi arbitri riescono a vedere fuorigioco di 5 cm e rigori in mezzo ad una selva di gambe.
> *
> quindi o i marzinai caso strano non arbitrano mai l'innominabile oppure un arbitro capace può vedere un contatto mezzo metro fuori area senza trasformarlo in mezzo metro dentro.
> 
> in verità non sono scandalizzato,dico solo che erano un pò di anni che non la facevano così sporca.  forse non ne sentivano il bisogno


Al Mondiale si è visto di molto peggio. E parliamo del Mondiale. 
Nel campionato inglese se ne vedono a volte di tutti i colori.
In Spagna se non indossi una maglia blau-grana o quella bianca del Real, puoi aspettarti di tutto quando vai a giocare al Bernabeu o al Camp Nou..Ovviamente di tutto a tuo sfavore.
Qui da noi la sudditanza verso la Juve esiste. Ma esiste anche quella versa il Milan. Nel dubbio gli arbitri non fischieranno quasi mai contro a queste due squadre. Sono problemi che si risolvono solo con la moviola. Si potrebbero ridurre e di molto gli errori, ma anche in quel caso le polemiche non cesseranno mai, perché rimarrebbero sempre situazioni al limiti del tutto opinabili.
Mi vengono in mente sport come la scherma (dove anche con la moviola spesso le ricostruzioni ti fanno venire il mal di testa) o il rugby (dove a volte le mete non le vede neppure con la moviola).

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah se la mettiamo così,allora il calcio è invalutabile sempre,invece seguendo tutte le competizioni parvemi che certi guardalinee e certi arbitri riescono a vedere fuorigioco di 5 cm e rigori in mezzo ad una selva di gambe.
> 
> quindi o i marzinai caso strano non arbitrano mai l'innominabile oppure un arbitro capace può vedere un contatto mezzo metro fuori area senza trasformarlo in mezzo metro dentro.
> 
> in verità non sono scandalizzato,dico solo che erano un pò di anni che non la facevano così sporca.  forse non ne sentivano il bisogno


Perpl,anni fa'ho arbitrato un'amichevole tra squadre giovanili,della stessa mia societa'.Alla fine non ti dico,gli amici come mi hanno ''cazziato'',hai sbagliato qua',e la'..insomma,caro mio e'difficile.Immagino Ronchi ieri sera....fatte le debite proporzioni.Concordi?


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al Mondiale si è visto di molto peggio. E parliamo del Mondiale.
> Nel campionato inglese se ne vedono a volte di tutti i colori.
> In Spagna se non indossi una maglia blau-grana o quella bianca del Real, puoi aspettarti di tutto quando vai a giocare al Bernabeu o al Camp Nou..Ovviamente di tutto a tuo sfavore.
> Qui da noi la sudditanza verso la Juve esiste. Ma esiste anche quella versa il Milan. Nel dubbio gli arbitri non fischieranno quasi mai contro a queste due squadre. Sono problemi che si risolvono solo con la moviola. Si potrebbero ridurre e di molto gli errori, ma anche in quel caso le polemiche non cesseranno mai, perché rimarrebbero sempre situazioni al limiti del tutto opinabili.
> ...


la moviola nelle mete del rugby non può funzionare perchè la palla sta sotto 20 bestioni da un quintale l'uno, provaci te a capire in che punto sia la palla veramente.....

la moviola in campo sarebbe tecnicamente semplicissima da realizzare,ma almeno qui siamo culturalmente inadatti a reggerla.

immaginati cosa sarebbe successo ieri sera se fosse stata accertata l'inesistenza del rigore di Maicon,per dirne una



lothar57 ha detto:


> Perpl,anni fa'ho arbitrato un'amichevole tra squadre giovanili,della stessa mia societa'.Alla fine non ti dico,gli amici come mi hanno ''cazziato'',hai sbagliato qua',e la'..insomma,caro mio e'difficile.Immagino Ronchi ieri sera....fatte le debite proporzioni.Concordi?


che arbitrare sia difficile è incontestato.    che Rocchi ieri sera sia andato nel pallone nemmeno.   il problema è che quando vanno nel pallone,ci vanno sempre pro innominabile.    sarà un caso.....ma che caso.....


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la moviola nelle mete del rugby non può funzionare perchè la palla sta sotto 20 bestioni da un quintale l'uno, provaci te a capire in che punto sia la palla veramente.....
> 
> la moviola in campo sarebbe tecnicamente semplicissima da realizzare,ma almeno qui siamo culturalmente inadatti a reggerla.
> 
> immaginati cosa sarebbe successo ieri sera se fosse stata accertata l'inesistenza del rigore di Maicon,per dirne una


Sarebbe successo che con la moviola probabilmente non sarebbe stato concesso il rigore. E' giù a gridare. Ma tanto, gridare per gridare, almeno si sarebbero evitate le polemiche.
Nel rugby la moviola funziona benissimo. Molte mete vengono concesse o annullate proprio grazie a questa. Il mio discorso di riferiva a quelle situazioni che non riesci a risolvere con certezza neppure con la moviola. Ce ne sono nel rugby. Come anche nel calcio.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2014)

ci vorrebbe una volontà "politica" forte.     altrimenti finisce come col sorteggio integrale degli arbitri,venne tentato una volta.  lo scudetto lo vinse l'Hellas davanti al Toro.

venne cestinato immediatamente.

qui al terzo rigore annullato all'innominabile scatterebbero le minacce di trasferire la squadra in Ligue 1.

o si troverebbe il modo per affermare che la moviola in campo è influenzabile che so dall'umidità del campo....insomma quando una federazione reduce da 2 Mondiali fallimentari si riduce a votare come nuovo presidente un ultrasettantenne che non ha mai diretto una squadra o una lega professionistica,la vedo male per quel che riguarda gli scatti mentali


----------



## Buscopann (6 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci vorrebbe una volontà "politica" forte.     altrimenti finisce come col sorteggio integrale degli arbitri,venne tentato una volta.  lo scudetto lo vinse l'Hellas davanti al Toro.
> 
> venne cestinato immediatamente.
> 
> ...


Su questo hai perfettamente ragione.
Il calcio fa girare troppi soldi. E questi soldi per l'80% sono in mano sempre alle stesse squadre. Sia in Italia che a livello europeo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (7 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> O forse l'Ambrosiana era una squadra di merda. 3 erano fin troppi
> 
> Buscopann


infatti... ma perchè l'imperfetto?


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news/italia/11702595/Juve-Roma-finisce-in-Parlamento-.html

questa secondo me è un'assurdità


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è nulla che tu non possa apprezzare di me :simy:


 brava amore così si fa!!! 



lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Busc laggiu'non sanno perdere,vincere non se parla....qualche coppetta da poco,2 scudetti,*uno regalato dal Duce*.


:unhappy: e se lo dice lothar è perchè c'era!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> brava amore così si fa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :unhappy: e se lo dice lothar è perchè c'era!!!


O.T. Voglio le tue scarpe (FINE O.T.)


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T. Voglio le tue scarpe (FINE O.T.)



ah ah eccone un'altra!!! che numero porti? non ti stanno, non ti stanno...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ah ah eccone un'altra!!! che numero porti? non ti stanno, non ti stanno...


40


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 40



niente nemmeno volendo


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> niente nemmeno volendo


io ho un 38
ma quei tacchi sono troppo alti per me


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ho un 38
> ma quei tacchi sono troppo alti per me



io sono andata ad una comunione con tacco 13 e l'ho portato tutto il giorno anche sui sampietrini, è una questione di abitudine, poi sarà che io ho una malattia vera per i tacchi, ero incinta di mio figlio e li ho portati fino all'ottavo mese, il nono no perchè avevo due padelle al posto dei piedi sono passata da 49 kg a 72 ( c'avevo fame aho!)


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono andata ad una comunione con tacco 13 e l'ho portato tutto il giorno anche sui sampietrini, è una questione di abitudine, poi sarà che io ho una malattia vera per i tacchi, ero incinta di mio figlio e li ho portati fino all'ottavo mese, il nono no perchè avevo due padelle al posto dei piedi sono passata da 49 kg a 72 ( c'avevo fame aho!)


ah ma pure io adoro i tacchi
da giovane li avevo spesso, minimo tacco 8
purtroppo la schiena non mi consente di tenerli
poi io sono già più alta dell'omo scalza, figurati con un tacco 13


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ah ma pure io adoro i tacchi
> da giovane li avevo spesso, minimo tacco 8
> purtroppo la schiena non mi consente di tenerli
> poi io sono già più alta dell'omo scalza, figurati con un tacco 13



quanto sei alta?


----------



## Stark72 (7 Ottobre 2014)

Viola, m'hai dato un'idea, mò faccio pure io l'avatar con le scarpe ahahahahhaha


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quanto sei alta?


1.72


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

io 1,69 ma molte volte mi sono sentita come la fidanzata di brunetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io 1,69 ma molte volte mi sono sentita come la fidanzata di brunetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il fidanzato è 1.67
quindi non posso proprio mettere dei tacchi troppo alti
poverino, mi sparisce


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> il fidanzato è 1.67
> quindi non posso proprio mettere dei tacchi troppo alti
> poverino, mi sparisce



:up: ci credo!!!


----------



## Stark72 (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io 1,69 ma molte volte mi sono sentita come la fidanzata di brunetta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e vabbè, se te metti con uno di 1,90 te credo


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up: ci credo!!!


però lui apprezza


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e vabbè, se te metti con uno di 1,90 te credo


proprio perchè non era altissimo che mi sono sentita come la fidanzata de brunetta



biri ha detto:


> però lui apprezza


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> 1.72


se alta quanto me, ma i tacchi li porto lo stesso


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se alta quanto me, ma i tacchi li porto lo stesso


confermo infatti uscire con lei è deprimente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> confermo infatti uscire con lei è deprimente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:triste:


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste:


:abbraccio::inlove:


----------



## Stark72 (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se alta quanto me, ma i tacchi li porto lo stesso


secondo me sei più di 1.72 senza tacchi


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2014)

*Simy e viola*

Uscite con me,mettetevi anche i tacchi, tranquille che non vi deprimete,anzi.....


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uscite con me,mettetevi anche i tacchi, tranquille che non vi deprimete,anzi.....


te piacerebbe


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :abbraccio::inlove:


:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uscite con me,mettetevi anche i tacchi, tranquille che non vi deprimete,anzi.....


lo so :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> te piacerebbe



Con voi due assolutamente si....:up:


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con voi due assolutamente si....:up:




:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :bacio:



Per i miei gusti siete troppo brave ragazze.....vi porterei io sulla cattivissima strada....


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per i miei gusti siete troppo brave ragazze.....vi porterei io sulla cattivissima strada....


Simyyyyyyyyyy ma lo senti che dice???


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per i miei gusti siete troppo brave ragazze.....vi porterei io sulla cattivissima strada....



tu ci sottovaluti 
soprattutto quando stiamo insieme


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Simyyyyyyyyyy ma lo senti che dice???


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
si

ma che ne sa


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uscite con me,mettetevi anche i tacchi, tranquille che non vi deprimete,anzi.....


Ma io mi dovrei mettere i trampoli!??!?!?!


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> si
> 
> ma che ne sa



lo distruggiamo 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io mi dovrei mettere i trampoli!??!?!?!


ma che trampoli!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io mi dovrei mettere i trampoli!??!?!?!


non dovendo uscire con lui non ne vedo la necessità 


ps. ragazzì va a giocà più in la che qua la sabbia è finita


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non dovendo uscire con lui non ne vedo la necessità
> 
> 
> ps. ragazzì va a giocà più in la che qua la sabbia è finita




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non dovendo uscire con lui non ne vedo la necessità
> 
> 
> ps. ragazzì va a giocà più in la che qua la sabbia è finita


Ma non mi vedi!? C'è mica pericolo...e su!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non mi vedi!? C'è mica pericolo...e su!!!



si, già ti vedo... a dispensare femori.. 
ripeto... la sabbia è finita .. circolare


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si, già ti vedo... a dispensare femori..
> ripeto... la sabbia è finita .. circolare


Sì ma tesoro mio, io di femori ne ho due...


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma tesoro mio, io di femori ne ho due...


e vabbè, poi diventi un cesso a rotelle... chi è causa del suo mal


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

cesso a pedali Simy, cesso a pedali, cazzo!!!


----------



## Stark72 (7 Ottobre 2014)

ma che state a dì?


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cesso a pedali Simy, cesso a pedali, cazzo!!!



se le mancano i femori come cazzo pedala? le serviranno le rotelle no?


----------



## viola di mare (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se le mancano i femori come cazzo pedala? le serviranno le rotelle no?



scusa hai ragione... non ho riflettuto.


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa hai ragione... non ho riflettuto.


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se le mancano i femori come cazzo pedala? le serviranno le rotelle no?


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


>


dai su apprezza almeno che mi sono preoccupata che ti servono le rotelle


----------



## Nicka (7 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dai su apprezza almeno che mi sono preoccupata che ti servono le rotelle


Sì sì, apprezzo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2014)

*VIola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> lo distruggiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ma che trampoli!!!


Invece di ringraziarmi....siete due brave ragazze e anche timidone....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Ottobre 2014)

Siete riuscite a parlare di scarpe anche in un thread che parla di calcio e di Roma.

Voi non siete il male, voi siete L'Anticristo.


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siete riuscite a parlare di scarpe anche in un thread che parla di calcio e di Roma.
> 
> Voi non siete il male, voi siete L'Anticristo.


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2014)

a lazio come va 'stanno?


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2014)

Lazio Merda


----------



## Stark72 (8 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Lazio Merda


Cattivona :sonar:


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Cattivona :sonar:


sono stata pure troppo buona, sallo


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sono stata pure troppo buona, sallo


Spero che combattete per lo scudetto almeno mi riprendo il denaro investito perchè ora come ora ciò rimesso 5 milioni,simpatizzante Lazio  ma coione ho comperato l'azioni della Roma, dall'ora non seguo più il calcio dato che quel paraculo di sensi vendette il 15 per cento invece di fare come gragnotti che il premio lo dette in azioni.
Niente più calcio neanche la nazionale vedo


----------



## Stark72 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Recupero primo tempo


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siete riuscite a parlare di scarpe anche in un thread che parla di calcio e di Roma.
> 
> Voi non siete il male, voi siete L'Anticristo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lui ha detto:


> a lazio come va 'stanno?


lazio merda


----------



## ologramma (9 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> lazio merda


Cattiva anche tu


----------



## viola di mare (10 Ottobre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Cattiva anche tu


mica è colpa mia se lazio merda!!!


si scrive da se capisci?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Ottobre 2014)

Riommanista stai male!


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Vi odio tutti


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2014)

Sempre e solo Forza Roma! Quando si cade così, l'unica cosa che conta è rialzarsi subito.


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sempre e solo Forza Roma! Quando si cade così, l'unica cosa che conta è rialzarsi subito.


quoto, approvo e sottoscrivo. col sangue


----------



## ologramma (22 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto, approvo e sottoscrivo. col sangue


che batosta ? rimango fiducioso per quello che ti ho detto  almeno lo spero


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Riommanista stai male!


:yoga: io non sto male... ho attivato il primo chakra ed ora sono in pace...






vi odio tutti!!!

:voodoo::kick::kick::kick:


----------



## gas (22 Ottobre 2014)

un bel divario....
le squadre italiane in europa non sono competitive

alcune formazioni sono al top nel campionato italiano, ma quando incontrano i "mostri" devono obbligatoriamente rientrare nella realtà di essere comunque mediocri


----------



## ivanl (22 Ottobre 2014)

Porca Tr...che tranvata!
Io odio il calcio, ma fin da piccolo ho avuto simpatia per la maggica...sentito stamattina alla radio della batosta


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2014)

*Allora*

Si può perdere contro i tedeschi,ma non in quel modo.Alla roma non è la prima volta che succede e sarebbe ora di porsi qualche interrogativo!Purtroppo nel calcio molto contano le motivazioni,l'umiltà.Ieri sera sono entrati in campo pensando di giocare alla pari con il bayern,ma beati cazzi signori miei.Una questione è vincere contro il chievo un'altra e giocare con quei mostri.La roma è un ottima squadra in italia,fuori è poca roba.Poi sarebbe da fare alcune considerazioni sull'ambiente roma,la poca attitudine a vincere,l'arroganza,la supponenza,per radio ho sentito cose inenarrabili...li spaccamo...li rovinamo..vincemo la championsss....ma ndo cazzo annate?Se perde è colpa dell'arbitro...se vince....vincemo la championssss...ma può essere?ieri sera ho perso stima anche per questo professorone francese....che come tutti i francesi e spocchioso e arrogante...e questo signore il 7 novembre del 2007 con il suo lilla aveva perso 6 a 1...sempre con il bayern,a quanto pare doveva cercare di ripetere l'impresa e ci è riuscito.Allora il tifoso faccia il tifoso,io sono sportivo e ho giocato un pò a pallone,se fossi stato meno intemperante magari in qualche serie minore sarei arrivato,deve cambiare la testa di questa città....di questo ambiente....!


----------



## Stark72 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Differenza abissale, ma quando ne prendi 7 è questione di testa. 
L'anno scorso l'Atletico Madrid non era di certo la squadra più forte, però...
Non puoi affrontare quei mostri a testa bassa.
Su facebook campeggia il mio faccione con espressione eloquente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Differenza abissale, ma quando ne prendi 7 è questione di testa.
> L'anno scorso l'Atletico Madrid non era di certo la squadra più forte, però...
> Non puoi affrontare quei mostri a testa bassa.
> *Su facebook campeggia il mio faccione con espressione eloquente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2014)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Differenza abissale, ma quando ne prendi 7 è questione di testa.
> L'anno scorso l'Atletico Madrid non era di certo la squadra più forte, però...
> Non puoi affrontare quei mostri a testa bassa.
> Su facebook campeggia il mio faccione con espressione eloquente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti ho scritto proprio questo.Attitudine menatale,in questa città è sempre mancata.....!


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Differenza abissale, ma quando ne prendi 7 è questione di testa.
> L'anno scorso l'Atletico Madrid non era di certo la squadra più forte, però...
> Non puoi affrontare quei mostri a testa bassa.
> Su facebook campeggia il mio faccione con espressione eloquente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::up:


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si può perdere contro i tedeschi,ma non in quel modo.Alla roma non è la prima volta che succede e sarebbe ora di porsi qualche interrogativo!Purtroppo nel calcio molto contano le motivazioni,l'umiltà.Ieri sera sono entrati in campo pensando di giocare alla pari con il bayern,ma beati cazzi signori miei.Una questione è vincere contro il chievo un'altra e giocare con quei mostri.La roma è un ottima squadra in italia,fuori è poca roba.Poi sarebbe da fare alcune considerazioni sull'ambiente roma,la poca attitudine a vincere,l'arroganza,la supponenza,per radio ho sentito cose inenarrabili...li spaccamo...li rovinamo..vincemo la championsss....ma ndo cazzo annate?Se perde è colpa dell'arbitro...se vince....vincemo la championssss...ma può essere?ieri sera ho perso stima anche per questo professorone francese....che come tutti i francesi e spocchioso e arrogante...e questo signore il 7 novembre del 2007 con il suo lilla aveva perso 6 a 1...sempre con il bayern,a quanto pare doveva cercare di ripetere l'impresa e ci è riuscito.Allora il tifoso faccia il tifoso,io sono sportivo e ho giocato un pò a pallone,se fossi stato meno intemperante magari in qualche serie minore sarei arrivato,deve cambiare la testa di questa città....di questo ambiente....!


Come ha detto ieri sera Pep Guadiola,questo risultato è un incidente che non si ripeterà tra 2 settimane.

Sicuramente c'è stato un eccesso di euforia dato anche dall'aver rivisto l'Olimpico finalmente esaurito dopo tanto tempo.

sicuramente c'è da lavorare sulla mentalità di molti giocatori (in questo senso l'assenza di Maicon e Keita è stata devastante), sicuramente Holebas e Cole non sono presentabili contro Robben e Muller.

Ma siamo sempre secondi nel girone,il City ha fatto 2-2 contro una squadra che abbiamo asfaltato in settembre.

non eravamo il Madrid dopo il 5-1 col CSKA e non siamo il Bate Borisov adesso dopo l'1-7 col Bayern.

domenica si va a giocare con la Samp,lo vedremo lì se questa squadra ha l'umiltà di imparare da certe lezioni


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Come ha detto ieri sera Pep Guadiola,questo risultato è un incidente che non si ripeterà tra 2 settimane.
> 
> Sicuramente c'è stato un eccesso di euforia dato anche dall'aver rivisto l'Olimpico finalmente esaurito dopo tanto tempo.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non Muller, ma Müller ... 
non per inferire ... ma l'ultimo segno è stato fatto da uno svizzero ... 
Il monaco è forte ... comunque, il Schalke ha fatto anche un buon risultato ... 

Vedremo ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non Muller, ma Müller ...
> non per inferire ... ma l'ultimo segno è stato fatto da uno svizzero ...
> ...


gli è che non ho il segno sulla tastiera e non so come farlo


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che non ho il segno sulla tastiera e non so come farlo



Ciao

tutto chiaro ... ho dovuto cambiare l'impostazione della tastiera
per scrivere qui ... non sempre mi riesce  ... esce come capita. 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (22 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non Muller, ma Müller ...
> non per inferire ... ma l'ultimo segno è stato fatto da uno svizzero ...
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che non ho il segno sulla tastiera e non so come farlo



Perpli ma non si era detto che su questo 3D non è che potevano scriverci tutti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne scherzo :abbraccio:


mica tanto!


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Perpli ma non si era detto che su questo 3D non è che potevano scriverci tutti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sienne scherzo :abbraccio:
> 
> ...



Ciao

 ... non seguo proprio. Ma dopo aver visitato il Ruhrgebiet ... e visto il calore del Schalke,
e la bravura e simpatia di Müller (anche se è del monaco) ... il sangue scorre ... 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

[video=vimeo;110452110]http://vimeo.com/110452110[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (30 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... non seguo proprio. Ma dopo aver visitato il Ruhrgebiet ... e visto il calore del Schalke,
> e la bravura e simpatia di Müller (anche se è del monaco) ... il sangue scorre ...
> ...



La squadra più bella della Germania è il St. Pauli 

Leggiti la loro storia.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Calma e gesso*

pensiamo a sopravvivere a Napoli.    potrebbe essere la svolta vera del campionato


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensiamo a sopravvivere a Napoli.    potrebbe essere la svolta vera del campionato


Non riusciamo mai a giocarci a ranghi completi ed è la squadra che soffriamo di più, vediamo un po', le premesse non sono proprio le migliori, ci mancava pure l'infortunio di Astori.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



perplesso ha detto:


> pensiamo a sopravvivere a Napoli.    potrebbe essere la svolta vera del campionato




Non credo!E ti dico che non ho la minima idea di come possa andare a finire.Il napoli è capace di tutto,una squadra sbilanciata,e con difensori che fanno errori che neanche nei campetti di periferia,davanti però se gli lasci spazio fanno veramente paura....!Troverete un brutto ambiente,brutta partita e arbitro sotto pressione......!Dipende con quale testa andate a napoli e se pensate al bayern


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2014)

Non credo penseranno al Bayern,a meno che la partita non si metta subito o troppo male o troppo bene da concederti il il lusso di distrarti.

So che il Napoli non ha difesa,ma ultimanente vedo che anche la Roma non è fluida in attacco.

boh.  non so veramente che pensare


----------



## lothar57 (30 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensiamo a sopravvivere a Napoli.    potrebbe essere la svolta vera del campionato


Come sai io non parteggio,per nessuna,in serie A.Ma vedo calcio da 50anni..quindo dico che questo e'l'anno della Roma.La Juve e'cotta,in pausa ho visto la rete del Genoa,non si prende un simile goal.Non vedo chi altri,possa insidiare la Roma.Il Napoli,e'troppo discontinuo,e il resto e'robetta........


----------



## Tubarao (30 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sai io non parteggio,per nessuna,in serie A.Ma vedo calcio da 50anni..quindo dico che questo e'l'anno della Roma.La Juve e'cotta,in pausa ho visto la rete del Genoa,non si prende un simile goal.Non vedo chi altri,possa insidiare la Roma.Il Napoli,e'troppo discontinuo,e il resto e'robetta........


E la grattata di palle, rigorosamente a pelle, si udì dagli Appennini alle Ande


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Non credo penseranno al Bayern,a meno che la partita non si metta subito o troppo male o troppo bene da concederti il il lusso di distrarti.
> 
> So che il Napoli non ha difesa,ma ultimanente vedo che anche la Roma non è fluida in attacco.
> 
> boh.  non so veramente che pensare


Per voi sarebbe stato meglio se il napoli avesse vinto ieri sera.Poi c'è la questione tifosi:sarete senza tifosi,in un ambiente ostile,credo che se il napoli perdesse i tifosi non perdonerebbero la sconfitta dopo la storia di Ciro Esposito..la sensazione è che potrebbero indirizzare la partita in un certo modo....


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sai io non parteggio,per nessuna,in serie A.Ma vedo calcio da 50anni..quindo dico che questo e'l'anno della Roma.La Juve e'cotta,in pausa ho visto la rete del Genoa,non si prende un simile goal.Non vedo chi altri,possa insidiare la Roma.Il Napoli,e'troppo discontinuo,e il resto e'robetta........



La verità è che è un campionato mediocre.Se il napoli non avesse preso al 94 il goal di hernanes a milano,e se ieri sera quel panzone spagnolo mandava sul dischetto Mertens, oggi eravamo a 2 punti da roma e juve.CIoè una squadra penosa come il napoli a 2 punti dalle prime....pensa un po'.Ma li vedi i goal che prende il napoli?io giocavo davanti,ma il nostro mister diceva sempre ai difensori:RIGà IN AREA SUI CROSS ESTERNI MAI E POI MAI PERDERE IL CONTATTO CON L'ATTACCANTE,NON DOVETE GUARDARE SOLO LA PALLA....!E quel coglionazzo di albiol che fa?guarda la palla....e buca l'intervento....e ancora più coglionazzo benitez che non fa giocare un altro....STRACAZZO.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Poi*

Il mister mi diceva sempre:SE TI CAPITASSE DI DOVER TIRARE UN RIGORE A FINE PARTITA NON PIAZZARLA,BOTTA CENTRALE A MEZZA ALTEZZA.Mister perché?PERCHè SEI STANCO...E FAI Più FATICA CENTRARE L'ANGOLO.....!E benitez MAGNA E DORME...OGNI TANTO SCRIVE...MA CHE CAZZO TI SCRIVI COGLIONE?18 MESI A NAPOLI 18 MESI LE STESSE CAZZATE,BENITEZ DEVI SCRIVERE QUANTO SEI COGLIONE.....!


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Se*

Ehhhe se avessi avuto un 'altra testa a 17 anni...se non avessi dato quel destro in bocca all'allenatore avversario....:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mister mi diceva sempre:SE TI CAPITASSE DI DOVER TIRARE UN RIGORE A FINE PARTITA NON PIAZZARLA,BOTTA CENTRALE A MEZZA ALTEZZA.Mister perché?PERCHè SEI STANCO...E FAI Più FATICA CENTRARE L'ANGOLO.....!E benitez MAGNA E DORME...OGNI TANTO SCRIVE...MA CHE CAZZO TI SCRIVI COGLIONE?18 MESI A NAPOLI 18 MESI LE STESSE CAZZATE,BENITEZ DEVI SCRIVERE QUANTO SEI COGLIONE.....!


Come le tirava Agostino. Botta terrificante a mezza altezza.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Se nel campionato nostro ci butti lo Shalke04 fa il vuoto.
Aurea mediocritas.
Ieri sera il Cesena imbarazzante, scarpari indegni di calcare un campo di serie A. Da pischello vedevo altre partite, ti arrivava l'Ascoli con Dirceu e Vincenzi. Altra roba.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità è che è un campionato mediocre.Se il napoli non avesse preso al 94 il goal di hernanes a milano,e se ieri sera quel panzone spagnolo mandava sul dischetto Mertens, oggi eravamo a 2 punti da roma e juve.CIoè una squadra penosa come il napoli a 2 punti dalle prime....pensa un po'.Ma li vedi i goal che prende il napoli?io giocavo davanti,ma il nostro mister diceva sempre ai difensori:RIGà IN AREA SUI CROSS ESTERNI MAI E POI MAI PERDERE IL CONTATTO CON L'ATTACCANTE,NON DOVETE GUARDARE SOLO LA PALLA....!E quel coglionazzo di albiol che fa?guarda la palla....e buca l'intervento....e ancora più coglionazzo benitez che non fa giocare un altro....STRACAZZO.


Ovvio amico,troppi stranieri.Hai visto italiani,nei candidati al pallone d'oro??
Sai che ieri sera,pur avendo sky calcio,ho preferito guardare un film???Io che odio la tv.....meglio un film sui diversamenti fedeli,che la serie A...........


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Se nel campionato nostro ci butti lo Shalke04 fa il vuoto.
> Aurea mediocritas.
> Ieri sera il Cesena imbarazzante, scarpari indegni di calcare un campo di serie A. Da pischello vedevo altre partite, ti arrivava l'Ascoli con Dirceu e Vincenzi. Altra roba.



D?accrdissimo,guimaraes dirceu giocò anche nel napoli,tutto mancino...è morto qualche anno fa,incidente stradale...


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ovvio amico,troppi stranieri.Hai visto italiani,nei candidati al pallone d'oro??
> Sai che ieri sera,pur avendo sky calcio,ho preferito guardare un film???Io che odio la tv.....meglio un film sui diversamenti fedeli,che la serie A...........


Andiamo in europa e facciam figure di merda.Per assurdo il napoli è la squadra più europea che c'è in italia...parlo di mentalità offensiva.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Ottobre 2014)

Leggetelo. F.A.N.T.A.S.T.I.C.O.

http://calciatoribrutti.com/carlos-henrique-kaiser-il-genio-che-truffo-mezzo-brasile/


Parlando di cose serie invece, per i nostalgici di un certo tipo di calcio, leggetevi:

_*"Un giorno triste così felice. Sócrates, viaggio nella vita di un rivoluzionario".

*_Quando la liberazione di un paese passa anche per un campo di calcio.

C'è un pezzo bellissimo. '82. Mondiale in Spagna. Italia 3 - Brasile 2.

Al ritorno negli spogliatoi Falcao incazzatissimo che smadonnava: Cazzo, io li conosco, ci gioco con loro, sul 2 - 2 dovevamo aspettarli, ve lo dicevo. Non dovevamo attaccare.

Socrates si alza, gli mette una mano sulla spalla e con molta calma gli dice: Paulo. Noi siamo il Brasile. Noi attaccheremo sempre.



Noi godiamo ancora di quella partita perché siamo Italiani. Ma non si può non amare quel Brasile e quella concezione di gioco.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Come le tirava Agostino. Botta terrificante a mezza altezza.


Bravo e all'epoca di Agostino i palloni erando duri...questi vanno a vento....!Mi ricordi ancora da tifoso del napoli i lanci di 40 metri di ago e le botte al volo di conti....che giocatori....!Oggi sono una manica de frocetti,sempre per terra,gnè gne,alzano sempre il braccio,simulano di tutto e se non butti fuori il pallone se straniscono pure.Ma che pena.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravo e all'epoca di Agostino i palloni erando duri...questi vanno a vento....!Mi ricordi ancora da tifoso del napoli i lanci di 40 metri di ago e le botte al volo di conti....che giocatori....!Oggi sono una manica de frocetti,sempre per terra,gnè gne,alzano sempre il braccio,simulano di tutto e se non butti fuori il pallone se straniscono pure.Ma che pena.


Io ricordo un lancio da linea laterale sinistra a destra,per Baggio quando era qua'.Sembrava avesse la calamita' ai piedi,mai visto stoppare cosi'...un incanto.


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E la grattata di palle, rigorosamente a pelle, si udì dagli Appennini alle Ande


Sicuro che lo vince la Roma..E' proprio il suo anno. Non vedo come lo possa perdere :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Sicuro che lo vince la Roma..E' proprio il suo anno. Non vedo come lo possa perdere :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Pensando di averlo già vinto come succede spesso a questa città,a questo ambiente.....!


----------



## viola di mare (30 Ottobre 2014)

fratello Perplesso e sorella Simy perchè questi stanno qui a farfugliare di calcio ed a portare una sfiga della Madonna???

:embolo: fuori tutti da qui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fratello Perplesso e sorella Simy perchè questi stanno qui a farfugliare di calcio ed a portare una sfiga della Madonna???
> 
> :embolo: fuori tutti da qui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. ora chiedo a Perply di mettere il thread in modalità "solo lettura" per i non romanisti. 
echecazzo.


----------



## viola di mare (30 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. ora chiedo a Perply di mettere il thread in modalità "solo lettura" per i non romanisti.
> echecazzo.



echecazzo ci stava tutto!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. ora chiedo a Perply di mettere il thread in modalità "solo lettura" per i non romanisti.
> echecazzo.


Ah ok, allora prima che mi cacciate dal thread vorrei dire "Roma merda. Zero tituli."


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*Io*



viola di mare ha detto:


> echecazzo ci stava tutto!


Io posso scrivere ovunque.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora prima che mi cacciate dal thread vorrei dire "Roma merda. Zero tituli."


:blee::blee:


----------



## viola di mare (30 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora prima che mi cacciate dal thread vorrei dire "Roma merda. Zero tituli."


:dito:



oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso scrivere ovunque.



:bleble:


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso scrivere ovunque.


DIPENDE :lipstick:


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fratello Perplesso e sorella Simy perchè questi stanno qui a farfugliare di calcio ed a portare una sfiga della Madonna???
> 
> :embolo: fuori tutti da qui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Simy ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa. ora chiedo a Perply di mettere il thread in modalità "solo lettura" per i non romanisti.
> echecazzo.


calma ragazze.   la riserva di femori per colei cui nulla dev'essere negato e la provvista di pelli umane per le poltrone di casa non va mai depauperata


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> DIPENDE :lipstick:




Ma hai letto il forum?tanti uomini vogliono conoscermi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che culo vero?le donne latitano....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai letto il forum?tanti uomini vogliono conoscermi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che culo vero?*le donne latitano....:rotfl:*


ti devo spiegare io il perché? :diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> calma ragazze.   la riserva di femori per colei cui nulla dev'essere negato e la provvista di pelli umane per le poltrone di casa non va mai depauperata


:yes:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

Io sono sportivo.. Sto dicendo che è l'anno della Roma..Non capisco perché non dovrei scriverlo 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Ottobre 2014)

Poi..anche se non dovesse..potete attingere da me. Buscopan per tutti!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono sportivo.. Sto dicendo che è l'anno della Roma..Non capisco perché non dovrei scriverlo
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Poi..anche se non dovesse..potete attingere da me. Buscopan per tutti!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



:dito:


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

ciaooo io sono nuova e sono lupacchiotta DOC 100%....

domani la vedo male ragazzi, male male


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciaooo io sono nuova e sono lupacchiotta DOC 100%....
> 
> domani la vedo male ragazzi, male male



domani è già scritto il risultato secondo me 

(Benvenuta Banshee )


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciaooo io sono nuova e sono lupacchiotta DOC 100%....
> 
> domani la vedo male ragazzi, male male




no vabbè te prego non gufare pure te


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no vabbè te prego non gufare pure te


no, non gufo... credo sia scritto per il discorso ordine pubblico... se andiamo là e vinciamo pure ce sparano


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> domani è già scritto il risultato secondo me
> 
> (Benvenuta Banshee )


graziee!! eh pure secondo me...


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> no, non gufo... credo sia scritto per il discorso ordine pubblico... se andiamo là e vinciamo pure ce sparano




hanno vietato la trasferta ai romanisti


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

speriamo in una tranquilla salvezza, servono ancora 23 punti


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> speriamo in una tranquilla salvezza, servono ancora 23 punti


rispetto alla fine non dico niente 

ho letto che la trasferta è vietata, ma ho letto anche che la squadra arriverà in aereo, saranno scortati dai blindati e alloggeranno in un albergo sconosciuto.. :confuso:

quindi temo che li agevoleranno nella vittoria onde evitare i tifosi napoletani inferociti...


----------



## Stark72 (31 Ottobre 2014)

a me sti climi da Belfast anni 70 fanno una tristezza infinita


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a me sti climi da Belfast anni 70 fanno una tristezza infinita


pure a me...


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2014)

vi saluto ragazzi, sono senza pc questo fine settimana...c'aggiorniamo lunedì e speriamo con 3 punti in più!

DAJE ROMA DAJE


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Hanno vietato la trasferta e hanno fatto bene,un tifoso della roma ha ucciso un tifoso del napoli,e la curva della roma,esattamente la curva sud ha espresso anche solidarietà al tifoso della roma,inneggiando alla sua libertà.Essere tifosi di una squadra va bene,spalleggiare un assassino proprio no.D'altronde è anche per questi motivi che la tifoseria della roma non è amatissima.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

Voi non lo ricordate ma io ricordo quando i tifosi del Napoli andavano a supportare la Roma del Barone nella curva sud contro la Juve: le tifoserie all'epoca erano gemellate. Fu l'arrivo di Maradona, credo, a far "rompere le giarretelle" ....


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> rispetto alla fine non dico niente
> 
> ho letto che la trasferta è vietata, ma ho letto anche che la squadra arriverà in aereo, saranno scortati dai blindati e alloggeranno in un albergo sconosciuto.. :confuso:
> 
> quindi temo che li agevoleranno nella vittoria onde evitare i tifosi napoletani inferociti...


Esattamente quello che succede al Madrid da 80 anni ogni volta che va a giocare nei Paesi Baschi.

non credo proprio che l'arbitro di domani voglia fare come Rocchi a Torino.    sarebbe la classica pezza peggiore del buco


----------



## drusilla (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ma il tifoso della Roma era ferito e circondato quando sparò...


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Voi non lo ricordate ma io ricordo quando i tifosi del Napoli andavano a supportare la Roma del Barone nella curva sud contro la Juve: le tifoserie all'epoca erano gemellate. Fu l'arrivo di Maradona, credo, a far "rompere le giarretelle" ....



No!Il gemelaggio si è rotto perchè il napoli cominciò a vincere...e sappiamo tutti quale possa essere la sportività dei tifosi della roma.Io ero allo stadio quando si è rotto il gemellaggio....fu Salvatore Bagni dopo un arbitraggio penoso ad andare sotto la tribuna a fare casino e fece pure bene.....


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*See*



drusilla ha detto:


> Ma il tifoso della Roma era ferito e circondato quando sparò...



Una perizia dice una cosa,un'altra perizia dice molto altro,e comunque cosa ci faceva un tifoso della roma a fiorentina napoli di coppa italia?cosa ci faceva con una pistola con matricola abrasa e senza porto d'armi nei pressi dello stadio?NON SCHERZIAMO!


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!Il gemelaggio si è rotto perchè il napoli cominciò a vincere...e sappiamo tutti quale possa essere la sportività dei tifosi della roma.Io ero allo stadio quando si è rotto il gemellaggio....fu Salvatore Bagni dopo un arbitraggio penoso ad andare sotto la tribuna a fare casino e fece pure bene.....


L'avevo detto in modo più soft (arrivo di Maradona = vittorie = "freva" dei romanisti) ma non volevo sbatterglielo in faccia visto che siano ospiti in casa loro sulla Bacheca giallorossa  :rotfl::up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*H7*



Hellseven ha detto:


> L'avevo detto in modo più soft (arrivo di Maradona = vittorie = "freva" dei romanisti) ma non volevo sbatterglielo in faccia visto che siano ospiti in casa loro sulla Bacheca giallorossa  :rotfl::up:



Io infatti mi tiro fuori,volevo solo scrivere che hanno fatto bene a non mandare tifosi della roma a napoli.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io infatti mi tiro fuori,volevo solo scrivere che hanno fatto bene a non mandare tifosi della roma a napoli.


Assolutamente si. Finiva malissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno vietato la trasferta e hanno fatto bene,un tifoso della roma ha ucciso un tifoso del napoli,e la curva della roma,esattamente la curva sud ha espresso anche solidarietà al tifoso della roma,inneggiando alla sua libertà.Essere tifosi di una squadra va bene,spalleggiare un assassino proprio no.D'altronde è anche per questi motivi che la tifoseria della roma non è amatissima.


Tanti anni fa',finimmo per errore al confine della nostra tribuna(Bologna),con la parte romana.A parte che fumavano solo spinelli,non ti dico le facce da galera.Senza offesa per gli ''amici''romani,veramente brutta gente.E non ti dico quando Beppe Signori,siglo'il pareggio......per noi.


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tanti anni fa',finimmo per errore al confine della nostra tribuna(Bologna),con la parte romana.A parte che fumavano solo spinelli,non ti dico le facce da galera.Senza offesa per gli ''amici''romani,veramente brutta gente.E non ti dico quando Beppe Signori,siglo'il pareggio......per noi.


siamo proprio brutta gggggente!!!
l'altri tutti chierichetti allo stadio... ma che ne sappiamo noi se siamo rintronati dalle canne?

Oscù leggiti la storia del tifoso romanista e del tifoso napoletano, poi la piantiamo sempre co du pesi e du misure??? essù dai!!!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> siamo proprio brutta gggggente!!!
> l'altri tutti chierichetti allo stadio... ma che ne sappiamo noi se siamo rintronati dalle canne?
> 
> Oscù leggiti la storia del tifoso romanista e del tifoso napoletano, poi la piantiamo sempre co du pesi e du misure??? essù dai!!!



Conosco bene quella storia,conosco bene il precedenti penali del sign De santis,e se fosse per me lo farei marcire in carcere.Due pesi e due misure?guarda che un tifoso del napoli non è più tornato a casa..non scherziamo.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

De Santis dovrà pure marcire in carcere... ma ha sparato dopo essere stato aggredito da un gruppo di tifosi napoletani. 

http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...de_santis_spar_quando_era_gi_ferito-95445643/

tifoso romanista Daniele De Santis avrebbe sparato quattro colpi di pistola contro i sostenitori del Napoli quando era già ferito. Lo sostengono i tecnici del Racis, gli esperti della scientifica dei Carabinieri, nella perizia disposta dal gip del tribunale di Roma, Giacomo Ebner, in merito *all'uccisione di Ciro Esposito*, morto a seguito degli incidenti avvenuti prima della finale di Coppa Italia Fiorentina-Napoli in viale di Tor di Quinto il 3 maggio scorso.

"Si ritiene che De Santis - scrivono i periti nel documento di oltre 600 pagine - sopraffatto dagli aggressori, ferito e sanguinante, con le mani sporche del suo stesso sangue abbia impugnato l'arma ed abbia esploso i quattro colpi ferendo i tifosi napoletani".
Le seicento pagine e più ricostruiscono le drammatiche fasi culminate nella sparatoria e nel ferimento di tre tifosi azzurri da parte dell'ex ultrà romanista,  che è accusato dalla Procura di omicidio volontario. De Santis viene raggiunto da un gruppo di supporter partenopei dopo aver tentato di chiudere il cancello del vialetto che porta al circolo culturale Ciak, dove si trova la sua abitazione. *"Cade a terra - è scritto nella perizia - viene aggredito e inizia a perdere abbondantemente sangue. Non si esclude che in questa fase sia  stato utilizzato il coltello a serramanico per mano di uno dei tifosi partenopei. Dopo avvengono gli spari in rapida successione".
*
Immediato il commento dei legali del tifoso romanista:  "Le conclusioni della perizia vanno in direzione opposta a quanto inizialmente riportato dai media. La dinamica dei fatti che è stata ricostruita risulta essere palesemente incompatibile con la tesi dell'agguato". "Alla luce di quanto descritto dai periti - sostengono - sembra doveroso che le indagini della procura siano volte anche a chiarire la dinamica di quello che a tutti gli effetti appare un tentativo di omicidio nei confronti del nostro assistito".


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosco bene quella storia,conosco bene il precedenti penali del sign De santis,e se fosse per me lo farei marcire in carcere.Due pesi e due misure?guarda che un tifoso del napoli non è più tornato a casa..non scherziamo.


il fulcro del discorso non era questo Oscuro e non mi metterò certo a discutere con te di questo, io sono cosciente e sicuramente molto addolorata per il ragazzo che non è tornato a casa e su questo non provare nemmeno a pensare che lontanamente non sia così, ma non stiamo parlando di un cherubino morto per mano del demonio, stiamo parlando di un demonio che ha sparato da terra dopo che lo avevano accoltellato. ora che De Santis debba marcire in carcere è indiscusso, ma accomunare tutta una tifoseria al singolo beh io non l'accetto, perchè allora dobbiamo accomunare tutti i napoletani a jenny 'a carogna e che tutte le guardie so infami... ma pensa te...


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

Messa così,sembra legittima difesa


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> De Santis dovrà pure marcire in carcere... ma ha sparato dopo essere stato aggredito da un gruppo di tifosi napoletani.
> 
> http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...de_santis_spar_quando_era_gi_ferito-95445643/
> 
> ...



lo stavo postaando io


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> De Santis dovrà pure marcire in carcere... ma ha sparato dopo essere stato aggredito da un gruppo di tifosi napoletani.
> 
> http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...de_santis_spar_quando_era_gi_ferito-95445643/
> 
> ...



Si la perizia dei cc dice questo,c'è un'altra perizia che dice altro.Resta un fatto:questo pezzo di merda girava armato,senza averne titolo,e con una pistola con matricola abrasa....!Cosa cazzo ci faceva se la partita era fiorentina napoli?potrebbe aver sparato per difendersi?potrebbe... resta il fatto che ha ucciso una persona non armata,minimo è eccesso di legittima difesa.Sempre un delinquente resta.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*No*



perplesso ha detto:


> Messa così,sembra legittima difesa



Insomma......!Non è stato trovato alcun coltello...!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Informatevi bene.....ci sono due perizie......!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si la perizia dei cc dice questo,c'è un'altra perizia che dice altro.Resta un fatto:questo pezzo di merda girava armato,senza averne titolo,e con una pistola con matricola abrasa....!Cosa cazzo ci faceva se la partita era fiorentina napoli?potrebbe aver sparato per difendersi?potrebbe... resta il fatto che ha ucciso una persona non armata,minimo è eccesso di legittima difesa.Sempre un delinquente resta.



non discuto sulla persona del De Santis... sicuramente ha tutte le aggravanti del caso.

ma una domanda Oscù... ti in caso di aggressione che avresti fatto... nella stessa medesima aggressione. beh sarà pure eccesso di legittima difesa, ma io non mi sarei fatta ammazzare.

erano tutti delinquenti dal primo all'ultimo


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Informatevi bene.....ci sono due perizie......!


la prima non è una perizia è la ricostruzione dei fatti da parte delle forze dell'ordine e dai racconti dei tifosi partenopei, la seconda è una perizia fATTA DAI CC


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non discuto sulla persona del De Santis... sicuramente ha tutte le aggravanti del caso.
> 
> ma una domanda Oscù... ti in caso di aggressione che avresti fatto... nella stessa medesima aggressione. beh sarà pure eccesso di legittima difesa, ma io non mi sarei fatta ammazzare.
> 
> erano tutti delinquenti dal primo all'ultimo


Oscuro si si sarebbe fatto ammazzare, invece de santis era un kamikaze, da solo contro un gruppo di ultras


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> non discuto sulla persona del De Santis... sicuramente ha tutte le aggravanti del caso.
> 
> ma una domanda Oscù... ti in caso di aggressione che avresti fatto... nella stessa medesima aggressione. beh sarà pure eccesso di legittima difesa, ma io non mi sarei fatta ammazzare.
> 
> erano tutti delinquenti dal primo all'ultimo



Insomma!Però devo ancora capire perchè Il de santis era armato e con una pistola con matricola abrasa,cosa voleva fare?festeggiare la vittoria del napoli?Tutti delinquenti?Il de santis sicuro,ciro esposito non aveva precedenti specifici.Avete postato le reazione degli avvocati del de SANTIS,io penso che una persona è morta dopo un'agonia di un mese,se fosse stato tifoso della roma cosa avreste scritto?dai...!


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma......!Non è stato trovato alcun coltello...!





oscuro ha detto:


> Informatevi bene.....ci sono due perizie......!


in un 20 contro 1 non servono coltelli,bastano le mani.

certo,che un soggetto come De Santis non dovrebbe avere armi in tasca nè potersi avvicinare allo stadio in un mondo ideale ci sta.

ma non penso di dover spiegare proprio a te come sia relativamente semplice in una città come Roma procurarsi un'arma con matricola abrasa.

e anche se fosse eccesso di legittima difesa,sarebbe ugualmente ben diverso dall'omicidio premeditato.

sulle 2 perizie,sai che conta solo quello che decide il CTU.    e la pressione mediatica.


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Oscuro si si sarebbe fatto ammazzare, invece de santis era un kamikaze, da solo contro un gruppo di ultras



premessa: io non lo sto giustificando e sono addolorata per la morte del ragazzo... 


io allo stadio ci vado e in mezzo alle risse non mi ci sono mai trovata... se vai a fare casino trovi pane per i tuoi denti, altrimenti no.
quei ragazzi cosa stavano facendo? perché sono andati a rompere il cazzo a de santis? lo hanno accoltellato e tanto basta per metterli in manette.. pure a loro


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> Oscuro si si sarebbe fatto ammazzare, invece de santis era un kamikaze, da solo contro un gruppo di ultras



Io non giro armato e non possiedo pistola con matricola abrasa,e non vado a roma lazio a rompere il cazzo ai tifosi della roma....!De santis è un delinquente ne più ne meno.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*A*

Non credo debba aggiungere altro.SENZA PAROLE!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma!Però devo ancora capire perchè Il de santis era armato e con una pistola con matricola abrasa,cosa voleva fare?festeggiare la vittoria del napoli?Tutti delinquenti?Il de santis sicuro,ciro esposito non aveva precedenti specifici.Avete postato le reazione degli avvocati del de SANTIS,io penso che una persona è morta dopo un'agonia di un mese,se fosse stato tifoso della roma cosa avreste scritto?dai...!


ho già scritto che mi dispiace per il ragazzo. e lo avrei scritto per chiunque... ma ripeto: perché è andato a cercare rogna? lui era un santo? non credo proprio


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2014)

*Non*



Simy ha detto:


> ho già scritto che mi dispiace per il ragazzo. e lo avrei scritto per chiunque... ma ripeto: perché è andato a cercare rogna? lui era un santo? non credo proprio


Non era un santo e ci mancherebbe.Ma non era armato.....!


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il fulcro del discorso non era questo Oscuro e non mi metterò certo a discutere con te di questo, io sono cosciente e sicuramente molto addolorata per il ragazzo che non è tornato a casa e su questo non provare nemmeno a pensare che lontanamente non sia così, ma *non stiamo parlando di un cherubino morto per mano del demonio, stiamo parlando di un demonio che ha sparato da terra dopo che lo avevano accoltellato*. ora che De Santis debba marcire in carcere è indiscusso, *ma accomunare tutta una tifoseria al singolo beh io non l'accetto, perchè allora dobbiamo accomunare tutti i napoletani a jenny 'a carogna e che tutte le guardie so infami... ma pensa te...*





oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo debba aggiungere altro.SENZA PAROLE!


mi autoquoto e ti quoto, senza parole de che? fammi capire... se al postodel tifoso napoletano ci fosse stato un romanista avresti avuto lo stesso mancanza di verbo???
leggi il neretto, la pensi così?


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non era un santo e ci mancherebbe.Ma non era armato.....!


ho capito, questo mi è chiaro.
ma se sei accerchiato da un gruppo di persone che ti sta ammazzando di botte (e forse qualcuno aveva anche un coltello) se tiri fuori la pistola che fai chiedi: "mi fate vedere le mani? devo capire chi è armato" oppure spari cercando di salvarti semplicemente la vita?

tu hai ragione, ma li scatta l'istinto di conservazione (o sopravvivenza) chiamalo come ti pare.


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2014)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo debba aggiungere altro.SENZA PAROLE!


gli è che la tensione enorme per la partita di domani è dovuta ANCHE al fatto che è passato il messaggio che Ciro Esposito è stato ucciso durante un agguato di tifosi romanisti ai napoletani prima della finale di Coppa Italia.

se la verità sui fatti fosse diversa,chissà,magaro anche il clima si svelenisce,perchè il Napoli dovrà tornare a Roma almeno 2 volte quest'anno e sai anche te che pure coi perdenti i rapporti tra le tifoserie non sono certo buoni.

Che De santis debba andare in galera,lo sa pure lui.   ma cambia parecchio l'andarci come assassino premeditato piuttosto che per eccesso colposo di legittima difesa.  e magari pure per la violazione sulla legge del 1975

Che poi De Santis stesse cercando rogne quella sera, diamolo per assodato.   solo che non si può nemmeno mettere in gabbia preventivamente tutti quelli che noi presumiamo possano andare a cercarsi rogne altrimenti ci servirebbe un carcere grosso come l'isola d'Elba.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Ottobre 2014)

C'era un codice, malato quanto volete ma pure sempre un codice, delle regole non scritte da osservare. Questo codice diceva che allo stadio non ci andavi senza ferro. Che le puncicate oltre una certa altezza....è da infami. Il pischellame vario che adesso gira per le curve, di queste cose non capisce un beneamato cazzo. E combina danni. Molti danni.

Esposito era morto già quando De Santis è uscito di casa armato.


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Apro, intervengo, e chiudo.
1) la perizia è - per stralcio - quella pubblicata (da Simy mi pare). Il problema nasce dal fatto che non sono stati trovati coltelli, e che ben 2 referti medici fatti il giorno del fattaccio (ambulanza e ospedale) dicono espressamente "nessuna ferita da arma da taglio". L'incongruenza è grave, è visto che i referti ospedalieri prevalgono, perché redatti al momento, è stata commissionata una NUOVA perizia
2) de sanctis è noto membro dell'estrema destra romana, e si è candidato nella "lista alemanno" alle ultime elezioni capitoline. Queste cose fanno sospettare che la perizia sia stata inventata...cosa mica strana in un paese che ha appena detto che Stefano Cucchi non é stato sfiorato nemmeno con un dito
3) il problema tra tifoserie nasce dagli striscioni di solidarietà. Cosa che ha messo la curva sud in difficoltà non solo con i napoletani, ma con tifoserie di mezza Europa.
4) il gemellaggio fu ufficialmente rotto nel giorno che dice Oscuro. Ma c'erano stati già problemi con il passaggio di Giordano al Napoli, e i fischi allo stesso in quanto ex-laziale (per galateo di curva, se c'è un gemellaggio tu giordano lo applaudi, te ne fotti che era laziale). 
Tanto vi dovevo...per amor di verità (poi tutti liberi di pensare che de sanctis poteva sparare, o - come me - che la storia non finisce con i divieti di trasferta)


----------



## Vincent Vega (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'era un codice, malato quanto volete ma pure sempre un codice, delle regole non scritte da osservare. Questo codice diceva che allo stadio non ci andavi senza ferro. Che le puncicate oltre una certa altezza....è da infami. Il pischellame vario che adesso gira per le curve, di queste cose non capisce un beneamato cazzo. E combina danni. Molti danni.
> 
> Esposito era morto già quando De Santis è uscito di casa armato.


  Verde


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2014)

*Viola*

Io non dico la tifoseria della roma....io dico De santis è un delinquente.Io ho scritto che è vergognoso che tutta una curva ha espresso solidarietà a quella merda di De santis,avrebbero dovuto prendere le distanze a prescindere visto che ci è scappato il morto.Almeno rispetto per la morte.Poi se ha sparato prima o dopo sarà accertato in seguito.Resta un fatto oggettivo.Questo delinquente girava armato,senza porto d'armi e con una pistola con matricola abrasa,nei pressi dello stadio dove si giocava una partita che nulla c'entrava con la roma....!Difendere De santis mi sembra veramente arduo....la premeditazione dove la mettiamo?se venissi accerchiato da 4 persone forse sparerei anche io,IL PRIMO COLPO IN ARIA,IL SECONDO ALLE GAMBE....!


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2014)

*esimio professore*

il punto non è difendere De Santis.   noi non lo stiamo difendendo e se la Sud lo ha difeso solo per spirito di parte non ha fatto una gran figura,ma in genere è raro se non mai visto che una curva prenda le distanze dalle azioni di uno o più suoi componenti.

io sono decenni che aspetto che i milanisti ad esempio dicano qualcosa su De Falchi o i pisesi su Saroli.

quello che stiamo dicendo che tra un agguato premeditato di un gruppo e l'azione isolata di un pregiudicato fuori di testa ce ne corre di differenza,non solo dal punto di vista penalistico.   e che se questa fosse la vera verità,dovrebbero tenerne conto anche i tifosi napoletani.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto non è difendere De Santis.   noi non lo stiamo difendendo e se la Sud lo ha difeso solo per spirito di parte non ha fatto una gran figura,ma in genere è raro se non mai visto che una curva prenda le distanze dalle azioni di uno o più suoi componenti.
> 
> io sono decenni che aspetto che i milanisti ad esempio dicano qualcosa su De Falchi o i pisesi su Saroli.
> 
> quello che stiamo dicendo che tra un agguato premeditato di un gruppo e l'azione isolata di un pregiudicato fuori di testa ce ne corre di differenza,non solo dal punto di vista penalistico.   e che se questa fosse la vera verità,dovrebbero tenerne conto anche i tifosi napoletani.


ma ti quoto alla grande.
Un atto di teppa pura che non c'entra un cazzo con il tifo, tanto più che manco giocava la Roma.
A me della sud frega una mazza e tanto meno mi frega dei codici ultras che mi fanno ridere nel loro anacronismo medievale, tanto è vero che già a 20 anni ho sfanculato la sud per trasferirmi nella curva dirimpettaia.
Gli ultras si fanno strumentalizzare dai media e nemmeno se ne accorgono. Se a casa di un tizio trovano la refurtiva di una rapina e incidentalmente è anche un appartenente agli ultras, il binomio è fatto.
Per usare un'iperbole, è come se 70 anni fa su Hitler avessero titolato: "tifoso del Rapid Vienna invade la Polonia".
Ma dai.....


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> il punto non è difendere De Santis.   noi non lo stiamo difendendo e se la Sud lo ha difeso solo per spirito di parte non ha fatto una gran figura,ma in genere è raro se non mai visto che una curva prenda le distanze dalle azioni di uno o più suoi componenti.
> 
> io sono decenni che aspetto che i milanisti ad esempio dicano qualcosa su De Falchi o i pisesi su Saroli.
> 
> quello che stiamo dicendo che tra un agguato premeditato di un gruppo e l'azione isolata di un pregiudicato fuori di testa ce ne corre di differenza,non solo dal punto di vista penalistico.   e che se questa fosse la vera verità,dovrebbero tenerne conto anche i tifosi napoletani.



Si,tranne per il fatto che sono indagate altre 4 persone che erano insieme al De Santis.,quindi non era affatto solo.Io credo che se i tifosi della roma avessero preso le distanze il clima si sarebbe sicuramente raffreddato,a me non sembra sia stato fatto,anzi....qui a roma spesso si legge sui muri DE SANTIS LIBERO..!Credimi se ho sui coglioni la tifoseria della roma non è perché mi sono svegliato male una mattina....!Fra l'altro c'è stato un grosso riavvicinamento fra tifoseria laziale e napoletana,non mi meraviglierei se al prossimo derby qualche tifoso del napoli si infiltrasse con quelli della lazio....per pareggiare i conti.Con questo non dico che i tifosi del napoli erano breve persone,ci mancherebbe,ma girare armato quando non puoi... mi fa pensare che  sia stato tutto premeditato...|Mi aspettavo davanti alla morte di un ragazzo una presa di distanza che non è avvenuta,a parti invertite cosa ti saresti aspettato?


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2014)

*Bè*

2 reti,2 traverse,reti sbagliate che neanche ar campo coccia der tufello,un allenatore che dorme sulla panchina...quello del napoli....un arbitro che ha permesso a quel belga della roma con la cresta da demente di tutto.....bè..il napoli è poca cosa,ma la roma non scherza.... un campionato penoso.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Novembre 2014)

A me è piaciuto molto il Napoli oggi e penso che il risultato sia bugiardo: se avessimo vinto 3 o 4 a zero non avremmo rubato nulla.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto molto il Napoli oggi e penso che il risultato sia bugiardo: se avessimo vinto 3 o 4 a zero non avremmo rubato nulla.


"Romanistiiiiiiiii" (immaginare tono da Alberto Sordi ne "I vitelloni": il resto lo conoscete..)


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto molto il Napoli oggi e penso che il risultato sia bugiardo: se avessimo vinto 3 o 4 a zero non avremmo rubato nulla.



Confermo. Ha giocato benissimo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tranne per il fatto che sono indagate altre 4 persone che erano insieme al De Santis.,quindi non era affatto solo.Io credo che se i tifosi della roma avessero preso le distanze il clima si sarebbe sicuramente raffreddato,a me non sembra sia stato fatto,anzi....qui a roma spesso si legge sui muri DE SANTIS LIBERO..!Credimi se ho sui coglioni la tifoseria della roma non è perché mi sono svegliato male una mattina....!Fra l'altro c'è stato un grosso riavvicinamento fra tifoseria laziale e napoletana,non mi meraviglierei se al prossimo derby qualche tifoso del napoli si infiltrasse con quelli della lazio....per pareggiare i conti.Con questo non dico che i tifosi del napoli erano breve persone,ci mancherebbe,ma girare armato quando non puoi... mi fa pensare che  sia stato tutto premeditato...|Mi aspettavo davanti alla morte di un ragazzo una presa di distanza che non è avvenuta,a parti invertite cosa ti saresti aspettato?


nulla di diverso.   da frequentatore di curva conosco bene come funzionano le cose.   l'unica volta in cui ho visto una curva dissociarsi e non solo dissociarsi ma prendere provvedimenti è stato qui a Spezia per uno striscione derisorio sul defunto capo ultrà dei pisani.

le scritte sui muri sai che potrebbero averle farle chiunque.     sugli altri 4 non ti so dire.   a sensazione ti direi rogne le cercassero,ma che siano partiti con l'idea di ammazzare.....no.

altrimenti avrebbero aperto il fuoco ben prima.

PS: che i perdenti sarebbero capaci di allearsi coi napoletani non lo escludo.    anzi lo troverei nei loro stile.



oscuro ha detto:


> 2 reti,2 traverse,reti sbagliate che neanche ar campo coccia der tufello,un allenatore che dorme sulla panchina...quello del napoli....un arbitro che ha permesso a quel belga della roma con la cresta da demente di tutto.....bè..il napoli è poca cosa,ma la roma non scherza.... un campionato penoso.


noi s'è giocato da schifo.    soprattutto Garcia deve spiegarci sti crolli mentali.   è anche vero che è la seconda volta che la Roma prende un'imbarcata difensivamente quando giocano tutti e 3 i greci dietro


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "Romanistiiiiiiiii" (immaginare tono da Alberto Sordi ne "I vitelloni": il resto lo conoscete..)


tu ami i cani, vero?   faresti qualsiasi cosa per renderli felici,vero?


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ami i cani, vero?   faresti qualsiasi cosa per renderli felici,vero?


Perplè...non capisco il nesso..sarà l'ebbrezza.
Non ti pigliare collera. Se vuoi, spiega. Sennò, si vivrà uguale. L'ermetismo non è passatempo post partita, per me.


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2014)

*caro Vincent*

ci sono cose che non si possono spiegare  le devi sapere


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono cose che non si possono spiegare  le devi sapere


E pazienza. Cercherò di sopravvivere.. oggi sto benissimo anche senza la chiave interpretativa..tu?


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

ennesima figura demmerda che solo grazie a un culo abissale e inaudito non è diventata un cappottone


----------



## Stark72 (1 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è la seconda volta che la Roma prende un'imbarcata difensivamente quando giocano tutti e 3 i greci dietro


filosofia, scienza, matematica, geometria, letteratura, architettura, scultura....
ma i greci a calcio nun se sò mai sentiti, da mò che lo dico
Manolas ok, ma pure gli esterni no, non è da grande squadra.


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2014)

*Stark*



Stark72 ha detto:


> ennesima figura demmerda che solo grazie a un culo abissale e inaudito non è diventata un cappottone


Qui scrivono che il napoli ha giocato bene...!A me sembra che la roma non è entrata in campo.....!Una squadra di spessore chiude la partita,tocchetti e tocchettini...se ero io sulla panchina del napoli mi sarei incazzato come una bestia,non esiste sbagliare così,e non è sfortuna,è proprio che sei coglione e vuoi fare il fenomeno,e purtroppo nel napoli non ci sono fenomeni.Chi ha giocato un minimo a calcio sa che partite del genere rischi anche di non vincerle,la roma è la roma...gli basta un'azione.Se allena benitez...posso allenare anche io....e se dovessi allenare il mio preparatore e allenatore in seconda sarebbe LECTER.Sbagli un rigore?LECTER ti piscia negli scarpini....!Sbagli il secondo rigore,mentre ti alleni LECTER VA A CASA TUA E TI STUPRA LA MAMMA...!Non pari un rigore?LECTER DI CAGA NEI GUANTONI....!Ti lamenti di una sostituzione?LECTER TI FA SPARIRE E TI STUPRA LA DONNA....io credo che la mia squadra vincerebbe il campionato a mani basse.....!


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono cose che non si possono spiegare  le devi sapere


Ecco bravo diglielo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui scrivono che il napoli ha giocato bene...!A me sembra che la roma non è entrata in campo.....!Una squadra di spessore chiude la partita,tocchetti e tocchettini...se ero io sulla panchina del napoli mi sarei incazzato come una bestia,non esiste sbagliare così,e non è sfortuna,è proprio che sei coglione e vuoi fare il fenomeno,e purtroppo nel napoli non ci sono fenomeni.Chi ha giocato un minimo a calcio sa che partite del genere rischi anche di non vincerle,la roma è la roma...gli basta un'azione.Se allena benitez...posso allenare anche io....e se dovessi allenare il mio preparatore e allenatore in seconda sarebbe LECTER.Sbagli un rigore?LECTER ti piscia negli scarpini....!Sbagli il secondo rigore,mentre ti alleni LECTER VA A CASA TUA E TI STUPRA LA MAMMA...!Non pari un rigore?LECTER DI CAGA NEI GUANTONI....!Ti lamenti di una sostituzione?LECTER TI FA SPARIRE E TI STUPRA LA DONNA....io credo che la mia squadra vincerebbe il campionato a mani basse.....!


con queste premesse lo credo pure io :rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (2 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui scrivono che il napoli ha giocato bene...!A me sembra che la roma non è entrata in campo.....!Una squadra di spessore chiude la partita,tocchetti e tocchettini...se ero io sulla panchina del napoli mi sarei incazzato come una bestia,non esiste sbagliare così,e non è sfortuna,è proprio che sei coglione e vuoi fare il fenomeno,e purtroppo nel napoli non ci sono fenomeni.Chi ha giocato un minimo a calcio sa che partite del genere rischi anche di non vincerle,la roma è la roma...gli basta un'azione.Se allena benitez...posso allenare anche io....e se dovessi allenare il mio preparatore e allenatore in seconda sarebbe LECTER.Sbagli un rigore?LECTER ti piscia negli scarpini....!Sbagli il secondo rigore,mentre ti alleni LECTER VA A CASA TUA E TI STUPRA LA MAMMA...!Non pari un rigore?LECTER DI CAGA NEI GUANTONI....!Ti lamenti di una sostituzione?LECTER TI FA SPARIRE E TI STUPRA LA DONNA....io credo che la mia squadra vincerebbe il campionato a mani basse.....!


Il Napoli ha giocato molto bene, e di certo davanti è la squadra più forte, fin dallo scorso anno, ha un attacco fantastico e perfettamente assortito.
La sfiga è stata evidente. Due traverse incredibili, più il salvataggio sulla linea.
Se entra la prima traversa di Callejon finisce tanto a poco, invece la Roma ha ripreso un po' di sterilissimo possesso palla e si è trascinata fino alla fine del primo tempo.
E' vero, il Napoli dovrà riflettere su questa partita perché altre volte potrebbe andare diversamente. Come è già successo alla Roma. Se ricordi Napoli - Roma dello scorso campionato (non la coppa italia) la Roma fece una gran partita ma non concretizzò, e alla fine si beccò il golletto.
Se parliamo di preparatori, è evidente che quest'anno la Roma ha un problema di preparazione. C'è mezza squadra in infermeria con infortuni muscolari, dopo due mesi non corrono e non riescono a fare il loro pressing micidiale ma soprattutto il giro palla veloce.
Siamo alle solite, tutti a sbavare per andare in Champions e poi la Champions diventa un problema.


----------



## perplesso (2 Novembre 2014)

io mi rifiutro di credere che una squadra professionistica partita col dichiarato intento di provare a vincere il campionato e la Coppa Italia nonchè di arrivare perlomeno agli ottavi in Europa al 2 novembre sia già in debito d'ossigeno.

io credo che il problema sia tutto nella testa dei giocatori,che in buona parte non reggono la pressione delle grandi partite o delle situazioni di forte stress.

purtroppo l'assenza di giocatori come Maicon,De Rossi e Strootman in queste circostanze viene pagata cara.

dal punto di vista tattico invece Garcia deve mettersi in testa che Destro e Totti assieme possono giocare anche con avversari importanti e che la staffetta il Capitano deve farla con Iturbe,che per età e precedenti esperienze è quello più indicato a dargli il cambio.

poi si spera venga presto gennaio per risolvere la questione del terzino sinistro


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io mi rifiutro di credere che una squadra professionistica partita col dichiarato intento di provare a vincere il campionato e la Coppa Italia nonchè di arrivare perlomeno agli ottavi in Europa al 2 novembre sia già in debito d'ossigeno.
> 
> io credo che il problema sia tutto nella testa dei giocatori,che in buona parte non reggono la pressione delle grandi partite o delle situazioni di forte stress.
> 
> ...


Mi dicono che gennaio non arriverà prima di due mesi ( circa)  Faccio le valigie per Svalbard o come cavolo si chiamo


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io mi rifiutro di credere che una squadra professionistica partita col dichiarato intento di provare a vincere il campionato e la Coppa Italia nonchè di arrivare perlomeno agli ottavi in Europa al 2 novembre sia già in debito d'ossigeno.
> 
> io credo che il problema sia tutto nella testa dei giocatori,che in buona parte non reggono la pressione delle grandi partite o delle situazioni di forte stress.
> 
> ...


quoto tutto dalla prima all'ultima parola.

però porcacciamiseriaccia (sennò me bannate ) se vuoi vincere qualcosa non puoi non reggere la pressione....non puoi stare scoppiato al 2 novembre....

non abbiamo praticamente giocato... i primi 12 minuti sono stati da incubo.


----------



## viola di mare (3 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dicono che gennaio non arriverà prima di due mesi ( circa)  Faccio le valigie per Svalbard o come cavolo si chiamo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2014)

ma.....il 5 ce dovemo proprio annà??? non sarebbe meglio non presentasse? 3 a 0 a tavolino...


----------



## viola di mare (3 Novembre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ma.....il 5 ce dovemo proprio annà??? non sarebbe meglio non presentasse? 3 a 0 a tavolino...



:triste:


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :triste:


ho preso le quote alla SNAI... Il 2 è dato a 12 ahahahhaah e il pareggio a 6,5.....:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2014)

Il 5 DOBBIAMO andarci e giocarcela.    dobbiamo dimostrare che Guardiola ha ragione,quando dice che il primo tempo dell'altra sera è stato un incidente.

perchè dobbiamo crescere e a volte si cresce pure con degli schiaffoni


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il 5 DOBBIAMO andarci e giocarcela.    dobbiamo dimostrare che Guardiola ha ragione,quando dice che il primo tempo dell'altra sera è stato un incidente.
> 
> perchè dobbiamo crescere e a volte si cresce pure con degli schiaffoni


è questo il punto...siamo in grado di crescere? o prendendo un altro schiaffone ci sarà sempre più il declino?

io mi auguro di no, perché comunque siamo forti, e giochiamo bene, ed era tanto tempo che non vedevo la Roma giocare così bene...a questo punto è un problema di mentalità


----------



## Buscopann (4 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il 5 DOBBIAMO andarci e giocarcela.    dobbiamo dimostrare che Guardiola ha ragione,quando dice che il primo tempo dell'altra sera è stato un incidente.
> 
> perchè dobbiamo crescere e a volte si cresce pure con degli schiaffoni


Nessuno scende mai in campo per perdere. Anche quando giochi all'oratorio.
L'unica possibilità però che la Roma esca da Monaco con un risultato positivo è che il Bayern faccia una partita di merda e che la Roma ne faccia una eccezionale.
Squadra di un altro pianeta il Bayern. Come il Real. A livello europeo, un Bayern-Roma equivale in Italia a un Roma-Cittadella (dove ovviamente la Roma fa la parte del Bayern in questo caso).

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Nessuno scende mai in campo per perdere. Anche quando giochi all'oratorio.
> L'unica possibilità però che la Roma esca da Monaco con un risultato positivo è che il Bayern faccia una partita di merda e che la Roma ne faccia una eccezionale.
> Squadra di un altro pianeta il Bayern. Come il Real. A livello europeo, un Bayern-Roma equivale in Italia a un Roma-Cittadella (dove ovviamente la Roma fa la parte del Bayern in questo caso).
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo me la questione è un'altra.A napoli si può perdere ma non in quel modo,con bayern idem.Da tifoso della roma rosicherei per il modo.Io non ci sto mai a perdere e se succede voglio uscire dal campo con la consapevolezza che ho fatto di tutto.Credo che il tifoso voglia una squadra che combatte....e non vedere che si consegna all'avversario dopo soli 10 minuti.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione è un'altra.A napoli si può perdere ma non in quel modo,con bayern idem.Da tifoso della roma rosicherei per il modo.Io non ci sto mai a perdere e se succede voglio uscire dal campo con la consapevolezza che ho fatto di tutto.Credo che il tifoso voglia una squadra che combatte....e non vedere che si consegna all'avversario dopo soli 10 minuti.


La partita di Roma ha fatto capire (come se non ce ne fosse bisogno) che la differenza tra il Bayern e il calcio italiano è siderale. 
La squadra non ha combattutto semplicemente perché è entrata in campo convinta di fare un sol boccone dei tedeschi. Quando poi la realtà di cade addosso come un macigno non riesci più a reagire. E quelli non si fermano dopo che te ne fanno 2 0 3. Se non ti metti a giocare come una provinciale (tutti arroccati in difesa a fare muro) te ne fanno 4..e poi 5...e poi 6..e poi 7...
La Roma può limitare le goleade giocando umilmente da provinciale. Il gap tecnico e di mentalità è talmente elevato che qualsiasi altra tattica sarebbe suicida. Con questi mostri non basta giocare bene. Perché anche loro lo fanno (da molto più tempo) e la differenza dei valori tecnici è cos' abissale che ti sommergono di gol.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il 5 DOBBIAMO andarci e giocarcela.    dobbiamo dimostrare che Guardiola ha ragione,quando dice che il primo tempo dell'altra sera è stato un incidente.
> 
> perchè dobbiamo crescere e a volte si cresce pure con degli schiaffoni


ieri sera si è dimostrato che contro di loro è impossibile andarsela a giocare ora come ora... ma solo scendere in campo per limitare i danni. Il calcio italiano oggi è questo, inutile raccontarsela. E lo hanno fatto vedere pure i gobbi che martedì hanno rischiato di brutto coi greci.


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ieri sera si è dimostrato che contro di loro è impossibile andarsela a giocare ora come ora... ma solo scendere in campo per limitare i danni. Il calcio italiano oggi è questo, inutile raccontarsela. E lo hanno fatto vedere pure i gobbi che martedì hanno rischiato di brutto coi greci.


loro giocano proprio un altro sport, inutile prendersi in giro. Al 65° minuto ho cambiato canale perché era imbarazzante e noiosissimo.


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> loro giocano proprio un altro sport, inutile prendersi in giro. Al 65° minuto ho cambiato canale perché era imbarazzante e noiosissimo.


se hai cambiato canale ieri sera, mi dici che cosa hai fatto durante la partita dell'andata?


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

oggi i romanisti dormono tutti o quasi?


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se hai cambiato canale ieri sera, mi dici che cosa hai fatto durante la partita dell'andata?


ho spento dopo il primo tempo


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ho spento dopo il primo tempo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ci potevo credere :rotfl:


----------



## gas (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non ci potevo credere :rotfl:


immagino......
personalmente vengo disgustato pensando a quanto guadagnano per giocare al pallone


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> loro giocano proprio un altro sport, inutile prendersi in giro. Al 65° minuto ho cambiato canale perché era imbarazzante e noiosissimo.


stessa cosa, minuto più minuto meno... :unhappy:


----------



## Stark72 (6 Novembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> immagino......
> personalmente vengo disgustato pensando a quanto guadagnano per giocare al pallone


Io no, sono cifre sicuramente oscene, ma sono parametrate a quello che muovono, quindi ci sta.


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io no, sono cifre sicuramente oscene, ma sono parametrate a quello che muovono, quindi ci sta.


sono tra l'altro stipendi erogati da privati, che difficilmente fanno regali... se i paperoni tedeschi pagano cifre del genere è perchè i campioni che hanno in squadra ad una società come il Bayern gliele fanno guadagnare ben altre. A me fanno incazzare i soldi pubblici buttati.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ieri sera si è dimostrato che contro di loro è impossibile andarsela a giocare ora come ora... ma solo scendere in campo per limitare i danni. Il calcio italiano oggi è questo, inutile raccontarsela. E lo hanno fatto vedere pure i gobbi che martedì hanno rischiato di brutto coi greci.





Stark72 ha detto:


> loro giocano proprio un altro sport, inutile prendersi in giro. Al 65° minuto ho cambiato canale perché era imbarazzante e noiosissimo.


in questo periodo storico lo schiaffone sta proprio nel rendersi conto che con le prime 5-6 in Europa non c'è gara.

gli è anche vero che con le squadre inglesi il gap si sta riducendo.   mentre si sta allargando con le squadre portoghesi,almeno a livello di rendimento generale.

è un mondo complesso


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> in questo periodo storico lo schiaffone sta proprio nel rendersi conto che con le prime 5-6 in Europa non c'è gara.
> 
> gli è anche vero che con le squadre inglesi il gap si sta riducendo.   mentre si sta allargando con le squadre portoghesi,almeno a livello di rendimento generale.
> 
> è un mondo complesso


Ma un mondo complesso un cazzo....!Sto trattando con l'inter,vieni anche tu?SE ALLENA MAZZARRI ALLENO PURE IO...!Allora io faccio il mister,ti ho proprosto allenatore in seconda...sei quello che mi deve pisciare negli scarpini,ti devi occupare della disciplina,ci portiamo anche il tuba come preparatore dei portieri,mi serve una segretaria dalla mutanda svelta....!Lecter che fai?andiamo?se mazzarri stecca la prossima andiamo noi...scommetti che vinciamo l'europa league?E mi raccomando in campo vienici armato,e mettiti dietro il quarto uomo....capito LECTER?Tuba...i miei portieri devono volare,se non parano dedi cagargli nei guantoni....


----------



## banshee (10 Novembre 2014)

*il grande rientro*

...è tornato kevin!! :up::carneval:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Novembre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ...è tornato kevin!! :up::carneval:




:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Stark72 (10 Novembre 2014)

Ieri sera all'Olimpico ho trovato una sciarpetta, visto che poi abbiamo vinto largamente pur giochicchiando un po' così, me la tengo che porta bene.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

ma se pensavano che venivano a Roma a fare il risultato?
appena arrivati allo stadio hanno cominciato a cantare: a roma solo la lazie...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

soprattutto ma che merda è Osvaldo???
pure la maglietta sotto con vi ho purgato ancora...
ringrazia dio che sei un tronista, che poi ma perchè quando ti abbiamo chiamato sotto la curva non sei venuto???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma se pensavano che venivano a Roma a fare il risultato?
> appena arrivati allo stadio hanno cominciato a cantare: a roma solo la lazie...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:tigufo::blee:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :tigufo::blee:



:rofl::rofl::rofl: pure un rosso m'hai dato???

mica so Mancini io :carneval:

shhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Stark72 (1 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma se pensavano che venivano a Roma a fare il risultato?
> appena arrivati allo stadio hanno cominciato a cantare: a roma solo la lazie...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


_"pezzo di merda...Osvaldo pezzo di merda..pezzo di meeeeerdaaaaaa....Osvaldo pezzo di meeerdaaaaaaaaaaaa"




_Tanto prima o poi i forbicioni incontreranno quello chignon 
Je deve rimanè er buco sulla nuca.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> _"pezzo di merda...Osvaldo pezzo di merda..pezzo di meeeeerdaaaaaa....Osvaldo pezzo di meeerdaaaaaaaaaaaa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ooooooooooolèèèèèèèèèèèè

però è gnocco tanto!!!


----------



## Stark72 (1 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ooooooooooolèèèèèèèèèèèè
> 
> però è gnocco tanto!!!


ah ecco perché doveva venì sotto la curva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ah ecco perché doveva venì sotto la curva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no doveva venì a prendersi gli insulti che giustamente si era meritato, sto bastardo!!!

ma se l'è fatta sotto!!!

comunque partita strepitosa!!!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> _"pezzo di merda...Osvaldo pezzo di merda..pezzo di meeeeerdaaaaaa....Osvaldo pezzo di meeerdaaaaaaaaaaaa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Stark,anche qua'Osvaldo,si e'distinto,facendo a pugni,con un compagno,in allenamento.E'sopra valutato,e il posto giusto per lui,e l'Inter.undicesima in campionato...e quando leggo Moratti,sorrido...''lottare per il terzo posto''

Il goal di osvaldo e'stata botta di culo,senza la deviazione,il pallone sarebbe uscito a lato.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Stark,anche qua'Osvaldo,si e'distinto,facendo a pugni,con un compagno,in allenamento.E'sopra valutato,e il posto giusto per lui,e l'Inter.undicesima in campionato...e quando leggo Moratti,sorrido...''lottare per il terzo posto''
> 
> Il goal di osvaldo e'stata botta di culo,senza la deviazione,il pallone sarebbe uscito a lato.



ooooooooooooooolèèèèèèèèèèè pure per Lothar da Violetta (na volta tanto!!!)


----------



## Stark72 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Violetta ultrà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Violetta ultrà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Violetta sempre ultrà, chiedi all'amichetta mia!
capisco pure il fuorigioco 

tze tze


----------



## lothar57 (1 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ooooooooooooooolèèèèèèèèèèè pure per Lothar da Violetta (na volta tanto!!!)


Ieri sera mi sono divertito,perche'Mancini non lo sopporto,e vedere perdere l'Inter e'troppo bello.Quasi come vedere il Parma,rotolare verso la B.
Poi,sarebbe l'ora che lo scudetto,scendesse giu'........


----------



## viola di mare (1 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> viola di mare ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ooooooooooooooolèèèèèèèèèèè pure per Lothar da Violetta (na volta tanto!!!)
> ...





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (1 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> View attachment 9560
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi sono divertito,perche'Mancini non lo sopporto,e vedere perdere l'Inter e'troppo bello.Quasi come vedere il Parma,rotolare verso la B.
> Poi,sarebbe l'ora che lo scudetto,scendesse giu'........


E si,e da sportivo scrivo serenamente che stanno facendo di tutto per farlo scendere giu sto scudetto....Ho visto attentamente atalanta-roma e roma inter...non si parla di arbitri...secondo te perchè?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Dicembre 2014)

Da Martedì scorso c'è un solo coro.

PORTACE, PORTACE, PORTACE A MIGNOTTE
O BORRIELLO PORTACE A MIGNOTTE.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da Martedì scorso c'è un solo coro.
> 
> PORTACE, PORTACE, PORTACE A MIGNOTTE
> O BORRIELLO PORTACE A MIGNOTTE.


Ma Capitan scivolata alias l'uomo da sei milioni di euro, che abbraccia il merdone al fischio finale? brrrrrrr


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2014)

:fischio::fischio::fischio: ... ma la mmmmagggggica c'ha fatto ieri?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :fischio::fischio::fischio: ... ma la mmmmagggggica c'ha fatto ieri?


Pena caro Lupo.......le bastava lo 0-0 ed e'riuscita a perdere.Certo il nonno di 40 anni in campo,a questi livelli,e'follia,ma sai come e',la formazione la fa'lui,non Garcia.Comunque giusto cosi',la Roma e'squadretta,non meritava di passare il turno.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pena caro Lupo.......le bastava lo 0-0 ed e'riuscita a perdere.Certo il nonno di 40 anni in campo,a questi livelli,e'follia,ma sai come e',la formazione la fa'lui,non Garcia.Comunque giusto cosi',la Roma e'squadretta,non meritava di passare il turno.



certo che se lui è nonno a 40 anni te che sei???

ld: ti odio


----------



## viola di mare (11 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :fischio::fischio::fischio: ... ma la mmmmagggggica c'ha fatto ieri?


non fare lo spiritoso lupacchiotto!!!


a Perply non è che su sta bacheca ci possono scrivere tutti vero????


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:dito::tigufo::ciao:


----------



## Simy (11 Dicembre 2014)

Odio tutti


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Odio tutti


C'è un buon motivo?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C'è un buon motivo?


non infierirei...
io ho chiamato mio fratello ieri e mi ha attaccato il teelfono in faccia dopo la mia domanda: chicco stai bene? sei depresso?
risposta: ti odio
tu tu tu tuuuuuu

credo sia una reazione nornale...infatti tifare sassuolo e' bene....non resti mai delusa davvero...alla fine te lo aspetti


----------



## zanna (11 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> non infierirei...
> io ho chiamato mio fratello ieri e mi ha attaccato il teelfono in faccia dopo la mia domanda: chicco stai bene? sei depresso?
> risposta: ti odio
> tu tu tu tuuuuuu
> ...


normale?? Per una partita di calcio?? Va beh che a me il calcio non intriga ... e una passione è una passione ma suvvia :facepalm:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> normale?? Per una partita di calcio?? Va beh che a me il calcio non intriga ... e una passione è una passione ma suvvia :facepalm:


ma io lo so....dillo ai romanisti, che poi solo loro se la fanno prendere cosi ammmmmmale....be anche gli interisti...


----------



## Hellseven (11 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> non infierirei...
> io ho chiamato mio fratello ieri e mi ha attaccato il teelfono in faccia dopo la mia domanda: chicco stai bene? sei depresso?
> risposta: ti odio
> tu tu tu tuuuuuu
> ...


Ciao amica.  Io seguo poco il calcio, adesso prò ho letto che la Roma ha perso in casa quindi capisco. Chiedo scusa a Simy per non aver compreso la gravità del lutto. :up:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao amica.  Io seguo poco il calcio, adesso prò ho letto che la Roma ha perso in cas quindi capisco. Chiedo scusa a Simy pr non aver compreso la gravità del lutto. :up:


3 minuti di silenzio


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Odio tutti


Guarda il lato positivo,andrete a Creta con Heraklion,in Corsica con Ajaccio,suggestivo no??:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda il lato positivo,andrete a Creta con Heraklion,in Corsica con Ajaccio,suggestivo no??:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Sta bono....ripeto:la juventus deve preoccuparsi e non poco......!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta bono....ripeto:la juventus deve preoccuparsi e non poco......!


Oscuro la Roma e'sopravalutata,e'una vita che non vince nulla,mica e'la Juve no??quelli sono abituati...e vedrai,se non beccano bayern o real,fanno strada.


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscuro la Roma e'sopravalutata,e'una vita che non vince nulla,mica e'la Juve no??quelli sono abituati...e vedrai,se non beccano bayern o real,fanno strada.


Lothar....la juve già ha vinto 3 scudetti....guardati bene le ultime partite della roma in campionato,vatti a rivedere Napoli roma...Atalanta-Roma,Roma-sassuolo.A napoli la roma ha perso perchè non è entrata in campo,ma guarda bene la partita di quel demente di naingolan..con il napoli..


----------



## drusilla (11 Dicembre 2014)

Siete ospiti qui... non fate i maleducati. Aprite un thread vostro sulla Rubentus o il Napalm [emoji12] [emoji12] grazie


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Siete ospiti qui... non fate i maleducati. Aprite un thread vostro sulla Rubentus o il Napalm [emoji12] [emoji12] grazie


non mi pare ci siano gobbi qui....


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> non mi pare ci siano gobbi qui....


Gas....!


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas....!


appppproposito ..........ma gas dove sta?


----------



## Buscopann (11 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> non mi pare ci siano gobbi qui....


Io ex gobbo. Ancora gobbo quando la Juve gioca in Europa.
Per il resto ho conservato solo i colori e la mascotte (zebra). Ma la squadra del cuore ora è l'Udinese.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (11 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Guarda il lato positivo,andrete a Creta con Heraklion,in Corsica con Ajaccio,suggestivo no??:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Voi invece con la Virtus Entella e col Frosinone quando ci giocate ?


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi sono stranamente di buonumore.

quindi vi perdono.    ma ricordatevi per certe cose ho una memoria da elefante 

peraltro ho promesso alle mie sorelline delle nuove poltrone in pelle per Natale...chi si offre come donatore?


----------



## gas (12 Dicembre 2014)

chi mi chiama? :rotfl:

GRANDE JUVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> chi mi chiama? :rotfl:
> 
> GRANDE JUVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gas....guardateve er culo....sinistre presenze di carne dalla punta rosa si stagliano all'orizzonte,vestiti di nero....


----------



## gas (12 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas....guardateve er culo....sinistre presenze di carne dalla punta rosa si stagliano all'orizzonte,vestiti di nero....


sono già vestito di bianco/nero


----------



## viola di mare (12 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :dito::tigufo::ciao:



:cappelli:
io sono samara... tra 7 giorni... non aggiungo altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2014)

*gas*



gas ha detto:


> sono già vestito di bianco/nero



Gas se non ve date una svegliata nel "palazzo"finite male..:rotfl:ho appena finito di vedere genoa roma....non c'è bisogno del MAGO OSCURO per capire come vogliono far finire il campionato...!Sono già 4 partite..che spingono la roma....e ne parla solo la stampa del nord...quello che ho visto oggi poi....degno dei migliori anni della triade....mai visto gasperini così incazzato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Posso essere sincero?io ho giocato a calcio,non a grandi livelli,non avevo la testa giusta,ma il calcio italiano non è un calcio credibile,e se andiamo in europa a far figure di merda è giusto così....UNA VERGOGNA.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2014)

*esimio professore*

non mi venire a dire che il gol del grifetto non fosse da annullare chè mi metto a ridere.

sul rigore ed espulsione è da mò che dico che la cosa è eccessivamente punitiva e lo confermo.   ma tant'è

che poi

lamentare che l'innominabile non sia tutelata nel palazzo fa giusto giusto sorridere.

siamo seri,suvvia


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2014)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> non mi venire a dire che il gol del grifetto non fosse da annullare chè mi metto a ridere.
> 
> sul rigore ed espulsione è da mò che dico che la cosa è eccessivamente punitiva e lo confermo.   ma tant'è
> 
> ...



Esimio la roma è stata sempre danneggiata,non c'è alcun dubbio.Così come non c'è dubbio che attualmente e sono preciso dalla partita con il napoli, gli arbitri cercano di indirizzarla in un certo modo.Basta avere occhio...poi a napoli non siete scesi in campo ....ma se ci pensi fino a 15 min dalla fine si era ancora sull 1-0...e 11 contro 11...!Da quel momento in poi è stato un continuo,a bergamo colantuono è uscito nero...con il sassuolo lasciamo stare e oggi si è raggiunto il colmo.Ma il colmo non è negli episodi topici della partita.E nel cercare di indirizzare la partita.Il goal della roma nasce da una simulazione enorme di ljiaic che si tuffa e l'arbitro era a 6 o 7 metri fa finta di non vedere....FA FINTA DI  NON VEDERE.....!Il rigore e l'espulsione alla fine ci possono stare.Non c'è uniformità di giudizio,se poi vogliamo vedere la cosa da tifosi ok,se vogliamo vedere le cose con obbiettività,io è da un mese che scrivo a quelli della juve di far attenzione....SOLO CULO?No,non amo ne la roma ne la juve,a sto punto spero in un sorteggio molto sfavorevole in champions per la juve.....Ragazzi questo è il campionato italiano e a roma girano strane voci su sto benedetto stadio e gli americani....,debito ristrutturato,e finanza creativa.....se agnelli non si sveglia....o forse è così che deve andare....!


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2014)

A me interessa solo che la roma vinca


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio la roma è stata sempre danneggiata,non c'è alcun dubbio.Così come non c'è dubbio che attualmente e sono preciso dalla partita con il napoli, gli arbitri cercano di indirizzarla in un certo modo.Basta avere occhio...poi a napoli non siete scesi in campo ....ma se ci pensi fino a 15 min dalla fine si era ancora sull 1-0...e 11 contro 11...!Da quel momento in poi è stato un continuo,a bergamo colantuono è uscito nero...con il sassuolo lasciamo stare e oggi si è raggiunto il colmo.Ma il colmo non è negli episodi topici della partita.E nel cercare di indirizzare la partita.Il goal della roma nasce da una simulazione enorme di ljiaic che si tuffa e l'arbitro era a 6 o 7 metri fa finta di non vedere....FA FINTA DI  NON VEDERE.....!Il rigore e l'espulsione alla fine ci possono stare.Non c'è uniformità di giudizio,se poi vogliamo vedere la cosa da tifosi ok,se vogliamo vedere le cose con obbiettività,io è da un mese che scrivo a quelli della juve di far attenzione....SOLO CULO?No,non amo ne la roma ne la juve,a sto punto spero in un sorteggio molto sfavorevole in champions per la juve.....Ragazzi questo è il campionato italiano e a roma girano strane voci su sto benedetto stadio e gli americani....,debito ristrutturato,e finanza creativa.....se agnelli non si sveglia....o forse è così che deve andare....!


se riguardi la partita dell'innominabile,tutti e dico tutti i calci d'angolo Marchisio li ha battuti almeno 20 cm più avanti,compreso quello del gol.

Che Liajic si sia inciampato da solo è vero,ma da qui a dire che doveva fischiare la "solare simulazione" no.

Sulle partite con Atalanta e Sassuolo francamente non c'era niente da obbiettare.    ma niente proprio.
se non che col Sassuolo abbiamo sculato.     oh una volta all'anno capita anche a noi di pareggiare una partita che avremmo meritato di perdere.

a Roma strane voci girano sempre e da sempre su tutto.    la realtà è che col casino scoppiato in questi giorni ora prima che venga approvato e realizzato un progetto così grosso ci vorrà molto più tempo di quello che Pallotta e soci s'immaginano.

Perchè tutto l'iter ora verrà vivisezionato punto per punto.   questi sono abituati a tirare su uno stadio da 80mila spettatori in 10-12 mesi.

Io prevedo che se sto stadio si farà,ci vorranno non meno di 4-5 anni.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2014)

*Dai*



perplesso ha detto:


> se riguardi la partita dell'innominabile,tutti e dico tutti i calci d'angolo Marchisio li ha battuti almeno 20 cm più avanti,compreso quello del gol.
> 
> Che Liajic si sia inciampato da solo è vero,ma da qui a dire che doveva fischiare la "solare simulazione" no.
> 
> ...



Riguardati quelle partite..falli invertiti,gialli non dati,se poi mi scrivi che lijaic è inciampato....:rotfl::rotfl:ljiaic si è buttato sperando di ingannare l'arbitro...e l'arbitro era a 6 7 metri.....!Sinceramente a me piace vincere perchè mi dimostro più forte dell'avversario.....non perchè in questo paese di merda si spartiscono ogni cosa....!Magari il milan arriva pure terzo.....


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ai tempi dell'università c'era il mio docente di non ti dico che materia che si vantava di aver giocato da ragazzino nelle giovanili dell'innominabile e sosteneva di essere bravissimo a procurarsi i rigori autoinciampandosi.

della serie,ce l'hanno proprio nel sangue.     noi quest'anno qualcosa dobbiamo vincere.  ma non perchè ci sia la congiura cosmica pro roma,ma proprio perchè non vedo qualcuno più forte di noi.    
e sicuramente l'Europa league non ha formazioni superiori alla Roma.

sulla partita di stasera.....che ci vuoi fare,sembra ci sia una gara all'incontrario per sto terzo posto.
tutti dicono di volerlo ma nessuno sembra inseguirlo davvero.


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2014)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> Ai tempi dell'università c'era il mio docente di non ti dico che materia che si vantava di aver giocato da ragazzino nelle giovanili dell'innominabile e sosteneva di essere bravissimo a procurarsi i rigori autoinciampandosi.
> 
> della serie,ce l'hanno proprio nel sangue.     noi quest'anno qualcosa dobbiamo vincere.  ma non perchè ci sia la congiura cosmica pro roma,ma proprio perchè non vedo qualcuno più forte di noi.
> e sicuramente l'Europa league non ha formazioni superiori alla Roma.
> ...



Esimio,il nostro allenatore,che di allenatore ha poco,sembra più un pizzicagnolo di paese sono  18 mesi che prendi montagne di reti da chiunque,dovresti incominciare a farti qualche domande,ma lui, torero camomillo, va avanti per la sua strada,e le figure di merda sono dietro l'angolo ad ogni partita,ho conosciuto solo uno più de coccio e coglione di lui,ZEMAN!Se in italia siamo gli unici a giocare con il 4-2-3-1.....!Insomma dopo quel demente di mazzarri è arrivato quest'altro fenomeno da baraccone.Basterebbe un Carletto MAZZONE....che vergogna.


----------



## zanna (22 Dicembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> A me interessa solo che la roma vinca


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2014)

zanna ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bè almeno sono onesta


----------



## zanna (12 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> bè almeno sono onesta


----------



## oscuro (16 Gennaio 2015)

*Insomma*



zanna ha detto:


>


Userei il termine sincera.Di onesto nel fregarsene di come vince la propria squadra del cuore ci vedo molto poco...:rotfl:!E comunque di onesto in questo campionato non è rimasto più nulla,fra Udinese-roma,e napoli juventus si è toccato veramente il fondo.Arbitri che a 30 metri vedono che la palla è entrata e sconfessano il l'arbitro addizionale sulla linea di porta,e poi non vedono un rigore a 3 metri....Udinese -roma è stata una cosa che non vedevo da anni.Napoli juve poi....un gurdalinee in perfetta linea che non vede due giocatori in fuorigioco.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo campionato è una comica.E mi fa incazzare il sign De Laurentis,che prima fa pappa e ciccia con lotito,e poi twitta il suo disappunto per l'arbitraggio.E allora caro de laurentis vai a fare le tue proteste in federazione visto che tavecchio è stato votato anche da te,brutto pezzo di merda.....!


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2015)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Userei il termine sincera.Di onesto nel fregarsene di come vince la propria squadra del cuore ci vedo molto poco...:rotfl:!E comunque di onesto in questo campionato non è rimasto più nulla,fra Udinese-roma,e napoli juventus si è toccato veramente il fondo.Arbitri che a 30 metri vedono che la palla è entrata e sconfessano il l'arbitro addizionale sulla linea di porta,e poi non vedono un rigore a 3 metri....Udinese -roma è stata una cosa che non vedevo da anni.Napoli juve poi....un gurdalinee in perfetta linea che non vede due giocatori in fuorigioco.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo campionato è una comica.E mi fa incazzare il sign De Laurentis,che prima fa pappa e ciccia con lotito,e poi twitta il suo disappunto per l'arbitraggio.E allora caro de laurentis vai a fare le tue proteste in federazione visto che tavecchio è stato votato anche da te,brutto pezzo di merda.....!


a velocità normale,decidere se la palla nel gol di Astori sia o non sia entra per mezzo centimetro (perchè è di mezzo centimetro che stiamo parlando)  ad occhio nudo, non è fisicamente possibile.

è più probabile,vedendo il fermo immagine che il pallone sia entrato tutto anzichè no,quindi all'arbitro nel dubbio sarà sembrata la decisione meno peggio.

su Napoli-Juve non mi esprimo,resta il fatto che mi aspettavo una prestazione diversa dal Napoli


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*

Appunto,come ha fatto a 20 metri a stabilire che era goal....dovrebbe spiegarlo.Dai è un campionato pilotato.


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> A me interessa solo che la roma vinca


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma gas che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma gas che fine ha fatto?


Mi manca


----------



## zanna (26 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi manca


Occhio che Sauron ti ossserva .... il mio tessssssoro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (2 Febbraio 2015)

Ma scusate il campionato di fottesegacalcio è già finito?


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ma scusate il campionato di fottesegacalcio è già finito?


Come pure la coppa italia di fottesegacalcio temo


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2015)

tu stai giocando col fuoco


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Lecter*



perplesso ha detto:


> tu stai giocando col fuoco


Lecter ieri mi sono visto la conferenza di Sabatini...TROPPO FORTE....:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (5 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lecter ieri mi sono visto la conferenza di Sabatini...TROPPO FORTE....:up:


:rotfl:


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu stai giocando col fuoco


Dai su era solo per smuovere sto 3d ... da parecchio che non veniva postato nulla ... chissà come mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi gas s'è dato quindi ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Zanna*



zanna ha detto:


> Dai su era solo per smuovere sto 3d ... da parecchio che non veniva postato nulla ... chissà come mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poi gas s'è dato quindi ...


Ma ci tieni a rimanere qui?


----------



## zanna (5 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ci tieni a rimanere qui?


Ma te, onesto, cosa ne pensi della magggica ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Io*



zanna ha detto:


> Ma te, onesto, cosa ne pensi della magggica ...


Che per adesso ci tengo a rimanere qui...!Ci tengo alla mia famiglia....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che per adesso ci tengo a rimanere qui...!Ci tengo alla mia famiglia....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Proprio due giorni fa ne parlavo con un nostro comune amico....lecter ha proprio un alto spessore criminale...:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2015)

leggevo e non posso fare a meno che chiedermi: ma sto DDD ha ancora senso?


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> leggevo e non posso fare a meno che chiedermi: ma sto DDD ha ancora senso?


SI.Per capire com'è fatto il tifoso romanista.La roma vince?ti sbriciola i coglioni per 24 ore ogni giorno,ti spella il frenulo,ti martorizza il prepuzio...vincemo qui....,vincemo li.....,vincemo a coppa....,vincemo a championssss,vincemo sto cazzo,vincemo vincemo vincemo.....vincemo er tricolore,famo er triplete.....:rotfl::rotfl:!La roma perde? I MIEI COGLIONI ADESSO SOFFRONO DI SOLITUDINE...nun se vede un romanista...tutti zitti,tutti a guardasse l'isola delle pippe...ma se domenica la MAGGGGICA batte er cagliari....arieccoli in giro...mo li ripijamo...gli aprimo er culo....tricolore sarà....questo è il tifoso della roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2015)

andate a cagare, tutti, tranne Perply

stronzi


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lecter ieri mi sono visto la conferenza di Sabatini...TROPPO FORTE....:up:





zanna ha detto:


> Dai su era solo per smuovere sto 3d ... da parecchio che non veniva postato nulla ... chissà come mai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poi gas s'è dato quindi ...





Lui ha detto:


> leggevo e non posso fare a meno che chiedermi: ma sto DDD ha ancora senso?


faccio presente che la mia giornata è iniziata malissimo e sono leggermente irritato.   non vorrei che la vostra non finisse


----------



## oscuro (5 Febbraio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> andate a cagare, tutti, tranne Perply
> 
> stronzi


E te sei n'altra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2015)

scusate ma non trovo la magica.


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2015)

io direi che state rischiando il ban


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io direi che state rischiando il ban


il ban? quella classifica mi è stata mandata in pm da oscuro e lui m'ha detto che potevo pubblicarlo, perchè anche lui non trova la magica in classifica ma si vergognava a chiedere in pubblico.

se lui mi ha dato il consenso a pubblicare il pm, di che ban parli?


----------



## banshee (5 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI.Per capire com'è fatto il tifoso romanista.La roma vince?ti sbriciola i coglioni per 24 ore ogni giorno,ti spella il frenulo,ti martorizza il prepuzio...vincemo qui....,vincemo li.....,vincemo a coppa....,vincemo a championssss,vincemo sto cazzo,vincemo vincemo vincemo.....vincemo er tricolore,famo er triplete.....:rotfl::rotfl:!La roma perde? I MIEI COGLIONI ADESSO SOFFRONO DI SOLITUDINE...nun se vede un romanista...tutti zitti,tutti a guardasse l'isola delle pippe...ma se domenica la MAGGGGICA batte er cagliari....arieccoli in giro...mo li ripijamo...gli aprimo er culo....tricolore sarà....questo è il tifoso della roma.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io sono una tifosa atipica. Quando vincemo pure 10 partite di fila e stanno tutti col megafomento io sono quella del "si vabbè E QUINDI??" 
Quando perdiamo e stiamo come ora sono  e


----------



## drusilla (5 Febbraio 2015)

*“Esistono i tifosi di calcio e poi esistono i tifosi della Roma”*


gli altri accomodatevi fuori, su, la porta è la...


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *“Esistono i tifosi di calcio e poi esistono i tifosi della Roma”*
> 
> 
> gli altri accomodatevi fuori, su, la porta è la...



:up:


----------



## Lui (5 Febbraio 2015)

ma io non tifo ne de calcio ne da roma: seguo sto gioco sciocco dove stanno tutti a corre appresso ar pallone, ma più che artro, nun capisco tutta sta fregnaccia pe na squadretta che nun è manco in quella classifica: ma'ddò sta, tra le esordienti? ma più pè sapè, mica per rompere i coglioni


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> ma io non tifo ne de calcio ne da roma: seguo sto gioco sciocco dove stanno tutti a corre appresso ar pallone, ma più che artro, nun capisco tutta sta fregnaccia pe na squadretta che nun è manco in quella classifica: ma'ddò sta, tra le esordienti? ma più pè sapè, mica per rompere i coglioni


a pecora,guarda che Pasqua nun è così lontana,sta in campana


----------



## zanna (6 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *“Esistono i tifosi di calcio e poi esistono i tifosi della Roma”*
> 
> 
> gli altri accomodatevi fuori, su, la porta è la...


Mica la devi indicare a noi ... indicala ai magggici attaccanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> faccio presente che la mia giornata è iniziata malissimo e sono leggermente irritato.   non vorrei che la vostra non finisse


Suvvia ieri sono ero a casa alle 23 con le palle talmente gonfie da essersi consunte a forsa di trascinarle ... capirai ... e oggi andrà peggio con l'opzione di domani ... maremma super budella :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## drusilla (6 Febbraio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mica la devi indicare a noi ... indicala ai magggici attaccanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei stato già declassato da lupo a zanna... perché rischi ancora?


----------



## zanna (6 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sei stato già declassato da lupo a zanna... perché rischi ancora?


Perchè? Boh ...


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

*mah*

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/c...oca-piu-ecco-cosa-succede-ora-alla-ser-951784


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2015)

e non scrivo altro ... per non fomentare ulteriormente ... certo è che se si collegasse gas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

Ho visto la prima partita all'Olimpico nel 1980, ben 35 anni fa.
Sono sempre uscito al fischio finale, sempre. Pure dopo la sveglia col Bayern.
Ieri al 22° del secondo tempo ero già fuori, e con me migliaia di persone.
Ringraziamo questi ebeti che gestiscono la Roma per la passione che stanno uccidendo.
In ordine sparso in 4 anni di "gloria" ammmmericana ho visto:
- Luis Enrique che contro i boscaioli nei preliminari di Europa League toglie Totti per mettere il fenomeno Okaka
- Josè Angel
- Goichoechea che si fa goal da solo contro il cagliari
- Andreazzoli
- una finale di coppa Italia persa contro la lazio
- una sciarpetta celebrativa della suddetta partita scandalo
- cani e porci che hanno vinto all'olimpico
- Manolas al posto di Benatia
- Doumbia con la gotta
- De Rossi il sabotatore
- il Bayern che fa 7 goal all'Olimpico
- l'allenatore che a Monaco prima della partita dice "cerchiamo di prendere pochi goal"
- De Sanctis che fa segnare Zaza
- la Fiorentina che ci butta fuori da Coppa Italia e Europa League facendo un totale di 5 goal all'olimpico e subendone zero
- nessun giocatore della Roma nella classifica marcatori
- 2 vittorie in 4 mesi, considerando tre competizioni
- Skorupsky che si fa goal da solo
- 20mila spettatori per una partita della Roma in europa (manco la lazio)
- 10mila di quei 20mila che dopo 20 minuti lasciano lo stadio

TO BE CONTINUED....(perchè al peggio non c'è fine)


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2015)

Dando per accertato che la tourneè estiva negli USA ci ha rovinato la preparazione in modo irimediabile,cerchiamo di ricordare che questa squadra al 10 gennaio era seconda ad un punto dall'innomibaile nonostate il furto con scasso dello Stadium.

quindi direi che le ragioni del tracollo siano al 60% dovuti ad una preparazione fisica deficitaria ed ad una gestione settimanale degli allenamenti non all'altezza di una squadra che dovrebbe giocare ogni 3 giorni fino a primavera.

ma un pesante 40% lo dividerei tra l'ostinazione di Garcia a far giocare la squadra solo con un modulo chiaramente ormai tanato dagli altri allenatori e gli errori esiziali di Sabatini nel mercato di gennaio.

Che Gervinho si sapeva che sarebbe mancato un mese e mezzo per la Coppa d'Africa e che sarebbe tornato spremuto.   e ricordiamo che Salah pareva essere nostro.      poi,se proprio devi cedere Destro,prendi un attaccante che il calcio italiano lo mastichi e non un altro ivoriano,spremuto tanto quanto se non più di Gervinho.

se Garcia non crede nei giovani (ed in 2 anni ha dimostrato di non crederci) allora cosa spendi a fare milioni su milioni per Ucan e Paredes per farli ammuffire in panchina,salvo accorgerti (tipo a Cagliari) che se metti dei ragazzini che non avranno esperienza ma almeno corrono e hanno voglia,un Empoli,un Chievo o un Parma magari riesci a batterli.

prendi piuttosto un altro mediano alla Nainggolan,chè tanto vedi bene che la sfiga la Roma la tiene sempre molto cara e Strootman quest'anno lo abbiamo a malapena intravisto in gennaio e stop.

Io non ho idea di come finirà questa stagione.    temo male,ma non si sa mai.

Ho idea che se questa proprietà vuole vincere,deve prendere tecnici e giocatori vincenti.   a noi servono più Keita e meno Mapou.

altrimenti qui si rimane a guardare le stelle


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Dando per accertato che la tourneè estiva negli USA ci ha rovinato la preparazione in modo irimediabile,cerchiamo di ricordare che questa squadra al 10 gennaio era seconda ad un punto dall'innomibaile nonostate il furto con scasso dello Stadium.
> 
> quindi direi che le ragioni del tracollo siano al 60% dovuti ad una preparazione fisica deficitaria ed ad una gestione settimanale degli allenamenti non all'altezza di una squadra che dovrebbe giocare ogni 3 giorni fino a primavera.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Perpl..parere non di parte..
 
La Roma ha una grande settore giovanile,ma mette in campo 11 stranieri...i due africani fanno veramente pena,Totti e'un ex giocatore,il portiere ho visto ieri sera....inguardabile.Eppure hanno rifiutato Viviano in estate,dico bene??
E quel Garcia,ma dove l'avete preso???Finirete dietro a Napoli ,Lazio,Viola e Samp...se vi va bene


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ho visto la prima partita all'Olimpico nel 1980, ben 35 anni fa.
> Sono sempre uscito al fischio finale, sempre. Pure dopo la sveglia col Bayern.
> Ieri al 22° del secondo tempo ero già fuori, e con me migliaia di persone.
> Ringraziamo questi ebeti che gestiscono la Roma per la passione che stanno uccidendo.
> ...


- SPOLLI colpo di mercato a gennaio
- VERDE osannato per un pallonetto

continuiamo?


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

*PERPLESSO..*

..quoto TUTTO, dalla prima all'ultima parola.


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> - SPOLLI colpo di mercato a gennaio
> - VERDE osannato per un pallonetto
> 
> continuiamo?


Verde almeno corre e s'impegna. magari poi è un Corvia o un Okaka e non un fenomeno,ma di questi tempi preferisco tutta la vita un diciottenne che ci mette l'entusiasmo piuttosto che un Pianjic che pare uno che passa di lì per caso.  Verde poi con la Samp ha avuto anche una bella occasione ed è stato bravo Viviano su di lui.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io non ho idea di come finirà questa stagione.    temo male,ma non si sa mai.
> 
> Ho idea che se questa proprietà vuole vincere,deve prendere tecnici e giocatori vincenti.   a noi servono più Keita e meno Mapou.
> 
> altrimenti qui si rimane a guardare le stelle


Finisce male male, 6° 7° posto, questi faranno sì e no 10 punti da qui alla fine. Sono morti.
L'unica speranza di fare qualche punto in più è mettere fuori rosa gente tipo Pjanic e De Rossi. Gervinho in tribuna a giocare a chi ha il pisello più lungo con Doumbia.
Dentro i vari Verde, Paredes, Uchan, Sanabria che almeno li valorizzi.

Alla proprietà non frega nulla di vincere, le interessa galleggiare per spillare soldi ai tifosi in attesa di uno stadio che non si farà mai.
Se avessero voluto vincere sarebbe arrivato un allenatore di spessore internazionale, grandi calciatori e soprattutto giocatori che servono nel ruolo che serve. In 4 anni nulla di tutto ciò
Inutile fare voli pindarici. L'ultimo scudetto qua si è vinto con Capello, Totti 24enne, Batistuta, Montella, Emerson, Cafù, Candela, Samuel. Tutta gente fortissima circondata da altri giocatori con le palle, tipo Delvecchio, Nakata, Tommasi.
Inutile prendersi in giro.

E' un circo. E' tutto in mano a Unicredit e a sti personaggi pittoreschi italo-americani.


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Verde almeno corre e s'impegna. magari poi è un Corvia o un Okaka e non un fenomeno,ma di questi tempi preferisco tutta la vita un diciottenne che ci mette l'entusiasmo piuttosto che un Pianjic che pare uno che passa di lì per caso.  Verde poi con la Samp ha avuto anche una bella occasione ed è stato bravo Viviano su di lui.


sono d'accordo, ma io parlo della mentalità di noi tifosi, che appena uno fa una mezza cosa buona lo osanniamo subito, senza aspettare mai riscontri.

parliamo prima di vincere, ci fomentiamo per qualche vittoria.. non è una mentalità vincente, e non ce l'hanno nemmeno loro in campo.


----------



## perplesso (20 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Perpl..parere non di parte..
> 
> La Roma ha una grande settore giovanile,ma mette in campo 11 stranieri...i due africani fanno veramente pena,Totti e'un ex giocatore,il portiere ho visto ieri sera....inguardabile.Eppure hanno rifiutato Viviano in estate,dico bene??
> E quel Garcia,ma dove l'avete preso???Finirete dietro a Napoli ,Lazio,Viola e Samp...se vi va bene


Garcia e Sabatini hanno fatto tutto bene lo scorso anno e hanno fatto tutto male quest'anno.

dove sta la verità?  boh.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, ma io parlo della mentalità di noi tifosi, che appena uno fa una mezza cosa buona lo osanniamo subito, senza aspettare mai riscontri.
> 
> parliamo prima di vincere, ci fomentiamo per qualche vittoria.. non è una mentalità vincente, e non ce l'hanno nemmeno loro in campo.


ma il tifoso non deve avere un mentalità, è tifoso....ha diritto di pensare e dire quello che vuole.
E poi come potrebbe esserci mentalità vincente nel tifoso della Roma, che in 88 anni ha vinto meno del Genoa?
L'unica capitale del mondo che non ha una squadra davvero importante.
Che poi il tifoso della Roma ci starebbe pure a vincere ogni due generazioni. Tanto ormai è un trend irreversibile.
basterebbe giusto competere.
Il che significherebbe arrivare ogni tanto a una semifinale europea, oppure arrivare secondi con meno di 17 punti di distacco.
Perché se arrivi secondo a dieci km di distanza non c'è stata competizione.
Invece no, non si compete, e si sbragano, e fanno pessime figure nazionali e internazionali.
E nessuno si accorge che la tifoseria si sta estinguendo.
Basta guardare le immagini dell'olimpico negli anni 90 (non una secolo fa) e paragonarle con quelle attuali. C'erano sempre 50mila spettatori. Ieri sera 20mila. Con la Samp 35mila. Quest'anno mai un tutto esaurito, neanche al derby, dove un tempo c'era spazio neanche per uno spillo.
E non è la crisi economica, la città ha più di 3 milioni di abitanti e uno stadio da 70mila. E' disinteresse, passione che muore.


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma il tifoso non deve avere un mentalità, è tifoso....ha diritto di pensare e dire quello che vuole.
> E poi come potrebbe esserci mentalità vincente nel tifoso della Roma, che in 88 anni ha vinto meno del Genoa?
> L'unica capitale del mondo che non ha una squadra davvero importante.
> Che poi il tifoso della Roma ci starebbe pure a vincere ogni due generazioni. Tanto ormai è un trend irreversibile.
> ...


non sono tanto d'accordo.. se un giocatore arriva qui e si sente osannato come un semidio soltanto perché veste questi colori, si sbraga.. è successo millemila volte...noi ci iperfomentiamo per qualsiasi cosa, e il clima che si respira a Roma è questo. 

per tutto il resto sono d'accordo con te. Il tifoso romanista lo sa, che tanto è #mainagioia.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono tanto d'accordo.. se un giocatore arriva qui e si sente osannato come un semidio soltanto perché veste questi colori, si sbraga.. è successo millemila volte...noi ci iperfomentiamo per qualsiasi cosa, e il clima che si respira a Roma è questo.
> 
> per tutto il resto sono d'accordo con te. Il tifoso romanista lo sa, che tanto è #mainagioia.


Il giocatore si sbraga perché qui può fare ciò che vuole, perché non c'è disciplina, non c'è controllo, non c'è professionalità.
Quello che dici tu è ciò che da anni ci vendono per giustificare il fatto che, come si dice a Roma "non c'è na breccola" da spendere per giocatori forti.
Com'è che Destro qua entrava in campo col barbone e capelli da matto e adesso a Milano è tutto leccato e sbarbato? Semplice, al nano nazionale non piace che i suoi giocatori appiano trasandati. cazzate eh? ma danno la misura di ambienti diversi.
A Madrid hanno preso per un orecchio Cristiano Ronaldo (pluripallone d'oro in una squadra campione d'Europa) perché ha fatto festeggiamenti eccessivi per il suo compleanno dopo una prestazione in campo sottotono.
Qua i nostri passeggiano a Mosca uscendo virtualmente dalla Champions e poi se ne vanno tranquillamente a mignotte, senza conseguenze di alcun tipo.
Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa, e la puzza va sempre sui tifosi.


----------



## andrea53 (20 Marzo 2015)

*Non posso darti il verde*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Il giocatore si sbraga perché qui può fare ciò che vuole, perché non c'è disciplina, non c'è controllo, non c'è professionalità.
> Quello che dici tu è ciò che da anni ci vendono per giustificare il fatto che, come si dice a Roma "non c'è na breccola" da spendere per giocatori forti.
> Com'è che Destro qua entrava in campo col barbone e capelli da matto e adesso a Milano è tutto leccato e sbarbato? Semplice, al nano nazionale non piace che i suoi giocatori appiano trasandati. cazzate eh? ma danno la misura di ambienti diversi.
> A Madrid hanno preso per un orecchio Cristiano Ronaldo (pluripallone d'oro in una squadra campione d'Europa) perché ha fatto festeggiamenti eccessivi per il suo compleanno dopo una prestazione in campo sottotono.
> ...


Ma da dirigente sportivo fai conto che te ne ho accantonati una decina... Disamina perfetta, e non vale solo per la Roma.


----------



## Stark72 (20 Marzo 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma da dirigente sportivo fai conto che te ne ho accantonati una decina... Disamina perfetta, e non vale solo per la Roma.


:up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (27 Marzo 2015)

*uffaaa*

che palle la pausa per le nazionali :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che palle la pausa per le nazionali :incazzato:


:quoto:


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

Ma de che! Mammagari fosse finito il campionato, avremmo salvato il culo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Invece ci aspetta una meravigliosa caduta al sesto/settimo posto con un calendario di merda.


----------



## banshee (27 Marzo 2015)

ho capito ma che noia 
essù daje Strak un po' d'ottimismo.........
...............

......................

.......................


ok ho detto na cazzata.
buon week end a tutti!


----------



## Stark72 (27 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> essù daje Strak un po' d'ottimismo.........
> ...............


dopo 35 anni di Roma l'ottimismo è morto sotto i trionfi degli altri


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2015)

sto DDD mi pare proprio inopportuno, mettetelo in pausa per un po, poi magari, se dovesse capitare, in un futuro non tanto prossimo, potreste riaprirlo.


AUGURONI. 

:rofl:


----------



## gas (30 Marzo 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> *dopo 35 anni di Roma *l'ottimismo è morto sotto i trionfi degli altri



in neretto anche meno......

per il resto...:up:


----------



## banshee (3 Aprile 2015)

*che famo..*

che famo domani....???


----------



## Stark72 (3 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che famo domani....???


presente come sempre 
non possono sbagliare e lo sanno


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2015)

*stark*

Una roma pessima,un napoli indecente,un arbitro che lascio giudicare a voi della roma....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A me comunque va bene....questo allenatore spagnolo è penoso...se perdiamo viene mandato via...spero....


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2015)

stai a rosicà


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2015)

e cmq tranquillo... visto come stamo a giocà


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2015)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> e cmq tranquillo... visto come stamo a giocà



Se fosse accaduto alla roma...tornavo a casa con la barca.....,una partita penosa,un napoli indecoroso,una roma pessima,ma l'arbitro è stato incredibile....

E la colpa è di quel buffone di de laurentis che fa finta di essere contro il palazzo e poi fa pappa e ciccia con lotito.Ragazzi se questa è la roma...io vedo meglio la lazio,PURTROPPO!ODIO LOTITO....


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2015)

Oltre ai 3 punti direi che l'unica cosa decente vista è un portiere che non fa più eccessive cazzate ed una difesa che in qualche modo si arrabatta.

il resto è semplice galleggiamento.    in attesa che finisca la stagione.     se Fiorentina-Samp finisce pari, sarà una domenica positiva


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Oltre ai 3 punti direi che l'unica cosa decente vista è un portiere che non fa più eccessive cazzate ed una difesa che in qualche modo si arrabatta.
> 
> il resto è semplice galleggiamento.    in attesa che finisca la stagione.     se Fiorentina-Samp finisce pari, sarà una domenica positiva



Esimio cerchiamo di essere sinceri.hanno fatto pena entrambe,e diciamocelo,se fosse accaduto alla roma quello che è accaduto oggi al napoli veniva giù il finimondo.De rossi doveva essere espulso al 18 del primo tempo,e non si può non vedere il tocco di mano del giocatore della roma che evita il goal in scivolata.Poi il napoli è stato penoso,ma questo calcio così non è piu credibile.la roma ha vinto con un tiro in porta,ma il napoli è qualcosa di vergognoso,ogni domenica ci segna qualcuno,e quel panzone di merda scrive,scrive...dovrebbe SCRIVERE QUANTO è COGLIONE.


----------



## perplesso (4 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio cerchiamo di essere sinceri.hanno fatto pena entrambe,e diciamocelo,se fosse accaduto alla roma quello che è accaduto oggi al napoli veniva giù il finimondo.De rossi doveva essere espulso al 18 del primo tempo,e non si può non vedere il tocco di mano del giocatore della roma che evita il goal in scivolata.Poi il napoli è stato penoso,ma questo calcio così non è piu credibile.la roma ha vinto con un tiro in porta,ma il napoli è qualcosa di vergognoso,ogni domenica ci segna qualcuno,e quel panzone di merda scrive,scrive...dovrebbe SCRIVERE QUANTO è COGLIONE.


la cosa di De Rossi dev'essermi sfuggita,non mi pare di aver visto chissà che fallo.

che si sia rischiato il rigore lo so,ma credo che oggi il Napoli avrebbe sbagliato pure quello.

si diceva che Benitez è uomo da coppe più che da campionati,sarà meglio per voi che lo dimostri davvero,chè in campionato rischiate di farvi riprendere dal Toro.

La Roma deve cercare di serrare i ranghi ed arrivare a fine anno.    poi ci sarà molto da discutere e cambiare


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2015)

A me sembra che tutte le squadre siano infarcite di brocchi.
Sarà una generazione così.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa di De Rossi dev'essermi sfuggita,non mi pare di aver visto chissà che fallo.
> 
> che si sia rischiato il rigore lo so,ma credo che oggi il Napoli avrebbe sbagliato pure quello.
> 
> ...



De rossi fa un primo intervento a forbice e non viene ammonito,poi fa il secondo e viene ammonito,al 18 del primo tempo  prende la palla VOLONTARIAMENTE con la mano...e l'arbitro....fa finta di non vedere..........!Ma parlare dell'arbitro sarebbe dare un alibi a questo demente di allenatore,e a questo buffone di presidente che ci ritroviamo.Se la roma ha più peso politico del napoli....se la lazio ha più peso politico del napoli...questo de laurentis meglio che torna a fare i film che il culo di boldi e de sica in bella mostra...che è meglio per tutti.


----------



## zanna (13 Aprile 2015)

Stamane ho buttato uno sguardo alla classifica ... avrò avuto le allucinazioni post sbornia?


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Non ho capito perchè hai deciso di morire così dolorosamente


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

Femori, mi servono urgentemente dei femori


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Stamane ho buttato uno sguardo alla classifica ... avrò avuto le allucinazioni post sbornia?


Vedevi delle aquile?


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Femori, mi servono urgentemente dei femori


ultimamente qui certuni si stanno facendo troppo vivaci  occorre spietata opera repressiva


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ultimamente qui certuni si stanno facendo troppo vivaci  occorre spietata opera repressiva


ok, alla first lady pensace tu...


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedevi delle aquile?


sono tentata di darti il mio primo rosso, sappilo


----------



## banshee (13 Aprile 2015)

i conti si fanno alla fine.


----------



## zanna (13 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè hai deciso di morire così dolorosamente





Simy ha detto:


> Femori, mi servono urgentemente dei femori





farfalla ha detto:


> Vedevi delle aquile?





perplesso ha detto:


> ultimamente qui certuni si stanno facendo troppo vivaci  occorre spietata opera repressiva





Simy ha detto:


> ok, alla first lady pensace tu...





Simy ha detto:


> sono tentata di darti il mio primo rosso, sappilo





banshee ha detto:


> i conti si fanno alla fine.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ragassuoli non li prendete troppo sul serio ... suvvia ... fortuna la first lady che mi capisce


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*Posso*

Mi permettete di scrivere serenamente quello che penso ,da uno che ha sempre amato questo sport?da uno che ci ha giocato e ci gioca ancora?
Questo non è più uno sport....!Questo campionati vengono pilotati.Sapete tutti che nn sono della lazio,ma se c'è una squadra che merita il secondo posto è solo la lazio.
La roma?la roma dovrebbe avere minimo 7 8 punti in meno,il rigore di ieri è una comica...!E fate caso al goal di higuain...l'assistente è a due metri...la palla rimbalza dentro e fa finta di non vedere....
Mi spiace purtroppo il sistema non è più credibile.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ragassuoli non li prendete troppo sul serio ... suvvia ... fortuna la first lady che mi capisce


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi permettete di scrivere serenamente quello che penso ,da uno che ha sempre amato questo sport?da uno che ci ha giocato e ci gioca ancora?
> Questo non è più uno sport....!Questo campionati vengono pilotati.Sapete tutti che nn sono della lazio,ma se c'è una squadra che merita il secondo posto è solo la lazio.
> La roma?la roma dovrebbe avere minimo 7 8 punti in meno,il rigore di ieri è una comica...!E fate caso al goal di higuain...l'assistente è a due metri...la palla rimbalza dentro e fa finta di non vedere....
> Mi spiace purtroppo il sistema non è più credibile.


Magari ne dovremmo avere 2-3 in più.   il rigore di ieri forse non c'era come forse la palla sul pari del Toro era uscita.

il gol non visto di Higuain dimostra che gli assistenti dietro la porta non servono ad un belino.

tocca portare pazienza fino ad agosto quando anche qui dovrebbe partire a pieno regime la tecnologia inglese.

lì ci sarà poco da discutere


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*No*



perplesso ha detto:


> Magari ne dovremmo avere 2-3 in più.   il rigore di ieri forse non c'era come forse la palla sul pari del Toro era uscita.
> 
> il gol non visto di Higuain dimostra che gli assistenti dietro la porta non servono ad un belino.
> 
> ...


No!Serve l'onesta delle persone.Non poteva non vedere.La verità?il calcio a questi livelli è un'industria.L'industria deve fatturare soldi,purtroppo è tutto finito.
Quando andiamo in europa facciamo figure pessime,proprio perchè non possiamo pilotare un cazzo.
La tecnologia non sarà mai ammessa.Non potrebbero indirizzare certe partite,QUELLE CHE CONTANO.Insomma la roma è stata sempre danneggiata,così come le squadre del contro sud,ma quest'anno è una barzelletta che si trovi dove proprio non dovrebbe essere.
La proprietà avrà anche ristrutturato il debito 170 milioni di euro....,ma resta il fatto che sono venuti per fare uno stadio,che non possono fare dove vogliono fare,la unicredit nella roma c'è ancora,e vuole rientrare dell'esposizione,su queste basi,la roma non può non entrare in champion...ma francamente sta diventando troppo evidente la cosa,veramente troppo.A me TIFOSO DELLA LAZIO GIREREBBERO PARECCHIO I COGLIONI.Spero che frosinone e carpi vengano su alla faccia DI QUELLA MERDA DI LOTITO....


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2015)

Al Carpi per la promozione in A manca solo l'aritmetica.

Sul nostro stadio per ora non vedo tutti sti intoppi.   magari Pallotta è ottimista sui tempi,perchè se dice 2017 ci credo poco.

sulla tecnologia di porta sostanzialmente è cosa fatta,per la prossima stagione

http://it.blastingnews.com/calcio/2...buttera-nella-finale-di-tim-cup-00343829.html


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Al Carpi per la promozione in A manca solo l'aritmetica.
> 
> Sul nostro stadio per ora non vedo tutti sti intoppi.   magari Pallotta è ottimista sui tempi,perchè se dice 2017 ci credo poco.
> 
> ...



A me risulta diversamente per lo stadio....ma MOLTO diversamente...


----------



## brenin (15 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> De rossi fa un primo intervento a forbice e non viene ammonito,poi fa il secondo e viene ammonito,al 18 del primo tempo prende la palla VOLONTARIAMENTE con la mano...e l'arbitro....fa finta di non vedere..........!Ma parlare dell'arbitro sarebbe dare un alibi a questo demente di allenatore,e a questo buffone di presidente che ci ritroviamo.Se la roma ha più peso politico del napoli....se la lazio ha più peso politico del napoli...questo de laurentis meglio che torna a fare i film che il culo di boldi e de sica in bella mostra...che è meglio per tutti.


Sull'allenatore concordo pienamente..... meno sul presidente: con i tempi che corrono rischiereste di trovarvi un cinese ....


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

ma è vero che la Lazio ha superato in classifica la Roma?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma è vero che la Lazio ha superato in classifica la Roma?


così dicono:rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> così dicono:rotfl:


quindi è vero


----------



## Simy (16 Aprile 2015)

Perplyyyyyyy


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> quindi è vero


Si...e nonostante tutto....


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...e nonostante tutto....


nonostante tutto?


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> nonostante tutto?


Nessuno parla di arbitri a roma quest'anno....sarà casuale?


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno parla di arbitri a roma quest'anno....sarà casuale?


la Roma è stata fermata a causa degli arbitri?


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> la Roma è stata fermata a causa degli arbitri?



No,la roma è stata superata nonostante abbia avuto più di qualche favore dagli arbitri,ma nessuno ne parla....nessuna sviolinata,nulla.Eppure De rossi ammonito prende la palla con la mano DAVANTI all'arbitro...e non succede nulla"roma napoli",la domenica dopo De rossi gioca e non dovrebbe giocare,e si lancia a pesce nell'aria del torino...e nessuno ne parla...!La verità?e che la roma dovrebbe avere 6 0 7 punti in meno....ricordo le gare di Udine,con il sassuolo,con l'empoli,con il napoli,con il torino....:rotfl::rotfl:anche nel derby coin la lazio....


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ma è vero che la Lazio ha superato in classifica la Roma?





farfalla ha detto:


> così dicono:rotfl:





gas ha detto:


> quindi è vero


vi devo spedire nelle cucine di un ristorante cinese?


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,la roma è stata superata nonostante abbia avuto più di qualche favore dagli arbitri,ma nessuno ne parla....nessuna sviolinata,nulla.Eppure De rossi ammonito prende la palla con la mano DAVANTI all'arbitro...e non succede nulla"roma napoli",la domenica dopo De rossi gioca e non dovrebbe giocare,e si lancia a pesce nell'aria del torino...e nessuno ne parla...!La verità?e che la roma dovrebbe avere 6 0 7 punti in meno....ricordo le gare di Udine,con il sassuolo,con l'empoli,con il napoli,con il torino....:rotfl::rotfl:anche nel derby coin la lazio....


insomma anche te devi andare dall'oculista


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi devo spedire nelle cucine di un ristorante cinese?


perchè lo sanno anche i cuochi cinesi che la Lazio è sopra alla Roma?


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> perchè lo sanno anche i cuochi cinesi che la Lazio è sopra alla Roma?


sanno soprattutto cucinare bene i felini  e io ho fame


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> insomma anche te devi andare dall'oculista


Non è vero?sincero?


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sanno soprattutto cucinare bene i felini  e io ho fame


non sapevo fossi amante degli involtini primavera, pensavo fossi goloso di pajata :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero?sincero?


sì penso che abbiamo i punti che meritiamo di avere.  al netto che domenica al Napoli hanno tolto un gol buono.

e che a Roma-Napoli non avreste segnato manco a sparare in porta il giocatore col pallone incollato al piede.



gas ha detto:


> non sapevo fossi amante degli involtini primavera, pensavo fossi goloso di pajata :rotfl:


a me piace tutto,specie l'arrosto di gobbi


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì penso che abbiamo i punti che meritiamo di avere.  al netto che domenica al Napoli hanno tolto un gol buono.
> 
> e che a Roma-Napoli non avreste segnato manco a sparare in porta il giocatore col pallone incollato al piede.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

un pizzico d'invidia?


----------



## zanna (16 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non sapevo fossi amante degli involtini primavera, pensavo fossi goloso di pajata :rotfl:


Occhio gas che a me per molto meno ha inviato un biglietto per il polo nord ... solo perchè le famose sue isole erano piene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Occhio gas che a me per molto meno ha inviato un biglietto per il polo nord ... solo perchè le famose sue isole erano piene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


son ragazzi........ :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> un pizzico d'invidia?





zanna ha detto:


> Occhio gas che a me per molto meno ha inviato un biglietto per il polo nord ... solo perchè le famose sue isole erano piene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





gas ha detto:


> son ragazzi........ :rotfl:


le miniere della Namibia sono sempre in cerca di nuove braccia da spedire a scavare.

vi prenoto presso l'ufficio personale


----------



## zanna (16 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> son ragazzi........ :rotfl:


mmmm ... per caso vuoi il mio biglietto? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì penso che abbiamo i punti che meritiamo di avere.  al netto che domenica al Napoli hanno tolto un gol buono.
> 
> e che a Roma-Napoli non avreste segnato manco a sparare in porta il giocatore col pallone incollato al piede.
> 
> ...


Udine?sassulo?empoli?


----------



## banshee (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Udine?sassulo?empoli?


..sei anche tu un anti romanista?


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Udine?sassulo?empoli?


A Udine la palla è entrata.   più a filo rispetto al gol di Higuain di domenica, ma è entrata.

col Sassuolo il rigore c'era.     era più dubbio il rigore di domenica col Toro,ma anche la palla sul loro pareggio era fuori,probabilmente.

con l'Empoli in campionato non mi viene in mente nulla di che.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi devo spedire nelle cucine di un ristorante cinese?


Insieme? :inlove:


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insieme? :inlove:


magari....................


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insieme? :inlove:


tu oggi mi pari troppo vivace


----------



## gas (16 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu oggi mi pari troppo vivace



se ti compro "LA Stampa" vai a leggerla? magari alla pagina dello sport


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> ..sei anche tu un anti romanista?


No,io gioco a calcio da quando ero piccolo,la mia carriera di calciatore si è interrotta bruscamente...in giovane età....:rotflurtroppo ho dato un destro in bocca all'allenatore della squadra avversaria che mi stava insultando da tutta la partita... scatendando un brutta rissa...:rotfl::rotfl:dopo aver segnato il 2 a 1....:rotfl:!Ho continuato a buon livello da amatore,e gioco ancora...!Amo questo sport,e sono schifato di vederlo manipolato in questo modo,alterato e contaminato.Tutto qui.Mi riconosco una certa onestà intellettuale....!


----------



## zanna (17 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> le miniere della Namibia sono sempre in cerca di nuove braccia da spedire a scavare.
> 
> vi prenoto presso l'ufficio personale


Lo sapevo ha trovato una nuova meta


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

qualche ansioso come me in linea? :scared:


----------



## zanna (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qualche ansioso come me in linea? :scared:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:alleggio:


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:alleggio:


spetta che arrivi Perplesso


----------



## zanna (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> spetta che arrivi Perplesso


Mi manderà a fare l'ennesimo giro sulle isole lofoten o su qualche altro sperduto arcipelago ... che sarà mai


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mi manderà a fare l'ennesimo giro sulle isole lofoten o su qualche altro sperduto arcipelago ... che sarà mai


Che tocapelotas spericolato che sei!![emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> qualche ansioso come me in linea? :scared:


non si parla mai prima del derby, mai. questa è la prima regola.


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

[emoji16]


----------



## oscuro (25 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Bene la roma,la lazio merita il terzo posto....!


----------



## banshee (25 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bene la roma,la lazio merita il terzo posto....!


fatejene 5 a sti piagnoni!!


----------



## drusilla (25 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> fatejene 5 a sti piagnoni!!


[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji112] [emoji112]


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;Tj6Zb4SDDb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6Zb4SDDb0[/video]


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2015)

*La curva più bella del mondo ....*

[video=youtube;85lIW1Fdnm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85lIW1Fdnm0[/video]

Forza Roma, Forza Lupi!
questa e' l'ora de mostra quante valemo
Forza Lupi, Forza Roma
quande entrate in campo
er core ce se n'foca
noi c'avemo er core grosso
mezzo giallo e mezzo rosso
er tifoso romanista
dei tifosi e' sempre er piu.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

leziali... dai, non prendetevela così... annate a pijavvela 'nder culoooo


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> leziali... dai, non prendetevela così... annate a pijavvela 'nder culoooo



i laziesi oggi so spariti... pure in ufficio... :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (26 Maggio 2015)

Io invece sono circondato solo da gobbi, ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> i laziesi oggi so spariti... pure in ufficio... :rotfl:


già tutti convinti della ciempions :rotfl:e mo' li aspetto dopo Napoli Lazio...


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> già tutti convinti della ciempions :rotfl:e mo' li aspetto dopo Napoli Lazio...


sta bono che avevano già preparato i cori per la vittoria del derby :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

alto godimento


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Se*



Nobody ha detto:


> già tutti convinti della ciempions :rotfl:e mo' li aspetto dopo Napoli Lazio...



Hai visto il napoli?se ci gioco contro gli segno anche io....dai...inguardabile.


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

*il mio capitano*






:inlove:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto il napoli?se ci gioco contro gli segno anche io....dai...inguardabile.


lo so, ma se guardi i nomi è uno squadrone... questa è una finale, non ci credo che la falliscono!


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


Nel senso che smette? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> *sta bono che avevano già preparato i cori per la vittoria del derby *:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> alto godimento


i soliti pagliacci


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nel senso che smette? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nel senso che ci tieni ai tuoi femori? 

occhio a come parli del capitano :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> i soliti pagliacci



vai su You tube e cerca ASR Music... da lacrime...


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, ma se guardi i nomi è uno squadrone... questa è una finale, non ci credo che la falliscono!



Lunghi,non compatti,sciatti...io li vedo male.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lunghi,non compatti,sciatti...io li vedo male.


io sono ottimista, l'anno prossimo la partita della vita per loro sarà il derby col Frosinone... altro che ciampions


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io sono ottimista, l'anno prossimo la partita della vita per loro sarà il derby col Frosinone... altro che ciampions



:risata:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vai su You tube e cerca ASR Music... da lacrime...


ve stamo sopra 'na spanna... 'na lambo contro 'na panda


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ve stamo sopra 'na spanna... 'na lambo contro 'na panda


:rotfl::rotfl:

visto che roba 

ascolta "gufando"  e "te vojo bene"  :risata:


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

questi giallorossi si fanno sentire solo quando vincono....... 
quando perdono non li trovi..........


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> questi giallorossi si fanno sentire solo quando vincono.......
> quando perdono non li trovi..........


Ecco un altro dai femori eversivi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> nel senso che ci tieni ai tuoi femori?
> 
> occhio a come parli del capitano :incazzato:


er buffone...... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> questi giallorossi si fanno sentire solo quando vincono.......
> quando perdono non li trovi..........



Dannatamente vero.So fatti così.


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

:saggio:


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:


prendi nota ...... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> prendi nota ...... :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> questi giallorossi si fanno sentire solo quando vincono.......
> quando perdono non li trovi..........


ma no, ci faremo sentire anche quando perdete... basta aspettare il 6


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

*STRANO!*

ma... oggi è 26 maggio!!

niente gobba in faggia?

niente Lulic 71?

e com è?

v'hanno fatto male sti 50 milioni in faccia!!

LAZIALE SENTITE MALE.:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Nel senso che smette? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tutto finisce.   la carriera del Capitano.   ed anche la tua capacità di deambulare autonomamente senza protesi per i femori misteriosamente svaniti nottetempo


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto finisce.   la carriera del Capitano.   ed anche la tua capacità di deambulare autonomamente senza protesi per i femori misteriosamente svaniti nottetempo


era ora che tornavi !! 

LAZIALE PIAGNONE attaccate ar............:carneval::carneval:

(scusatemi perdo ogni connotato femminile durante e post derby):carneval:


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

lo capisco.   durante la partita con l'innominabile posso diventare molto feroce.

coi perdenti di solito prevale la compassione per la vita disgraziata che fanno


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo capisco.   durante la partita con l'innominabile posso diventare molto feroce.
> 
> coi perdenti di solito prevale la compassione per la vita disgraziata che fanno


ma infatti... inutile infierire, l'anno prossimo a questi gli tocca il derby col Frosinone, magari quello lo vincono!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> era ora che tornavi !!
> 
> LAZIALE PIAGNONE attaccate ar............:carneval::carneval:
> 
> (scusatemi perdo ogni connotato femminile durante e post derby):carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl: Ma qui non c'è nessun laziale ? ( domando solo, non mi sbranate )


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... inutile infierire, l'anno prossimo a questi gli tocca il derby col Frosinone, magari quello lo vincono!


il derby col Frosinone tocca anche a noi e occhio che ste partite per la Roma sono storicamente delle tagliole.

il mio psicodramma personale avverrà se per sbaglio sale in A anche lo Spezia.....


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *il derby col Frosinone tocca anche a noi *e occhio che ste partite per la Roma sono storicamente delle tagliole.
> 
> il mio psicodramma personale avverrà se per sbaglio sale in A anche lo Spezia.....


No, il nostro non è derby... i derby sono Boca-River, Inter-Milan, Samp-Genoa... stracittadine, non stracampagnole


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il derby col Frosinone tocca anche a noi e occhio che ste partite per la Roma sono storicamente delle tagliole.
> 
> il mio psicodramma personale avverrà se per sbaglio sale in A anche lo Spezia.....


Faremo in modo di evitare lo sbaglio  Poi mi  paghi una cena , nel caso


----------



## gas (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma no, ci faremo sentire anche quando perdete... basta aspettare il 6


però almeno noi partecipiamo.......


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, il nostro non è derby... i derby sono Boca-River, Inter-Milan, Samp-Genoa... stracittadine, non stracampagnole


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> però almeno noi partecipiamo.......


in pieno spirito decoubertiano


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il derby col Frosinone tocca anche a noi e occhio che ste partite per la Roma sono storicamente delle tagliole.
> 
> il mio psicodramma personale avverrà se per sbaglio sale in A anche lo Spezia.....



col Frosinone non è derby. il derby è solo tra burini... tzè


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

e ce lo so,ma so anche la Roma partite con squadre improbabili ne ha perse pure troppe nella sua storia.

meglio diffidare di ciociari e robe simili


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e ce lo so,ma so anche la Roma partite con squadre improbabili ne ha perse pure troppe nella sua storia.
> 
> meglio diffidare di ciociari e robe simili


si, ma era per dire che non lo considero Derby


----------



## zanna (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto finisce.   la carriera del Capitano.   ed anche la tua capacità di deambulare autonomamente senza protesi per i femori misteriosamente svaniti nottetempo


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma era per dire che non lo considero Derby


ma la faccia di Lotito ieri in tribuna?


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la faccia di Lotito ieri in tribuna?


----------



## oscuro (26 Maggio 2015)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


>


Da ieri sono più simpatizzante della roma.Sto facendo pace con la roma,ed i suoi tifosi...e tifose....


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da ieri sono più simpatizzante della roma.Sto facendo pace con la roma,ed i suoi tifosi*...e tifose*....


vedo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la faccia di Lotito ieri in tribuna?


impagabile... mi ricorda quella del Berlusca a Instanbul


----------



## banshee (26 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da ieri sono più simpatizzante della roma.Sto facendo pace con la roma,ed i suoi tifosi...e tifose....


anche perché vorrei capì come si può simpatizzare coi laziali.

no sono seria.


----------



## drusilla (26 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


che faccia di culo


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche perché vorrei capì come si può simpatizzare coi laziali.
> 
> no sono seria.


i laziali non esistono.   esiste uno sparuto gruppo di persone che per questioni di piccineria mentale godono a veder perdere la Roma.

ma gente che va a tifare per una strana sezione calcistica di una società polisportiva non ce ne sta


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2015)

*io li amo *

[video=youtube;bL5EOeEPNy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL5EOeEPNy8[/video]


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

*sostegno*

...vi devo dire una cosa.

il mio lui non è romanista. è anti romanista. iange:iange:

tifa Milan. simpatizza per la Lazio.

e domani sera tiferà Juve.

abbiamo una cena e non ci vuole andare perché deve vedere la finale.




lo lascio? :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...vi devo dire una cosa.
> 
> il mio lui non è romanista. è anti romanista. iange:iange:
> 
> ...


sì


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


secco e deciso proprio.

il discorso è che me lo fa apposta secondo me.......................




SCIOPERO!! :diavoletto:


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...vi devo dire una cosa.
> 
> il mio lui non è romanista. è anti romanista. iange:iange:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...vi devo dire una cosa.
> 
> il mio lui non è romanista. è anti romanista. iange:iange:
> 
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Banshee  te le cerchi :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> secco e deciso proprio.
> 
> il discorso è che me lo fa apposta secondo me.......................
> 
> ...


è che mancano le basi proprio.   se poi te lo fa apposta, anche peggio.


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Banshee  te le cerchi :mexican:


eh lo so... ma mi ha scritto ora "ma domani dobbiamo uscire? c'è la Juve"


io lo picchio!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so... ma mi ha scritto ora "ma domani dobbiamo uscire? c'è la Juve"
> 
> 
> io lo picchio!
> ...


Sciopero almeno di un mese


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sciopero almeno di un mese


eh però ci rimetto pure io........... mumble mumble........... non mi conviene :carneval:





...........SCIOPERO DELLA CUCINA!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh però ci rimetto pure io........... mumble mumble........... non mi conviene :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se sei a dieta, se non anche li insomma  :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se sei a dieta, se non anche li insomma  :rotfl:


....non abitiamo ancora insieme  quindi posso vendicarmi sul cibo... stiamo insieme il week end e cucino io, sono discretamente brava  lui è discretamente magnone  quindi sì 



domani MINESTRONE!!!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ....non abitiamo ancora insieme  quindi posso vendicarmi sul cibo... stiamo insieme il week end e cucino io, sono discretamente brava  lui è discretamente magnone  quindi sì
> 
> 
> 
> domani MINESTRONE!!!!!!! :carneval:


Mannaggia vero, il minestrone lo odiano quasi tutti mi sa :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ....non abitiamo ancora insieme  quindi posso vendicarmi sul cibo... stiamo insieme il week end e cucino io, sono discretamente brava  lui è discretamente magnone  quindi sì
> 
> 
> 
> domani MINESTRONE!!!!!!! :carneval:


Il minestrone è favoloso!!! E poi pornazzo... gang bang di Messi Suarez e Neymar con la vecchia racchia :carneval:


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Il minestrone è favoloso*!!! E poi pornazzo... gang bang di Messi Suarez e Neymar con la vecchia racchia :carneval:


io lo faccio unto  soffritto di cipolla, sedano e carote, e poi ci aggiungo un pezzetto di gambuccio del prosciutto (i segreti di nonna)

....io non dico nulla. io non voglio dire nulla. io non voglio nemmeno pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io lo faccio unto  soffritto di cipolla, sedano e carote, e poi ci aggiungo un pezzetto di gambuccio del prosciutto (i segreti di nonna)
> 
> ....io non dico nulla. io non voglio dire nulla. io non voglio nemmeno pensare.


Io anche un cucchiaio di pesto ( alla fine mentre lo scodello) e prima un tocchetto di parmigiano


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io lo faccio unto  soffritto di cipolla, sedano e carote, *e poi ci aggiungo un pezzetto di gambuccio del prosciutto *(i segreti di nonna)
> 
> ....io non dico nulla. io non voglio dire nulla. io non voglio nemmeno pensare.


che te lo dico a fare 

Nemmeno io... domani voglio solo godere


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io anche un cucchiaio di pesto ( alla fine mentre lo scodello) e prima un tocchetto di parmigiano


ah io pure metto i tocchetti di parmigiano.... uh il pesto, devo provare!!


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che te lo dico a fare
> 
> Nemmeno io... *domani voglio solo godere *


.................

speriamo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah io pure metto i tocchetti di parmigiano.... uh il pesto, devo provare!!


Prova, ci sta molto bene


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> .................
> 
> speriamo


sono fiducioso...  
[video=youtube;brrJrIPKMtc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brrJrIPKMtc[/video]


----------



## banshee (5 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono fiducioso...
> [video=youtube;brrJrIPKMtc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brrJrIPKMtc[/video]


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

*Stasera*

Si esce, ristorante con televisore. Compromesso raggiunto!

Speramo bene Nob..


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Si esce, ristorante con televisore. Compromesso raggiunto!
> 
> Speramo bene Nob..


Stasera a casa di mio fratello (che ahimè è laziele ) la donna che tifa Napoli, la mia che tiene per il Cagliari, e una coppia di amici di Milano lui interista lei del Milan. Pizza, peroni gelata rutto libero e soprattutto tutti quanti... tifo indiavolato :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Stasera a casa di mio fratello (che ahimè è laziele ) la donna che tifa Napoli, la mia che tiene per il Cagliari, e una coppia di amici di Milano lui interista lei del Milan. Pizza, peroni gelata rutto libero e soprattutto tutti quanti... tifo indiavolato :carneval:



Stasera fuori roma,a cena con gente perbene....a quanto pare una rarità...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Stasera a casa di mio fratello (che ahimè è laziele ) la donna che tifa Napoli, la mia che tiene per il Cagliari, e una coppia di amici di Milano lui interista lei del Milan. Pizza, peroni gelata rutto libero e soprattutto tutti quanti... tifo indiavolato :carneval:


Mamma mia che macello ahahahah!!
Daje forza Barca!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stasera fuori roma,a cena con gente perbene....a quanto pare una rarità...


neanche tanto... pure io fuori roma a cena con gente perbene...


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mamma mia che macello ahahahah!!
> Daje forza Barca!!


ahahahahahahah  stasera se divertimo dajeeee Suarez mozzicali tuttiiii


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> neanche tanto... pure io fuori roma a cena con gente perbene...



Ci vediamo stasera?non c'è ne cosi tanta...


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vediamo stasera?non c'è ne cosi tanta...


è da tempo che mi farebbe piacere, lo sai...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> è da tempo che mi farebbe piacere, lo sai...


Bene.Con te sarà un piacere.


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

*mi dispiace*

purtroppo non mi sono collegata sabato e domenica.

e oggi sono stata in altre faccende affaccendata.

e non ho fatto una cosa importante..


JUVEMMERDA!!

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

scusate sono stata inqualificabile.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> purtroppo non mi sono collegata sabato e domenica.
> 
> e oggi sono stata in altre faccende affaccendata.
> 
> ...


Cavoli c'hai ragione 

JUVEMERDA


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Cavoli c'hai ragione
> 
> JUVEMERDA


non si sa i gestacci che ho fatto :rotfl::rotfler non parlare del turpiloquio.


[video=youtube;wP5BppCikCk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP5BppCikCk[/video]


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

A chi lo dici


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

È uscito tutto lo scaricatore di porto che è in me


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> purtroppo non mi sono collegata sabato e domenica.
> 
> e oggi sono stata in altre faccende affaccendata.
> 
> ...


ma no ban... è come se ti fossi dimenticata di dire, che so... la terra gira intorno al sole. E' un'ovvietà, non bisogna stare sempre a ripetersela


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma no ban... è come se ti fossi dimenticata di dire, che so... la terra gira intorno al sole. E' un'ovvietà, non bisogna stare sempre a ripetersela


oh Nob, che bellezza!

il mio lui non ha fatto altro che ripetermi che sono la tipica romanista rosicona ed antisportiva.. io credo che urlavo qualcosa tipo "SIIII SIII HAI CAPITO SIII JUVEMMERDA ATTACCATEVE AL..."

quando si parla di calcio, perdo tutte le mie caratteristiche femminili :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh Nob, che bellezza!
> 
> il mio lui non ha fatto altro che ripetermi che sono la tipica romanista rosicona ed antisportiva.. io credo che urlavo qualcosa tipo "SIIII SIII HAI CAPITO SIII JUVEMMERDA ATTACCATEVE AL..."
> 
> quando si parla di calcio, perdo tutte le mie caratteristiche femminili :carneval:


ahahahahah devo confessarti che sull'1-1 ho avuto paura... poi si è avverata la favola, rigore netto (per me) non dato, e gol in contropiede


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah devo confessarti che sull'1-1 ho avuto paura... poi si è avverata la favola, rigore netto (per me) non dato, e gol in contropiede


madoooooooooo ho perso 3 anni di vita


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> madoooooooooo ho perso 3 anni di vita


lo so... in diretta mi sono congelato! Qui da noi ai gobbi per quel fallo gliene avrebbero fatti tirate tre di rigori e rosso diretto per Dani Alves.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah devo confessarti che sull'1-1 ho avuto paura... poi si è avverata la favola, *rigore netto (per me)* non dato, e gol in contropiede


si quello sì.. però senti, sentire gli juventini lamentarsi della poca sportività e degli errori arbitrali è un po' come se Erode si lamentasse della bassa natalità.. (non è mia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si quello sì.. però senti, sentire gli juventini lamentarsi della poca sportività e degli errori arbitrali è un po' come se Erode si lamentasse della bassa natalità.. (non è mia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


ahahahahahahah ma infatti è stata la cosa migliore che potesse capitare!!! Rigore non dato e gol in contropiede


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah ma infatti è stata la cosa migliore che potesse capitare!!! Rigore non dato e gol in contropiede


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

CHE MERAVIGLIA!

volevo giocarmi il 3 a 1 giuro su tutte le mie scarpe (e guarda che è un bel giuramento) ma qualcuno mi ha fatto notare che giocare il risultato esatto è una cavolata.

ora ero ricca.

:facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> CHE MERAVIGLIA!
> 
> ...


quando hai un'idea del genere non farti  mai convincere da nessuno  un paio di mesi fa eravamo al bar.. mio fratello (che non gioca praticamente mai) gli viene la voglia di prendersi un gratta e vinci, la donna che continuava a dirgli di lasciar perdere che erano soldi buttati... ha beccato 10000 euro.


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh Nob, che bellezza!
> 
> il mio lui non ha fatto altro che ripetermi che sono la tipica romanista rosicona ed antisportiva.. io credo che urlavo qualcosa tipo "SIIII SIII HAI CAPITO SIII JUVEMMERDA ATTACCATEVE AL..."
> 
> quando si parla di calcio, perdo tutte le mie caratteristiche femminili :carneval:


io ero in collegamento via whatsapp con uno che stava allo stadio a Berlino.

sono soddisfazioni


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ero in collegamento via whatsapp con uno che stava allo stadio a Berlino.
> 
> sono soddisfazioni


:carneval:

la soddisfazione più grande è leggerli lamentarsi degli errori arbitrali...!


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ero in collegamento via whatsapp con uno che stava allo stadio a Berlino.
> 
> sono soddisfazioni



io ero a cena con uno juventino  ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> la soddisfazione più grande è leggerli lamentarsi degli errori arbitrali...!


sono senza vergogna


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ero a cena con uno juventino  ne vogliamo parlare?


ma la sofferenza di uno così illuso da essersene andato a vedere una sconfitta certa, non ha prezzo.

spero tu gli abbia palpato la gobba,dicono che porti buono


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ero a cena con uno juventino  ne vogliamo parlare?


gli sarà risultata indigesta la cena :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la sofferenza di uno così illuso da essersene andato a vedere una sconfitta certa, non ha prezzo.
> 
> spero tu gli abbia palpato la gobba,dicono che porti buono





banshee ha detto:


> gli sarà risultata indigesta la cena :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


alto godimento


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la sofferenza di uno così illuso da essersene andato a vedere una sconfitta certa, non ha prezzo.
> 
> spero tu gli abbia palpato la gobba,dicono che porti buono


eh ci credevano, pore stelle...

BAUHAUHAUAHAUHAUAHUAHAUHAUAHUAHAUAHU


:carneval:


----------



## banshee (10 Giugno 2015)

*dedica*

@simy
@perplesso
@nobody
@president

un pensiero per voi <3


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> @simy
> @perplesso
> @nobody
> @president
> ...


ma no dai... sulla playstation


----------



## banshee (11 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma no dai... sulla playstation


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## brenin (12 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io ero in collegamento via whatsapp con uno che stava allo stadio a Berlino.
> 
> sono soddisfazioni


Il masochismo,oggigiorno,ha infiniti campi di applicazione.....


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

Giuro che non e' per indurre al fatidico passo la mia promessa sposa, ma sono tifoso (per quanto tiepidissimo con il calcio in generale) romanista anche io


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Giuro che non e' per indurre al fatidico passo la mia promessa sposa, ma sono tifoso (per quanto tiepidissimo con il calcio in generale) romanista anche io


:festa:

inizio la ricerca del vestito.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> inizio la ricerca del vestito.



ti accompagno!


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl:
saremo una coppia bellissima, possiamo andare in quel programma dove ci si sposa senza conoscersi


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Giuro che non e' per indurre al fatidico passo la mia promessa sposa, ma sono tifoso (per quanto tiepidissimo con il calcio in generale) romanista anche io


:up:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti accompagno!


ti voglio come damigella


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti voglio come damigella


Va bene! ma non mi vesto di rosa eh


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> saremo una coppia bellissima, possiamo andare in quel programma dove ci si sposa senza conoscersi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

"ciao mio lui, ti lascio, mi sposo. non l'ho mai visto ma è unto, mette la maionese ovunque, mi posso mettere i tacchi ed è romanista. per me è sufficiente!"


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> "ciao mio lui, ti lascio, mi sposo. non l'ho mai visto ma è unto, mette la maionese ovunque, mi posso mettere i tacchi ed è romanista. per me è sufficiente!"


c'e' chi si sposa con molto meno in comune (nel senso di condivisione, non di luogo)


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'e' chi si sposa con molto meno in comune (nel senso di condivisione, non di luogo)


certo se sposassi te correrei veramente il rischio di diventare un boiler :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

altro che pugilato, devo andare a mettere l'asfalto sulle strade per smaltire poi


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Va bene! ma non mi vesto di rosa eh


 per carità deddio

io detesto il rosa.

ti vesti come vuoi


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo se sposassi te correrei veramente il rischio di diventare un boiler :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *altro che pugilato, devo andare a mettere l'asfalto sulle strade per smaltire poi *


daje va. fosse la volta buona che a Roma sparisce qualche buca


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *per carità deddio
> 
> io detesto il rosa.
> *
> ti vesti come vuoi


allora va bene 
tutto, tranne che sembrare un confetto


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> daje va. fosse la volta buona che a Roma sparisce qualche buca


lasciamo sta, ieri sono passata a torrevecchia, ho rischiato di buttare la macchina.

che già non è un Ferrari  di per sè.

una tragedia..


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> allora va bene
> tutto, tranne che sembrare un confetto


io invece come sposa tutto tranne che sembrare una meringa


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lasciamo sta, ieri sono passata a torrevecchia, ho rischiato di buttare la macchina.
> 
> che già non è un Ferrari  di per sè.
> 
> una tragedia..



io rischio di farlo tutte le mattina sulla strada per arrivare in ufficio... faccio causa al comune di roma :incazzato:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io invece come sposa tutto tranne che sembrare una meringa


le meringhe, no, per carita' :bleah:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> certo se sposassi te correrei veramente il rischio di diventare un boiler :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> altro che pugilato, devo andare a mettere l'asfalto sulle strade per smaltire poi


e chi se ne frega? Se sono innamorato di te, lo sono a prescindere da come diventi. Certo, un po' di amor proprio e di cura di sé fa piacere, ma se una mette su qualche chilo, mica mi fa passare l'amore


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

*IO E SIMY*

IO E SIMY AL MIO MATRIMONIO:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> IO E SIMY AL MIO MATRIMONIO:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> View attachment 10469


AAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> AAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


MI SENTO MALEEEEE AHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

dai mi faccio pure biondo platino per l'occasione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

sciccosissime :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> IO E SIMY AL MIO MATRIMONIO:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> View attachment 10469


Molto sobrie direi :carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> IO E SIMY AL MIO MATRIMONIO:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> View attachment 10469



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> AAAAAHHHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io te la ammazzo prima del matrimonio, sappiscilo


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sciccosissime :carneval:


manco da casa uscirei combinata in quel modo


----------



## Nobody (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> manco da casa uscirei combinata in quel modo


ahahahahah nemmeno io


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Molto sobrie direi :carneval:


ovviamente sei invitata anche tu, pensavo uno tra questi due modelli
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

belli!


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sciccosissime :carneval:


comunque noi ci scherziamo ma.... l'hanno fatto davvero


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ovviamente sei invitata anche tu, pensavo uno tra questi due modelli
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 10470


:rotfl::rotfl:Il minore dei Mali : quello azzurro


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque noi ci scherziamo ma.... l'hanno fatto davvero
> 
> View attachment 10472


vabbè inizio a cercare il vestito...
allora matrimonio di giorno o di sera?


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Il minore dei Mali : quello azzurro


Cazzo scrivi è bianco e oro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

lascio mano libera alla mia futura sposa, su come/dove/quando. Io saro' li', bello come il sole, nel mio completo doppiopetto bianco con i risvolti di pailletes


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Cazzo scrivi è bianco e oro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *lascio mano libera alla mia futura sposa, su come/dove/quando.* Io saro' li', bello come il sole, nel mio completo doppiopetto bianco con i risvolti di pailletes


:diffi: mi sa un po' di furbata per evitare la rottura dei preparativi...


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

*sennò*

marito potremmo fare altrimenti una roba del genere...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Fate veramente schifo.Vi sposate e non invitate oscuro?me ne ricorderò......brave.....


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :diffi: mi sa un po' di furbata per evitare la rottura dei preparativi...


nono, e' che a me 'sta roba mi stressa, odio i negozi, odio i negozianti...se mi sposassi adesso, prenderei un bel wedding planner che si smazzi tutto e mi dica solo quando e dove presentarmi.


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fate veramente schifo.Vi sposate e non invitate oscuro?me ne ricorderò......brave.....


oooh ma non dire scempiaggini! tu sei il mio testimone!!

o preferisci fare il damigello?? :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> marito potremmo fare altrimenti una roba del genere...
> 
> View attachment 10473


se e' inverno, ok per il collo di pelliccia, senno' poi sento caldo


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oooh ma non dire scempiaggini! tu sei il mio testimone!!
> 
> o preferisci fare il damigello?? :carneval:


cazz, vero, devo trovarmi il testimone


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fate veramente schifo.Vi sposate e non invitate oscuro?me ne ricorderò......brave.....


mi sembrava scontato che il posto d'onore fosse il tuo


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Ah*



banshee ha detto:


> oooh ma non dire scempiaggini! tu sei il mio testimone!!
> 
> o preferisci fare il damigello?? :carneval:



Intanto non so se potrò partecipare,ci penserò,ad occhio e croce...testimone.......


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembrava scontato che il posto d'onore fosse il tuo


lo voglio come damigello :carneval: ho già trovato l'abbigliamento adeguato


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*See*



Simy ha detto:


> mi sembrava scontato che il posto d'onore fosse il tuo



See vabbè...date troppe cose per scontate....


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

ma pensa se davvero facessimo una roba cosi'...che spettacolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto non so se potrò partecipare,ci penserò,ad occhio e croce...testimone.......


sarebbe stato carino anche damigello in pelliccia... ma vabbè 

ok testimone!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sarebbe stato carino anche damigello in pelliccia... ma vabbè
> 
> ok testimone!



Il classico testimone "pericoloso"......:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma pensa se davvero facessimo una roba cosi'...che spettacolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


penso che mio padre potrebbe infartare, soprattutto se mi vedesse da meringa..


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il classico testimone "pericoloso"......:rotfl:


OHE', giu' le mani da mia moglie...oh, cornuto prima del matrimonio, no, eh?


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> penso che mio padre potrebbe infartare, soprattutto se mi vedesse da meringa..


pure il mio


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> See vabbè...date troppe cose per scontate....



allora ti comunico ufficialmente che sarai il mio testimone e pure quello di Nob :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*NO*



ivanl ha detto:


> OHE', giu' le mani da mia moglie...oh, cornuto prima del matrimonio, no, eh?



Ma ci mancherebbe,pericoloso non per la sposa,non mi permetterei mai.


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sarebbe stato carino anche damigello in pelliccia... ma vabbè
> 
> ok testimone!



niente pellicce :incazzato:
io sono animalista... remenber?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> allora ti comunico ufficialmente che sarai il mio testimone e pure quello di Nob :inlove:



Io vi comunico ufficialmente..che non parteciperò al vostro matrimonio,sarò alle prese con il mio....


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> niente pellicce :incazzato:
> io sono animalista... remenber?


rigorosamente sintetica simy ovvio 

io solo sintetiche


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vi comunico ufficialmente..che non parteciperò al vostro matrimonio,sarò alle prese con il mio....



uuuuh scoop! io sono la tua testimone


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vi comunico ufficialmente..che non parteciperò al vostro matrimonio,sarò alle prese con il mio....


Posso partecipare?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> uuuuh scoop! io sono la tua testimone



Vediamo lei cosa ne pensa....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vi comunico ufficialmente..che non parteciperò al vostro matrimonio,sarò alle prese con il mio....


ma davero? e con chi ti sposi? 
posso portare le fedi? fare la damigella?


oppure vuoi che sia quella che dice "questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare"


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Posso partecipare?



Certo,la sera prima....


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vediamo lei cosa ne pensa....:rotfl:


 sono la tua testimone mica la sua, lei se scegliesse chi je pare.

già me sta sul cazzo tu moje :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,la sera prima....


Non mi deludi mai
Contavo che mi facessi partecipare alla parte divertente


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sono la tua testimone mica la sua, lei se scegliesse chi je pare.
> 
> già me sta sul cazzo tu moje :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



figurati....:rotfl:a me me sta sul cazzo tuo marito allora....:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> figurati....:rotfl:a me me sta sul cazzo tuo marito allora....:rotfl:


e io che c'entro??


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi deludi mai
> Contavo che mi facessi partecipare alla parte divertente



Senza offesa,ma tu al mio addio al celibato...non puoi mancare....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Scusa*



ivanl ha detto:


> e io che c'entro??



per essere pari,non è per te.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> figurati....:rotfl:a me me sta sul cazzo tuo marito allora....:rotfl:


mio marito non ha detto una parola sulla mia scelta del testimone e damigella :ar:

mi aspetto altrettanto dalla signora oscura.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> mio marito non ha detto una parola sulla mia scelta del testimone e damigella :ar:
> 
> mi aspetto altrettanto dalla signora oscura.



Tuo marito ha messo in dubbio la mia specchiata moralità.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mio marito non ha detto una parola sulla mia scelta del testimone e damigella :ar:
> 
> mi aspetto altrettanto dalla *signora oscura*.


madonna... inquietante 
ma da una signora oscura che t'aspetti?


poi dicono a me che sembro malefica


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> IO E SIMY AL MIO MATRIMONIO:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> View attachment 10469


Gesù d'Amore Acceso.   non tanto per voi 2,lo so che non lo fareste mai.

ma vedere che c'è stata chi s'è vestita così davvero fa capire che siamo veramente prossimi all'Avvento dell'Anticristo.

Penitenziagitevi tutte/i


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> madonna... inquietante
> ma da una signora oscura che t'aspetti?
> 
> 
> poi dicono a me che sembro malefica



Ma si dai,ci parlerò....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza offesa,ma tu al mio addio al celibato...non puoi mancare....:rotfl:


quale sarebbe l'ipotetica offesa?


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> madonna... inquietante
> ma da *una signora oscura che t'aspett*i?
> 
> 
> poi dicono a me che sembro malefica


na roba tipo così


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> na roba tipo così
> 
> View attachment 10475



ok,da dietro?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> quale sarebbe l'ipotetica offesa?



in effetti,mi dimentico sempre che sei del nord.Mi perdoni?


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ok,da dietro?



tipo così:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> in effetti,mi dimentico sempre che sei del nord.Mi perdoni?


Non ho nulla da farti perdonare
Puoi sbrigarti a sposarti?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> tipo così:
> 
> View attachment 10476


Avrei in mente altro...


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tipo così:
> 
> View attachment 10476


non è il suo tipo


----------



## banshee (12 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non è il suo tipo


eh che ne so  ho googlato "signora oscura culo" e m'è uscito què :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh che ne so  ho googlato "signora oscura culo" e m'è uscito què :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;_QvVSMKx5Tw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QvVSMKx5Tw[/video]

troppo fica :rotfl::rotfl:
ci sto andando a ruota :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;7yBE4btxYqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yBE4btxYqE[/video]

sono fanatastici questi ragazzi .... :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2015)

[video=youtube;810QSBN7ImA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=810QSBN7ImA[/video]


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

mi manca il campionato!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi manca il campionato!!


pure a me... però ancora non ho capito bene che squadra hanno in testa questi...


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure a me... però ancora non ho capito bene che squadra hanno in testa questi...


ah non lo so. 

è da quando ho 13 anni che sento la frase "alla Roma manca il centravanti di sfondamento" ..

vi ricordate le BBBombe di MMosca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: una volta disse "La Roma sta per comprare Van Nistelrooy " :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mmm mazza :up:


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah non lo so.
> 
> è da quando ho 13 anni che sento la frase "alla Roma manca il centravanti di sfondamento" ..
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:era troppo pazzo, mi è dispiaciuto quando è morto...


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure a me... *però ancora non ho capito bene che squadra hanno in testa questi*...



è un mistero


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> è un mistero


serve un centravanti coi controcazzi!


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> serve un centravanti coi controcazzi!



ma a me sembra che non stiamo comprando nessuno...


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> serve un centravanti coi controcazzi!


questo è il mantra dal 1998 più o meno... a parta l'anno di Batistuta e relativo scudetto, mai avuto un bomber degno di questo nome....


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è il mantra dal 1998 più o meno... a parta l'anno di Batistuta e relativo scudetto, mai avuto un bomber degno di questo nome....


Esatto brava, e infatti è arrivato lo scudetto... serve sempre chi la butta dentro! Qui senza Rombo di Tuono anche con un'ottima squadra lo scudetto se lo sognavano.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma a me sembra che non stiamo comprando nessuno...


abbiamo riscattato il ninja, che è costato parecchio... mo' però devono riaprire il portafogli.


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> abbiamo riscattato il ninja, che è costato parecchio... mo' però devono riaprire il portafogli.


Mr Nob, a Roma si dice "ce famo cazzi", ma non vorrei esprimermi in modo così poco raffinato di fronte a te 

nel senso, va benissimo, grande ninja ed è fondamentale ma serve chi segna


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> abbiamo riscattato il ninja, che è costato parecchio... mo' però devono riaprire il portafogli.



non basta aver riscattato il ninja...


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non basta aver riscattato il ninja...


abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (7 Luglio 2015)

chi e' costui? scusate, ma davvero il calcio lo seguo pochissimo


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> chi e' costui? scusate, ma davvero il calcio lo seguo pochissimo


costui il ninja? è Nainggolan, centrocampista della Roma..


----------



## Simy (7 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



strano


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2015)

Alla Roma il centravanti E il portiere.    io non so dire se arriverà certamente Dzeko,sarebbe un buon pezzo.

ma senza un portiere affidabile,restiamo zoppi lo stesso.   per non parlare dell'inspiegabile cessione di Bertolacci, considerando che non abbiamo certezze sull'affidabilità di Strootman.

e non mi è chiaro perchè andare a prendere un terzino sinistro ghanese in Germania per una cifra folle, quando puoi prendere un Hjsaj a cifre molto più contenute.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Alla Roma il centravanti E il portiere.*    io non so dire se arriverà certamente Dzeko,sarebbe un buon pezzo.*
> 
> ma senza un portiere affidabile,restiamo zoppi lo stesso.   per non parlare dell'inspiegabile cessione di Bertolacci, considerando che non abbiamo certezze sull'affidabilità di Strootman.
> 
> e non mi è chiaro perchè andare a prendere un terzino sinistro ghanese in Germania per una cifra folle, quando puoi prendere un Hjsaj a cifre molto più contenute.


Almeno è uno che la porta la vede, anche se non mi fa impazzire...


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Alla Roma il centravanti E il portiere.    io non so dire se arriverà certamente Dzeko,sarebbe un buon pezzo.
> 
> ma senza un portiere affidabile,restiamo zoppi lo stesso.   per non parlare dell'inspiegabile cessione di Bertolacci, considerando che non abbiamo certezze sull'affidabilità di Strootman.
> 
> e non mi è chiaro perchè andare a prendere un terzino sinistro ghanese in Germania per una cifra folle, quando puoi prendere un Hjsaj a cifre molto più contenute.


L'allenatore non vi preoccupa ?


----------



## gas (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> L'allenatore non vi preoccupa ?


LORO sono preoccupati per tutto, l'allenatore è la cosa meno importante........


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> L'allenatore non vi preoccupa ?


No, l'anno scorso ha fatto giocare la squadra stupendamente... quest'anno non so cosa sia andato storto, penso la preparazione atletica infatti la società ha cambiato lo staff dei preparatori. Resta il fatto che siamo arrivati due volti secondi, e con la differenza d'organico che abbiamo rispetto alla rube di più non poteva fare.


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2015)

Voglio sperare che non venderanno Romagnoli al Milan.  nemmeno per 30-35 milioni,ma che scherziamo?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che non venderanno Romagnoli al Milan.  nemmeno per 30-35 milioni,ma che scherziamo?


sarebbero dei veri coglioni!


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, l'anno scorso ha fatto giocare la squadra stupendamente... quest'anno non so cosa sia andato storto, penso la preparazione atletica infatti la società ha cambiato lo staff dei preparatori. Resta il fatto che siamo arrivati due volti secondi, e con la differenza d'organico che abbiamo rispetto alla rube di più non poteva fare.


Visto come ha perso punti in alcune partite in campionato,io nutro dubbi sull'allenatore ( e spero di essere smentito dai fatti ), e non accenno minimamente al disastro TATTICO con il Bayern....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Visto come ha perso punti in alcune partite in campionato,io nutro dubbi sull'allenatore ( e spero di essere smentito dai fatti ), e non accenno minimamente al disastro TATTICO con il Bayern....


lì ha sbagliato tutto quello che poteva sbagliare, vero... quella partita l'ho rimossa! E secondo me ha tolto tutta la fiducia alla squadra, è stata una doccia gelata... da quel giorno è stato un disastro dopo l'altro.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lì ha sbagliato tutto quello che poteva sbagliare, vero... quella partita l'ho rimossa! E secondo me ha tolto tutta la fiducia alla squadra, è stata una doccia gelata... da quel giorno è stato un disastro dopo l'altro.


Dalle mie parti diciamo che " da una zucca non esce un melone"....  NON lo ritengo un allenatore da Roma,e NON voglio portare jella.....


----------



## zanna (12 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Voglio sperare che non venderanno Romagnoli al Milan.  nemmeno per 30-35 milioni,ma che scherziamo?





Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbero dei veri coglioni!


:fischio::fischio::fischio:







Paura? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :fischio::fischio::fischio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccerto adesso se ne è uscito che è tifoso laziese sto disgraziato....se lo tenessero!


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2015)

Continuo a non capire perchè Zanna sia così masochista


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire perchè Zanna sia così masochista


Non so infatti.
Ne riparliamo sul campo...
A proposito di "....sul campo "


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire perchè Zanna sia così masochista


Io masochista? C'è qualcuno che per la mmmmaaaaggggggica (e magari per qualche altra squadra) ne fa un affare di stato consapevole (spero) di essere preso sistematicamente per il @ ... te come lo definiresti?


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Io masochista? C'è qualcuno che per la mmmmaaaaggggggica (e magari per qualche altra squadra) ne fa un affare di stato consapevole (spero) di essere preso sistematicamente per il @ ... te come lo definiresti?


non è tema su cui amo scherzare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

*grazie*

Grazie Roma che ci fai piangere e abbracciarci ancora


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie Roma che ci fai piangere e abbracciarci ancora


Anche tu romanista ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu romanista ?


No ma condivido l'antipatia per la Juve.

E la Roma di oggi sembra impossibile che giochi nello stesso campionato del Milan : fortissima e bella.


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie Roma che ci fai piangere e abbracciarci ancora


Ma che bella serata!!!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No ma condivido l'antipatia per la Juve.
> 
> E la Roma di oggi sembra impossibile che giochi nello stesso campionato del Milan : fortissima e bella.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*

La juve è irriconoscibile,penosa.La roma?la roma per demerito delle altre squadre è la meno peggio del campionato,se riescono a mantenere un minimo di umiltà......
Fatemi spendere una parola su quell buffone del mio presidente:
Caro De laurentis,forse è arrvato il momento di essere sincero,onesto,è arrvato il momento di andartene aff'anculo tu e tutte le bugie roboanti che solo un buffone arrogante e stupido come te è capce di raccontare.
Processo di internazionalizazione del Napoli calcio?CAZZO E CON CHI?
Con Sarri?UN ILLUSTRE SCONOSCIUTO SENZA ARTE NE PARTE,CHE L'ANNO SCORSO HA FATTO LA SUA PRIMA ANNATA IN serie a,la faccia da portiere del palazzo....la tuta sporca di pommodoro...barba incolta....BELL'ALLENATORE E BELL'UOMO.....

Con GIUNTOLI?DIRETTORE SPORTIVO DEL CARPI CAZZO,MICA COTICA,la faccia da porchettaro di ariccia,abbiamo rinforzato la rosa con i gicoatori del sassuolo dell'empoli,e dell'udinese...complimenti VIVISSIMI e sopratutto per l'arrembante terzino di destra questo MURATORE ALBANESE, HISAY o come cazzo si chiama...che fino a tre anni fa lavorava come muratore insieme al padre in italia.....

QUESTO è PERCHè DOVEVAMO COMPETERE CON REAL MADRID E BARCELLONA...internazionalizazione del napoli...CON QUESTI UOMINI LURIDO PORCO E BASTARDO?

IO SONO INCENSURATO..spera sempre di non incontrarmi in un vicolo buio di sera,credo che ti ridurrei quella faccia arrongante e spocchiosa come un pallone.....
Torna a fare cinema,torna a fare i soldi con il CULO DI DE SICA E BOLDI IN PRIMO PIANO...questo sei,questo puoi essere,il nulla mischiato con il niente.


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La juve è irriconoscibile,penosa.La roma?la roma per demerito delle altre squadre è la meno peggio del campionato,se riescono a mantenere un minimo di umiltà......
> *Fatemi spendere una parola su quell buffone del mio presidente:*
> Caro De laurentis,forse è arrvato il momento di essere sincero,onesto,è arrvato il momento di andartene aff'anculo tu e tutte le bugie roboanti che solo un buffone arrogante e stupido come te è capce di raccontare.
> Processo di internazionalizazione del Napoli calcio?CAZZO E CON CHI?
> ...


Ho sempre pensato che fosse un bugiardo stupido e arrogante.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che fosse un bugiardo stupido e arrogante.


Io son incensurato...prima o poi mi capiterà....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La juve è irriconoscibile,penosa.La roma?la roma per demerito delle altre squadre è la meno peggio del campionato,se riescono a mantenere un minimo di umiltà......
> Fatemi spendere una parola su quell buffone del mio presidente:
> Caro De laurentis,forse è arrvato il momento di essere sincero,onesto,è arrvato il momento di andartene aff'anculo tu e tutte le bugie roboanti che solo un buffone arrogante e stupido come te è capce di raccontare.
> Processo di internazionalizazione del Napoli calcio?CAZZO E CON CHI?
> ...


Ti leggo leggermente alterato  Ciao marito :bacio:


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti leggo leggermente alterato  Ciao marito :bacio:


Non amo essere preso per il culo.Buon giorno cara.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non amo essere preso per il culo.Buon giorno cara.


Buon pomeriggio   passato bene il week? ( a parte le vicissitudini del Napoli )


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio   passato bene il week? ( a parte le vicissitudini del Napoli )


Stabile,sono stato fuori....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stabile,sono stato fuori....


Ma poi la Puglia ? Accantonata ?


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi la Puglia ? Accantonata ?


No.A fine settembre.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.A fine settembre.


ok


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Ieri è andata bene.   non siamo stati perfetti e l'innominabile senza Marchisio perde troppo.

ma è il 31 agosto.   quindi calma


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ieri è andata bene.   non siamo stati perfetti e l'innominabile senza Marchisio perde troppo.
> 
> ma è il 31 agosto.   quindi calma


Gli ultimi dieci minuti da dimenticare, però complessivamente grande prestazione.


----------



## ivanl (1 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo caaaaaalmi


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Stiamo caaaaaalmi


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Stiamo caaaaaalmi





perplesso ha detto:


> Ieri è andata bene.   non siamo stati perfetti e l'innominabile senza Marchisio perde troppo.
> 
> ma è il 31 agosto.   quindi calma





Nobody ha detto:


> Gli ultimi dieci minuti da dimenticare, però complessivamente grande prestazione.





Nobody ha detto:


>


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



zanna ha detto:


>


Non li vedi e non li senti.....a roma calma piatta....ma basta battere il Bate borisov al ritorno....eeeehhhhh vincemooo la championssssss li aprimo come le zucchineeeeeeee, garciaaaaaa sei er meglioooooooo!Sono questi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non li vedi e non li senti.....a roma calma piatta....ma basta battere il Bate borisov al ritorno....eeeehhhhh vincemooo la championssssss li aprimo come le zucchineeeeeeee, garciaaaaaa sei er meglioooooooo!Sono questi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.........


mastro da te non me l'aspettavo però.


a me non ci pensi?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> .........
> 
> 
> mastro da te non me l'aspettavo però.
> ...


ma tu non sei romanistona....!tu sei una tifosa normale.io ho descritto il romanistone...che adesso è in radio a rompe er cazzo....


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma tu non sei romanistona....!tu sei una tifosa normale.io ho descritto il romanistone...che adesso è in radio a rompe er cazzo....


non è che i laziali siano meglio :rotfl::rotfl:

calcola dopo i 5 schiaffoni che gli avete rifilato, un amico mio laziale ha avuto il coraggio di postarmi su fb una battuta su Manolas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cioè hai preso 5 babà e pensi alla Roma? 

dai  non sono solo i romanistoni. tutti i tifosi non sportivi sono ridicoli


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> non è che i laziali siano meglio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> calcola dopo i 5 schiaffoni che gli avete rifilato, un amico mio laziale ha avuto il coraggio di postarmi su fb una battuta su Manolas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cioè hai preso 5 babà e pensi alla Roma?
> 
> dai  non sono solo i romanistoni. tutti i tifosi non sportivi sono ridicoli


Esatto,ma il romanistone ha qualcosa in più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è che i laziali siano meglio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> calcola dopo i 5 schiaffoni che gli avete rifilato, un amico mio laziale ha avuto il coraggio di postarmi su fb una battuta su Manolas :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: cioè hai preso 5 babà e pensi alla Roma?
> 
> dai  non sono solo i romanistoni. *tutti i tifosi non sportivi sono ridicoli*


Ecco ...


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,ma il romanistone ha qualcosa in più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





zanna ha detto:


> Ecco ...



io sono molto sportiva.

per esempio, ieri sera a DDR l'avrei pigliato per un orecchio e mandato a svuotare i tombini sulla Pineta Sacchetti.

oggi su Twitter è partito l'hashtag #iostoconderossi cioè ma la gente boh.

evito di litigare con i romanisti come me, però a volte li piglierei a schiaffi...


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2015)

Ieri mi hanno fatto incazzare tutti... un primo tempo di merda, senza corsa e senza grinta.


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ieri mi hanno fatto incazzare tutti... un primo tempo di merda, senza corsa e senza grinta.


Quoto. :up:


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ieri mi hanno fatto incazzare tutti... un primo tempo di merda, senza corsa e senza grinta.


Tra Slovan,Bayern e Bate, con la gestione americana abbiamo collezionato finora solo grame figure in coppa.

 Viene da chiedersi come vengano gestite ste partite a tutto tondo, non solo squadra ed allenatore, ma anche a livello di dirigenti e proprietà.


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tra Slovan,Bayern e Bate, con la gestione americana abbiamo collezionato finora solo grame figure in coppa.
> 
> Viene da chiedersi come vengano gestite ste partite a tutto tondo, non solo squadra ed allenatore, ma anche a livello di dirigenti e proprietà.



allora. 

io lo dico sempre e ci litigo con i nostri "fratelli" romanisti su Twitter ma CI MANCA LA MENTALITA'.

è così, Perpl..... dai ma l'hai visto DDR? ma sempre così, ma tutte le grandi partite così, questi non reggono la tensione, non reggono lo stress, ma che cazzo ma mica stai giocando al torneo della parrocchia di tormarancia..

uno. e due la mentalità "de Roma", quella che dice mastro del romanistone che capito chiunque arriva "AHO' E' N FENOMENO VINCEMO TUTTO AHO'". e tutti a Fiumicino ad aspettare tizio o caio, tutti a Trigoria....poi pigliamo sole incredibili.

questi arrivano qui e si sentono osannati come degli Dei dell'olimpo. e non ci mettono il fritto in campo.

al nord non è così..


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

e questo poteva anche valere quando la proprietà della squadra era in mano ad un romano.

qui siamo alla quinta stagione di gestione americana.    un paio di secondi posti, una data da cancellare dal calendario, 3 grame figure a livello europeo, zeru tituli.

una Rosella Sensi, con 4 spicci in tasca, 2 Coppe Italia, una Supercoppa, un paio di scudetti ciccati per poco li ha messi in bacheca.

qui si arriva secondi, ma a 17 punti dalla prima.     si è speso forse più di tutti in questi anni ed ancora non si vede una continuità di gioco.   e siamo al terzo anno di gestione Garcia.

Vojo dì, James Pallotta è comproprietario dei Boston Celtics.   hai voglia di mentalità vincente.

va bene, è il 2 ottobre e nulla è perduto.    ma se prendi 3 gol in mezzora dal Bate Borisov vuol dire che proprio c'è un difetto di conoscenza della materia calcio.


----------



## banshee (2 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo poteva anche valere quando la proprietà della squadra era in mano ad un romano.
> 
> qui siamo alla quinta stagione di gestione americana.    un paio di secondi posti, una data da cancellare dal calendario, 3 grame figure a livello europeo, zeru tituli.
> 
> ...


Il problema è Roma :rotfl: vabbè per me è palese, io li vedo i tifosi, vedo il clima, vedo come acclamano ed osannano chiunque arrivi qui...

il presidente e la dirigenza possono avere la mentalità che ti pare ma tanto è l'ambiente che frega.


----------



## perplesso (2 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Il problema è Roma :rotfl: vabbè per me è palese, io li vedo i tifosi, vedo il clima, vedo come acclamano ed osannano chiunque arrivi qui...
> 
> il presidente e la dirigenza possono avere la mentalità che ti pare ma tanto è l'ambiente che frega.


è una cosa che non accetto e non accetterò.  mai.

non può esistere una città geneticamente incapace a vincere.    si tratta di scegliere meglio gli uomini, in tutti i settori.


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> allora.
> 
> io lo dico sempre e ci litigo con i nostri "fratelli" romanisti su Twitter ma CI MANCA LA MENTALITA'.
> 
> ...


totalmente d'accordo con te ban  :up:


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> totalmente d'accordo con te ban  :up:


ad esempio...io amo il nostro capitano, ovviamente.

ma se l'allenatore x lo tiene in panchina, sta in panchina, fine della discussione.

a Roma no. Lui stesso si stranisce, fa gestacci, i tifosi insorgono... ma che è? :unhappy:

a Torino non funziona così. Se Del Piero sta in panchina, ci sta, punto. senza un fiato.


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ad esempio...io amo il nostro capitano, ovviamente.
> 
> ma se l'allenatore x lo tiene in panchina, sta in panchina, fine della discussione.
> 
> ...


A volte penso che senza romani in squadra, le cose andrebbero molto meglio. E questo senza nulla togliere alla classe di un Totti o alla garra di De Rossi.


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A volte penso che senza romani in squadra, le cose andrebbero molto meglio. E questo senza nulla togliere alla classe di un Totti o alla garra di De Rossi.


assolutamente d'accordo. 

Io adoro il capitano. 

Ma De Rossi si comporta come se stesse giocando al campetto sotto casa sua in scapoli/ammogliati, e non va bene. Perchè la mentalità è importante.

solo che qui a Roma non si incazza nessuno. qua fanno partire gli hashatag #iostoconderossi quando lui prende a capocciate la gente perchè "aho anacapito è popo n grande menaje daniè".

poi vogliamo vincere in Europa, mmmh mazza :up:


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2015)

una delle caratteristiche storiche della Roma è proprio data romanità dei suoi giocatori.   e in tante occasioni, specialmente in un passato ormai lontano in cui si giocava per restarci in A e nulla più, sono stati i romani della squadra a salvarla.

è appena il caso di ricordare che Barcellina,Manchester, Madrid, Bayern con i propri giovani ci giocano e vincono da sempre.

nulla impedisce alla Roma di fare altrettanto coi propri giovani.   a meno che non mi vogliate dire che Florenzi non è uno da Roma.

gli è che a Roma servirebbe un Mourinho o un Liedholm dei bei tempi.   a noi serve uno carismatico, che sappia mettere al suo posto tutti.   giocatori, stampa e tifosi.

questo ci manca per vincere con continuità.


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Io adoro il capitano.
> 
> ...


si ban, l'ambiente non aiuta questo è sicuro... poi, ti devo dire la verità, a me il gioco di Garcia non piace tanto. Ormai l'hanno capito tutti, il tikitaka all'amatriciana. E soprattutto, non favorisce uno come Dzeko.
Per me la Roma col gioco migliore si è vista con Spalletti, anche meglio di quella dell'ultimo scudo.


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si ban, l'ambiente non aiuta questo è sicuro... poi, ti devo dire la verità, a me il gioco di Garcia non piace tanto. Ormai l'hanno capito tutti, il tikitaka all'amatriciana. E soprattutto, non favorisce uno come Dzeko.
> Per me la Roma col gioco migliore si è vista con Spalletti, anche meglio di quella dell'ultimo scudo.


la Roma dello scudetto non aveva un gran gioco ma aveva grandi giocatori.. dietro c'erano Samuel e Zago, e sei riuscito a vincere il campionato con in porta uno come Antonioli...

Bati la buttava dentro sempre e comunque, Vincenzo era scatenato..


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si ban, l'ambiente non aiuta questo è sicuro... poi, ti devo dire la verità, a me il gioco di Garcia non piace tanto. Ormai l'hanno capito tutti, il tikitaka all'amatriciana. E soprattutto, non favorisce uno come Dzeko.
> Per me la Roma col gioco migliore si è vista con Spalletti, anche meglio di quella dell'ultimo scudo.


dopo 40 anni sono dell'avviso che uno schema vale l'altro.  diventa vincente se inserisci i giusti interpreti.

per rendere vincente il gioco di Garcia avresti bisogno di Iniesta, Casemiro e Pogba.    non li hai e quindi dovresti adattarti alle caratteristiche dei giocatori che hai.

non lo si fa e si va a prendere un carneade in Russia che si fa asfaltare dal centrocampo del Bate Borisov.

a quel punto, ditemi che senso ha avuto dare via Bertolacci


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *la Roma dello scudetto non aveva un gran gioco ma aveva grandi giocatori.*. dietro c'erano Samuel e Zago, e sei riuscito a vincere il campionato con in porta uno come Antonioli...
> 
> Bati la buttava dentro sempre e comunque, Vincenzo era scatenato..


Che poi quale squadra allenata da Capello lo ha mai avuto? Primo non prenderle, e poi buttarla dentro. Soprattutto se davanti hai gente che ti può chiudere la partita in ogni momento come aveva quella squadra lì!


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *dopo 40 anni sono dell'avviso che uno schema vale l'altro.  diventa vincente se inserisci i giusti interpreti.*
> 
> per rendere vincente il gioco di Garcia avresti bisogno di Iniesta, Casemiro e Pogba.    non li hai e quindi dovresti adattarti alle caratteristiche dei giocatori che hai.
> 
> ...


Te l'appoggio! La cosa davvero sensata è usare al meglio la rosa che hai. E lì che si vede un grande allenatore.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Allora*



Nobody ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio! La cosa davvero sensata è usare al meglio la rosa che hai. E lì che si vede un grande allenatore.


Allora:alla fiorentina non credo,neanche all'inter,la lazio è quadrata,la juve è indietro,per me la roma ha una grande occasione,poi c'è il napoli che merita un discorso a parte.Davanti fa paura,e potrebbe lottare con la roma,ma riuscirà Sarri a gestire nei momenti difficili?


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:alla fiorentina non credo,neanche all'inter,la lazio è quadrata,la juve è indietro,per me la roma ha una grande occasione,poi c'è il napoli che merita un discorso a parte.Davanti fa paura,e potrebbe lottare con la roma,ma riuscirà Sarri a gestire nei momenti difficili?


Sono d'accordo, questo sarebbe l'anno giusto per la Roma, se solo smettessero di cazzeggiare almeno un tempo a partita.
Il Napoli sta uscendo fuori, su Sarri avevo pochi dubbi. Ha dimostrato intelligenza cambiando schema. Se avesse un grande difensore dietro, sarebbe da scudetto. Così com'è ora, non credo.


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2015)

è l'anno giusto solo se la squadra,la società e l'allenatore cominciano davvero a ragionare da insieme vincente.

il primo passo?   capire che ogni partita la devono giocare come se ci fosse sempre davanti il Barcellona.
anche se quando in realtà ci sono il Carpi o l'Atalanta.

che gli scudetti li vinci se non perdi punti per strada.   e i punti persi con Samp e Sassuolo sono già un lusso.


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è l'anno giusto solo se la squadra,la società e l'allenatore cominciano davvero a ragionare da insieme vincente.
> 
> il primo passo?   capire che ogni partita la devono giocare come se ci fosse sempre davanti il Barcellona.
> anche se quando in realtà ci sono il Carpi o l'Atalanta.
> ...


Si, i campionati si vincono sui campi delle piccole, concordo.


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:alla fiorentina non credo,neanche all'inter,la lazio è quadrata,la juve è indietro,per me *la roma ha una grande occasione*,poi c'è il napoli che merita un discorso a parte.Davanti fa paura,e potrebbe lottare con la roma,ma riuscirà Sarri a gestire nei momenti difficili?


ecco, perfetto. 

occasione.

non aggiungo altro, mastro.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Allora*



Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, questo sarebbe l'anno giusto per la Roma, se solo smettessero di cazzeggiare almeno un tempo a partita.
> Il Napoli sta uscendo fuori, su Sarri avevo pochi dubbi. Ha dimostrato intelligenza cambiando schema. Se avesse un grande difensore dietro, sarebbe da scudetto. Così com'è ora, non credo.


il napoli ha da due anni un grandissimo centrale,impressionante come mezzi fisici,ma difettoso nella concentrazione.Ha un fisico spaventoso ed una forza incredibile:kalidù koulibaly.Se sarri ci lavora a livelllo di testa vedrai.....


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> il napoli ha da due anni un grandissimo centrale,impressionante come mezzi fisici,ma difettoso nella concentrazione.Ha un fisico spaventoso ed una forza incredibile:kalidù koulibaly.Se sarri ci lavora a livelllo di testa vedrai.....


Koulibaly potenzialmente è un campione. Se fossi stato nei panni di quel coglione di presidente, avrei investito tutto su un centrale di prima categoria da affiancargli.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Koulibaly potenzialmente è un campione. Se fossi stato nei panni di quel coglione di presidente, avrei investito tutto su un centrale di prima categoria da affiancargli.


Albiol non è male...insomma voglio vedere il napoli con la fiorentina.Se dovesse vincere..potremo starci anche noi.....con un insigne del genere,che se era per quel testa di cazzo di mazzarri stava ancora in tribuna...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Albiol non è male...insomma voglio vedere il napoli con la fiorentina.Se dovesse vincere..potremo starci anche noi.....con un insigne del genere,che se era per quel testa di cazzo di mazzarri stava ancora in tribuna...


claudio, per me albiol dovreste rottamarlo proprio. Alterna buone partite a vaccate clamorose. In Spagna andrei a prendere solo attaccanti e centrocampisti, in difesa non mi prenderei nemmeno Ramos.
Io dico, vuoi puntare allo scudetto davvero? Allora rompi il salvadanaio e punta tutto su un difensore coi controcazzi, se trovi qualcuno così matto da vendertelo. Che ormai i grandi centrali sono più rari dei tartufi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> claudio, per me albiol dovreste rottamarlo proprio. Alterna buone partite a vaccate clamorose. In Spagna andrei a prendere solo attaccanti e centrocampisti, in difesa non mi prenderei nemmeno Ramos.
> Io dico, vuoi puntare allo scudetto davvero? Allora rompi il salvadanaio e punta tutto su un difensore coi controcazzi, se trovi qualcuno così matto da vendertelo. Che ormai i grandi centrali sono più rari dei tartufi.


Albiol per albiol io mi tenevo cannavaro...e si son d'accordo.Vabbè non mi lamento...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Albiol per albiol io mi tenevo cannavaro..*.e si son d'accordo.Vabbè non mi lamento...:rotfl:


Assolutamente si. Molto meglio un onesto solido difensore come Cannavaro!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Molto meglio un onesto solido difensore come Cannavaro!


Vabbè ma non è normale spende 20 milioni per maximovic.....


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non è normale spende 20 milioni per maximovic.....


 ma infatti è un pazzo! Con gli stessi soldi e una testa normale un altro aveva già vinto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti è un pazzo! Con gli stessi soldi e una testa normale un altro aveva già vinto.


Domenica motegi.....per vale la cosa si complica....


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domenica motegi.....per vale la cosa si complica....


che poi mica ho capito a parità di motore e telaio come fa lorenzo ad andare così veloce...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> che poi mica ho capito a parità di motore e telaio come fa lorenzo ad andare così veloce...


Secondo me,mette meglio la moto.....


----------



## banshee (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Albiol per albiol io mi tenevo cannavaro...e si son d'accordo.Vabbè non mi lamento...:rotfl:


d'accordo con te!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me,mette meglio la moto.....


dici che la prepara meglio di vale? O magari lo staff tecnico è migliore... boh, so solo che in pista la differenza è enorme.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> d'accordo con te!!


Embe,io posso fare tranquillo l'allenatore...ho i miei metodi.....


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> dici che la prepara meglio di vale? O magari lo staff tecnico è migliore... boh, so solo che in pista la differenza è enorme.


Su alcuni tracciati uno va meglio,su altri no.Motegi sarà diverso....vedrai....vale va più forte.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Un  grande Roma  

inchinatevi alla Capolista


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Un  grande Roma
> 
> inchinatevi alla Capolista


:up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Un  grande Roma
> 
> inchinatevi alla Capolista



cara Simy spero sia l'anno buono per voi.....domenica in autostrada ho incontrato il bus giallorosso(La Roma non si discute mai)era scritto,poi rientrando quello della Lazio(la prima squadra di Roma)....ma che significa???primi in che cosa??

Non vedo l'ora di Inter-Roma.....penso ti divertirai un sacco......


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


si va alla grande lupacchiotta  ieri notte sono crollati definitivamente i gobbi maledetti, Inter e Fiorentina li stacchiamo facile, quest'anno ce la vediamo col Napoli!


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si va alla grande lupacchiotta  ieri notte sono crollati definitivamente i gobbi maledetti, Inter e Fiorentina li stacchiamo facile, quest'anno ce la vediamo col Napoli!


eh già! 
Ma un passo alla volta.
Ora vediamo come va sabato sera con l'inter.. e poi si aspetta il derby


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh già!
> Ma un passo alla volta.
> *Ora vediamo come va sabato sera con l'inter*.. e poi si aspetta il derby


partita fondamentale! Al derby je famo male, me lo sento!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

che poi quale derby? Il derby è Lazio-Frosinone, cazzo c'entriamo noi coi burini


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> si va alla grande lupacchiotta  ieri notte sono crollati definitivamente i gobbi maledetti, Inter e Fiorentina li stacchiamo facile, quest'anno ce la vediamo col Napoli!


Sincero?Aspettiamo due settimane poi ne parliamo.Il napoli sta andando troppo bene,durerà?alla fine questo allenatore ha fatto paro paro quello che scrivo io da anni,433 e fuori maggio....!
Poi la roma?la roma ha raccolto più di quello che merita,e gioca peggio,questo significa che è la più forte....aspettiamo inter e lazio...poi vediamo...


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> partita fondamentale! Al derby je famo male, me lo sento!!!


io in genere non mi pronuncio mai prima. 
sono scaramantica


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi quale derby? Il derby è Lazio-Frosinone, cazzo c'entriamo noi coi burini



c'hai ragione pure te


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?Aspettiamo due settimane poi ne parliamo.Il napoli sta andando troppo bene,durerà?alla fine questo allenatore ha fatto paro paro quello che scrivo io da anni,433 e fuori maggio....!
> Poi la roma?la roma ha raccolto più di quello che merita,e gioca peggio,questo significa che è la più forte....aspettiamo inter e lazio...poi vediamo...


coi giocatori che ha non fare il 4-3-3 sarebbe davvero da coglione, dark... l'attacco è fortissimo, ora sta bene in campo e tutta la squadra gioca bene. Per me arriva in fondo e lotta fino alla fine. Agli altri credo poco, per me alla fine sarà una gara a due.


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?Aspettiamo due settimane poi ne parliamo.Il napoli sta andando troppo bene,durerà?alla fine questo allenatore ha fatto paro paro quello che scrivo io da anni,433 e fuori maggio....!
> Poi la roma?la roma ha raccolto più di quello che merita,e gioca peggio,questo significa che è la più forte....aspettiamo inter e lazio...poi vediamo...


nonostante la mia fede, io sono d'accordo con te. seguo la Roma da troppi anni per gioire a ottobre....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> coi giocatori che ha non fare il 4-3-3 sarebbe davvero da coglione, dark... l'attacco è fortissimo, ora sta bene in campo e tutta la squadra gioca bene. Per me arriva in fondo e lotta fino alla fine. Agli altri credo poco, per me alla fine sarà una gara a due.


Gica benissimo,difesa alta,pressing alto,ma reggerà?io ho visto la roma  e gioca molto sui singoli.Sono curioso di vedere che farete con inter e lazio....


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gica benissimo,*difesa alta,pressing alto*,ma reggerà?io ho visto la roma  e gioca molto sui singoli.Sono curioso di vedere che farete con inter e lazio....


infatti... impressionante. Si la Roma rispetto al primo anno di Garcia è molto più impostata sui singoli, infatti il gioco di squadra di allora si vede molto meno. Per me facciamo 6 punti, sarò troppo ottimista ma secondo me la squadra pur giocando spesso male sta acquisendo sicurezza in se stessa. Per me siamo meglio di Inter e Lazio, speriamo di dimostrarlo sul campo.

Ma Iannone che butta fuori Lorenzo come lo vedi?


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... impressionante. Si la Roma rispetto al primo anno di Garcia è molto più impostata sui singoli, infatti il gioco di squadra di allora si vede molto meno. Per me facciamo 6 punti, sarò troppo ottimista ma secondo me la squadra pur giocando spesso male sta acquisendo sicurezza in se stessa. Per me siamo meglio di Inter e Lazio, speriamo di dimostrarlo sul campo.
> 
> Ma Iannone che butta fuori Lorenzo come lo vedi?


Beh io pure spero nei 6 punti 
ma cerco di non farmi troppe illusioni visto che spesso la squadra è incostante con il rendimento. 
quindi, per me, niente pronostici


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gica benissimo,difesa alta,pressing alto,ma reggerà?io ho visto la roma  e gioca molto sui singoli.Sono curioso di vedere che farete con inter e lazio....


Però non ti sembra che sia una squadra a due facce ? cioè campionato vola e coppa........ zoppica ?
poi l'allenatore.... non mi piace,capacità tattiche a mio avviso discutibili ( vedi 4 a 4 recente in coppa ), caratterialmente...


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Io*



Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... impressionante. Si la Roma rispetto al primo anno di Garcia è molto più impostata sui singoli, infatti il gioco di squadra di allora si vede molto meno. Per me facciamo 6 punti, sarò troppo ottimista ma secondo me la squadra pur giocando spesso male sta acquisendo sicurezza in se stessa. Per me siamo meglio di Inter e Lazio, speriamo di dimostrarlo sul campo.
> 
> Ma Iannone che butta fuori Lorenzo come lo vedi?


Io penso che i piloti faranno passare valentino....


----------



## Nobody (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso che i piloti faranno passare valentino....


io spero che marquez non faccia l'ennesima  cazzata....


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Però non ti sembra che sia una squadra a due facce ? cioè campionato vola e coppa........ zoppica ?
> poi l'allenatore.... non mi piace,capacità tattiche a mio avviso discutibili ( vedi 4 a 4 recente in coppa ), caratterialmente...


Sai non è che la roma ha due facce,la roma è quella,è che in italia sono scarsi...in europa giocano con un intensità molto diversa con un ritmo diverso......
Ecco la roma ultimamente a napoli va spesso in difficoltà,perchè?perchè il napoli giocava e gioca su alti ritmi,ora poi è anche corta come squadra,quindi la difesa gioca alta per cui gli spazi da coprire sono pochi e ti prendono palla nella tua metà campo......
La roma non ha un gioco,ha delle individualità paurose,e quest'anno a me sembra anche sbilanciata in avanti.Ho parlato di inter e lazio non a caso.L'inter difende molto bene,e nel derby succede di tutto....


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io spero che marquez non faccia l'ennesima  cazzata....



la cazzata non l'ha fatta Marquez


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Aggiungo*

E son sincero.A me più di tutte ha impressionate la fiorentina.Veramente un bel vedere.:up:certo il napoli davanti fa paura,la roma come singoli.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2015)

Calma e sangue freddo.    non dimentichiamoci che c'è anche il Leverkusen a petà settimana.

le prestazioni di Dzeko faranno la differenza


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Calma e sangue freddo.    non dimentichiamoci che c'è anche il Leverkusen a petà settimana.
> 
> le prestazioni di Dzeko faranno la differenza


io sono calmissima  
poi lo sai che ad un certo punto entro in silenzio stampa


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Calma e sangue freddo.    non dimentichiamoci che c'è anche il Leverkusen a petà settimana.
> 
> le prestazioni di Dzeko faranno la differenza


la coppa non serve a uncà se non a fare soldi  concentriamoci su un obiettivo raggiungibilAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

non ce la fo. spiacente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ma finitela che a Natale sarete settimi, se vi va bene. :blabla:


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono calmissima
> poi lo sai che ad un certo punto entro in silenzio stampa





banshee ha detto:


> la coppa non serve a uncà se non a fare soldi  concentriamoci su un obiettivo raggiungibilAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> non ce la fo. spiacente.


la coppa quest'anno serve per fare soldi e perchè attira i giocatori forti a Roma.    più avanti, si vedrà.

sul resto, la calma serve proprio a questo.    sappiamo tutti che quest'anno potenzialmente non ce ne starebbe per nessuno.

Ma siamo tutti romanisti non da ieri e conosciamo le potenzialità autodistruttive dell'ambiente.   quindi

prima l'Inter

poi il Leverkusen

poi i perdenti.

e magari un occhio alla Coppa Italia chè quest'anno ce terrei particolarmente


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma finitela che a Natale sarete settimi, se vi va bene. :blabla:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la coppa quest'anno serve per fare soldi e perchè attira i giocatori forti a Roma.*    più avanti, si vedrà.*
> 
> sul resto, la calma serve proprio a questo.    sappiamo tutti che quest'anno potenzialmente non ce ne starebbe per nessuno.
> 
> ...


sul neretto: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

per il resto quoto, un passetto alla volta, tranquilli, sereni, pacati...

qua in città ti dico che già stanno in pieno fomento. ho detto tutto. er tifoso romanista nun impara mai.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> sul neretto: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> per il resto quoto, un passetto alla volta, tranquilli, sereni, pacati...
> 
> qua in città ti dico che già stanno in pieno fomento. ho detto tutto. er tifoso romanista nun impara mai.


Vabbè ma siete simpatici pure per questo no?Fino a 20 giorni fa sulle radio private volevano la testa di garcia....oggi è il mejio e vinceremo la championsssss, mo famo 6 punti fra inter e lazio....a leverkusen gli aprimo er culo come na cozza...De rossi un mese fa era na merda...oggi è capitan futuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma siete simpatici pure per questo no?Fino a 20 giorni fa sulle radio private volevano la testa di garcia....oggi è il mejio e vinceremo la championsssss, mo famo 6 punti fra inter e lazio....a leverkusen gli aprimo er culo come na cozza...De rossi un mese fa era na merda...oggi è capitan futuro....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:ar:


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*Basnhee*



banshee ha detto:


> :ar:


Ma dai che non ero ironico.....:up:


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che non ero ironico.....:up:


appunto, :ar:


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Perply ma qualche biglietto per le Svalbard iniziamo a prenotarlo?


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2015)

il primo traghetto è pieno.   sto organizzando per il secondo.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ottimo


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Perply ma qualche biglietto per le Svalbard iniziamo a prenotarlo?


Perché? Ogni romanista doc lo sa, chi tifa Roma mai na gioia :rotfl: :rotfl: l ottimismo non fa per noi!


----------



## brenin (29 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la coppa quest'anno serve per fare soldi e perchè attira i giocatori forti a Roma.    più avanti, si vedrà.
> 
> sul resto, la calma serve proprio a questo.    sappiamo tutti che quest'anno potenzialmente non ce ne starebbe per nessuno.
> 
> ...


a noi ( Inter ) ci  basta ed avanza un punto.....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> a noi ( Inter ) ci  basta ed avanza un punto.....


Cancella l'ipotetico invito al prossimo raduno


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> a noi ( Inter ) ci  basta ed avanza un punto.....



bannatelo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cancella l'ipotetico invito al prossimo raduno





Simy ha detto:


> bannatelo


E poi dicono che accogliamo male i nuovi


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E poi dicono che accogliamo male i nuovi



qualcuno il lavoro sporco deve pure farlo


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> a noi ( Inter ) ci  basta ed avanza un punto.....





farfalla ha detto:


> Cancella l'ipotetico invito al prossimo raduno





Simy ha detto:


> bannatelo


Qualcosa da dire sugli interisti ?


----------



## Stark72 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Forse ci salviamo, ma mancano almeno 20 punti ancora, è dura


----------



## Falcor (31 Ottobre 2015)

Forza Napoli, dateci tempo e vi ripigliamo


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Falcor ha detto:


> Forza Napoli, dateci tempo e vi ripigliamo


Oh,un altro tifoso del napoli.Piacere.:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Forza Napoli, dateci tempo e vi ripigliamo




Vi ripigliamo pure noi


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

Daje Roma daje facce sti tre punti , come regalo di compleanno per Nob!! [emoji7]


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Daje Roma daje facce sti tre punti , come regalo di compleanno per Nob!! [emoji7]


Un pari e siamo tutti contenti.Ma potrò scriverlo?


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pari e siamo tutti contenti.Ma potrò scriverlo?


Tranquillo lo blocco io il traghetto per le nonsocomesiscrive 
Però stasera vinciamo :carneval: non gufare please e pensa per voi


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Tranquillo lo blocco io il traghetto per le nonsocomesiscrive
> Però stasera vinciamo :carneval: non gufare please e pensa per voi



Er mago sta certezza sulla roma.....non mi sembra averla.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:er mago vede più un pari se la partita resta pulita.
Ma se vince la roma tanto di cappella....:up:


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er mago sta certezza sulla roma.....non mi sembra averla.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:er mago vede più un pari se la partita resta pulita.
> Ma se vince la roma tanto di cappella....:up:


Cla' di' al mago che lo penso sempre e in modo scabroso, ma che ste profezie sulla Roma non le deve fa! Oh.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Cla' di' al mago che lo penso sempre e in modo scabroso, ma che ste profezie sulla Roma non le deve fa! Oh.


Ban er mago è il mago,quello me manda pure affanculo,non è che ci puoi parlare,ieri sera mi ha chiamato,mi ha detto...A cà stasera vincete.....abbiam vinto 14 a 5.....e domani ho un languore anorettale che presagisce un pari fra roma e inter e la vittoria della juve con un over....così mi ha dettggi torna a roma.:up:


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban er mago è il mago,quello me manda pure affanculo,non è che ci puoi parlare,ieri sera mi ha chiamato,mi ha detto...A cà stasera vincete.....abbiam vinto 14 a 5.....e domani ho un languore anorettale che presagisce un pari fra roma e inter e la vittoria della juve con un over....così mi ha dettggi torna a roma.:up:


Over della juve?...
No lo so, non ci si può parlare col mago, io so come interagirci  ma pure io cerco di stare attenta!


----------



## Falcor (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh,un altro tifoso del napoli.Piacere.:up:


Piacere mio  Tifi Napoli anche tu?



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vi ripigliamo pure noi


Guarda l'Inter è un pò la mia seconda squadra (anche se in maniera molto svogliata). Mio padre e molti miei zii son interisti. Son stato pure ad Appiano Gentile a visitare la Pinetina anni fa 


Comunque qust'anno lo scudetto lo vince la Roma mi sa. Noi stiamo giocando bene anche se a inizio anno quando lessi che avevamo preso Sarri ho bestemmiato tutte le madonne partendo da quella di Fatima a ovest giungendo a quella di Medjugorie a est. Però la Roma ha qualcosa in più. Poi vivendo a Firenze odio la Fiorentina, già mi stava sulle balls prima ma ora che vedo tifosi viola ovunque mi sta proprio sull'uropigio.

E pensare che mi han anche preso a fare lo steward allo stadio anche se ancora devo iniziare  Durante il colloquio mi chiesero "Riuscirai a non avere la tentazione di girarti a vedere la partita?", candidamente confessai che tifavo Napoli e della Fiorentina me ne sbattevo le gonadi :carneval:


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Cla' di' al mago che lo penso sempre e in modo scabroso, ma che ste profezie sulla Roma non le deve fa! Oh.


Quototi


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Piacere mio  Tifi Napoli anche tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si,fin da piccolo.E mi son goduto diego.....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*SAi*



banshee ha detto:


> Over della juve?...
> No lo so, non ci si può parlare col mago, io so come interagirci  ma pure io cerco di stare attenta!



Sai non son mai riuscito a capire perchè il mago tifa xamax vallo a capire,comq la juve vince....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*

1 a 1......mo fa il 2 a 1 la juve e chiamo er mago....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2015)

l'Over vale anche se segna il 2-1 il Toro?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*ecco*



perplesso ha detto:


> l'Over vale anche se segna il 2-1 il Toro?


E no.Il mago ha previsto la vittoria della juve con over....Azzecca al 50....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Il mago ha previsto la vittoria della juve con over....Azzecca al 50....


Over?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Over?


Si!un termine che indica che in quella partita saranno fatti un determinato numero di reti.Con l0over di solito si intendo da tre in poi....e viene indicato con Over 2.5!


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Il mago ha previsto la vittoria della juve con over....Azzecca al 50....


Er mago gli over li prende sempre calcola...ma quando li da a me, me li fa mettere generici, senza vittoria uno o l'altro!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Er mago gli over li prende sempre calcola...ma quando li da a me, me li fa mettere generici, senza vittoria uno o l'altro!



me sa che ha preso che non ci ha preso...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> me sa che ha preso che non ci ha preso...:rotfl:


Parli come lui ormai, mica t'ho capito [emoji45]


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Parli come lui ormai, mica t'ho capito [emoji45]


E mi sa che cor cazzo che ci ha preso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*

E ALLORA PARLIAMONE DEL MAGO CORAGGIO.....PARLIAMONE JUVE 2 TORINO 1.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

Altro che traghetto per nonsocomesiscrive, io sono tifosa storica, ve l avevo detto CHI TI TIFA ROMA, MAI NA GIOIA.
(Si sto rosicando)


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Altro che traghetto per nonsocomesiscrive, io sono tifosa storica, ve l avevo detto CHI TI TIFA ROMA, MAI NA GIOIA.
> (Si sto rosicando)


 Colpa del mago


----------



## Ryoga74 (31 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Altro che traghetto per nonsocomesiscrive, io sono tifosa storica, ve l avevo detto CHI TI TIFA ROMA, MAI NA GIOIA.
> (Si sto rosicando)



[emoji4]


----------



## perplesso (31 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Altro che traghetto per nonsocomesiscrive, io sono tifosa storica, ve l avevo detto CHI TI TIFA ROMA, MAI NA GIOIA.
> (Si sto rosicando)


diciamo che Mancini ce l'ha incartata bene.    non è perdonabile l'espulsione di Pianjic, anche in vista di domenica.


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Colpa del mago


Con il mago parlerò privatamente e non so se continuerò a concedergli certi privilegi.....


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> View attachment 10833
> [emoji4]


Fratello ryogaaaaaa [emoji35]


----------



## banshee (31 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che Mancini ce l'ha incartata bene.    non è perdonabile l'espulsione di Pianjic, anche in vista di domenica.


Sono errori da campetto de tormarancia del dopo parrocchia.. Io sono cretina perché ancora mi ci incavolo ma possibile che ogni volta che abbiamo l occasione deve finire così?
Tu dici che rifiuti di credere che una città sia incapace di vincere, io lo penso ormai!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Con il mago parlerò privatamente e non so se continuerò a concedergli certi privilegi.....


Eh capito ... Magari voleva favorire me ... Sono interista


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh capito ... Magari voleva favorire me ... Sono interista


Te? Ma tu non hai sposato mastro scusa, ma quanti ne vuoi!! Ahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Te? Ma tu non hai sposato mastro scusa, ma quanti ne vuoi!! Ahahahah


Ma mica perché so parente al mago ma è amico de mi marito :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sono errori da campetto de tormarancia del dopo parrocchia.. Io sono cretina perché ancora mi ci incavolo ma possibile che ogni volta che abbiamo l occasione deve finire così?
> Tu dici che rifiuti di credere che una città sia incapace di vincere, io lo penso ormai!


non avevamo vinto il campionato prima di stasera e non lo abbiamo perso dopo stasera.

ed è proprio questo il punto.    ho visto la Fiorentina l'altra sera.   non è superiore alla Roma.

ho visto l'Inter stasera.   vojo vedè quanti altri gol fa Medel in campionato.

ho visto il derby di Torino.    Cuadrado ha colpito non sa manco lui come sta palla.

io non credo che questa squadra sia geneticamente incapace di vincere.  credo che a noi serva una guida in cui credere anche e soprattutto in serate come questa,che rivedi la partita un 2-3 volte e non ti capaciti di come hai fatto a perderla.


----------



## Falcor (1 Novembre 2015)

E chi se l'aspettava la vittoria dell'Inter stasera. In giro per i locali a Firenze i tifosi viole gufavano la Roma, valli a capire.

Comunque penso ancora che la Roma vincerà lo scudetto, ma mi aspetto anche una risalita della Juve. Non illudiamoci che resti lì in fondo ancor a lungo.



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,fin da piccolo.E mi son goduto diego.....!:up:


Strano, leggendoti non mi era mai parso che tu fossi napoletano (o di origini). Lo dico perché è difficile che non napoletani tengano al Napoli  Comunque anche io ricordo Dio (per me Diego è una divinità), ero piccino al primo scudetto (7 anni) ma ricordo il secondo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> E chi se l'aspettava la vittoria dell'Inter stasera. In giro per i locali a Firenze i tifosi viole gufavano la Roma, valli a capire.
> 
> Comunque penso ancora che la Roma vincerà lo scudetto, ma mi aspetto anche una risalita della Juve. Non illudiamoci che resti lì in fondo ancor a lungo.
> 
> ...


No,io avevo 16 anni,e ringrazio dio.Ricordo ancora tutto,ricordo tanti Roma-Napoli finite 5-1,4-0,una grande roma,che grande roma...!Poi Venne LUI,e le cose cambiarono,ricordo quel pomeriggio in curva Nord,cross di BRUNO GIORDANO...e LUI stoppa la palla e tira al volo....la sua corsa verso noi....le corsa verso il nostro primo scudetto,le lacrime di bruno che dedica lo scudetto alla mamma deceduta,bagni commosso,una città in festa,l'arrivo a caserta nord, già era tutto azzurro,più del cielo....!Ricordo la commozione di tutti per aver visto questa cosa,che molti hanno sognato di vedere ma sono andati via prima di vederla,ed io orgoglioso che andavo a giocare a pallone con sotto la maglia di diego la domenica...qui a roma.Ricordo anche la fine del gemellaggio con la roma,l'anno dopo forse,con il napoli sotto 1-0 e in nove....espulsi careca e renica....e LUI che fa pareggiare FRANCINI con un colpo di testa.....ricordo la corsa di BAGNI sotto la tribuna monte mario con gesti e insulti alla dirigenza della roma....una arbitraggio come se ne vedono spesso in questo paese di merda,non riuscivano a fermarlo....BAGNI il grande, dopo LUI il mio idolo....!FINE DEL GEMELLAGGIO.Inizio del mio odio verso i colori giallo rossi.Odio che si sta mitigando da qualche temo a questa parte.


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2015)

*banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> Sono errori da campetto de tormarancia del dopo parrocchia.. Io sono cretina perché ancora mi ci incavolo ma possibile che ogni volta che abbiamo l occasione deve finire così?
> Tu dici che rifiuti di credere che una città sia incapace di vincere, io lo penso ormai!



Allora ban,ha ragione lecter.
Sincero?troppo disfattismo adesso.La roma non è inferiore all'inter,anzi......!Io continuo a sostenere che se trova equilibrio è la più forte.Però aggiungo una cosa:a mio parere,anche se giocavo e gioco davanti:rotfl::rotfl:,garcià dovrebbe dire a rudigher che quando parte un tiro  non ti devi mai girare...MAI.Il portiere poi...è partito con un pò di ritardo,non mi è parso sto gran tiro,ma ripeto:io vedo la partita da uno che ha sempre giocato dalla metà campo in avanti.....!
Ha perso una partita dopo 5 vinte....non è successo nulla.Coraggio.


----------



## Simy (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Altro che traghetto per nonsocomesiscrive, io sono tifosa storica, ve l avevo detto CHI TI TIFA ROMA, MAI NA GIOIA.
> (Si sto rosicando)


Pure io. Ma ci stanno pure le sconfitte. È' stata una partita strana. 
Le occasioni da gol per la Roma non sono mancate...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Pure io. Ma ci stanno pure le sconfitte. È' stata una partita strana.
> Le occasioni da gol per la Roma non sono mancate...


Io  pensavo  sareste riusciti a pareggiare, poi PIjanic  espulso certo ha complicato il tutto. Inoltre l'Inter ha subito meno reti di tutti, se si considera che su 7 resti subite,  4 le ha prese dalla Fiore si capisce che in linea di massima la difesa regge più che bene. Poi magari facciamo schifo in attacco  assolutamente :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io  pensavo  sareste riusciti a pareggiare, poi PIjanic  espulso certo ha complicato il tutto. Inoltre l'Inter ha subito meno reti di tutti, se si considera che su 7 resti subite,  4 le ha prese dalla Fiore si capisce che in linea di massima la difesa regge più che bene. Poi magari facciamo schifo in attacco  assolutamente :singleeye:


Siete tanto forti quanto inguardabili.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete tanto forti quanto inguardabili.:rotfl:


Vero  finché dura.... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ban,ha ragione lecter.
> Sincero?troppo disfattismo adesso.La roma non è inferiore all'inter,anzi......!Io continuo a sostenere che se trova equilibrio è la più forte.Però aggiungo una cosa:a mio parere,anche se giocavo e gioco davanti:rotfl::rotfl:,garcià dovrebbe dire a rudigher che quando parte un tiro  non ti devi mai girare...MAI.Il portiere poi...è partito con un pò di ritardo,non mi è parso sto gran tiro,ma ripeto:io vedo la partita da uno che ha sempre giocato dalla metà campo in avanti.....!
> Ha perso una partita dopo 5 vinte....non è successo nulla.Coraggio.


No mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo   
Una squadra che vuole raggiungere obiettivi precisi deve avere una mentalità vincente, la mentalità vincente significa che non puoi sbracarti ogni qual volta c è un appuntamento importante.
Perdere una partita non significa aver perso il campionato, e ok, ma io faccio un discorso generale.. Ogni volta che dobbiamo vincere finisce così...non è un atteggiamento mentale da campioni


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> No mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo
> Una squadra che vuole raggiungere obiettivi precisi deve avere una mentalità vincente, la mentalità vincente significa che non puoi sbracarti ogni qual volta c è un appuntamento importante.
> Perdere una partita non significa aver perso il campionato, e ok, ma io faccio un discorso generale.. Ogni volta che dobbiamo vincere finisce così...non è un atteggiamento mentale da campioni



Ban infatti non siete campioni....,ma tranne la juve, chi ha sta mentalità vincente ad oggi italia?
Dovevate vincere?e perchè?Ci può stare perdere una partita con i secondi....:up:


----------



## banshee (1 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban infatti non siete campioni....,ma tranne la juve, chi ha sta mentalità vincente ad oggi italia?
> Dovevate vincere?e perchè?Ci può stare perdere una partita con i secondi....:up:


Hai ragione...non siamo campioni  ecco perché non vinciamo mai :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Dovevamo vincere per salire a +5....


----------



## oscuro (1 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Hai ragione...non siamo campioni  ecco perché non vinciamo mai :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Dovevamo vincere per salire a +5....



E ho capito...ma i campionati se vincono a maggio.....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (1 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Hai ragione...non siamo campioni  ecco perché non vinciamo mai :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Dovevamo vincere per salire a +5....


non devi vincere per salire a +5, +7 o +2 alla N

Devi vincere perchè devi giocare per vincere ogni singola partita.   è questo che proprio non è interiorizzato ancora.


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2015)

fanculo... potevamo farne 6, queste partite capitano, inutile fare drammi. Basta vedere il Napoli ieri, 10 palle gol e riescono a sbagliarle tutte. Abbiamo giocato e creato, a me fa incazzare soprattutto il rosso regalato.


----------



## banshee (2 Novembre 2015)

da oggi io sono in silenzio stampa.

ci si aggiorna lunedì prossimo (forse :carneval


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> fanculo... potevamo farne 6, queste partite capitano, inutile fare drammi. Basta vedere il Napoli ieri, 10 palle gol e riescono a sbagliarle tutte. Abbiamo giocato e creato, a me fa incazzare soprattutto il rosso regalato.


Insomma.Se si litiga per chi deve metterla dentro....e poi pure l'arbitro mi è sembrato poco sereno...


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma*.Se si litiga per chi deve metterla dentro*....e poi pure l'arbitro mi è sembrato poco sereno...


si, hanno fatto un paio di cazzate incredibili sulla linea di porta...


----------



## oscuro (2 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si, hanno fatto un paio di cazzate incredibili sulla linea di porta...



Troppo.


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2015)

oh poi alla fine lo scudo lo vince la squadra che gioca peggio... l'Inter


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oh poi alla fine lo scudo lo vince la squadra che gioca peggio... l'Inter


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## brenin (2 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


La Roma ha tutti i requisiti per essere una cintura nera ( karate ) , grandi individualitè,ottimi giocatori, ma non ha un buon "sensei" (Garcia).....  a mio modesto avviso non sa canalizzare/sfruttare le enormi potenzialità della rosa tatticamente ( un esempio su tutti il 4 a 4 in coppa.... ) . Il giorno che ci riuscirà saranno dolori per tutti. Ma fino a quel momento sarà dura. Comunque auguri,la strada è ancora mooolto lunga !


----------



## brenin (2 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oh poi alla fine lo scudo lo vince la squadra che gioca peggio... l'Inter


da interista ne dubito,la fortuna sino ad ora ci ha baciato così tante volte che alla fine penso si stancherà se la musica non cambia....


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> La Roma ha tutti i requisiti per essere una cintura nera ( karate ) , grandi individualitè,ottimi giocatori, ma non ha un buon "sensei" (Garcia).....  a mio modesto avviso non sa canalizzare/sfruttare le enormi potenzialità della rosa tatticamente ( un esempio su tutti il 4 a 4 in coppa.... ) . Il giorno che ci riuscirà saranno dolori per tutti. Ma fino a quel momento sarà dura. Comunque auguri,la strada è ancora mooolto lunga !



Zampette incrociate


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> da interista ne dubito,la fortuna sino ad ora ci ha baciato così tante volte che alla fine penso si stancherà se la musica non cambia....


beh pure l'anno del triplete a gioco non incantavate, dai... però avete vinto tutto. Per dirla tutta giocavate molto meglio prima col Mancio. Io le squadre che giocano male, che non prendono gol e che sono regolari le temo sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oh poi alla fine lo scudo lo vince la squadra che gioca peggio... l'Inter


Magari !!!!!  ma ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari !!!!!  ma ne dubito fortemente.


Lei è scaramantica?


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei è scaramantica?


Nion penso,noi interisti siamo sempre con i piedi per terra.... la strada è ancora così lunga.....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei è scaramantica?


Aspe mi tocco  no dai, sono realista.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aspe mi tocco  no dai, sono realista.


Lei è realista,me ne compiaccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei è realista,me ne compiaccio.


Potrei chiosare che sono interista e quindi automaticamente e necessariamente realista


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Potrei chiosare che sono interista e quindi automaticamente e necessariamente realista


Adoro le tifose interiste,certo senza alcuna connotazione di natura sessuale.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le tifose interiste,certo senza alcuna connotazione di natura sessuale.


Ok fra oscuro, io te benedico


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok fra oscuro, io te benedico


Noto dell'ironia,io non sono frate,ho solo cambiato il mio modo di interagire.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Noto dell'ironia,io non sono frate,ho solo cambiato il mio modo di interagire.


Io sono molto ironica, in realtà ! una svolta !!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto ironica, in realtà ! una svolta !!!


Il suo modo di fare all'epoca mi ha intrigato,devo dirle che oggi lei riscuote molta simpatia nella mai persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il suo modo di fare all'epoca mi ha intrigato,devo dirle che oggi lei riscuote molta simpatia nella mai persona.


lo so, caro, ne sono lieta


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Nion penso,*noi interisti *siamo sempre con i piedi per terra.... la strada è ancora così lunga.....


m'hai dato una pugnalata :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> m'hai dato una pugnalata :rotfl:


Noooo.... ho attenuanti..... abito non molto distante dalla Pinetina, mi ricordio,da piccolo, quando mi portavano a vedere gli allenamenti della grande Inter ( Mazzola,Corso,Suarez.... ), bei tempi ( ed altri giocatori,molto più disponibili ed avvicinabili di quelli d'oggigiorno.... ) .

P.S. - mi è andata bene, mi aspettavo un rosso......


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Noooo.... ho attenuanti..... abito non molto distante dalla Pinetina, mi ricordio,da piccolo, quando mi portavano a vedere gli allenamenti della grande Inter ( Mazzola,Corso,Suarez.... ), bei tempi ( ed altri giocatori,molto più disponibili ed avvicinabili di quelli d'oggigiorno.... ) .
> 
> P.S. - mi è andata bene, mi aspettavo un rosso......



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
prendo nota delle attenuanti 

un rosso? ma no... figurati


----------



## Nobody (3 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Noooo.... ho attenuanti..... abito non molto distante dalla Pinetina, mi ricordio,da piccolo, quando mi portavano a vedere gli allenamenti della grande Inter ( Mazzola,Corso,Suarez.... ), bei tempi ( ed altri giocatori,molto più disponibili ed avvicinabili di quelli d'oggigiorno.... ) .
> 
> P.S. - mi è andata bene, mi aspettavo un rosso......


è vero, un tempo erano altri uomini... capita spesso che becco a cena il grande Rombo di Tuono, sempre stesso locale e stesso tavolo solitario da anni... un hombre vertical, grande persona.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*

Ma qui dentro siete pure tifosi di pallone?che obrobrio.


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma qui dentro siete pure tifosi di pallone?che obrobrio.


senti oscuro siamo in pre derby, qui voleranno insulti, parolaccIe e anche tanta volgarità, soprattutto da parte mia (vi avviso) che sono un filino rosichella  quindi ti consiglio di non partecipare alle discussioni quivi scritte, al fine di non urtare la tua nuova sensibilità.


----------



## oscuro (3 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> senti oscuro siamo in pre derby, qui voleranno insulti, parolaccIe e anche tanta volgarità, soprattutto da parte mia (vi avviso) che sono un filino rosichella  quindi ti consiglio di non partecipare alle discussioni quivi scritte, al fine di non urtare la tua nuova sensibilità.


Non capisco.Perchè insultarsi per motivi di pallone?


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> *abito non molto distante dalla Pinetina*, mi ricordio,da piccolo, quando mi portavano a vedere gli allenamenti della grande Inter ( Mazzola,Corso,Suarez.... ), bei tempi ( *ed altri giocatori,molto più disponibili ed avvicinabili di quelli d'oggigiorno*.... ) .


Una mia ex della preistoria per studio abitava non lontanissima dalla pinetina. Ad Oltrona di San Mamette (se ricordo bene il nome), e da lì andava a Monte Olimpino a scuola. Quando andavo a trovarla un salto a vedere gli allenamenti (l'inter è un pò la mia seconda squadra) lo facevo sempre 

I giocatori di un tempo erano atleti, quelli di oggi sono dive dello spettacolo, è questa la differenza. Fosse per me gli darei stipendi da dipendenti statali e poi vediamo quanto se la tirano per una foto o un autografo.


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Una mia ex della preistoria per studio abitava non lontanissima dalla pinetina. Ad Oltrona di San Mamette (se ricordo bene il nome), e da lì andava a Monte Olimpino a scuola. Quando andavo a trovarla un salto a vedere gli allenamenti (l'inter è un pò la mia seconda squadra) lo facevo sempre
> 
> I giocatori di un tempo erano atleti, quelli di oggi sono dive dello spettacolo, è questa la differenza. Fosse per me gli darei stipendi da dipendenti statali e poi vediamo quanto se la tirano per una foto o un autografo.


Oltrona San Mamette è ad un tiro di schioppo dalla Pinetina.... una volta, è vero,c'erano atleti ma soprattutto uomini ( e non bamboccioni viziati ).... ho visto di persona un "bomber" giramondo mandare a..... un bambino ( 4/5 anni ) che gli chiedeva un autografo, salito sul solito macchinone è partito sgommando.... lasciamo perdere. quanta nostalgia dei Suarez e dei Mazzola che si fermavano,soprattutto quando c'erano bambini.


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è vero, un tempo erano altri uomini... capita spesso che becco a cena il grande Rombo di Tuono, sempre stesso locale e stesso tavolo solitario da anni... un hombre vertical, grande persona.


Straquoto,persona coerente e sempre disponibile....


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2015)

*Roma, continua il braccio di ferro Curva Sud-società sul fronte stadio*

*Prosegue il braccio di ferro tra la Curva Sud e la Roma*. Tramite un comunicato spedito ai media, il cuore pulsante del tifo giallorosso risponde alle dichiarazioni del *Prefetto Franco Gabrielli*, che era tornato sul tema stadio, intervenendo ai microfoni della _Rai_,  con queste parole: "Credo che le società non ci abbiano dato una mano  quando noi abbiamo comunicato che avremmo diviso le curve e ristretto la  capienza, ed è la cosa per la quale io onestamente mi sento di essere  vicino al tifoso che magari ha comprato l'abbonamento, pensando di stare  vicino a persone con le quali condividere la passione calcistica".
*La nota della Curva Sud recita*: “Questa è la prova  assoluta che la A.S. Roma sapeva e che non ha mai tutelato i suoi  tifosi, tacendo sulle barriere, sui posti cambiati e sui posti che non  sarebbero più esistiti; posti comunque venduti in abbonamento facendo  cassa prima ancora della fine dello scorso campionato, ma non  rimborsabili. L’abbiamo detto forte e chiaro e lo ribadiamo che  attendiamo una vera presa di posizione da parte della società a favore  della sua gente”.

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/r...i-ferro-curva-sud-societa-sul-fronte-s-926696


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Il mio lui sta ridendo. 
Io domenica lo lascio mi sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Il mio lui sta ridendo.
> Io domenica lo lascio mi sa.


Ma il tuo lui chi tifa ?


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il tuo lui chi tifa ?


Milan. È nato a trastevere ed è milanista :rotfl: 
Il problema non è il Milan, perché io a parte gobbi e laziali non ho nulla contro altre squadre..il discorso è che io sono rosichella e lui si diverte un sacco a gufare la Roma...
Comunque MIRALEEEEEM :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Milan. È nato a trastevere ed è milanista :rotfl:
> Il problema non è il Milan, perché io a parte gobbi e laziali non ho nulla contro altre squadre..il discorso è che io sono rosichella e lui si diverte un sacco a gufare la Roma...
> Comunque MIRALEEEEEM :carneval:


Eh più ti incazzi, più si diverte  contieniti, fischietta


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh più ti incazzi, più si diverte  contieniti, fischietta


Ormai mi conosce...io sto zitta e lui punzecchia comunque :rotfl: ora si è zittito però


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Milan. *È nato a trastevere ed è milanista* :rotfl:
> Il problema non è il Milan, perché io a parte gobbi e laziali non ho nulla contro altre squadre..il discorso è che io sono rosichella e lui si diverte un sacco a gufare la Roma...
> Comunque MIRALEEEEEM :carneval:


:miiiii::miiiii::miiiii:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :miiiii::miiiii::miiiii:


Nob aiuto  non puoi capire quante ne dice :rotfl: 

Domenica lo chiudo nello sgabuzzino


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ormai mi conosce...io sto zitta e lui punzecchia comunque :rotfl: ora si è zittito però


 chissà che combinate quando giocano Milan - Roma


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

fanculo, partita pazza... una volta tanto ci va bene, avanti così !!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nob aiuto  non puoi capire quante ne dice :rotfl:
> 
> Domenica lo chiudo nello sgabuzzino


domenica mettigli la camicia di forza... un TSO, qualcosa... improvvisa, ma bloccalo


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2015)

Ho perso 10 anni di vita


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chissà che combinate quando giocano Milan - Roma


Non la vediamo :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non la vediamo :carneval:


Non la vedete ? Insieme ?  Oh My God, na guerra !!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho perso 10 anni di vita


io sull'azione del rigore mi sono sfasciato il piede sul tavolinetto di fronte al divano e ho lanciato un cazzo di urlo disumano... :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Milan. È nato a trastevere ed è milanista :rotfl:
> Il problema non è il Milan, perché io a parte gobbi e laziali non ho nulla contro altre squadre..il discorso è che io sono rosichella e lui si diverte un sacco a gufare la Roma...
> Comunque MIRALEEEEEM :carneval:


gli prepari un'insalata di Amanita Phalloide e passa la paura


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io sull'azione del rigore mi sono sfasciato il piede sul tavolinetto di fronte al divano e ho lanciato un cazzo di urlo disumano... :unhappy:


Io il rigore non l'ho guardato


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

ma il vero dubbio amletico adesso è: mo chi gioca domenica che stasera n'avemo persi artri 2?


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli prepari un'insalata di Amanita Phalloide e passa la paura


Non esageriamo, ha altri pregi  non posso perderlo così! Poi non ci casca è fungarolo... 
No no sgabuzzino :carneval:


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma il vero dubbio amletico adesso è: mo chi gioca domenica che stasera n'avemo persi artri 2?


Tra l'altro. 
Comunque Ale Florenzi è na cifra emotivo ahahahah s è coperto quando miralem ha tirato [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io il rigore non l'ho guardato


Hai fatto tipo Florenzi :rotfl: coperta in testa e girato :rotfl: ciccio lui [emoji173]️


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Hai fatto tipo Florenzi :rotfl: coperta in testa e girato :rotfl: ciccio lui [emoji173]️



si si uguale :rotfl:
ma io i rigori non li guardo mai...


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si si uguale :rotfl:
> ma io i rigori non li guardo mai...


io sempre... l'unico che non ho guardato è stato l'ultimo di Grosso alla finale in Germania.


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io sempre... l'unico che non ho guardato è stato l'ultimo di Grosso alla finale in Germania.


no. io non ce la posso fare. mi sale l'ansia...


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no. io non ce la posso fare. mi sale l'ansia...


eh lo so, ma secondo me il bello a guardare quando sei tifoso è proprio quello... mi piace godermi la tensione


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io sempre... l'unico che non ho guardato è stato l'ultimo di Grosso alla finale in Germania.


io pure sempre


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io pure sempre


Vero che è bello? Quell'adrenalina che scorre, paura e speranza... e poi l'urlo di gioia o il vaffanculo


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero che è bello? Quell'adrenalina che scorre, paura e speranza... e poi l'urlo di gioia o il vaffanculo


Nob io ti devo confessare una cosa ardon: io dico un sacco di cosaccIe durante le partite. ma tante.

:carneval:

quando tirano i rigori lasciamo sta proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nob io ti devo confessare una cosa ardon: io dico un sacco di cosaccIe durante le partite. ma tante.
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> quando tirano i rigori lasciamo sta proprio :rotfl::rotfl:



oddio le cosaccIe le dico pure io... penso che metterei in difficoltà anche uno scaricatore di porto


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

domenica toglietemi l'accesso al forum, vi avviso.




:carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (5 Novembre 2015)

ma andassero a cacare sti pupazzi....


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nob io ti devo confessare una cosa ardon: io dico un sacco di cosaccIe durante le partite. ma tante.
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> quando tirano i rigori lasciamo sta proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


ban le peggio cose le dico quando c'è la maggica e quando giocavo a dark souls. Ma proprio da far cascare i calendari con tutti i santi


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ban le peggio cose le dico quando c'è la maggica e quando giocavo a dark souls. Ma proprio da far cascare i calendari con tutti i santi


ti capisco in entrambe le condizioni.

io con Silent Hill.


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

scusi admin, un elenco di ciò che si dovrebbe evitare di scrivere se non si vuole essere bannati?

:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusi admin, un elenco di ciò che si dovrebbe evitare di scrivere se non si vuole essere bannati?:carneval:


Ti prepari per il derby?


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti prepari per il derby?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:esatto :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scusi admin, un elenco di ciò che si dovrebbe evitare di scrivere se non si vuole essere bannati?
> 
> :carneval:


tu nel dubbio scrivi solo coppa A.   che sai essere per me la peggiore delle bestemmie


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:esatto :carneval:


Se mandi improperi ai laziesi mi sa che ti concede un bonus  a tua scelta.. Sul rischio ban non so...


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu nel dubbio scrivi solo coppa A.   che sai essere per me la peggiore delle bestemmie


ma nooo io non bestemmio, non intendevo quello..intendevo tipo parolacce e frasi insultanti in romano....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu nel dubbio scrivi solo coppa A.   che sai essere per me la peggiore delle bestemmie


Ah pensa te... Ero convinta fossero frasi tipo : sei ligure?  -  bella Pisa, non trovi? - quelli di sinistra hanno sempre ragione..... Invece ti limiti ad una Coppa A.. Anvedi


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah pensa te... Ero convinta fossero frasi tipo : *sei ligure?  -  bella Pisa, non trovi*? - quelli di sinistra hanno sempre ragione..... Invece ti limiti ad una Coppa A.. Anvedi



ovviamente queste cose per me non hanno alcun significato  ma anche se io dico ponte milviese - pignetaro etc per voi non significa nulla


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma nooo io non bestemmio, non intendevo quello..intendevo tipo parolacce e frasi insultanti in romano....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah pensa te... Ero convinta fossero frasi tipo : sei ligure?  -  bella Pisa, non trovi? - quelli di sinistra hanno sempre ragione..... Invece ti limiti ad una Coppa A.. Anvedi


Ban, va bene tutto tranne le bestemmie, lo sai


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ovviamente queste cose per me non hanno alcun significato  ma anche se io dico ponte milviese - pignetaro etc per voi non significa nulla


Pignataro fa riferimento a Tor Pignatara?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ban, va bene tutto tranne le bestemmie, lo sai


Nel frattempo mi è saltato il server al lavoro... Sarà un avvertimento subliminale?


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2015)

VOLAAAA L'AQUILA NE GIELOOOOOO.... 

[video=youtube;CdTWlsVlflQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdTWlsVlflQ[/video]


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ban, va bene tutto tranne le bestemmie, lo sai


ok ok, quindi tipo "dovete da morì gonfi" (che a Roma significa "dovete schiattare di rabbia ) lo posso dire? perchè sembra brutto se non conosci il dialetto!


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> VOLAAAA L'AQUILA NE GIELOOOOOO....
> 
> [video=youtube;CdTWlsVlflQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdTWlsVlflQ[/video]


TI AMO SEMPITERNO.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel frattempo mi è saltato il server al lavoro... Sarà un avvertimento subliminale?


sì.  a proposito, Zanna che fine ha fatto?   l'hanno impagliato e messo in salotto in qualche villetta di Zagarolo?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok ok, quindi tipo "dovete da morì gonfi" (che a Roma significa "dovete schiattare di rabbia ) lo posso dire? perchè sembra brutto se non conosci il dialetto!


sì


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pignataro fa riferimento a Tor Pignatara?


no  al quartiere Pigneto, dove c'è la movida serale dei ragazzi di sinistra adesso, quindi quando si dice "quello è pignetaro" significa che frequenta il Pigneto.

Idem con ponte milvio, lì ci sono i locali fighetti da figlio di papà, quindi "pontemilviese" è tipo il pariolo degli anni '10 (2010 in poi )


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no  al quartiere Pigneto, dove c'è la movida serale dei ragazzi di sinistra adesso, quindi quando si dice "quello è pignetaro" significa che frequenta il Pigneto.
> 
> Idem con ponte milvio, lì ci sono i locali fighetti da figlio di papà, quindi "pontemilviese" è tipo il pariolo degli anni '10 (2010 in poi )


se scendo col lanciafiamme a fare pulizia in quelle zone, mi reggi la tanica del napalm,per favore?


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se scendo col lanciafiamme a fare pulizia in quelle zone, mi reggi la tanica del napalm,per favore?


credo saresti in buona compagnia sai :rotfl: io ogni sono capitata lì, sia da una parte che dall'altra per compleanni amici e/o eventi ufficio e vari, mi viene l'orticaria in tutti e due i quartieri.

io frequentavo san lorenzo all'università, un po' sinistroide ma molto universitario....e poi senza radical chic (ODIO FEROCE)


----------



## Falcor (8 Novembre 2015)

Vicinissimo a dove lavoro c'è l'hotel in cui alloggia sempre la Juve quando gioca con la Fiorentina o l'Empoli (ecchecculo direte voi ). Oggi ho scaricato lo stress di lavorare anche la domenica mattina lanciando insulti a caso ai giocatori mentre salivano sul bus per andare allo stadio :carneval: Son piccole gioie.

ps: e dalla parte opposta ma sempre a 30 secondi di distanza c'è anche quello dove va la Roma, se volete andrò a insultare un pò anche i giallorossi quando verranno :incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Vicinissimo a dove lavoro c'è l'hotel in cui alloggia sempre la Juve quando gioca con la Fiorentina o l'Empoli (ecchecculo direte voi ). Oggi ho scaricato lo stress di lavorare anche la domenica mattina lanciando insulti a caso ai giocatori mentre salivano sul bus per andare allo stadio :carneval: Son piccole gioie.
> 
> ps: e dalla parte opposta ma sempre a 30 secondi di distanza c'è anche quello dove va la Roma, se volete andrò a insultare un pò anche i giallorossi quando verranno :incazzato:


mi pare una pessima idea


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2015)

Banshee come è andata con il tuo ganzo ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

Lulic figlio di puttana... siamo fottuti pure quest'anno :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (9 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Banshee come è andata con il tuo ganzo ?


ieri è stato buono....me lo sono allisciato con il pranzetto e il dolce carneval quindi non ha fatto un fiato..

anzi, ha pure detto "però, che bel gol Gervinho"..

niente arance a Rebibbia :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2015)

*Nessuno*

Nessuno che parla dell'arbitro?PESSIMO.
Come cazzo fa ad essere sicuro di quel rigore è il solito mistero.....,e la lazio poi doveva finire in 9 c'erano due espulsioni...
Roma sicuramente superiore,però beati cazzi,quando tu parti da 1 a 0 la partita si mette in un certo modo...e con quel fenomeno che la roma ha li davanti addio lazio...e infatti....!
Ho visto anche L'inter,l'ammetto è imbarazzante,ma cazzo non gli segni mai....per assurdo mi sembra la favorita....Il napoli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta guardare la partita di ieri sera,troppo egoismo,e poi l'arbitro...è incredibile ma il napoli ha il secondo attacco del campionato e nessun rigore a favore...:rotfl::rotflraticamente il napoli segna sempre da centrocampo...:rotfl::rotfl:capisco anche con il Sig De Laurentis fra mettere la mani in faccia ad agenti di polizia perche non gli portano la borsa fino all'aereo,è stato pure denunciato....,e il prossimo cinepanettone con il culo di De Sica in esposizione ha altro da pensare....


----------



## banshee (9 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno che parla dell'arbitro?PESSIMO.
> *Come cazzo fa ad essere sicuro di quel rigore è il solito mistero*.....,e la lazio poi doveva finire in 9 c'erano due espulsioni...
> *Roma sicuramente superiore,però beati cazzi,quando tu parti da 1 a 0 la partita si mette in un certo modo*...e con quel fenomeno che la roma ha li davanti addio lazio...e infatti....!
> Ho visto anche L'inter,l'ammetto è imbarazzante,ma cazzo non gli segni mai....per assurdo mi sembra la favorita....Il napoli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:basta guardare la partita di ieri sera,troppo egoismo,e poi l'arbitro...è incredibile ma il napoli ha il secondo attacco del campionato e nessun rigore a favore...:rotfl::rotflraticamente il napoli segna sempre da centrocampo...:rotfl::rotfl:capisco anche con il Sig De Laurentis fra mettere la mani in faccia ad agenti di polizia perche non gli portano la borsa fino all'aereo,è stato pure denunciato....,e il prossimo cinepanettone con il culo di De Sica in esposizione ha altro da pensare....



MEJO!!! se è rubata godo ancora di più!!

stamattina i laziali al bar dell'azienda mia, tutti a mugugnare e lagnarsi...mauhuahuahauhauahuahauhauhau :diavoletto:

* LAZIALE SENTITE MALE *


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2015)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> MEJO!!! se è rubata godo ancora di più!!
> 
> stamattina i laziali al bar dell'azienda mia, tutti a mugugnare e lagnarsi...mauhuahuahauhauahuahauhauhau :diavoletto:
> 
> * LAZIALE SENTITE MALE *



Hanno poco da lagnarsi...che dovevano finire in 9....


----------



## banshee (9 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno poco da lagnarsi...che dovevano finire in 9....


se avete tempo, date un'occhiata a LAZIO FORUM, se ride pe 6 mesi, garantito.

il topic di oggi è "senza rigore vincevamo noi"... so così forti che avrebbero fatto 3 gol co un solo tiro in porta :rotfl::rotfl: forse je dovrebbero spiegà che non siamo a Basket eh? che il tiro da fuori area vale 3 punti :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hanno poco da lagnarsi...che dovevano finire in 9....


Infatti, Lulic infame... l'ha fatto apposta!


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti, Lulic infame... l'ha fatto apposta!


Si,e l'arbitro non ha visto?Io penso che l'arbitro sapeva bene di aver sbagliato sul rigore,e voleva pareggiare,ma così stravolgi le partite....


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e l'arbitro non ha visto?Io penso che l'arbitro sapeva bene di aver sbagliato sul rigore,e voleva pareggiare,ma così stravolgi le partite....


ma che cazzo, cla... sono pure in cinque più il quarto uomo... l'ha visto eccome, voleva compensare certo, e 'ste cose mi fanno incazzare, era rosso diretto :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (9 Novembre 2015)

Se le prime notizie che ho sentito oggi su Salah fossero confermate, si trattadi uno stop di un paio di mesi, che, considerando quello che sembrava al primo impatto, va quasi di lusso.

in pratica tornerebbe in campo dopo la pausa natalizia.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se le prime notizie che ho sentito oggi su Salah fossero confermate, si trattadi uno stop di un paio di mesi, che, considerando quello che sembrava al primo impatto, va quasi di lusso.
> 
> in pratica tornerebbe in campo dopo la pausa natalizia.



quindi sabato non gioca....che peccato....


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi sabato non gioca....che peccato....



Sabato nn gioca nessuno...


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

[h=1]Roma, Sabatini: 'A Barcellona non come vittime sacrificali'[/h]

La *Roma *è partita per *Barcellona*, dove domani affronterà i blaugrana in* Champions League*. Il direttore sportivo dei giallorossi, Walter *Sabatini*,  ha parlato ai microfoni di Mediaset prima della partenza:  "Loro sono  fortissimi, si sa. Ma anche noi stiamo bene. È una grande occasione per  la Roma, partite del genere vanno giocate con il giusto spirito. Loro  sono i migliori e sono in forma, visto anche il risultato nel 'clasico',  ma noi non siamo vittime immolate. Ce la giochiamo".                                                                                                                         

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/r...n-forma-ma-non-saremo-le-vittime-sacri-458983


----------



## Stark72 (23 Novembre 2015)

Comunque Garcia ci sta impiccando la stagione con le sue scelte demenziali.
Torosidis a Bologna non lo avrebbe messo neanche mio figlio di 9 anni.
Una delle più grandi seghe che abbia mai calcato i campi di serie A, assolutamente inadeguato a una squadra che abbia ambizioni.
Bastava arretrare Florenzi e mettere Iago Falque.
No, ToroPIPPA e via, che come è entrato ha creato il panico.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Comunque Garcia ci sta impiccando la stagione con le sue scelte demenziali.
> Torosidis a Bologna non lo avrebbe messo neanche mio figlio di 9 anni.
> Una delle più grandi seghe che abbia mai calcato i campi di serie A, assolutamente inadeguato a una squadra che abbia ambizioni.
> Bastava arretrare Florenzi e mettere Iago Falque.
> No, ToroPIPPA e via, che come è entrato ha creato il panico.


ToroPIPPA :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> Comunque Garcia ci sta impiccando la stagione con le sue scelte demenziali.
> Torosidis a Bologna non lo avrebbe messo neanche mio figlio di 9 anni.
> Una delle più grandi seghe che abbia mai calcato i campi di serie A, assolutamente inadeguato a una squadra che abbia ambizioni.
> Bastava arretrare Florenzi e mettere Iago Falque.
> No, ToroPIPPA e via, che come è entrato ha creato il panico.



Il campo era indecente,chiaro che è stato agevolato il bologna...


----------



## Stark72 (23 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il campo era indecente,chiaro che è stato agevolato il bologna...


Ma sì guarda, pure sti discorsi lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Si annullano i valori ok, ci metti mezz'ora a capire che non puoi fare Holly e Benji ok, il Bologna in quella mezz'ora ti fa una capoccia così, ok, SuperRocchi non vede il fallo di mano di Diawara in area (già ammonito), ok.
Poi però nel secondo tempo SuperRocchi ti fischia due rigori a favore e tu quella partita la devi vincere anche se stai dentro una piscina e giochi contro Ariel, il delfino Flipper, il delfino curioso e Palla di Neve.
Lo sapevano pure i sorci del Tevere che dopo due rigori a favore bastava niente per averne uno contro, solo ToroPIPPA non lo sapeva, e per non fare venire dubbi a nessuno ha segato una gamba a Giaccherini.
Nel frattempo io elogiavo le madri di ogni santo in ordine alfabetico.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma sì guarda, pure sti discorsi lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Si annullano i valori ok, ci metti mezz'ora a capire che non puoi fare Holly e Benji ok, il Bologna in quella mezz'ora ti fa una capoccia così, ok, SuperRocchi non vede il fallo di mano di Diawara in area (già ammonito), ok.
> Poi però nel secondo tempo SuperRocchi ti fischia due rigori a favore e tu quella partita la devi vincere anche se stai dentro una piscina e giochi contro Ariel, il delfino Flipper, il delfino curioso e Palla di Neve.
> Lo sapevano pure i sorci del Tevere che dopo due rigori a favore bastava niente per averne uno contro, solo ToroPIPPA non lo sapeva, e per non fare venire dubbi a nessuno ha segato una gamba a Giaccherini.
> Nel frattempo io elogiavo le madri di ogni santo in ordine alfabetico.


So che sei incazzato e mi scuso in anticipo, ma mi hai fatto morire dal ridere :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

in tutto ciò andrebbe ricordato che domani sera si gioca al Nou Camp e provare a non fare brutte figure sarebbe apprezzabile.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> So che sei incazzato e mi scuso in anticipo, ma mi hai fatto morire dal ridere :rotfl:


Eh...all'Olimpico ne sentiresti di peggio...:unhappy:
Sabato volevo dichiarare guerra alla Grecia (scusa Eratò :mexican


----------



## zanna (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in tutto ciò andrebbe ricordato che domani sera si gioca al Nou Camp *e provare a non fare brutte figure* sarebbe apprezzabile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: secondo me è da over :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in tutto ciò andrebbe ricordato che domani sera si gioca al Nou Camp e provare a non fare brutte figure sarebbe apprezzabile.


Se gioca Torakiki faremo un figurone.
Già con Iturbe sarà champagne marca Tavernello.

Ringraziamo sempre quel fabbro sfigato di Lulic


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Eh...all'Olimpico ne sentiresti di peggio...:unhappy:
> Sabato volevo dichiarare guerra alla Grecia (scusa Eratò :mexican


:rotfl::rotfl:Immagino !!!


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Banshee immagino che stasera sei rossa per davvero


----------



## perplesso (24 Novembre 2015)

*Falcor*

nun ce provà


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Banshee immagino che stasera sei rossa per davvero


Perché? 
A Barcellona stasera davano il tennis [emoji57]


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Ryo rischiamo seriamente il ban


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ryo rischiamo seriamente il ban


tu forse non te ne sei accorto, ma tradinet è un covo giallorosso. L'ultima cosa di cui mi preoccupo è il ban, ci impalano proprio [emoji27]


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Oh io mi nascondo dietro oscuro e mando avanti lui a prender le botte  Poi c'è wall-e, spero tu l'abbia addestrato a mordere le caviglie. Andrà bene (cit)


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Altro che ban, fosse quello il problema. Non so se ti sei accorto, Tradinet è praticamente un covo giallorosso [emoji27] qui ci scorticano...
Che poi quanti patemi inutili, c'è ancora il secondo set da giocare...

...o no?

[emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Altro che ban, fosse quello il problema. Non so se ti sei accorto, Tradinet è praticamente un covo giallorosso [emoji27] qui ci scorticano...
> Che poi quanti patemi inutili, c'è ancora il secondo set da giocare...
> 
> ...o no?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh io mi nascondo dietro oscuro e mando avanti lui a prender le botte  Poi c'è wall-e, spero tu l'abbia addestrato a mordere le caviglie. Andrà bene (cit)


Wall-E è capace solo di fare il puccioso, nessuno gli ha mai visto i denti tranne me (gli controllo il palato ogni tot) quindi stai fresco...
Toh guarda che belve pericolose (scattata un'ora fa):


----------



## perplesso (24 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Altro che ban, fosse quello il problema. Non so se ti sei accorto, Tradinet è praticamente un covo giallorosso [emoji27] qui ci scorticano...
> Che poi quanti patemi inutili, c'è ancora il secondo set da giocare...
> 
> ...o no?
> ...


no


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché?
> A Barcellona stasera davano il tennis [emoji57]



Nelle coppe ho sempre ''tifato''le nostre squadre,pure la Fiorentina e il Cesena,ma ieri sera no. La Roma sabato sera e'diventata antipatica a tutti gli sportivi,perche'ha pareggiato solo grazie all'arbitro indecente.E Garcia ridicolo....altro che piscina...


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

non l'ho vista, tanto a giocare con quelli si sa come va a finire... inutile farsi il sangue amaro.


----------



## zanna (25 Novembre 2015)

Emhh ... siete i soliti egoisti comunque potevate dirlo che c'erano i saldi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:









E vi è andata pure bene ... ad un certo punto pensavo bissaste il risultato dello scorso anno


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Amici romanisti ridiamo CON voi, non di voi


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 10951
> 
> Amici romanisti ridiamo CON voi, non di voi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up:


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Emhh ... siete i soliti egoisti comunque potevate dirlo che c'erano i saldi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indovina la risposta


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Banshee immagino che stasera sei rossa per davvero


sai che c'è, io sono romanista "seria". nel senso, io seguo la Roma da quando sono piccina  sono abituata a soffrire, chi tifa Roma mai na gioia, si dice dalle mie parti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Sono rassegnata.

Devo dire però che mi sono ampiamente rotta li cojoni (scusate la volgarità) di fare queste figure DEMMERDA in Europa. Ma davvero. Mi auguro di arrivare al quinto posto quest'anno, (tanto il campionato non lo vinciamo) così almeno mi risparmio di assistere a queste scene pietose. 

E di essere derisa fino allo stremo dal mio lui - che è del Milan


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che c'è, io sono romanista "seria". nel senso, io seguo la Roma da quando sono piccina  sono abituata a soffrire, chi tifa Roma mai na gioia, si dice dalle mie parti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:. Sono rassegnata.
> 
> Devo dire però che mi sono ampiamente rotta li cojoni (scusate la volgarità) di fare queste figure DEMMERDA in Europa. Ma davvero. Mi auguro di arrivare al quinto posto quest'anno, (tanto il campionato non lo vinciamo) così almeno mi risparmio di assistere a queste scene pietose.
> 
> E di essere derisa fino allo stremo dal mio lui - che è del Milan


Garcia di calcio capisce poco,e - ancor più grave - non fa degli errori commessi ( Bayern ) tesoro. I milanisti hanno proprio poco da ridere..... il cinese ( sedicente megamilionario ) è scomparso,l'allenatore ( terza scelta dopo Ancelotti e Conte ) "balbetta" e la classifica "zoppica"... poi come ben sai, è facile vedere la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui e non la trave nel proprio.....


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Garcia di calcio capisce poco,e - ancor più grave - non fa degli errori commessi ( Bayern ) tesoro. I milanisti hanno proprio poco da ridere..... il cinese ( sedicente megamilionario ) è scomparso,l'allenatore ( terza scelta dopo Ancelotti e Conte ) "balbetta" e la classifica "zoppica"... poi come ben sai, è facile vedere la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui e non la trave nel proprio.....


il mio milanista dice che ora sono ridicoli, ma che perlomeno loro hanno un palmares di tutto rispetto (ed è vero). 

noi siamo ridicoli da quando io ho l'uso della parola. Tu citi il Bayern e adesso Garcia, io ricordo Liverpool, Manchester....mai na gioia, mai.

Non dico che possiamo vincere o andare avanti, per carità. Dico solo che perdere al Camp Nou con onore ci sto, ridursi sempre ad essere asfaltati mi sono abbastanza rotta le palle.


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2015)

*Ecco*

Io un pò ci ho gicato e continuo a giocarci a calcio,e sono nauseato dall'atteggiamento dei calciatori della roma.
DEVONO AVERE RISPETTO PER I TIFOSI,PER CHI HA FATTO AL TRASFERTA,PER CHI HA PAGATO IL BIGLIETTO.
Anche nei campetti di periferia,quando l'avversario è superiore e ti prende per il culo,c'è un modo,un solo modo per fargli capire che non è aria,fai un entrata dura e gli dici a brutto muso di non fare i fenomeni,di solito questo viene fatto dal giocatore più temperamentale che c'è in squadra,se è più di uno meglio ancora.
Ieri sera una vergogna...ma davvero,ma cazzo la dignità dov'è?
E mi spiace MALISSIMO ANCHE L'ALLENATORE....che c'entra dire se battiamo il bate è fatta?ma che cazzo c'entra?


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 10951
> 
> Amici romanisti ridiamo CON voi, non di voi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lo so... ma fate bene. Ma c'è da ridere.


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io un pò ci ho gicato e continuo a giocarci a calcio,e sono nauseato dall'atteggiamento dei calciatori della roma.
> DEVONO AVERE RISPETTO PER I TIFOSI,PER CHI HA FATTO AL TRASFERTA,PER CHI HA PAGATO IL BIGLIETTO.
> Anche nei campetti di periferia,quando l'avversario è superiore e ti prende per il culo,c'è un modo,un solo modo per fargli capire che non è aria,fai un entrata dura e gli dici a brutto muso di non fare i fenomeni,di solito questo viene fatto dal giocatore più temperamentale che c'è in squadra,se è più di uno meglio ancora.
> Ieri sera una vergogna...ma davvero,ma cazzo la dignità dov'è?
> E mi spiace MALISSIMO ANCHE L'ALLENATORE....che c'entra dire se battiamo il bate è fatta?ma che cazzo c'entra?


*Ma pensi che se avessero avuto giocatori con temperamento sarebbe finita così ??? *


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

la squadra si costruisce lentamente... servono tanti soldi se vuoi diventare competitivo in Europa. Passare il girone serve a quello, il resto conta poco per ora. Certo, farsi prendere per il culo così no. Non ho visto la partita, ma quando gli avversari esagerano, gli si può far capire che non è il caso.


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio milanista dice che ora sono ridicoli, ma che perlomeno loro hanno un palmares di tutto rispetto (ed è vero).
> 
> noi siamo ridicoli da quando io ho l'uso della parola. Tu citi il Bayern e adesso Garcia, io ricordo Liverpool, Manchester....mai na gioia, mai.
> 
> Non dico che possiamo vincere o andare avanti, per carità. Dico solo che perdere al Camp Nou con onore ci sto, ridursi sempre ad essere asfaltati mi sono abbastanza rotta le palle.


se il tuo dirigente di riferimento (Sabatini) va a dire a RomaTV che la squadra è scesa in campo rilassata perchè già sapevano del pareggio del Leverkusen col Bate, a me viene da prendere la scure e cominciare a mozzare teste.

di seguito:
1-che il Barca ci sia superiore non è in dubbio,ma se ci hai pareggiato all'andata vuol dire che puoi anche provare a giocartela.
2-ieri è finita 6-1, poteva finire anche 11-3 senza che si potesse fare un fiato.    
3-se il Bate dopo aver battuto te, ha pareggiato col Leverkusen, vuol dire che non è poi sta squadretta de pippe, quindi occhio a pensare che sia na passeggiata, chè tra Carl Zeiss Jena, Dinamo Dresda,Slavia Praga,Slovan Bratislava abbiamo una lunga tradizione di partite facili in cui ci hanno fatto un mazzo tanto.

detto questo mo ce  sta l'Atalanta.     vedemo de nun fa artre cazzate.


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io un pò ci ho gicato e continuo a giocarci a calcio,e sono nauseato dall'atteggiamento dei calciatori della roma.
> DEVONO AVERE RISPETTO PER I TIFOSI,PER CHI HA FATTO AL TRASFERTA,PER CHI HA PAGATO IL BIGLIETTO.
> Anche nei campetti di periferia,quando l'avversario è superiore e ti prende per il culo,c'è un modo,un solo modo per fargli capire che non è aria,fai un entrata dura e gli dici a brutto muso di non fare i fenomeni,di solito questo viene fatto dal giocatore più temperamentale che c'è in squadra,se è più di uno meglio ancora.
> Ieri sera una vergogna...ma davvero,ma cazzo la dignità dov'è?
> E mi spiace MALISSIMO ANCHE L'ALLENATORE....che c'entra dire se battiamo il bate è fatta?ma che cazzo c'entra?


quoto tutto. parola per parola. e aggiungo, che hai stra ragione quando parli del tifoso romanistone medio che "eeeeeooooooo mo vincemo tuttooooo" sono la maggior parte così, io sempre a volare bassa, mi sento dire "ammazzà ahò ban ma npo d ottimismo" ercà ottimismo.


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il tuo dirigente di riferimento (Sabatini) va a dire a RomaTV che la squadra è scesa in campo rilassata perchè già sapevano del pareggio del Leverkusen col Bate, a me viene da prendere la scure e cominciare a mozzare teste.
> 
> di seguito:
> 1-che il Barca ci sia superiore non è in dubbio,ma se ci hai pareggiato all'andata vuol dire che puoi anche provare a giocartela.
> ...


ecco, appunto... la squadra è competitiva e quest'anno non hanno scuse, devono vincere il campionato. Basta arrivare secondi.


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> *Ma pensi che se avessero avuto giocatori con temperamento sarebbe finita così ??? *


Parliamoci chiaro,sei più forte,ok,ma il per il culo non mi faccio prendere,poco ma sicuro.Ci sono dei codici non scritt anche nei campetti di periferia,ci vuole rispetto per l'avversario,e l'avversario deve farsi rispettare,a me non è piaciuto per nulla come agiscono i giocatori della roma,ed è la terza volta,NO non ci siamo.A me ieri sera mi avrebbero mandato fuori,sicuramente avrei fatto qualche entrata molto dura,per dare uns egnale a loro,e ai miei.E CHE CAZZO.


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco, appunto... la squadra è competitiva e quest'anno non hanno scuse, devono vincere il campionato. Basta arrivare secondi.


compeitiva a parte la difesa..... o il centrocampo che non filtra.....


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro,sei più forte,ok,ma il per il culo non mi faccio prendere,poco ma sicuro.Ci sono dei codici non scritt anche nei campetti di periferia,ci vuole rispetto per l'avversario,e l'avversario deve farsi rispettare,a me non è piaciuto per nulla come agiscono i giocatori della roma,ed è la terza volta,NO non ci siamo.A me ieri sera mi avrebbero mandato fuori,sicuramente avrei fatto qualche entrata molto dura,per dare uns egnale a loro,e ai miei.E CHE CAZZO.


Appunto. Non hanno fatto una piega. Devo però riconoscere che ho un'avversione viscerale per Garcia,primo responsabile della disfatta: sui campetti come dici tu l'allenatore ti sveglia,ben che andasse nell'intervallo si prendeva un calcio nel culo....


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Non condivido il vostro disfattismo però. Io son ancora convinto che vincerete lo scudetto. L'inter prima o poi molla il colpo e il napoli inizierà verso febbraio e marzo a incappare nella sua solita striscia negativa.


----------



## brenin (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non condivido il vostro disfattismo però. Io son ancora convinto che vincerete lo scudetto. L'inter prima o poi molla il colpo e il napoli inizierà verso febbraio e marzo a incappare nella sua solita striscia negativa.


Tutto è possibile, e tutto può succedere, però la vedo moooolto difficile. Con un altro allenatore ti quoterei al 100 %


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> compeitiva a parte la difesa..... o il centrocampo che non filtra.....


si vabbè, e l'attacco che non segna...  siamo secondi solo grazie alla fatina buona del cazzo (cit.)  ops... no, quarti :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Tornando al discorso di oscuro comunque io non sono del tutto daccordo con lui.

Oscuro tu giochi a calcio e la pensi come mio padre. Lui ha giocato a lungo come stopper nella squadra del nostro paese quando era ragazzo. E quando vede certi atteggiamenti poco rispettosi inizia a urlare alla tv di spezzare le gambe a qualcuno  Immagino che per chi giochi o abbia giocato immedesimarsi sia più facile 

Non ho visto la partita ieri e non so se ci son stati episodi irrispettosi. Ti faccio un esempio, per me è irrispettoso il torello, oppure il giochetto gratuito per dribblare l'avversario. Se c'è stato questo hai ragione.

Ma se il poco rispetto son solo i sei gol quello no. In Liga spesso le partita di barca e real finiscono 5-0, 6-1 e anche di più. Per loro quelli son risultati quasi scontati.


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vabbè, e l'attacco che non segna...  siamo secondi solo grazie alla fatina buona del cazzo (cit.)  ops... no, quarti :carneval:


non è che non si abbia una squadra altamente competitiva.   è che si teme che al solito avremo una squadra da piazzamento e non da successo finale.

e di secondi posti io ne avrei anche il fienile pieno.


----------



## Stark72 (25 Novembre 2015)

Premessa fondamentale: questa squadra è piena di senzapalle che continuano a vivacchiare da queste parti perché basta segnare ogni tanto e sei un GamBione.
A roma di calcio mediamente non si capisce un cazzo, un po' per amore cieco, un po' per guerrette del cazzo, e un po' per sboronaggine che non si sa da dove nasce se non dai libri di storia (ma le legioni non giocavano a calcio).

Ciò detto, la squadra è molto meno competitiva di quanto si favoleggi, infatti non riesce a imporsi neppure nel vuoto spinto del nostro campionato, e questo per svariati fattori:
1) Garcia è UNA SEGA DI ALLENATORE, è certificato ed acclarato, ormai fa danni pazzeschi da due anni, nel primo anno ha inculato tutti grazie alla vena di Gervinho;
2) la difesa è formata da un buon centrale da club medio alto, non da top (Manolas), una mezza sega tedesca che però è tedesca e quindi è meglio di quell'altra mezza sega di Yanga Mbiwa (ossia Rudiger), un giocatore reduce da uno stop di un anno per un meningioma al cervelletto (Castan, ma non aveva l'idoneità sportiva? dov'è?), una sega sconosciuta (Gyomber), un ex terzino fortissimo brasiliano (Maicon), poi c'è ToroPIPPA e infine gli unici due due buoni: Florenzi (adattato dall'allenatore disadattato) e Digne (che però è un nano, come anche Florenzi del resto).
3) a centrocampo c'è un 36enne ormai improponibile (Keita) che dovrebbe fare la riserva di De Rossi. Non hai Strootman. Hai un solo grandissimo giocatore che è Nainggolan (che canta e porta la croce) e un bravissimo slavo che da sempre è un senza palle (Pjanic).
4) in attacco ha due fenomeni non tanto tecnici quanto dinamici (Gervinho e Salah) che ti stanno levando le castagne dal fuoco a suon di record dei 100 metri, MA NON HAI UN BOMBER. Sei l'unica squadra "ambiziosa" del mondo che non ha un Bomber, quello killer che tocca UN pallone e lo butta dentro. E infatti ieri Dzeko (che non è una pippa ma non è un bomber, e infatti il City mica c'ha dato Aguero....), s'è cacato un goal sullo zero a zero da prednerlo a calci in culo. Perché con un bomber che te la butta dentro quella palla (Higuain...chi era costui?), gli metti paura, magari finisce 4 a 1 ma esci dal campo in maniera diversa;
5) hai una dirigenza di BUFFONI.

Ora, malgrado questo quadretto, potresti pure concludere qualcosa in italia visto che il nostro campionato fa ridere, ma come vai in europa fai figure di merda con le pippe allucinanti del Bayer leverkusen e del Bate Borisov, e poi ti fai prendere a calci in culo dal Barcellona che non ne ha fatti 16 di goal solamente perché a un certo punto ha fatto accademia (tipo Piquè che sul 5 - 0) faceva colpi di tacco in area di rigore nostra.
Allora non raccontiamoci cazzate.
Qua non si vedono squadre competitive dal 2001: Montella, Totti, Batistuta, Aldair, Candela, Cafù, Emerson.
MA CHE DE CHE STAMO A PARLA'?


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Tornando al discorso di oscuro comunque io non sono del tutto daccordo con lui.
> 
> Oscuro tu giochi a calcio e la pensi come mio padre. Lui ha giocato a lungo come stopper nella squadra del nostro paese quando era ragazzo. E quando vede certi atteggiamenti poco rispettosi inizia a urlare alla tv di spezzare le gambe a qualcuno  Immagino che per chi giochi o abbia giocato immedesimarsi sia più facile
> 
> ...


In effetti è vero, capita anche in Inghilterra. La mancanza di rispetto lì c'è quando non giochi deciso fino alla fine, risparmiandoti. E' un'altra mentalità rispetto alla nostra, qui il rispetto lo vediamo piuttosto come il non infierire col risultato.


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che non si abbia una squadra altamente competitiva.   è che si teme che al solito avremo una squadra da piazzamento e non da successo finale.
> 
> e di secondi posti io ne avrei anche il fienile pieno.


anche io... e quest'anno non ci sono scuse, la squadra ha le carte in regola per vincere. Per me l'Inter non regge fino alla fine, piuttosto temo il Napoli.


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io... e quest'anno non ci sono scuse, la squadra ha le carte in regola per vincere. Per me l'Inter non regge fino alla fine, piuttosto temo il Napoli.


Se Sarri ha veramente trovato la quadratura del cerchio in difesa,siamo fottuti.   l'attacco del Napoli non ha eguali in Italia.   e se hai attacco che segna e difesa che tiene, vinci

possiamo solo confidare nel fatto che Sarri non ha esperienza di lotta scudetto e possa non riuscire a decidere tra campionato e coppa.   Ma se Higuain e Callejon stanno bene tutto l'anno, potrebbe anche non aver bisogno di scegliere.


La Roma a gennaio deve per forza prendere 2 giocatori a metà campo.     io temo che non lo faranno e quindi a marzo collassiamo di nuovo.


onestamente non so che sperare e pensare.     se Garcia non vince, a giugno salta.    ma con l'acume dimostrato dai nostri dirigenti, temo che portino a Roma tipo un allenatore lituano di una squadra norvegese.

perchè è ormai chiaro che società ed allenatore i giocatori ed i tecnici italiani e romani non li vogliono.


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se Sarri ha veramente trovato la quadratura del cerchio in difesa,siamo fottuti.   l'attacco del Napoli non ha eguali in Italia.   e se hai attacco che segna e difesa che tiene, vinci
> 
> possiamo solo confidare nel fatto che Sarri non ha esperienza di lotta scudetto e possa non riuscire a decidere tra campionato e coppa.   Ma se Higuain e Callejon stanno bene tutto l'anno, potrebbe anche non aver bisogno di scegliere.
> 
> ...


Io riporterei Spalletti, il miglior calcio degli ultimi vent'anni.


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io riporterei Spalletti, il miglior calcio degli ultimi vent'anni.


io farei tante cose.    innanzitutto non deve più esistere un derby in cui la Roma non ha manco un romano in campo.

e basta con sta esterofilia del belino.     di giocatori come Gyomber e Rudiger in B ce ne sta una carrettata.

e spendere delle fortune per Ucan e il francesetto che viene dalla Russia che non mi entra in testa come scriva, quando vedo in giro i Caprari ed i Politano (per tacere dell'immonda cessione di Bertolacci) mi prende male.

vedrai che quello Stefano Sensi del Cesena, alla Roma non ci viene.   sicuro


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Tornando al discorso di oscuro comunque io non sono del tutto daccordo con lui.
> 
> Oscuro tu giochi a calcio e la pensi come mio padre. Lui ha giocato a lungo come stopper nella squadra del nostro paese quando era ragazzo. E quando vede certi atteggiamenti poco rispettosi inizia a urlare alla tv di spezzare le gambe a qualcuno  Immagino che per chi giochi o abbia giocato immedesimarsi sia più facile
> 
> ...



Ti spiego,non è che uno deve rompere una gamba,quella è violenza.
Si tratta di codici del calcio non scritti.NON SI INFIERISCE MAI su un AVVERSARIO IN PALESE DIFFICOLTÀ,O NETTAMENTE INFERIORE.
NON esiste che fai entrate un giocatore del barcellona b,non esiste che sul 6 a 0 continui a giocare per segnare,NON ESISTE che tiri un rigore in quel modo....NON ESISTE parlo dell allenatore del barca e di neymar
CAzzo tu sei la roma,tu hai una storia,hai una tifoseria appassionata,hai tifosi al seguito,mi spiace io la vedo così.E non sono romanista.C'è modo e modo di perdere,e cazzo io non ci sto mai a perdere,ma se l'avversario è più bravo gli stringo pure la mano,e gli faccio i complimenti,ma se fai lo stronzo no.Chi ha giocato un minimo certe cose le conosce!Non ti stai giocando nulla,sul 4 a 0 invece di passare in avanti passi indietro,ogni tanto lancio lungo,e non c'è bisogno di parlare in campo,nessun dribbling nessun torello.
Io ricordo un roma catania....anni fa c'era spalletti...finì 7 a 0....!Al ritorno catania roma...la roma si giocava lo scudetto...bè finì 1 a 1...e non ti dico le voci che girano...sulle persone che stavano a bordo campo....i giocatori del catania aveva il sangue agli occhi....!


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> io farei tante cose.    innanzitutto non deve più esistere un derby in cui la Roma non ha manco un romano in campo.
> 
> *e basta con sta esterofilia del belino.     di giocatori come Gyomber e Rudiger in B ce ne sta una carrettata.*
> 
> ...


vero.


----------



## ivanl (25 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero.


come detto sono tiepidissimo tifoso giallorosso, oggi ho letto la notizia della batosta (pur avendo sky/premium il calcio non lo guardo mai) e ho scorso la formazione della Roma; la mia prima domanda alla collega di fianco (romana e romanista) e' stata: ma chi cazzo sono questi? La seconda: un solo italiano in tutta la squadra?? :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> come detto sono tiepidissimo tifoso giallorosso, oggi ho letto la notizia della batosta (pur avendo sky/premium il calcio non lo guardo mai) e ho scorso la formazione della Roma; la mia prima domanda alla collega di fianco (romana e romanista) e' stata: ma chi cazzo sono questi? La seconda: un solo italiano in tutta la squadra?? :unhappy:


Non l'ho vista nemmeno io, immaginavo qualcosa del genere... ieri Garcia sapeva di perdere ed ha deciso la formazione in base a quello. Ma una cosa è perdere, un'altra fare queste figure di merda.


----------



## Sheva07 (26 Novembre 2015)

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma il calcio mi piace parecchio, anche se non sono un fanatico, quindi vorrei dire la mia.
La Roma secondo me ha preso questa piallata paurosa per colpa del suo allenatore. Stare con la difesa alta al Camp Nou, contro questo Barcellona è roba da suicidio. Soprattutto se pensi al fatto che in difesa hai Manolas, difensore favoloso, fortissimo, ma dall'altra Rudiger, che è l'esatto opposto del Greco. I terzini poi hanno fatto pena e contro il Barcellona devono sgobbare molto, devono fare il triplo delle diagonali rispetto ad una partita normale. Ma si sapeva pure questo. Digne non è un cesso, ma nemmeno un fenomeno, è uno da compitino. Maicon è un pensionato. Il problema è stato anche il centrocampo che non ha filtrato. Ma insomma, Garcia ha fatto casini, come sempre ormai. Doveva piazzare il bus e allenare come si deve i calciatori sui triangoli, oppure uno - due. Chiamateli come volete. Il Barca gioca principalmente di quello, ma la Roma non ha fatto nulla di tutto cio'. Loro sono una squadra di Marziani, sono fortissimi, ma non sono imbattibili. Soprattutto non ci sono 5 gol di differenza tra le due rose. Ce ne sono al massimo 3 che non sono pochi, ma non sono di certo i 5 gol di scarto della partita di Martedi. 
Secondo me ha steccato il buon Rudi e pure di brutto! Doveva piazzare il Bus davanti alla porta e metter Dzeko e Iturbe (che è un contropiedista) a far le ripartenze in attacco. Ma mi pare che Iturbe non ci fosse nemmeno tra i titolari, se non sbaglio. 
Dzeko ad un certo punto giocava pure esterno, quando doveva stare per forza di cose al centro, a tener palloni e a far risalire la squadra. Per me è da esonero. 
Il problema è che questa sconfitta si potrà ripercuotere a livello psicologico sulla squadra. Proprio come successe con il 7 a 0 del Bayern Monaco. Avrebbe dato più morale una sconfitta dignitosa.

Garcia solo una cosa doveva fare: Capire i limiti della propria squadra e limitare i danni. Invece ha fatto l'esatto opposto! Ha ampliato limiti e difetti. 

Altra cosa: Vedendo Rudiger e vedendo anche quello che sta facendo Romagnoli al Milan, Sabatini non credo che abbia proprio fatto il colpaccio a cedere il buon Alessio, anche se ad una cifra abnorme come quella sborsata dal Milan. Ma per ora, Rudiger sta dimostrando di non valere nemmeno uno scarpino di Romagnoli e io se fossi nei tifosi Romanisti sarei incazzato. Immaginate quanto poteva essere forte una coppia di centrali come Manolas e Romagnoli insieme.


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Altra cosa: Vedendo Rudiger e vedendo anche quello che sta facendo Romagnoli al Milan, Sabatini non credo che abbia proprio fatto il colpaccio a cedere il buon Alessio, anche se ad una cifra abnorme come quella sborsata dal Milan. Ma per ora, Rudiger sta dimostrando di non valere nemmeno uno scarpino di Romagnoli e io se fossi nei tifosi Romanisti sarei incazzato. Immaginate quanto poteva essere forte una coppia di centrali come Manolas e Romagnoli insieme.


Ho sempre pensato che vendere Romagnoli sia stata una enorme cazzata, anche a quella cifra. Difensori centrali forti in giro sono pochissimi, e chi li ha se li tiene. Romagnoli per me tra un paio d'anni diventerà titolare in nazionale.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma il calcio mi piace parecchio, anche se non sono un fanatico, quindi vorrei dire la mia.
> La Roma secondo me ha preso questa piallata paurosa per colpa del suo allenatore. Stare con la difesa alta al Camp Nou, contro questo Barcellona è roba da suicidio. Soprattutto se pensi al fatto che in difesa hai Manolas, difensore favoloso, fortissimo, ma dall'altra Rudiger, che è l'esatto opposto del Greco. I terzini poi hanno fatto pena e contro il Barcellona devono sgobbare molto, devono fare il triplo delle diagonali rispetto ad una partita normale. Ma si sapeva pure questo. Digne non è un cesso, ma nemmeno un fenomeno, è uno da compitino. Maicon è un pensionato. Il problema è stato anche il centrocampo che non ha filtrato. Ma insomma, Garcia ha fatto casini, come sempre ormai. Doveva piazzare il bus e allenare come si deve i calciatori sui triangoli, oppure uno - due. Chiamateli come volete. Il Barca gioca principalmente di quello, ma la Roma non ha fatto nulla di tutto cio'. Loro sono una squadra di Marziani, sono fortissimi, ma non sono imbattibili. Soprattutto non ci sono 5 gol di differenza tra le due rose. Ce ne sono al massimo 3 che non sono pochi, ma non sono di certo i 5 gol di scarto della partita di Martedi.
> Secondo me ha steccato il buon Rudi e pure di brutto! Doveva piazzare il Bus davanti alla porta e metter Dzeko e Iturbe (che è un contropiedista) a far le ripartenze in attacco. Ma mi pare che Iturbe non ci fosse nemmeno tra i titolari, se non sbaglio.
> Dzeko ad un certo punto giocava pure esterno, quando doveva stare per forza di cose al centro, a tener palloni e a far risalire la squadra. Per me è da esonero.
> ...


Ecco aggiungerei una cosa importante.La difesa a 4 della roma ha dei seri problemi a mantenere al linea.Sembra evidente che nn lavorano sulla linea e che i 4 difensori non difendono da reparto ma vanno per i cazzi loro....


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco aggiungerei una cosa importante.La difesa a 4 della roma ha dei seri problemi a mantenere al linea.Sembra evidente che nn lavorano sulla linea e che i 4 difensori non difendono da reparto ma vanno per i cazzi loro....


la difesa a scacchiera mortacci loro!!!
Il motivo a parte la diffusa pippaggine e l'incapace in panchina, è semplice: manca il giocatore che comanda la difesa.
E' fondamentale.
La Roma aveva Benatia e Castan. Una coppia di centrali fortissima.
Uno venduto dai peracottari americani che invece di pensare a consolidare fanno cassa tutti gli anni.
L'altro perso per malattia.
Ancora prima avevi pescato il giovane fenomeno Marquinhos. Certo i soldi offerti dal PSG erano tanti. Ma e' tutta lì la differenza tra un club ambizioso e uno da "vorrei ma non posso".
Quando mai la Juve ha toccato la difesa??? Sono gli stessi da anni.
Una difesa forte non la tocchi mai e poi mai. E' il reparto più delicato.
Per di più quest'anno hai pure preso l'ennesimo portiere che sostanzialmente è una mezza sega che non da sicurezza.
E la frittata è fatta.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Stark72 ha detto:


> la difesa a scacchiera mortacci loro!!!
> Il motivo a parte la diffusa pippaggine e l'incapace in panchina, è semplice: manca il giocatore che comanda la difesa.
> E' fondamentale.
> La Roma aveva Benatia e Castan. Una coppia di centrali fortissima.
> ...



Anche quello,ma salgono anche male,non hanno una linea,e quindi quando gli attaccanti avversari verticalizzano...i difensori salgono,quindi niente fuorigioco...e vanno soli in porta...facci caso...


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

Ecco m'ero dimenticato di Romagnoli!!!
Ma bisogna fare cassa...cassa...cassaaaaaaaaaaaaa
BUFFONI


----------



## Sheva07 (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco aggiungerei una cosa importante.La difesa a 4  della roma ha dei seri problemi a mantenere al linea.Sembra evidente  che nn lavorano sulla linea e che i 4 difensori non difendono da reparto  ma vanno per i cazzi loro....


Esattamente. Come è evidente che il centrocampo non faccia un lavoro di copertura ben coordinato. Tutta colpa dell'allenatore. 



Stark72 ha detto:


> la difesa a scacchiera mortacci loro!!!
> Il motivo a parte la diffusa pippaggine e l'incapace in panchina, è semplice: manca il giocatore che comanda la difesa.
> E' fondamentale.
> La Roma aveva Benatia e Castan. Una coppia di centrali fortissima.
> ...



Manolas secondo me è in grado di comandare la difesa, io lo vedo  come un leader, ma se ha di fianco un pippone ci puo' fare veramente  poco. Però bisogna anche dire una cosa: La difesa della Juve è diventata  cosi forte grazie anche al centrocampo. Marchisio, Vidal e anche Pogba  hanno sempre fatto un lavoro straordinario per aiutare la difesa.  Facevano un lavoro di copertura pauroso, soprattutto il Cileno. Bonucci  per esempio non è mai stato un fuoriclasse, anzi per me è tutt'ora  sopravvalutato, ma si è esaltato grazie al collettivo. Non a caso  quest'anno che il centrocampo ha perso Vidal le cose vanno peggio in  tutta la squadra, ma anche in difesa. Idem in nazionale. Bonucci e  Chiellini non hanno MAI avuto lo stesso rendimento che avevano alla  Juve. In questo caso brava la Juve a non smantellare comunque la difesa,  ma ancor più brava ad aver costruito un centrocampo come si deve.

Purtroppo  il tuo discorso fila ed è molto condivisibile. Se si vuole vincere, non  si puo' cambiare l'ossatura della squadra ogni anno. Bisogna tenere dei  pilastri e da li ricominciare a puntellare i settori deboli, non  rifondare ogni anno e sperare che vada bene. Si il "codice fiscale" che  avete in porta fa schifo. Potevano andare a prendere uno come Perin che è  forte ed ha un futuro avvenire. Con massimo 20mln lo portavate a casa  ed eravate a posto per anni. Invece in questo modo non avete risolto  nulla e a Giugno ci sarà nuovamente il problema portiere.



oscuro ha detto:


> Anche  quello,ma salgono anche male,non hanno una linea,e quindi quando gli  attaccanti avversari verticalizzano...i difensori salgono,quindi niente  fuorigioco...e vanno soli in porta...facci caso...


Esatto. Perchè sono allenati malissimo. Sarri al Napoli ha  dimostrato che con una buona organizzazione difensiva anche non avendo  fenomeni in difesa si riesce a prendere pochi gol. Certo nelle partite  di Champions i fenomeno ti servono per forza, ma in campionato, in  questa mediocre Serie A direi ni.



Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco m'ero dimenticato di Romagnoli!!!
> Ma bisogna fare cassa...cassa...cassaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> BUFFONI


Bisogna dire che il Milan ha fatto un offerta molto alta. Però non riesco a capire il ragionamento di Sabatini: Ha venduto Alessio a 25mln più bonus. Poi ha preso Rudiger a 4mln più 9 di riscatto. Per un totale di 13mln se verrà riscattato. Praticamente la metà di Romagnoli. In questo caso però i 13mln sono buttati, perchè Rudiger è un pippone. Tenersi Romagnoli no? Era sotto gli occhi di tutti che il ragazzo avesse talento. Stavolta Sabatini ha lavorato male. L'unico colpo di genio che ha avuto è stata la cessione di Bertolacci ad un prezzo stratosferico.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco m'ero dimenticato di Romagnoli!!!
> Ma bisogna fare cassa...cassa...cassaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> BUFFONI


Romagnoli penso che sia l'operazione più autolesionista fatta da questa gestione dopo gli acquisti di Doumbia e Bojan.

e aggiungerei anche Bertolacci, che non sarà Iniesta,ma anziche andare a prendere il francese della Dinamo Mosca meglio lui tutta la vita.


----------



## Nobody (26 Novembre 2015)

comunque al netto degli errori del mercato, la rosa c'è ed è competitiva per lo scudo... e quest'anno ci si deve riuscire, cazzo!


----------



## Stark72 (27 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma romagnoli vale 30 milioni?e bertolacci 20?ma scherziamo?Ma romagnoli cosa ha dimostrato?


Ma soprattutto che cazzo c'hanno fatto co sti 50 milioni più i 30 della champions più altre cessioni collaterali...


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

[h=1]Di Francesco e Benatia tornano a Roma? Pjanic nell'agenda del Real Madrid[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                         28 novembre alle 09:30
*Futuro sempre più incerto per Rudi Garcia sulla panchina della Roma*. Secondo la _Gazzetta dello Sport_, in vista della prossima stagione i giallorossi hanno già 'bloccato' Eusebio *Di Francesco*.  All'allenatore del Sassuolo è stato detto di aspettare per qualsiasi  scelta futura e di non prendere impegni dopo giugno. In alternativa al  ds *Sabatini* è sempre piaciuto molto *Mazzarri*.  In ogni caso saranno i risultati a decidere il destino di Garcia, sotto  contratto fino al 2018 con uno stipendio da circa 2,8 milioni di euro  netti a stagione. 
*BENATIA* - Di Francesco è già stato nella Capitale da giocatore, proprio come Medhi *Benatia*. Che insiste per tornare. Il _Corriere dello Sport_ scrive che il difensore marocchino è stanco del Bayern Monaco e si offre nuovamente, *pronto a tagliarsi lo stipendio del 25% da 4 a 3 milioni di euro netti all'anno*. Resta un'operazione molto complicata, soprattutto se il club tedesco rifiuterà il prestito con diritto di riscatto. 
*RINFORZI DIETRO* - *Heurtaux* (Udinese)  è stimato a Trigoria, ma non cambierebbe il senso della squadra. Il  difensore centrale non sarà l'unico rinforzo: Sabatini sta valutando  anche la possibilità di inserire in organico un terzino sinistro come  Sead *Kolasinac* dello Schalke. Il nazionale bosniaco ha  passaporto tedesco e un contratto in scadenza nel 2017: la Roma lo ha  chiesto in prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 7-8 milioni. 
*ATTACCO* - Il possibile terzo arrivo sarebbe un attaccante. Ma dipenderà dal futuro di *Iturbe*,  da scrivere nelle ultime partite del 2015. Per un discorso  regolamentare, pure: dovendo già aggiungere alle liste due difensori non  formati in Italia, dovranno necessariamente essere liquidati due  giocatori (probabilmente saranno *Gyomber* ed *Emerson*,  guarda caso un difensore centrale e un terzino sinistro). Sabatini sta  valutando per tutti e due un trasferimento in prestito gratuito a un  club italiano. 
*CLASICO PER PJANIC* - In uscita il *Real Madrid *lancia la sfida al *Barcellona* per Miralem *Pjanic*. L'edizione odierna del quotidiano spagnolo _Marca_ riporta in prima pagina la notizia su un sondaggio del club del presidente *Florentino Perez* nei confronti del centrocampista bosniaco della Roma, che *Luis Enrique* vorrebbe portare al Barça. 

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/d...nano-a-roma-pjanic-nell-agenda-del-rea-990738


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe fantastico!!!

ot: voglio mandare un pensiero e un in bocca al lupo a Dessena, un ottimo ragazzo dentro e fuori il campo che conosco bene e che non meritava  quello che gli è capitato oggi. A presto in campo Daniele!


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2015)

finita ora... giocatori senza coglioni.


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2015)

Ha ragione Rizzitelli su RomaTV.

troppi giocatori non all'altezza della situazione.     e non solo i giocatori.


----------



## zanna (30 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il tuo dirigente di riferimento (Sabatini) va a dire a RomaTV che la squadra è scesa in campo rilassata perchè già sapevano del pareggio del Leverkusen col Bate, a me viene da prendere la scure e cominciare a mozzare teste.
> 
> di seguito:
> 1-che il Barca ci sia superiore non è in dubbio,ma se ci hai pareggiato all'andata vuol dire che puoi anche provare a giocartela.
> ...


Ah perplè io le valige l'ho preparate da un pezzo ... che fai vieni pure te o aspetti il Bate? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ah perplè io le valige l'ho preparate da un pezzo ... che fai vieni pure te o aspetti il Bate? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma tu esattamente pechè vuoi finire male?   ti ho già detto vero che sarai il mio regalo di natale per Banshee?

un vero sacco da boxe in pelle umana?


----------



## banshee (30 Novembre 2015)

Ve l'avevo detto io. L' "Ottimismo" con un romanista" è come la cipolla nell'amatriciana. Non c'entra un cavolo e non ci va.


----------



## banshee (30 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu esattamente pechè vuoi finire male?   ti ho già detto vero che sarai il mio regalo di natale per Banshee?
> 
> un vero sacco da boxe in pelle umana?


Veramente ha ragione. Mi spiace ma mi sfotterei pure io da sola per essere romanista..


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Veramente ha ragione. Mi spiace ma mi sfotterei pure io da sola per essere romanista..


il fatto che abbia ragione non significa che possa farlo 

gli è che aveva ragione ieri pomeriggio a fine partita Ruggero Rizzitelli su tutta la linea.

Noi abbiamo una squadra tecnicamente qualitativa.   ma metà dei giocatori sono dei fifoni che nei momenti di difficoltà si nascondono e non vogliono la palla.

e se i tuoi giocatori di maggiore spessore tecnico si nascondono nel momento difficile, le prendi pure dal Carpi.

questo al netto del fatto che a centrocampo la coperta è fin troppo corta.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2015)

*SI*

Però non esageriamo adesso.La roma se batte il bate...va avanti in champions,alla fine sta ancora con le prime,se l'inter vince va a 6 punti....si passa da un eccesso ad un altro.Alla fine è in corsa su tutto...e dai...


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo adesso.La roma se batte il bate...va avanti in champions,alla fine sta ancora con le prime,se l'inter vince va a 6 punti....si passa da un eccesso ad un altro.Alla fine è in corsa su tutto...e dai...


ogni anno siamo in corsa su tutto,ma a fine stagione non arriviamo mai a qualcosa.

quest'anno sarebbe particolarmente imperdonabile proprio perchè il campionato non era così aperto da credo i primi anni '90.   forse giusto nel 2001 quando abbiamo vinto noi c'è stata una corsa a 3 fin quasi alla fine.   ed anche nel 2002, vero.     per il resto, il campionato a dicembre sapevi già chi lo vinceva.


se vogliamo arrivare in fondo dobbiamo metterci la testa.   ed un paio di centrocampisti di quelli che diciamo tu ed io.

Chè lì in mezzo ci sta solo Nainggolan a ringhiare quando c'è da ringhiare e da solo non basta.


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo adesso.La roma se batte il bate...va avanti in champions,alla fine sta ancora con le prime,se l'inter vince va a 6 punti....si passa da un eccesso ad un altro.Alla fine è in corsa su tutto...e dai...


Quoto. anche se l'inter battesse il napoli che cambia ??? la strada è ancora lunghissima....  beh la roma .... si chiudano in una stanza e ne escano solo quando ( giocatori,dirigenti ed allenatore ) hanno quadrato il cerchio.


----------



## banshee (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo adesso.La roma se batte il bate...va avanti in champions,alla fine sta ancora con le prime,se l'inter vince va a 6 punti....si passa da un eccesso ad un altro.Alla fine è in corsa su tutto...e dai...


Io sono sempre molto obiettiva e di conseguenza pessimista sulla Roma  personalmente non sopporto più ne& le figuracce in Europa nè il crollo ad ogni appuntamento in cui è richiesta mentalità vincente!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo adesso.La roma se batte il bate...va avanti in champions,alla fine sta ancora con le prime,se l'inter vince va a 6 punti....si passa da un eccesso ad un altro.Alla fine è in corsa su tutto...e dai...


Quindi stasera vince l'Inter ?  ma ciaoooo


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2015)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi stasera vince l'Inter ?  ma ciaoooo


Sincero?da sportivo credo sia possibile ma non probabile,da scommettitore giocherei il pari,da tifoso del napoli credo sia favorito il napoli.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi stasera vince l'Inter ?  ma ciaoooo


Il pareggio è proprio quello che non mi auguro.Spero vinca una delle due,ma non chiedermi perchè....:rotfl:


----------



## Sheva07 (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo adesso.La roma se batte il bate...va avanti in champions,alla fine sta ancora con le prime,se l'inter vince va a 6 punti....si passa da un eccesso ad un altro.Alla fine è in corsa su tutto...e dai...


L'Inter non vince stasera. 

Napoli 24 gol fatti, 8 reti subite.
Inter 16 gol fatti, 7 reti subite.

Per me, senza volerla gufare, vincerà il Napoli con almeno 2 gol di scarto. I Partenopei giocano bene e vincono meritatamente. L'inter, ha un ottima fase difensiva, ma sono catenacciari e giocano malissimo. Se non ci fosse stato culovic col cavolo che si troverebbero primi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?da sportivo credo sia possibile ma non probabile,da scommettitore giocherei il pari,da tifoso del napoli credo sia favorito il napoli.





oscuro ha detto:


> Il pareggio è proprio quello che non mi auguro.Spero vinca una delle due,ma non chiedermi perchè....:rotfl:


Ok non te lo chiedo


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2015)

*Sai*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> L'Inter non vince stasera.
> 
> Napoli 24 gol fatti, 8 reti subite.
> Inter 16 gol fatti, 7 reti subite.
> ...


Ma a calcio non sempre vince chi gioca meglio....i numeri dicono tanto ma non tutto,avresti previsto la vittoria dell'atalanta sulla roma?


----------



## banshee (30 Novembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> L'Inter non vince stasera.
> 
> Napoli 24 gol fatti, 8 reti subite.
> Inter 16 gol fatti, 7 reti subite.
> ...


:up: quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> L'Inter non vince stasera.
> 
> Napoli 24 gol fatti, 8 reti subite.
> Inter 16 gol fatti, 7 reti subite.
> ...


Sheva, io e te un si va d'accordo, sappilo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: quoto


Ma come quoti :incazzato::rotfl:!!!!!


----------



## banshee (30 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come quoti :incazzato::rotfl:!!!!!


Fiamma scusa non voglio gufarti, ma dopo la Roma viene il Napoli per me  stasera tifo Napoli!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiamma scusa non voglio gufarti, ma dopo la Roma viene il Napoli per me  stasera tifo Napoli!


Però  domani mi offrì cappuccino e briosche  per consolarmi


----------



## Sheva07 (30 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma a calcio non sempre vince chi gioca meglio....i numeri dicono tanto ma non tutto,avresti previsto la vittoria dell'atalanta sulla roma?


I numeri dal mio punto di vista dicono solo il 30% di quello che è il calcio, quindi gli dò la giusta importanza, ma il mio è un ragionamento basato anche su come giocano le due squadre. Il Napoli a singoli è una bella squadra, più forte dell'Inter, in più giocano bene ed hanno Higuain in uno stato di forma strepitosto. Oltre a questo, l'Inter per ora ha affrontato una sola squadra che gioca veramente bene ed ha preso un imbarcata. Parlo della Fiorentina. Dal punto di vista del gioco verranno annientati, secondo me la partita la farà il Napoli dall'inizio alla fine. Dal punto di vista del risultato, come ho già detto secondo me vincerà il Napoli con almeno 2 gol di scarto.

Sinceramente? Si, me l'aspettavo. Mi aspettavo il contraccolpo psicologico dopo la sconfitta con la Barca. Non so se la Roma abbia perso per questo motivo o per sfortuna, la partita non l'ho vista. Peró si me l'aspettavo. Come mi aspetto che la Maggica faccia tanta fatica col Bate. Anche se spero che passi, lo spero davvero.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sheva, io e te un si va d'accordo, sappilo


Da come scrivi, sei della Viola? 

P.S: Avrebbe più senso che tu fossi dell'Inter, ma non voglio credere che sia realmente cosi :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (30 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però  domani mi offrì cappuccino e briosche  per consolarmi


Ci sto!! [emoji7]
Cappuccino normale ? [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ci sto!! [emoji7]
> Cappuccino normale ? [emoji6]


Macché con latte di soia


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

L'ho sentita alla radio e ho immaginato la faccia di Perplesso "ieri lo Spezia battendo la Salertina é passato agli ottavi. I LIGURI affronteranno la Roma"
A LIGURI sono scoppiata a ridere....


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho sentita alla radio e ho immaginato la faccia di Perplesso "ieri lo Spezia battendo la Salernitana é passato agli ottavi. I LIGURI affronteranno la Roma"
> A LIGURI sono scoppiata a ridere....


non c'è niente da ridere


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non c'è niente da ridere


Vero ma almeno so di non avere lacune in geografia


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero ma almeno so di non avere lacune in geografia


no no le hai le hai.....ad esempio dove sono le Svalbard?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no le hai le hai.....ad esempio dove sono le Svalbard?


Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere


qualcuno deve averti dato troppe lezioni di diritto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno deve averti dato troppe lezioni di diritto


Sono una che impara in fretta


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2015)

[h=1]Champions League: il Bate Borisov è già a Roma[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                         02 dicembre alle 14:03
          Anche se manca ancora una settimana esatta al match di *Champions League* dell'Olimpico contro la *Roma*, *il Bate Borisov è già arrivato nella capitale*. Grazie alla sosta del campionato bielorusso, la squadra di *Alyaksandr Yermakovich*  avrà tutto il tempo di ambientarsi e preparare al meglio la partita con  i giallorossi, decisiva per il passaggio agli ottavi. La squadra  bielorussa è giunta verso mezzogiorno all'aeroporto di Fiumicino con un  volo di linea partito da Minsk.                     









http://www.calciomercato.com/news/champions-league-il-bate-borisov-e-gia-a-roma-682478


----------



## Stark72 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Attendiamo con ansia la fronda in Champions dei coniglietti giallorossi.
Dopo Barcellona Keita e Florenzi hanno detto che la partita è stata preparata male.
Dopo il partitone con l'Atalanta invece De Rossi ha detto che parlare del lavoro settimanale davanti alle telecamere è da infami.
Siamo alle solite.
Spaccature, gente scoglionata, capipopolo abbandonati, senza palle come se piovesse.
Il tutto approfittando di un Olimpico sempre vuoto grazie alle stronzate prefettizie, quindi neanche la pressione del pubblico.
Il 9 dicembre prevedo l'apoteosi dello schifo davanti al presidentone.
C'è la stessa ariaccia che c'era prima dell'esonero di Ranieri (andarono a Genova ed in vantaggio 3 a 0 persero "sfortunatamente" 4 a 3) e prima dell'esonero di Zeman (la buffonata di Roma - Cagliari in cui si buttavano la palla dentro da soli).


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Attendiamo con ansia la fronda in Champions dei coniglietti giallorossi.
> Dopo Barcellona Keita e Florenzi hanno detto che la partita è stata preparata male.
> Dopo il partitone con l'Atalanta invece De Rossi ha detto che parlare del lavoro settimanale davanti alle telecamere è da infami.
> Siamo alle solite.
> ...


Cioè l'intento è far fuori Garcia ? Tipo Zenga con la Samp ?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè l'intento è far fuori Garcia ? Tipo Zenga con la Samp ?


Non è normale quello che è successo con l'Atalanta.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non è normale quello che è successo con l'Atalanta.


Capito, l'atteggiamento e l'approccio al gioco  ti è parso poco credibile. Eh può essere, toccherebbe sapere che aria tira negli spogliatoi, di solito, in questi casi le voci di corridoio si amplificano.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capito, l'atteggiamento e l'approccio al gioco  ti è parso poco credibile. Eh può essere, toccherebbe sapere che aria tira negli spogliatoi, di solito, in questi casi le voci di corridoio si amplificano.


Più voce di un capitano (vabbè...capitano....) che da degli infami ad alcuni compagni con messaggi trasversali...
la squadra è piena di femminucce che erano convinte di spaccare il mondo, ritengono di essere utilizzati male, schierati male ed allenati peggio.
I giocatori con le palle reagiscono trovandosi una posizione o provandoci (Dzeko per esempio le sta provando tutte), altri si siedono e aspettano di essere investiti dall'avversario di turno.
Nel 1991 ci fu un ammutinamento dei giocatori della Roma contro Ottavio Bianchi, iniziarono ad autogestioni sul serio e lo esautorarono senza farlo esonerare.
Arrivarono in finale di Coppa UEFA che poi persero (immeritatamente) con la fortissima Inter dei tedesconi campioni del mondo.
Le palle contano.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Più voce di un capitano (vabbè...capitano....) che da degli infami ad alcuni compagni con messaggi trasversali...
> la squadra è piena di femminucce che erano convinte di spaccare il mondo, ritengono di essere utilizzati male, schierati male ed allenati peggio.
> I giocatori con le palle reagiscono trovandosi una posizione o provandoci (Dzeko per esempio le sta provando tutte), altri si siedono e aspettano di essere investiti dall'avversario di turno.
> Nel 1991 ci fu un ammutinamento dei giocatori della Roma contro Ottavio Bianchi, iniziarono ad autogestioni sul serio e lo esautorarono senza farlo esonerare.
> ...


Si, le palle contano, sempre.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, le palle contano, sempre.


Da intendere come temperamento?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da intendere come temperamento?:rotfl:


SI a me in questi giorni son cresciute moltissimo, non te le fo vedere però ... Ci sarà da divertirsi, secondo me, il nascosto verrà a galla, mi auguro  ora scappo che devo andare in ospedale, au revoir


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Ah*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> SI a me in questi giorni son cresciute moltissimo, non te le fo vedere però ... Ci sarà da divertirsi, secondo me, il nascosto verrà a galla, mi auguro  ora scappo che devo andare in ospedale, au revoir


Avevi ragione su tanto se non su tutto....!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevi ragione su tanto se non su tutto....!:up:


Ma no, solo che non ho amicizie qui e probabilmente sono più super partes di altri


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no, solo che non ho amicizie qui e probabilmente sono più super partes di altri


Esatto e questo è un errore che non commetterò MAI più!Solo con il mio zainetto....per quanto rimarrò,se avrò voglia di rimanere...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto e questo è un errore che non commetterò MAI più!Solo con il mio zainetto....per quanto rimarrò,se avrò voglia di rimanere...


Sai che la frase dello zainetto la scrissi al conte quando cercava appoggi in mp  ? Eppure sono una che quando fu preso in giro per la foto da militare mi indignai per la spocchiosa necessità di denigrare la persona in quel momento che non era presente nel forum, e non poteva replicare. Non perché non sapessi chi fosse il conte ma perché la dignità va sempre preservata.


----------



## banshee (3 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> SI a me in questi giorni son cresciute moltissimo, non te le fo vedere però ... Ci sarà da divertirsi, secondo me, il nascosto verrà a galla, mi auguro  ora scappo che devo andare in ospedale, au revoir



oh guarda non vedo l'ora che il nascosto venga a galla. sto qui con il mio cocktail ad aspettare


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oh guarda non vedo l'ora che il nascosto venga a galla. sto qui con il mio cocktail ad aspettare


Anche tu come me ?  Ci avrei giurato, secondo me anche oscuro


----------



## banshee (3 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tu come me ?  Ci avrei giurato, secondo me anche oscuro


parla chiaro con me, io non ho niente da nascondere. qual è il problema? accusi gli altri di non avere le palle, tu c'eri online, hai risposto su "mi spiace", perchè non sei intervenuta? perchè stamattina butti benzina sul fuoco? ste battutine? parliamo chiaro


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> parla chiaro con me, io non ho niente da nascondere. qual è il problema? accusi gli altri di non avere le palle, tu c'eri online, hai risposto su "mi spiace", perchè non sei intervenuta? perchè stamattina butti benzina sul fuoco? ste battutine? parliamo chiaro


Ti ho già risposto, evidentemente mi hai frainteso qui nella risposta. Io non c'ero quando zod ha scritto, sono arrivata dopo che aveva cancellato e ho letto la frase  dal post di farfalla, poi mi sono subito espressa. se rileggi trovi il mio post.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no, solo che non ho amicizie qui e probabilmente sono più super partes di altri


Ci tengo a chiarire che queste battute,sono legate al fatto che diverso tempo fa fiammetta,mi ha ripreso giustamente facendomi intendere che la mia filosofia sul forum era sbagliata.Ad oggi devo ammettere quante ragioni avesse,perchè fra un pò il problema....sono le battue di fiammetta...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci tengo a chiarire che queste battute,sono legate al fatto che diverso tempo fa fiammetta,mi ha ripreso giustamente facendomi intendere che la mia filosofia sul forum era sbagliata.Ad oggi devo ammettere quante ragioni avesse,perchè fra un pò il problema....sono le battue di fiammetta...


Più che altro specifica che lo zainetto era il mio  Sono io che viaggio leggera. Non ho amicizie, qui, perché non ho tempo e non sono nelle condizioni fisiche di poter adempiere a nessun incontro E Lolapal ne sa qualcosa


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Ecco*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro specifica che lo zainetto era il mio  Sono io che viaggio leggera. Non ho amicizie, qui, perché non ho tempo e non sono nelle condizioni fisiche di poter adempiere a nessun incontro E Lolapal ne sa qualcosa


Guarda termpo un giorno e vedrai che gira e rigira....alla fine sonos tato io a istigare il povero zod....:rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho amicizie, qui


Ma hai un fratellino


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma hai un fratellino


Ah si, oddio è vero  snaturata sono


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

comunque questo è il thread della maggica... basta ot


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> comunque questo è il thread della maggica... basta ot



Se scrivi maggica sei già ot...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scrivi maggica sei già ot...:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mannaggia è vero


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mannaggia è vero


So terribile....


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> So terribile....


vabbè ormai è come sparare sulla croce rossa... speriamo almeno di passare agli ottavi.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè ormai è come sparare sulla croce rossa... speriamo almeno di passare agli ottavi.


Dai seriamente non esageriamo.State li,e poi detto fra noi a me il npoli con l'inter nn è piaciuto per un cazzo per davvero....la sensazione è del botto imminente.....


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai seriamente non esageriamo.State li,e poi detto fra noi a me il npoli con l'inter nn è piaciuto per un cazzo per davvero....la sensazione è del botto imminente.....


l'Inter sono sicuro che non arriva davanti... il Napoli è forte, ha poca panchina ma i titolari stanno in campo benissimo. Se non rientra di brutto la Juve, ora lo do favorito decisamente sia su Roma che sull'Inter.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Sai*



Nobody ha detto:


> l'Inter sono sicuro che non arriva davanti... il Napoli è forte, ha poca panchina ma i titolari stanno in campo benissimo. Se non rientra di brutto la Juve, ora lo do favorito decisamente sia su Roma che sull'Inter.


Sai...dipende da sabato cosa fate......


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai...dipende da sabato cosa fate......


Non me lo ricordare... sto già là!


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordare... sto già là!


Posso essere sincero?Sei un uomo fine,tranquillo,di classe,serafico,simpatico,quasi mellifluo,di spessore,nob....... ma che cazzo 'c'entri con la roma tu?ma che c'entri?:rotfl:Io posso capire Lecter che ha un vissuto,non proprio irreprensibile,ma te?


----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai seriamente non esageriamo.State li,e poi detto fra noi a me il npoli con l'inter nn è piaciuto per un cazzo per davvero....la sensazione è del botto imminente.....


Partire da fermo già sotto di un gol al S.Paolo non è uno scherzo,però alla fine sarebbe stato giusto un pari. Comunque nulla è perduto,la strada è così lunga.... certo che se vi tiene la difesa e l'attacco continua così saran dolori per tutti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2015)

*Io*



brenin ha detto:


> Partire da fermo già sotto di un gol al S.Paolo non è uno scherzo,però alla fine sarebbe stato giusto un pari. Comunque nulla è perduto,la strada è così lunga.... certo che se vi tiene la difesa e l'attacco continua così saran dolori per tutti.


Io ho visto in 11 contro 11 molto meglio il napoli,poi in 10 molto meglio l'inter.E guarda per me l'espulsione c'era.Il peggior napoli quello con l'inter....e sarri nel secondo tempo...proprio nel pallone..."Non ho esultato.


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso essere sincero?Sei un uomo fine,tranquillo,di classe,serafico,simpatico,quasi mellifluo,di spessore,nob....... ma che cazzo 'c'entri con la roma tu?ma che c'entri?:rotfl:Io posso capire Lecter che ha un vissuto,non proprio irreprensibile,ma te?


che te devo dì dark... grazie dei complimenti, intanto  Ma ce lo vedi Roger Federer?   Eppure è romanista da sempre!


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2015)

[h=1]*                         Roma-Spezia, da domani è caccia al biglietto                     *[/h]                                      Il settore Distinti Ospiti  a 10 euro, in Liguria vendita solo a chi ha la tessera del tifoso.  Chiusa la curva dei laziali. La Curva Ferrovia accetta prenotazioni da  oggi pomeriggio al Bar Cavalbianco.

  *La Spezia* - Un unico prezzo e  dodici giorni per accaparrarsi un posto nella tribuna ospiti dello  Stadio Olimpico di Roma. Da domani 4 dicembre alle 12 e fino alle 19 del  giorno prima della partita, saranno in vendita i biglietti destinati ai  tifosi dello Spezia: in particolare quelli del settore Distinti Ospiti  al prezzo di 10 euro disponibili presso le ricevitorie Lis/Lottomatica  della rete “calcio ospiti” abilitate sul territorio nazionale (_www.listicket.com_).  Vendita vietata ai residenti nella Regione Liguria, con esenzione dal  divieto per i possessori della tessera del tifoso. Tessera da portarsi  dietro anche il giorno della partita insieme a un documento d'identità  e, ovviamente, al biglietto. Sarà chiusa la Curva Nord, casa dei tifosi  della Lazio, che verrà aperta solo in caso - assai improbabile - di sold  out nel resto dello stadio.

Come anticipato ieri pomeriggio, è  saltata l'ipotesi di un posticipo a gennaio chiesto dalla Roma e accolto  dallo Spezia. Si gioca il 16 dicembre o giorni limitrofi, con inizio  indicativo alle 17.30 ma anche in questo caso bisognerà aspettare  l'ufficialità che arriverà solo dopo la fine del Quarto turno. Oggi le  ultime due partite: Carpi-Vicenza (alle 18) e Sassuolo-Cagliari (alle  21), da cui dipende anche il contributo che lo Spezia incasserà per il  passaggio del turno (tra i 290mila e i 330mila euro).
Non perde tmpo  la Curva Ferrovia, che già si prepara alla trasferta. "Per tutti i  partecipanti alla storica trasferta all'Olimpico di Roma, si comunica  che per prenotarsi sui pullman della Curva fFrrovia è necessario passare  dal Bar Cavalbianco a Migliarina a partire da giovedì 3 (pomeriggio)  lasciando nome, numero di telefono e un acconto di 20 euro da saldare  poi sul pullman (il prezzo totale sarà 35 euro). Il ritrovo nel  parcheggio del Megacine sarà fissato per le 9". 

http://www.cittadellaspezia.com/La-Spezia/Sport/Roma-Spezia-da-domani-e-caccia-al-196331.aspx


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

il modo peggiore per qualificarsi... vabbè, siamo agli ottavi :condom:


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2015)

ora puoi solo sperare che prendano a gennaio quei 2 centrocampisti che mancano.


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il modo peggiore per qualificarsi... vabbè, siamo agli ottavi :condom:



E ho detto tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora puoi solo sperare che prendano a gennaio quei 2 centrocampisti che mancano.


Avremmo pure Strootman... voglio vedere come spenderanno il pacco di milioni che gli garantisce il passaggio agli ottavi. Anche se ai saldi di gennaio quasi sempre becchi solo sole


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Avremmo pure Strootman... voglio vedere come spenderanno il pacco di milioni che gli garantisce il passaggio agli ottavi. Anche se ai saldi di gennaio quasi sempre becchi solo sole


Ti ho mai detto che amo visceralmente Kevin? Che lo stalkero su Twitter e gli posto foto con i cartelli "daje kevin"  :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Insomma*

Ragazzi ma che brutta partita e che roma pessima.Ero curioso,adesso capisco la contestazione.
Disorganizzati,nessuna idea di gioco,molti giocatori fuori forma,e con tutto il rispetto,ma paragonare dzeko a higuain mi sembra davvero imbarazzante.
Son contento del passaggio del turno,ma onestamente io ieri sera ho visto poco,e se la roma si presenta così a napoli,perde.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma che brutta partita e che roma pessima.Ero curioso,adesso capisco la contestazione.
> Disorganizzati,nessuna idea di gioco,molti giocatori fuori forma,e con tutto il rispetto,ma paragonare dzeko a higuain mi sembra davvero imbarazzante.
> Son contento del passaggio del turno,ma onestamente io ieri sera ho visto poco,e se la roma si presenta così a napoli,perde.


Togli "se si presenta cosi" e lascia il resto della frase. Hai visto le quote, si? Perdiamo a Napoli.


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto che amo visceralmente Kevin? Che lo stalkero su Twitter e gli posto foto con i cartelli "daje kevin"  :rotfl:


no, non lo sapevo


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma che brutta partita e che roma pessima.Ero curioso,adesso capisco la contestazione.
> Disorganizzati,nessuna idea di gioco,molti giocatori fuori forma,e con tutto il rispetto,ma paragonare dzeko a higuain mi sembra davvero imbarazzante.
> Son contento del passaggio del turno,ma onestamente io ieri sera ho visto poco,e se la roma si presenta così a napoli,perde.


Se continua così altro che a Napoli, rischia di perdere su qualunque campo... penosi!


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*

Il napoli non è un un buon momento,la roma ha giocatori molto forti,ma onestamente adesso il napoli è una squadra.Davvero non pensavo,in qualche occasione la roma ha pure rischiato contro il bate che è una squadra onesta,ma nulla di più....!


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Avremmo pure Strootman... voglio vedere come spenderanno il pacco di milioni che gli garantisce il passaggio agli ottavi. Anche se ai saldi di gennaio quasi sempre becchi solo sole


Strootman non gioca praticamente dal marzo 2014.    non puoi nemmeno lontanamente affidarti ad uno fermo da quasi 2 anni.     devi necessariamente prendere almeno un cambio credibile per Nainggolan e magari anche un vero regista, che possibilmente abbiamo meno di 30 anni.

non è detto che a gennaio si prendano solo sòle.    ma devi muoverti adesso per portare chi ti serve a Roma subito dopo Natale.  e non come l'anno scorso che hai fatto passare tutto il mese prima di prendere Doumbia.


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Strootman non gioca praticamente dal marzo 2014.    non puoi nemmeno lontanamente affidarti ad uno fermo da quasi 2 anni.     devi necessariamente prendere almeno un cambio credibile per Nainggolan e magari anche un vero regista, che possibilmente abbiamo meno di 30 anni.
> 
> non è detto che a gennaio si prendano solo sòle.    ma devi muoverti adesso per portare chi ti serve a Roma subito dopo Natale.  e non come l'anno scorso che hai fatto passare tutto il mese prima di prendere Doumbia.


Serve anche un forte difensore centrale, secondo me. Comunque ragazzi, Roma da record!!! Passiamo con 6 punti e una media gol di merda :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Serve anche un forte difensore centrale, secondo me. Comunque ragazzi, Roma da record!!! Passiamo con 6 punti e una media gol di merda :carneval:


il che dimostra che le Vie del Signore solo infinite.


il difensore centrale forte l'avremmo già   gradirei capire se è abile ed arruolato.


----------



## Stark72 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Il culo di Garcia non conosce limiti.
Solo lui poteva passare agli ottavi di champions con 6 punti e 16 goal subiti.
La qualificazione più immeritata della storia.


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Serve anche un forte difensore centrale, secondo me. Comunque ragazzi, Roma da record!!! Passiamo con 6 punti e una media gol di merda :carneval:


Infatti 
Però intanto siamo passati ora speriamo di avere culo pure col Napoli


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

dopo la partita di ieri non so proprio cosa pensare... mi sa che i gobbi rivincono pure quest'anno :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Ciao*



Nobody ha detto:


> dopo la partita di ieri non so proprio cosa pensare... mi sa che i gobbi rivincono pure quest'anno :unhappy:


Nob dipende da come la vuoi vedere.
Se la roma vuole vincere lo scudetto,non è quello ne il modo ne la mentalità giusta,tutti dietro,palla lunga,della serie non prendiamole e vai che abbiamo preso un punto......
Se la roma vuole giocarsi un piazzamento buono allora ci sta,un punto a napoli dove hanno perso tutti,e sei pure contento come garcià,anche se da tifoso della roma sarei molto deluso.
Il napoli?sarri incomincia a denunciare i suoi limiti,insigne è troppo egoista è ci deve lavorare su,higuain è troppo nervoso e ci deve lavorare su,callejon un fantasma è mertens in panchina?non scherziamo.
Sento le radio romane sul goal annullato,a me è sembrato che la palla fosse uscita...comq non hai la certezza,ma lamentarsi dell'arbitro ieri succede solo nelle radio romane....a me l'arbitraggio non è piaciuto per nulla,non ho capito che metro usava,DZEKO due volte prende con la mano volontariamente il pallone e non succede nulla,mertens per non prendere il pallone in faccia si difende con le mani e viene ammonito.Per non parlare di due falli di rudigher e il ninja che l'arbitro ha fatto finta di non vedere.L'arbitro non ha inciso ma così non va bene.
Ma De laurentis pensa a Natale con il boss....cazzo gli frega a lui....male!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dopo la partita di ieri non so proprio cosa pensare... mi sa che i gobbi rivincono pure quest'anno :unhappy:


Siamo abbastanza cinici quest'anno per vincere noi  ( e non porto i gobbi) Però a me fa comodo pensare che ci sottovalutiate


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo abbastanza cinici quest'anno per vincere noi  ( e non porto i gobbi) Però a me fa comodo pensare che ci sottovalutiate


Ma sei interista?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma sei interista?


Si tesoruccio


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si tesoruccio


guarda, visto come giochiamo ed essendo passati agli ottavi, è praticamente certo che noi non lo vinceremo... a questo punto ve lo auguro di cuore, tutti ma non i rubentini


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda, visto come giochiamo ed essendo passati agli ottavi, è praticamente certo che noi non lo vinceremo... a questo punto ve lo auguro di cuore, tutti ma non i rubentini


Ti ringrazio  comunque per scaramanzia mi tocco uguale :carneval: ma tornando seri il napoli comunque ha ottime possibilità, vorrei dire anche la fiore ma, come la Roma, la comincio a vedere in difficoltà. Comunque il campionato ancora è lungo ed il Sassuolo ha una partita in meno  Aggiungo che un campionato che si decide all'ultima giornata mi garberebbe molto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio  comunque per scaramanzia mi tocco uguale :carneval: ma tornando seri il napoli comunque ha ottime possibilità, vorrei dire anche la fiore ma, come la Roma, la comincio a vedere in difficoltà. Comunque il campionato ancora è lungo ed il Sassuolo ha una partita in meno  Aggiungo che un campionato che si decide all'ultima giornata mi garberebbe molto.


Toccarsi non fa mai male  :up: Il Napoli gioca molto bene, ha ottimi giocatori davanti, ma non ha l'istinto del killer... non ammazza la partita quando potrebbe. Ieri doveva vincere.
 La Fiorentina per me ha zero possibilità, pur giocando davvero bene.
Se la giuventus riesce davvero a tornare su come sta facendo, ho paura che purtroppo non ce n'è sarà per nessuno L'abitudine a vincere e a giocare partite decisive da un gran vantaggio... poi la squadra è piena di individualità e stanno trovando un potenziale campionissino lì davanti.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siamo abbastanza cinici quest'anno per vincere noi  ( e non porto i gobbi) Però a me fa comodo pensare che ci sottovalutiate[emoji14]


Sai che non porta bene dire che vincete voi in anticipo? 
Te lo dice un gobbo che ancora giubila pensando al 5 maggio [emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Toccarsi non fa mai male  :up: Il Napoli gioca molto bene, ha ottimi giocatori davanti, ma non ha l'istinto del killer... non ammazza la partita quando potrebbe. Ieri doveva vincere.
> La Fiorentina per me ha zero possibilità, pur giocando davvero bene.
> Se la giuventus riesce davvero a tornare su come sta facendo, ho paura che purtroppo non ce n'è sarà per nessuno *L'abitudine a vincere e a giocare partite decisive da un gran vantaggio.*.. poi la squadra è piena di individualità e stanno trovando un potenziale campionissino lì davanti.


Ed è quello che secondo me manca alla Roma, la convinzione di potercela fare parte da ciò che hai scritto tu, comunque una Roma che vincesse lo scudetto a me non dispiacerebbe, il lato negativo è che poi resterebbe Garcia  io vedrei bene un Di Francesco al suo posto


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai che non porta bene dire che vincete voi in anticipo?
> Te lo dice un gobbo che ancora giubila pensando al 5 maggio [emoji57]


Ggggrrrrrr I love you and I hate you


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nello stato di forma in cui è, ieri sera la Roma non poteva giocare diversamente.   non siamo in grado di affrontare il Napoli a Napoli a viso aperto.   quindi lo 0-0 è grasso che cola.

facciamo una fatica enorme a creare azioni da gol limpide, dal derby in avanti abbiamo segnato quasi solo su rigore o punizione.

capisco che senza Gervinho e Salah in condizione, il gioco di Garcia non funziona, ma per un allenatore al terzo anno questo è grave.    

diciamo che sono stati portati a casa i 2 obbiettivi fondamentali del mese, se si passa il turno in Coppa Italia e si batte il grifetto, posso dare una sufficienza alla squadra.

ma Sabatini stavolta non ha scusanti, la rosa ha dei buchi enormi a metà campo, manca un cambio in attacco credibile per Dzeko e va finalmente chiarito se Castan è abile ed arruolato o no.   per la ripresa dopo la sosta, deve essere già adesso in azione.

mancano 3-4 giocatori, quindi.   vediamo se e chi prendono.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Nello stato di forma in cui è, ieri sera la Roma non poteva giocare diversamente.   non siamo in grado di affrontare il Napoli a Napoli a viso aperto.   quindi lo 0-0 è grasso che cola.
> 
> facciamo una fatica enorme a creare azioni da gol limpide, dal derby in avanti abbiamo segnato quasi solo su rigore o punizione.
> 
> ...


Condivisibile,però buttare la palla avanti così con solo dzeko avanti....lascia pensare.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

l'obbiettivo era lo 0-0.  lo si è capito dalla formazione messa in campo.     lo so che fa tristezza considerando gli obbiettivi formalmente dichiarati, ma la Roma di adesso non è competitiva per i primi 3 posti.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Siqu*



perplesso ha detto:


> l'obbiettivo era lo 0-0.  lo si è capito dalla formazione messa in campo.     lo so che fa tristezza considerando gli obbiettivi formalmente dichiarati, ma la Roma di adesso non è competitiva per i primi 3 posti.


Ecco.Questo è il punto.Prima ho scritto proprio questo.
Io ritenevo la roma la più forte ad inizio campionato,per questo non va bene secondo me.
Che devo dire?a me l'inter continua a non piacere ma conta poco.:up:


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

In Italia vince chi ha la miglior difesa e l'Inter non prende gol.   ora inizia a segnare anche con continuità e non ha le coppe.

l'innominabile è in rimonta, ma ha la coppa in testa.  e pure lei non è che le possa vincere tutte.

Il Napoli è forte.    ieri ha avuto anche un filo di sfiga su di un paio di tiri di Hamsik.   il principale problema è che al ritorno ha gli scontri diretti tutti in trasferta e l'EL è sia una tentazione che una complicazione.


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> In Italia vince chi ha la miglior difesa e l'Inter non prende gol.   ora inizia a segnare anche con continuità e non ha le coppe.
> 
> l'innominabile è in rimonta, ma ha la coppa in testa.  e pure lei non è che le possa vincere tutte.
> 
> *Il Napoli è forte.    ieri ha avuto anche un filo di sfiga su di un paio di tiri di Hamsik. *  il principale problema è che al ritorno ha gli scontri diretti tutti in trasferta e l'EL è sia una tentazione che una complicazione.


Non solo ieri e non solo sfiga... manca la cattiveria davanti alla porta, altrimenti per come gioca sarebbe in testa. Butta via palle gol su palle gol.


----------



## Stark72 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Si va avanti a figure di merda più o meno eclatanti. La figura di merda di ieri è meno eclatante di altre.
Onore alla povera vacca che ha perso la vita per fare il cuoio del pallone maltrattato dai giocatori della Roma.


----------



## brenin (14 Dicembre 2015)

Roma - Real Madrid
Juventus - Bayern Monaco

peggio di così......


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Roma - Real Madrid
> Juventus - Bayern Monaco
> 
> peggio di così......


la juve se la può giocare, anche se parte sicuramente sfavorita... noi lasciamo perdere, rischiamo la solita figura di merda internazionale.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Il Madrid di adesso tra le peggiore è quella che più è incostante nel rendimento.

puoi prenderla nella serata di grazia e ne becchi 8 come il Malmoe oppure la puoi prendere nella serata storta e vinci pure.      tutto dipende dallo stato di forma con cui arriveremo a febbraio.

l'innominabile quest'anno ha insolitamente sfiga nei sorteggi.   il Bayern è in assoluto la scelta peggiore per loro.

ad oggi direi che andrebbero fuori tutte e 2.   tra 2 mesi non si sa.


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il Madrid di adesso tra le peggiore è quella che più è incostante nel rendimento.
> 
> *puoi prenderla nella serata di grazia e ne becchi 8 come il Malmoe oppure la puoi prendere nella serata storta e vinci pure.*      tutto dipende dallo stato di forma con cui arriveremo a febbraio.
> 
> ...


in una gara secca, con una gran botta di culo e giocando la partita perfetta, può darsi. Con l'andata e ritorno non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in una gara secca, con una gran botta di culo e giocando la partita perfetta, può darsi. Con l'andata e ritorno non abbiamo speranze.


col Madrid siamo già passati ai tempi di Spalletti.    ok che non era il Madrid di oggi,    ela Roma oggi fa fatica pure col Bate Borisov.

però questi hanno perso anche ieri con il Villareal.     e 2 mesi sono tanti.   noi 2 mesi fa sembravamo i favoriti per lo scudetto.


----------



## brenin (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in una gara secca, con una gran botta di culo e giocando la partita perfetta, può darsi. Con l'andata e ritorno non abbiamo speranze.


Dovete giocarvela all'andata a Roma, e Garcia dovrebbe rivedersi qualche cassetta in più di vecchie partite.....
se non fa la "stupida" se la può giocare,eccome !


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> col Madrid siamo già passati *ai tempi di Spalletti*.    ok che non era il Madrid di oggi,    ela Roma oggi fa fatica pure col Bate Borisov.
> 
> però questi hanno perso anche ieri con il Villareal.     e 2 mesi sono tanti.   noi 2 mesi fa sembravamo i favoriti per lo scudetto.


Hai detto tutto. In campionato capita che Barca e Madrid abbiano qualche singola pausa.... ma se pensi al loro attacco, CR7, Bale e Benzema, e alla nostra difesa...


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Ma*

Bisogna vedere se salta benitez,resta il fatto che la roma che ho visto ieri,non so come possa fare....!


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Dovete giocarvela all'andata a Roma, e Garcia dovrebbe rivedersi qualche cassetta in più di vecchie partite.....
> se non fa la "stupida" se la può giocare,eccome !


brenin, ci manca un centrale e un terzino sinistro serio. Il centrocampo a tre così com'è con Pjanic non esiste, in fase di non possesso ci sono spazi assurdi... De Rossi è appesantito, lento, chiude spesso in ritardo. Il 4-3-3 lo puoi giocare solo se hai tutti che corrono per 90 minuti per tenere corta la squadra. Ieri il Napoli doveva vincere, solo che da un po' pare gli faccia schifo buttarla dentro.
La Roma di due anni fa se la poteva giocare, questa assolutamente no.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> brenin, ci manca un centrale e un terzino sinistro serio. Il centrocampo a tre così com'è con Pjanic non esiste, in fase di non possesso ci sono spazi assurdi... De Rossi è appesantito, lento, chiude spesso in ritardo. Il 4-3-3 lo puoi giocare solo se hai tutti che corrono per 90 minuti per tenere corta la squadra. Ieri il Napoli doveva vincere, solo che da un po' pare gli faccia schifo buttarla dentro.
> La Roma di due anni fa se la poteva giocare, questa assolutamente no.


Il napoli non ha vinto perché davanti sono egoisti....TROPPO.


----------



## Nobody (14 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il napoli non ha vinto perché davanti sono egoisti....TROPPO.


egoisti e anche poco cattivi... in un paio di occasioni potevano spaccare la porta, invece ci vanno di fino.


----------



## oscuro (14 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> egoisti e anche poco cattivi... in un paio di occasioni potevano spaccare la porta, invece ci vanno di fino.


DEVONO PASSARSI IL PALLONE.


----------



## brenin (16 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se salta benitez,resta il fatto che la roma che ho visto ieri,non so come possa fare....!


Dalle notizie dell'ultima ora sembra che salti...... ha i giocatori contro...... forza Roma !


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*

Dai allora avevo ragione io...non si gioca così....


----------



## Nobody (17 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Dalle notizie dell'ultima ora sembra che salti...... ha i giocatori contro...... forza Roma !


mi sa che salta prima Garcia...


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2015)

stendiamo un pietoso velo fino al nuovo anno gente.....


----------



## Stark72 (17 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> stendiamo un pietoso velo fino al nuovo anno gente.....


è imperdonabile quello che hanno combinato gli inetti che gestiscono questa società, siamo in mano a una banda di imbecilli. Lo sapevano anche i sassi che sarebbe successo tutto questo, che era arrivato il momento di prendere un allenatore di livello e giocatori di livello.
Ma no, i pulciai hanno continuato a fare i pulciari.
Ed ecco i risultati.
La cosa più grave è che la tifoseria è letteralmente disintegrata.
Dal 1980 ad oggi non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere. Il tifo romanista è praticamente annichilito. Non c'è più interesse verso la squadra. 
L'Olimpico vuoto è il simbolo di un fallimento assoluto.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2015)

riuscire a smontare la Sud è una cosa che nessuno avrebbe mai creduto possibile.

a sto punto non credo che tutto si possa risolvere col semplice cambio di allenatore.   anche se quantomeno uno Spalletti conosce la città e potrebbe salvare il salvabile.    ma per strano che possa sembrare, non è l'immediato che mi preoccupa.  è la prospettiva, che manca.

dovresti cambiare tutto completamente.  ma il punto è che non si sa con chi.    perchè non c'è nessuno di credibile a decidere.


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2015)

La cosa paradossale è che accada tutto questo mentre ci qualifichiamo agli ottavi! In modo surreale con una media punti e gol da ultimi di girone standard. Ora se la società avesse le palle, cambierebbe allenatore, sfrutterebbe la sosta invernale e interverrebbe con un paio di acquisti pesanti a gennaio.


----------



## brenin (18 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che salta prima Garcia...


Avrebbero dovuto già cacciarlo dopo il disastro con il Bayern.... in quella partita ha mostrato tutte le sue lacune e deficienze calcistiche;e non capisco perchè l'anno scorso gli hanno rinnovato il contratto con - addirittura - un quadriennale a 2,5 milioni netti ad anno. E questa cosa la dice lunga su chi gestisce la società.


----------



## brenin (18 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> riuscire a smontare la Sud è una cosa che nessuno avrebbe mai creduto possibile.
> 
> a sto punto non credo che tutto si possa risolvere col semplice cambio di allenatore.   anche se quantomeno uno Spalletti conosce la città e potrebbe salvare il salvabile.    ma per strano che possa sembrare, non è l'immediato che mi preoccupa.  è la prospettiva, che manca.
> 
> dovresti cambiare tutto completamente.  ma il punto è che non si sa con chi.    perchè non c'è nessuno di credibile a decidere.


Basta che non vi capiti tra capo e collo Mazzarri..........


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2015)

*Guarda*



brenin ha detto:


> Basta che non vi capiti tra capo e collo Mazzarri..........


Guarda con mazzarri all'inizio le cose andrebbero meglio....questo conducente del tram travestito da allenatore alla fine è solo fortunato......Poi come al solito le cose precipiterebbero....


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Basta che non vi capiti tra capo e collo Mazzarri..........


L'unica cosa che ora mi farebbe contento è il ritorno di Spalletti.


----------



## brenin (18 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che ora mi farebbe contento è il ritorno di Spalletti.


Io farei un pensierino anche su Capello ( ma costa.....)


----------



## brenin (18 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda con mazzarri all'inizio le cose andrebbero meglio....questo conducente del tram travestito da allenatore alla fine è solo fortunato......Poi come al solito le cose precipiterebbero....


Mazzarri lo augurerei solo ai Gobbi di Torino.... e potrebbero anche recuperare i soldi dell'ingaggio/contratto mandandolo alla catena di montaggio.....


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io farei un pensierino anche su Capello ( ma costa.....)


Costa e le squadre non le fa giocare bene... oh per vincere sa vincere, e noi ce lo ricordiamo bene! Ma la Roma di Spalletti giocava da dio!


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Mazzarri lo augurerei solo ai Gobbi di Torino.... e potrebbero anche recuperare i soldi dell'ingaggio/contratto mandandolo alla catena di montaggio.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (18 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Costa e le squadre non le fa giocare bene... oh per vincere sa vincere, e noi ce lo ricordiamo bene! Ma la Roma di Spalletti giocava da dio!


Hai ragione,ma contano i risultati ed i soldoni che ne derivano ..... più che appagare gli occhi,per potenziare la squadra ( se la proprietà ha il " braccino corto " ) servono le "palanche "..... e poi sono sicuro che Capello metterebbe ordine una volta per tutte nello spogliatoio ( impressione mia ma mi sembra ci sia baraonda ). Considera altresì che Totti è a fine carriera e bisogna cominciare a cercare il sostituto.....


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai ragione,ma contano i risultati ed i soldoni che ne derivano ..... più che appagare gli occhi,per potenziare la squadra ( se la proprietà ha il " braccino corto " ) servono le "palanche "..... e poi sono sicuro che *Capello metterebbe ordine una volta per tutte nello spogliatoio ( impressione mia ma mi sembra ci sia baraonda ).* Considera altresì che Totti è a fine carriera e bisogna cominciare a cercare il sostituto.....


Quello è sicuro. E' un sergente Heartman, con lui si scherza poco :unhappy:
Ci sarebbe De Rossi , se perdesse un po' di quel lardo che si porta dietro...


----------



## brenin (18 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quello è sicuro. E' un sergente Heartman, con lui si scherza poco :unhappy:
> Ci sarebbe De Rossi , se perdesse un po' di quel lardo che si porta dietro...


Faccio una boutade..... premettendo che tra De Rossi e Totti c'è un abisso..... non mi sarei fatto scappare Giovinco. A Roma avrebbe trovato l'ambiente ideale , e sarebbe costato poco,avrebbe avuto motivazioni, ed ha buoni piedi/visione di gioco. E poi sai che senso di rivalsa contro i Gobbi..... avrebbe dato l'anima. Idea mia ( forse bislacca,non so ).


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quello è sicuro. E' un sergente Heartman, con lui si scherza poco :unhappy:
> Ci sarebbe De Rossi , se perdesse un po' di quel lardo che si porta dietro...


Capello a Roma non è proponibile.   ce lo ricordiamo bene come se ne andò nel 2004.


considero il tenere ammollo Garcia fino a domenica sia inevitabile.   anche perchè in 3 giorni non è che manco Guardiola possa fare miracoli.

però se la decisione è presa è rpesa subito, non che se per sbaglio si vince col grifetto domanica allora è tutto a posto.

solo che temo che la nostra dirigenza non abbia mica identificato ancora il sustituto.   l'impressione è che contassero di tenere Garcia a prescindere fino a fine stagione e poi portare a Roma o Di Francesco o chissà chi.


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Faccio una boutade..... *premettendo che tra De Rossi e Totti c'è un abisso*..... non mi sarei fatto scappare Giovinco. A Roma avrebbe trovato l'ambiente ideale , e sarebbe costato poco,avrebbe avuto motivazioni, ed ha buoni piedi/visione di gioco. E poi sai che senso di rivalsa contro i Gobbi..... avrebbe dato l'anima. Idea mia ( forse bislacca,non so ).


Tecnicamente si, parlavo della sostituzione come bandiera e capitano. Totti come classe è al livello di Roberto Baggio e loro due sono secondo me i migliori giocatori italiani del dopoguerra, assieme a quel Luigi Riva che se giocasse oggi sarebbe ogni anno in cima alla classifica dei gol.
Su Giovinco ti quoto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Dicembre 2015)

[h=1]Roma, Strootman: 'Il calvario è finito'[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                         22 dicembre alle 14:45
          Dopo tre operazioni al ginocchio negli ultimi due anni e un calvario infinito,* Kevin Strootman* è vicino al ritorno in campo. "*Negli ultimi mesi ci sono state molte speculazioni sul mio infortunio e la mia riabilitazione* - ha detto il centrocampista in un'intervista sul sito web della *Roma *- e adesso, dopo l'ultima operazione, *non vedo l'ora di tornare a giocare all'Olimpico*.  Sto lavorando per reinserirmi nella squadra, e tutti mi stanno aiutando  - ha detto l'olandese, che ha voluto fare chiarezza sui suoi progressi  -. Dalla società, alla squadra e ai tifosi, tutti mi sono stati vicini  fin dal primo intervento. Ora mi alleno ogni giorno per recuperare il  prima possibile".

*IL RIENTRO* - Sulla data di rientro l'olandese ha ancora qualche dubbio. "*E' difficile fissare una data*. *Sono  passati tre mesi, vediamo come starò dopo il quarto mese e dopo che  avrò cominciato ad allenarmi di nuovo con il resto dei compagni.*  L'operazione non è stata facile anche per il professor Mariani perché  era il terzo intervento. Ma, dopo, mi sono sentito bene e in forma.  Adesso per me è importante lavorare per tornare in campo e ripagare i  tifosi del loro affetto"*.*


http://www.calciomercato.com/news/roma-strootman-sul-suo-rientro-il-calvario-e-finito-972365


----------



## Nobody (6 Gennaio 2016)

ma come cazzo si fa a buttare via le partite così...


----------



## perplesso (6 Gennaio 2016)

siamo praticamente alla frutta


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

ora mi auguro che non facciano altre cazzate e riprendano finalmente Spalletti... ho letto dei nomi da brivido.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora mi auguro che non facciano altre cazzate e riprendano finalmente Spalletti... ho letto dei nomi da brivido.


io seguo il Quidditch d'ora in poi, e basta.


----------



## brenin (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora mi auguro che non facciano altre cazzate e riprendano finalmente Spalletti... ho letto dei nomi da brivido.


Quoto, con domanda : ma come..... si fa a fare un contratto quadriennale ad uno come Garcia ???


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto, con domanda : ma come..... si fa a fare un contratto quadriennale ad uno come Garcia ???


Lo so. Il suo primo anno  ha abbagliato tutti... purtroppo.
Maledizione, mi sa che i gobbacci rivincono pure quest'anno... 9 vittorie di fila!


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io seguo il Quidditch d'ora in poi, e basta.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


>


infatti non capisco di cosa state parlando... Garcia? chi è? boh :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti non capisco di cosa state parlando... Garcia? chi è? boh :mexican:


io ho rimosso una fantomatica finale... boh ogni tanto mi parlano del bomber che pareggia di testa, di rigori... ma davvero la gente si inventa le peggio cose per rompere le palle


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> io ho rimosso una fantomatica finale... boh ogni tanto mi parlano del bomber che pareggia di testa, di rigori... ma davvero la gente si inventa le peggio cose per rompere le palle



"quella partita non si è mai giocata" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "quella partita non si è mai giocata" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 partita???? :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io seguo il Quidditch d'ora in poi, e basta.


dragon d'oro?


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dragon d'oro?


grifondoro...!


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grifondoro...!


memoria cigolante


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grifondoro...!


Meglio Serpeverde.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Meglio Serpeverde.


sempre  anche se io apprezzavo anche Corvonero... "un ingegno smisurato per il mago è dono grato" :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sempre  anche se io apprezzavo anche Corvonero... "un ingegno smisurato per il mago è dono grato" :carneval:


Vabbè, vada anche per Corvonero!!! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, vada anche per Corvonero!!! :carneval:


w Sirius Black! :inlove:

N.d.R.: non stiamo affatto andando OT. Semplicemente, piuttosto che vedere quella squadra di cui si parlava qui, mejo il Quidditch per davvero.


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> w Sirius Black! :inlove:


Sì, ma quello dei libri, su cui da ragazzetta ci facevo i sogni zozzi.
Non quello dei film.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sì, ma quello dei libri, su cui da ragazzetta ci facevo i sogni zozzi.
> Non quello dei film.


assolutamente. Io quando parlo di Harry parlo di libri, i film mi hanno fatto incazzare da morire.... capisco che per esigenze cinematografiche sia necessario tagliare, ma insomma.. calcola che ho rivisto tutti i film durante le fetività, li ho fatti vedere al mio lui. Un sacco di volte ho dovuto mette pausa per spiegargli cose (tipo la mappa del malandrino, chi sono lunastorta e co, ) perchè nel film non si capiva.

per non parlare del 6, con tutti i tagli sulla storia di tu sai chi. 

vabbè la smetto :carneval: che su HP mi infervoro...


----------



## Spot (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente. Io quando parlo di Harry parlo di libri, i film mi hanno fatto incazzare da morire.... capisco che per esigenze cinematografiche sia necessario tagliare, ma insomma.. calcola che ho rivisto tutti i film durante le fetività, li ho fatti vedere al mio lui. Un sacco di volte ho dovuto mette pausa per spiegargli cose (tipo la mappa del malandrino, chi sono lunastorta e co, ) perchè nel film non si capiva.
> 
> per non parlare del 6, con tutti i tagli sulla storia di tu sai chi.
> 
> vabbè la smetto :carneval: che su HP mi infervoro...


Io il sesto mai visto tutto.. mi stava facendo girare le scatole.
Invece ho sempre molto apprezzato (e visto più volte) la pietra filosofale e la camera dei segreti.


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io il sesto mai visto tutto.. mi stava facendo girare le scatole.
> Invece ho sempre molto apprezzato (e visto più volte) la pietra filosofale e la camera dei segreti.


sì anche io  i primi due sono proprio carini... dal terzo in poi iniziano le mancanze


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


>


eeeeeh, vabbè <3


----------



## Nicka (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente. Io quando parlo di Harry parlo di libri, i film mi hanno fatto incazzare da morire.... capisco che per esigenze cinematografiche sia necessario tagliare, ma insomma.. calcola che ho rivisto tutti i film durante le fetività, li ho fatti vedere al mio lui. Un sacco di volte ho dovuto mette pausa per spiegargli cose (tipo la mappa del malandrino, chi sono lunastorta e co, ) perchè nel film non si capiva.
> 
> per non parlare del 6, con tutti i tagli sulla storia di tu sai chi.
> 
> vabbè la smetto :carneval: che su HP mi infervoro...


Poi ti mando un paio di foto...


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi ti mando un paio di foto...


sì sì sì :carneval:


----------



## banshee (11 Gennaio 2016)

fatto 3d su Harry, sennò intasiamo la bacheca di quella squadra di cui non ricordo il nome....


----------



## Nobody (11 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeeeh, vabbè <3


volevo tornare IN


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so. Il suo primo anno  ha abbagliato tutti... purtroppo.
> Maledizione, mi sa che i gobbacci rivincono pure quest'anno... 9 vittorie di fila!


[emoji41] 



Spoiler



in realtà lo vince il Napoli, quest'anno mi accontento di star davanti a Inter e Roma [emoji4]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciccio, con l'Inter non scherzerei troppo  
sulla Roma temo avrai ragione :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciccio, con l'Inter non scherzerei troppo
> sulla Roma temo avrai ragione :singleeye:


mah secondo me nè Inter nè Fiorentina hanno una squadra da scudetto... se la giocano Napoli e Juve. però il Napoli ha tutti gli scontri diretti fuori casa, e una panchina molto più corta dei gobbi. Devono pregare che la Juve vada avanti in coppa. Se esce, quasi certamente rivince! Lo dico gufando


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah secondo me nè Inter nè Fiorentina hanno una squadra da scudetto... se la giocano Napoli e Juve. però il Napoli ha tutti gli scontri diretti fuori casa, e una panchina molto più corta dei gobbi. Devono pregare che la Juve vada avanti in coppa. Se esce, quasi certamente rivince! Lo dico gufando


Mi sembra giusto


----------



## brenin (12 Gennaio 2016)

Spalletti è volato in America per firmare un contratto di 18 mesi. Sono contento per i romanisti e perchè,finalmente,cacciano il francese. Giro di vodka virtuale offerto. Avete tutto il tempo per dire la vostra e stendere la Gobba.


----------



## zanna (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Spalletti è volato in America per firmare un contratto di 18 mesi. Sono contento per i romanisti e perchè,finalmente,*cacciano il francese*. Giro di vodka virtuale offerto. Avete tutto il tempo per dire la vostra e stendere la Gobba.


Alla fine penso che doveva essere l'ultimo che andava cacciato ... IMHO


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *Spalletti è volato in America per firmare un contratto di 18 mesi.* Sono contento per i romanisti e perchè,finalmente,cacciano il francese. Giro di vodka virtuale offerto. Avete tutto il tempo per dire la vostra e stendere la Gobba.


Finalmente!


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Roma LIVE: allertato Alberto De Rossi, Spalletti vola a Miami da Pallotta[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                                   12 gennaio alle 14:32
*14.32 ANCHE ZANZI A MIAMI - Anche Italo Zanzi *- amministratore delegato della Roma - *volerà a Miami nelle prossime ore*, per incontrare Pallotta, Baldissoni e Pallotta.

*14.00 GARCIA DIRIGERA' L'ALLENAMENTO DEL POMERIGGIO - *Sarà ancora *Rudi Garcia a dirigere l'allenamento della Roma di questo pomeriggio*.

*13.12 ALLERTATO DE ROSSI - La Roma ha allertato Alberto De  Rossi, padre di Daniele e allenatore della Primavera, per dirigere nei  prossimi giorni gli allenamenti della squadra*, come riferito da _Sky Sport_.

*12.00 SPALLETTI VOLA A MIAMI - Luciano Spalletti* è sempre più vicino al ritorno alla Roma. L'ex allenatore dello Zenit San Pietroburgo *è in volo verso Miami*, come riportato da _Sky Sport_, dove vedrà il presidente giallorosso, James Pallotta. 

*11.35 ANCHE SABATINI A TRIGORIA - *Anche il direttore sportivo della Roma, *Walter Sabatini, è arrivato a Trigoria. Possibile l'incontro con Rudi Garcia al termine dell'allenamento.

11.11 GARCIA DIRIGE L'ALLENAMENTO - *Sta per iniziare, con circa mezzora di ritardo, l'allenamento della Roma, diretto regolarmente da Rudi Garcia.

*10.15 GARCIA A TRIGORIA - Rudi Garcia è arrivato pochi minuti fa a Trigoria*, dove oggi è in programma una doppia seduta di allenamento.

*10.00 ROMA, ORE CALDE - Sono ore decisive per il futuro della  panchina della Roma. Rudi Garcia è sempre più vicino all'esonero e oggi è  atteso il faccia a faccia decisivo con il ds Walter Sabatini*,  che comunicherà al tecnico francese le decisioni prese dalla società. Il  presidente giallorosso, James Pallotta, ha le idee chiare e le ha  comunicate al dg Baldissoni negli incontri di questi giorni a Miami.  Serve un cambio netto, perché la stagione può ancora essere salvata (la  Roma è a 7 punti dal Napoli capolista). Ieri sera, *Sabatini ha incontrato Luciano Spalletti*,  favorito numero 1 a prendere il posto di Garcia, con cui ha intavolato  una trattativa. In corsa, anche se più defilati, restano anche i due  sudamericani, *Jorge Sampaoli *- nonostante le smentite di ieri sera al galà per la consegna  del _Pallone d'Oro_ - e* Marcelo Bielsa*.              

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/roma-giornata-decisiva-per-garcia-422827


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]ROMA A SPALLETTI: 'VINCO SUBITO'[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                                   13 gennaio alle 10:15
*Fumata bianca*. L'incontro a Miami con il presidente James *Pallotta* ha portato all'accordo. Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale da parte del club giallorosso, ma Luciano* Spalletti può già considerarsi il nuovo allenatore della Roma. *Per lui *contratto di un anno e mezzo fino a giugno 2017*,  con opzione per la stagione successiva. Il tecnico toscano dovrebbe  rientrare a Roma giovedì mattina per dirigere il suo primo allenamento,  mentre oggi toccherà ad *Alberto De Rossi* (allenatore della Primavera) dirigere la seduta. 
*CIAO RUDI *- Spalletti ha già allenato la Roma dal  2005 al 2009, conquistando due Coppe Italia e una Supercoppa Italiana.  Durante la sua prima avventura in giallorosso chiude in campionato per  tre volte al secondo posto, oltre a centrare una qualificazione ai  quarti di Champions League.* Spalletti prende il posto del tecnico francese Rudi Garcia*,  che sarà esonerato in giornata e lascia la squadra al quinto posto in  classifica a -7 punti dalla capolista Napoli, senza dimenticare la  qualificazione agli ottavi di finale in _Champions League_. Ieri l'ultimo allenamento, nel quale Garcia ha chiesto ai giocatori di battere il Verona. 
*'VINCO SUBITO' *- Secondo il _Corriere della Sera_, la presentazione ufficiale potrebbe esserci già oggi in diretta dagli Stati Uniti. _La Repubblica _riporta le parole dette da *Spalletti al ds Sabatini: "Non devo perdere tempo a capire dove sono arrivato, qui voglio vincere subito". *_Tuttosport _scrive che *a fine stagione* *Sabatini può lasciare l'incarico di direttore sportivo. *
*CALCIOMERCATO* - Secondo il _Corriere dello Sport_, *Spalletti vuole due difensori e un centrocampista*. La_ Gazzetta dello Sport_ aggiunge che sono *a rischio gli arrivi di El Shaarawy e Perotti. Debuchy e i duttili Juan Jesus, Santon e Caceres* vengano sondati con più insistenza, mentre non si perdono di vista per la difesa neppure* Acerbi e Tonelli *(dell’Empoli piace la fantasia di *Zielinski*). Per l’estate poi, non è escluso che si punti su *Criscito*, soprattutto se il Psg insistesse a chiedere 17 milioni per il riscatto di *Digne*. 

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/roma-a-spalletti-via-garcia-930010


----------



## oscuro (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> *ROMA A SPALLETTI: 'VINCO SUBITO'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non entro nel merito tecnico,ma la gestione è stata tragicomica.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito tecnico,*ma la gestione è stata tragicomica.*


Concordo... poi sono felice per Spalletti, che a Roma ha fatto benissimo!


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito tecnico,ma la gestione è stata tragicomica.


il surreale è che Pallotta ha co-gestito un'astronave sportiva come i Boston Celtics.   insomma dovrebbe essere uno che di gestione sportiva ne sa.

invece qui in Italia mi fa rimpiangere un Costantino Rozzi o un Romeo Anconetani.  per tacere di Dino Viola o Paolo Mantovani che proprio siamo su di un altro pianeta.


incrociamo le dita e speriamo che Spalletti quantomeno rimetta ordine in rosa ed in squadra.


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il surreale è che *Pallotta ha co-gestito un'astronave sportiva come i Boston Celtics.   insomma dovrebbe essere uno che di gestione sportiva ne sa.
> *
> invece qui in Italia mi fa rimpiangere un Costantino Rozzi o un Romeo Anconetani.  per tacere di Dino Viola o Paolo Mantovani che proprio siamo su di un altro pianeta.
> 
> ...


Ho serissimi dubbi..... arriva da un altro pianeta,a livello sportivo.....


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il surreale è che Pallotta ha co-gestito un'astronave sportiva come i Boston Celtics.   insomma dovrebbe essere uno che di gestione sportiva ne sa.
> 
> invece qui in Italia mi fa rimpiangere un Costantino Rozzi o un Romeo Anconetani.  per tacere di Dino Viola o Paolo Mantovani che proprio siamo su di un altro pianeta.
> 
> ...


Eh ma l'NBA è un altro universo. A partire dal draft, che consente un rimescolamento continuo di forze. Poi certo bisogna saper veder lontano, Jordan non era una prima scelta


----------



## brenin (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eh ma l'NBA è un altro universo. A partire dal draft, che consente un rimescolamento continuo di forze. Poi certo bisogna saper veder lontano, Jordan non era una prima scelta


Verissimo,però il vero enorme problema, a mio avviso, è che lo sport (di qualsiasi tipo ) negli USA,a livello scolastico,è una cosa seria,al contrario del nostro paese. Quanti campioni "pescati" nei college e poi lanciati nel mondo professionistico.... qui ho visto insegnanti di educazione fisica con un giro vita da..... calabrone ! Un nome su tutti : il grande mitico Joe Montana.....


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Eh ma l'NBA è un altro universo. A partire dal draft, che consente un rimescolamento continuo di forze. Poi certo bisogna saper veder lontano, Jordan non era una prima scelta


seguo l'NFL da che ho memoria e non ricordo di aver mai visto un proprietario metterci 1 mese a decidere se un allenatore capo fosse o meno da esonerare e non ricordo di aver mai visto esonerare un allenatore di mercoledì, con la partita alla domenica.

Spalletti arriva in Italia domani e ha 3 giorni scarsi per preparare la partita con l'Hellas.


Inoltre le operazioni di mercato, da El Shaarawy a Perotti, erano tutte programmate in funzione delle esigenze tattiche di Garcia.    in pratica hai buttato mezza sessione di gennaio.

ora si tratta di capire come Spalletti intenderà mettere in campo la squadra.    perchè tempo per impostare il suo gioco non ce ne sta.     c'è la partita con l'innominabile tra 10 giorni e la gara col Madrid tra 1 mese.

mi auguro che almeno Spalletti si accorga che a centrocampo la coperta è corta


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,però il vero enorme problema, a mio avviso, è che lo sport (di qualsiasi tipo ) negli USA,a livello scolastico,è una cosa seria,al contrario del nostro paese. Quanti campioni "pescati" nei college e poi lanciati nel mondo professionistico.... qui ho visto insegnanti di educazione fisica con un giro vita da..... calabrone ! Un nome su tutti : il grande mitico Joe Montana.....


Purtroppo hai ragione... qui da noi, e per ragioni ideologiche, solo durante il fascismo si cercò di dare importanza alla cultura sportiva nelle scuole.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> seguo l'NFL da che ho memoria e non ricordo di aver mai visto un proprietario metterci 1 mese a decidere se un allenatore capo fosse o meno da esonerare e non ricordo di aver mai visto esonerare un allenatore di mercoledì, con la partita alla domenica.
> 
> Spalletti arriva in Italia domani e ha 3 giorni scarsi per preparare la partita con l'Hellas.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti la dirigenza ha fatto semplicemente pena... comunque è sperabile che 3 giorni per battere l'Hellas di quest'anno siano sufficienti.
Lui da noi giocava col famoso 4-2-3-1. E tutto sommato gli uomini per farlo li avrebbe pure.  I due esterni Florenzi e Salah, l'unica punta Dzeko, e subito dietro Pjanic o Totti. I due mediani De Rossi e il ninja. Staremo a vedere...

------------Dzeko
------------Pjanic (o Totti)
Salah -----------------------------Florenzi
-------------Naingo -De Rossi


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

se sono tutti disponibili, chi scommette che domenica gioca così?


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

pol'esse.


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pol'esse.


e se giocheremo così, romperemo il culo a parecchia gente... basta con quel cazzo di 4-3-3! Comunque sono sicuro che con Spalletti faremo un bel girone di ritorno. E un briciolo di speranza mi ritorna pure per il turno di coppa.


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> pol'esse.


po' esse


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2016)

Beccato schema e uomini... chiamavano me al posto di Spalletti e risparmiavano una cifra  Solo Florenzi a sinistra non si può vedere, ogni volta che si spostava a destra diventava pericoloso. E non ho capito il ninja trequartista e Pjanic dietro... per me dev'essere esattamente il contrario!
E soprattutto serve un difensore centrale... basta Castan!


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2016)

se non sfruttava questa partita per fare dei test, non li faceva più.

Castan semplicemente non è in condizione e non lo sarà mai se non gioca.   quello che è preoccupante è Dzeko.

o meglio, quel muratore bosniaco con la maglia numero 9 che sostengono sia Dzeko.   in questo momento non è presentabile.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se non sfruttava questa partita per fare dei test, non li faceva più.
> 
> Castan semplicemente non è in condizione e non lo sarà mai se non gioca.   quello che è preoccupante è Dzeko.
> 
> o meglio, quel muratore bosniaco con la maglia numero 9 che sostengono sia Dzeko.   in questo momento non è presentabile.


Dzeko non è mai stato un Higuain, ma non è nemmeno il cialtrone che sbaglia quel colpo di testa al 92'. Va recuperato, assolutamente. E devono comprare un difensore valido, non ci son cazzi.


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2016)

anche un paio di centrocampisti.   e a questo punto c'è da sperare che arrivi quella proposta indecente per Gervinho dalla Cina, giusto per recuperare liquidità.

Credo però che a Spalletti nell'immediato interessino più i terzini.   soprattutto se decide di rimettere Florenzi più avanti.


----------



## Nobody (17 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche un paio di centrocampisti.   e a questo punto *c'è da sperare che arrivi quella proposta indecente per Gervinho dalla Cina, giusto per recuperare liquidità.*
> 
> Credo però che a Spalletti nell'immediato interessino più i terzini.   soprattutto se decide di rimettere Florenzi più avanti.


Anche perchè nel 4-2-3-1 Gervinho è utile come un buco di culo sul gomito. Si, un terzino destro serve assolutamente. Florenzi comunque non l'ho mai visto bene come terzino. E' un esterno alto di centrocampo stupendo, per corsa e incisività.


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche perchè nel 4-2-3-1 Gervinho è utile come un buco di culo sul gomito. Si, un terzino destro serve assolutamente. Florenzi comunque non l'ho mai visto bene come terzino. E' un esterno alto di centrocampo stupendo, per corsa e incisività.


_Perchè Weasly è il nostro re

ogni due ne sbaglia tre
_
scusa, si parla di Quidditch sempre, vero? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> _Perchè Weasly è il nostro re
> 
> ogni due ne sbaglia tre
> _
> scusa, si parla di Quidditch sempre, vero? :carneval:


:rotfl:Mi sa di di


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Mi sa di di


comunque Ginny Waesley secondo me è la miglior Cacciatrice di tutta la saga... non perde mai una Pluffa


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*

Da sportivo,e da calciatore di periferia....mis paice per Castan.
Oggi so malinconico...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque Ginny Waesley secondo me è la miglior Cacciatrice di tutta la saga... non perde mai una Pluffa


Va beh pure harry se la cavicchia


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque Ginny Waesley secondo me è la miglior Cacciatrice di tutta la saga... non perde mai una Pluffa


non fare così, non negare la realtà anche se orrenda...  Devi superare il trauma, ci sono stati momenti felici... :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va beh pure harry se la cavicchia


Harry è un Cercatore, Fiamma..........!!!! non un Cacciatore! 

naggia  urgesi ripassino!


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da sportivo,e da calciatore di periferia....mis paice per Castan.
> Oggi so malinconico...


vedete di impegnarvi piuttosto...  vedere i gobbi rivincere pure quest'anno sarebbe davvero troppo


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non fare così, non negare la realtà anche se orrenda...  Devi superare il trauma, ci sono stati momenti felici... :singleeye:




uhm credo di aver già visto da qualche parte questo giovinotto....ma ora non mi sovviene!!


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> vedete di impegnarvi piuttosto...  vedere i gobbi rivincere pure quest'anno sarebbe davvero troppo


Non mi faccio illusioni....con quel buffone de presidente....


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> vedete di impegnarvi piuttosto...  vedere i gobbi rivincere pure quest'anno sarebbe davvero troppo


se dovesse esse scendo pure io a Napoli a festeggiare :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> se dovesse esse scendo pure io a Napoli a festeggiare :carneval:


Io farò lo stesso....mi dipingo il pisello azzurro e bianco....mi servirà pèarecchia vernice.....ma si può fare....


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi faccio illusioni....con quel buffone de presidente....


Cla' è un buffone ma ora non deve muovere una foglia... non deve toccare nulla, ho visto la partita col Sassuolo, stanno giocando alla grandissima! Se tengono fiscamente così, se la giocano fino alla fine!!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> uhm credo di aver già visto da qualche parte questo giovinotto....ma ora non mi sovviene!!


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io farò lo stesso....mi dipingo il pisello azzurro e bianco....mi servirà pèarecchia vernice.....ma si può fare....


:rotfl: quant si scem!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Harry è un Cercatore, Fiamma..........!!!! non un Cacciatore!
> 
> naggia  urgesi ripassino!


Vero !!!! :carneval: devo rileggere tutto dalla pietra filosofale in poi


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


>


...se non fosse per la praivasi, vi posterei la mia foto con lui nel 2002


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: quant si scem!


Hai ragione....mi serve solo l'azzurro....tanta vernice azzurra....


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ...se non fosse per la praivasi, vi posterei la mia foto con lui nel 2002


Evita che qualcuno muore al cesso...EVITA.:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...se non fosse per la praivasi, vi posterei la mia foto con lui nel 2002


capisco benissimo :up: con certi campioni è un patto d'onore, soprattutto con quelli più riservati


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Evita che qualcuno muore al cesso...EVITA.:rotfl:


non ce la faccio.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> non ce la faccio.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono serio....un ictus sulla tazza der cesso,lingua de fuori e pisello fra le mani...non una bella scena....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> capisco benissimo :up: con certi campioni è un patto d'onore, soprattutto con quelli più riservati



mannòòòò per la mia privacy :rotfl::rotfl: c'è la faccia mia :singleeye: 

lui che je frega, abbiamo chiacchierato quella volta e via


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io farò lo stesso....mi dipingo il pisello azzurro e bianco....mi servirà pèarecchia vernice.....ma si può fare....


fattelo tricolore.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> fattelo tricolore.


SEI GRANDEEEEEE!SIIII.


Ascolta mi faccio un coglione rosso.....un coglione verde.....cazzo bianco e cappella azzurra.....GRANDEE IDEA.Grazie.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> SEI GRANDEEEEEE!SIIII.
> 
> 
> Ascolta mi faccio un coglione rosso.....un coglione verde.....*cazzo* bianco e cappella azzurra.....GRANDEE IDEA.Grazie.:up:


Ci mancava perplesso che ti suggerisce :facepalm: comunque ieri vedevo un aggeggio di fattura tribale che viene usato da una tribù per tenerlo sempre eretto, gli uomini di quella tribù ci vanno tranquillamente in giro  te ne regalo uno :rotfl:
tanto è piuttosto lungo, l'aggeggio intendo, sarà sui 35 centimetri, ti basta? :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci mancava perplesso che ti suggerisce :facepalm: comunque ieri vedevo un aggeggio di fattura tribale che viene usato da una tribù per tenerlo sempre eretto, gli uomini di quella tribù ci vanno tranquillamente in giro  te ne regalo uno :rotfl:
> tanto è piuttosto lungo, l'aggeggio intendo, sarà sui 35 centimetri, ti basta? :mexican:


Cioè fammi capire?tu in tv te guardi i cazzi delle triobù....e ti vengo in mente io....!
Ma grazie del pensiero....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire?tu in tv te guardi i cazzi delle triobù....e ti vengo in mente io....!
> Ma grazie del pensiero....:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Embe' era un documentario...


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Embe' era un documentario...


Cazzo,di tutti i programmi,proprio un documentario sui cazzi?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo,di tutti i programmi,proprio un documentario sui cazzi?:rotfl:


Se è per questo nella stessa sera mi don vista pure un'inchiesta sul BSDM


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> *mannòòòò per la mia privacy* :rotfl::rotfl: c'è la faccia mia :singleeye:
> 
> lui che je frega, abbiamo chiacchierato quella volta e via


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: c'ero arrivato eh :carneval: l'occhietto era per quello 
Comunque la seconda parte della frase è vera... almeno con uno, che se fai una foto chiede di non mandarla in rete.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio....un ictus sulla tazza der cesso,lingua de fuori e pisello fra le mani...non una bella scena....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
e un filo di sangue dall'orecchio che goccia sulla cappella :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: c'ero arrivato eh :carneval: l'occhietto era per quello
> Comunque la seconda parte della frase è vera... almeno con uno, che se fai una foto chiede di non mandarla in rete.


Ah ecco allora sono proprio rinco :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ah ecco allora sono proprio rinco :rotfl: :rotfl:


oddio moglie, a rileggerla era un po' scritta a cazzo...:rotfl: non dovevo mettere la seconda parte dopo la prima battuta


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2016)

[h=1]Roma, finalmente Strootman. Riparte in Primavera[/h]              

	
	
		
		
	


	




                                   22 gennaio alle 09:16
          Una data fissata bene in testa. *Kevin Strootman era  convinto di tornare a disposizione nel giorno di Juventus-Roma, per  mettere fine al suo calvario e tornare ad essere un giocatore di pallone*. L'olandese non sarà della partita ma guarda con fiducia al match di *Primavera tra la Roma di Alberto De Rossi e il Napoli.* Nelle ultime due settimane il centrocampista - infortunatosi per la prima volta contro il Napoli il 9 marzo 2014 - *si è allenato con la Primavera e la tentazione di schierarlo sabato contro i partenopei in quel di Trigoria è forte. *
Il giocatore - scrive _Il Tempo_ -, a quasi un anno dall'ultimo  infortunio (25 gennaio 2015 con la Fiorentina) e cinque mesi dall'ultima  operazione, si è allenato bene: *qualora De Rossi ricevesse l'ok  dallo staff medico della prima squadra, la partita si giocherebbe non  al sintetico «Di Bartolomei», ma al campo C, quello in erba naturale,*  lo stesso utilizzato il 3 aprile scorso quando con la baby Roma era  finito Balzaretti. Lungo il tortuoso cammino durato quasi due anni, la  possibilità di scendere in campo con la Primavera era già stata  prospettata a Strootman, ma il centrocampista aveva deciso di declinare  l'offerta, complice un carattere particolare. In quell'occasione non  andò bene, *ora l'olandese è disposto a tutto pur di tornare in  campo il prima possibile. E se non sarà domani (oggi è il giorno  decisivo), se ne riparlerà a Roma-Avellino, sempre in Primavera, il  prossimo 6 febbraio.* 

http://www.calciomercato.com/news/roma-finalmente-strootman-riparte-in-primavera-877322


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2016)

lo dico un po' perchè ne sono convinto e un po' per scaramanzia... domenica sera ci aprono il culo


----------



## ivanl (22 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo dico un po' perchè ne sono convinto e un po' per scaramanzia... domenica sera ci aprono il culo


ma sicuro...


----------



## Nobody (24 Gennaio 2016)

uff che tensione... sono già in trincea! :unhappy: il Napoli ha vinto, che immensa figata sarebbe andare a vincere lì e lasciarli a -5!


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sono juventina da più di 50 anni ma tranquillissima. 

Ormai la Juve   ci ha  abituati a tutto, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Nobody (24 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Sono juventina da più di 50 anni ma tranquillissima*.
> 
> Ormai la Juve   ci ha  abituati a tutto, nel bene e nel male.


figliola, le tue mancanze sono gravi... ma qualunque peccatore può redimersi


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> figliola, le tue mancanze sono gravi... ma qualunque peccatore può redimersi



Impossibile, mio papa' ha speso follie per la Juve,   devo continuare a sostenerla, e lui guarda la  partita con me, sempre in prima fila quando gioca ahahahahah saro' pazza ma è così.


----------



## Nobody (24 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Impossibile, mio papa' ha speso follie per la Juve,   devo continuare a sostenerla, *e lui guarda la  partita con me, sempre in prima fila quando gioca *ahahahahah saro' pazza ma è così.


bello


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2016)

A me e' piaciuta la partita, tranne dieci minuti a meta' del secondo tempo, non riesco a capire le critiche.

Bravissima la yuve!


----------



## Nobody (24 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me e' piaciuta la partita, tranne dieci minuti a meta' del secondo tempo, non riesco a capire le critiche.
> 
> Bravissima la yuve!


Per me partita orribile... e non per il risultato, ma per il gioco delle due squadre. E' stata risolta dal colpo di un campione.


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2016)

per vedere una bella partita ci vogliono 2 squadre che la giochino.

in questo momento la Roma non è in condizione di giocarsela a viso aperto con l'innominabile.  quindi Spalletti ha fatto lunica cosa logica.   ha messo una squadra da difesa e contropiede, sperando in bene.

ci era quasi riuscito.    in 10 giorni non si poteva pretendere di più, ci sarebbe servito un culo che non ci appartiene storicamente per portare a casa un altro 0-0 come a Napoli.

diciamo che a livello di schema di gioco, la squadra ha un senso così.   ovviamente ci vuole qualcuno di meglio di Vainqueur a metà campo e francamente Salah in questo schema c'entra fava.

domani dovrebbe arrivare El Shaarawy.   spero vivamente arrivi qualcuno a metà campo ed un paio di terzini.

non so che sperare.


----------

